# EluneVision screens



## flake

Has anyone heard of EluneVision screens? They are an Asian brand. Are they any good?


----------



## saxomatic

im waiting for some input ...eastporters are starting to ship those this week-end


----------



## YONEXSP

someone post when they get one. At the price they rae I am really interested. I have a CRT so I'd be interested how they perform.


----------



## eggsovereasy

It appears as though the fixed frame model will be available in white and high contrast grey, both at 1.4 gain, while the manual and electric are being offered only in the white.


I have been eyeing these screens since they first appeared online; the price is no doubt very attractive.


I am currently in the process of completeing my basement HT project and I will probably install an Epson ProCinema 800 to match with one of these screens. If there is anyone with any more info. on these screens, please pass it along.


----------



## MIKE H2

I received my Elunevision screen from Eastporters and it seems great to me. It is the electric 120" version. It goes up and down very smoothly and quietly. The screen sits flat although I have only had it installed for 4 days. There are no variations in screen contrast or hot spots that are visable. I was very pleased with the final product given the low price paid. Installation was also very simple. I also bought the Epson TW600 from Eastporters.


I am also processing my signal through a DVDO Iscan HD. The whole set up is perfect as far as I can tell.


----------



## eggsovereasy

Mike H2


How about a few screenshots. We are also all anxious on some more feedback as far as any noticeable dropoff. Does it have a wide cone?


----------



## Brockoli

Just got my 106" manual screen in the mail today. I've been using a DIY screen (black out fabric) for a few days and that seemed pretty nice with my Panny AE900U. I'll post my impressions of the Elunevision screen later this week when I get it setup.


Brockoli


----------



## MIKE H2

Sorry I can not post any screen shots as I am not into the digital camera mode yet. (no Camera)


From what I can see the screen has avery wide display without any noticable drop off. It does not matter if I sit directly infront of the screen or lay down on the couch which is way off to the side the picture is great.


I am presently trying to find the propper setup for the video scaling as the standard 720p from the DvDO HD does not show the full picture. I have been serching most of the day for a video scaling program that can determine the right front porch, back porch and any other porch that might be relivant. If anyone can direct me in the right direction please do so


----------



## YONEXSP

Reviews by CRT owners with this screen would be sweeet!!


----------



## DeathEvil

I'm also looking forward to more opinions/pics about those screens considering great price


----------



## Spekter

Same thing for me..

I would like to get one if they are not bad.

Price is good but we don't know about the quality.


----------



## brianhutchins

Hi Guys,


I just picked up my 92 electric screen and Hitachi projector yesterday. As this is my first projector I can't compare it to anything. However I can tell you guys that it produces a very bright beautiful picture. I see Zero grains or anything distracting. the remote and on wall controller are cool. As long as it lasts a while I'm very happy with my purchase. I say go for it a that price.


If you guy have any direct questions about it, just ask and I'll take a look.


Brian


----------



## eggsovereasy

Brian,


Congrats on taking the plunge. I assume that when you say Hitachi projector you are talking about the TX200. I was also looking at this combo (but with a fixed frame model) and think it should pair well.


Did you go for the grey or white? Do you have any idea if it is a direct-reflective material or angular-reflective? In other words, do you notice a substantial drop off when viewing at an angle?


Any feedback would be helpful. THanks.


----------



## brianhutchins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eggsovereasy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brian,
> 
> 
> Congrats on taking the plunge. I assume that when you say Hitachi projector you are talking about the TX200. I was also looking at this combo (but with a fixed frame model) and think it should pair well.
> 
> 
> Did you go for the grey or white? Do you have any idea if it is a direct-reflective material or angular-reflective? In other words, do you notice a substantial drop off when viewing at an angle?
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be helpful. THanks.



Sorry for the delay, busy with the install. Ya I was talking about the tx200. I went with the white, and there is almost no drop off. I can stand almost right beside the screen and it is still bright. I tried the stand up sit down thing and there is no difference.


Let me know if you have any other questions

Brian


----------



## chengka

Thanks for the info Brian. Could you describe the frame? Is it painted black, or velvet/cloth wrapped?


Ken



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianhutchins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay, busy with the install. Ya I was talking about the tx200. I went with the white, and there is almost no drop off. I can stand almost right beside the screen and it is still bright. I tried the stand up sit down thing and there is no difference.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions
> 
> Brian


----------



## MIKE H2

PAINTED BLACK


Screen size on the 120" was measured at 104" to outside edge of black borders across instead of 104" inside of border so the size is not a true 16:9 so I found that if I adjusted to the full width of the screen I had overlap to the top and bottom of the screen which needed to be covered with the border adjustment of the Iscan. But the quality of the picture for the price of the screen is great. You can not go wrong with this screen for the money


----------



## brianhutchins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIKE H2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PAINTED BLACK
> 
> 
> Screen size on the 120" was measured at 104" to outside edge of black borders across instead of 104" inside of border so the size is not a true 16:9 so I found that if I adjusted to the full width of the screen I had overlap to the top and bottom of the screen which needed to be covered with the border adjustment of the Iscan. But the quality of the picture for the price of the screen is great. You can not go wrong with this screen for the money



I decided to go and measure my screen after reading this, and it turns out it is about 87" diagonal instead of 92". I'm still happy with my screen but 5" seems quite a bit to be off. What is your actual diagonal size?


----------



## Eastporters

Hi, this is Dave here, we should have cleared this up before, the screen size includes the border 1.5" which is just how it came from the manufacturer and the aspect ratio is 1.85 WideScreen format which we have listed on our site. This is true of the Electrical and Manual Screens. With 1.85 you get full screen at 1.85 movies, for 1.77 content you get some no filled areas at the sides and 2.35 you bigger film area then 1.77 screen. The Fixed Frame Screens are exactly 16:9 or 1.77 and the sizes we quote for them are actually viewable sizes. Sorry about the confusion, we didn't know about this issue until a customer brought it up just a few days ago. Sometimes we are just not always on top of things with running a buiness and going to school at the same time.


----------



## Spekter

Good to know.. I want a Fixed frame so I should be fine, but now which one should I get, the Grey or the White ? My room is completely dark (no windows) just 4 walls and thats it. I have total control on light with a dimmer.


Right now i'm using a blackout cloth white and picture is fine but I have some wave because the blackout cloth is old. My projector is the Sanyo PLV-Z4 and I light bright image so thats why i'm worry about the grey screen... i'm worry for the red,blue all those color ?

I know it's better for black but I want your advice guys











Thank again.


----------



## Eastporters

I'd go for White, if you want gain, and grey if you want better colours and better blacks. I use a 134" gray in my basement with AE900, the colours are very nice. It is all up to your own preference, if you are a brightness, gain type of guy, go for white, if you like better colours go for gray. Also white is better if you are in a more well lit room as you want more gain so your colours don't wash out.


----------



## DeathEvil

I pulled the trigger on 120' electric screen and will arrive today. I'm very curious about the quality because It's very cheap screen. Will post some pictures because I know everybody wants to see it and nobody posted anything yet.


Regards

DeathEvil


----------



## octogon

I also bought a Fixed Screen from EastPorters, as well as an TW600 Epson, the picture is Fantastic, BUT i have bought the 106 Grey screen, and it seems to big for me, I only have 12 feet to the screen from the first seat, and about 16 feet for the second row, is 12 feet too close?, anyone has the screen that close?, thanks in advance Daniel.


----------



## humbland

i'm interested in the electric screens. any further feedback out there?

what is the gain of the white screen?.

do they have any "waves"?

are they available in tensioned models?

the Eastporters site doesn't offer pricing info. how much is the 16:9,120"diag, white electric?

do they ship to the states, or is there a us distibuter?

thanks,

e.


----------



## fysa

Has anyone done a comparison between the EluneVision hi-def gray and Optoma Graywolf?


----------



## Eastporters

You can order screen to the US by using our order now section and on top it says if you are US resident click here. Just click that and you are ready to go.


----------



## CooLSpoT

getting mine in a few days, Will let you know then


----------



## javry

okay Dave, I've got a real good one for you. I'm a US citizen living in the UK. Can you tell me what my options are? I've looked at your website and your prices are the best I've seen in a long while....in dollars that is. Also, between white and grey which would you recommend with a Sim 2 300e in a light controlled room?

Thanks

javry


----------



## mikethewxguy

DeathEvil


I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on the 120" you have. Post those images!!!!


----------



## Zipplemeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eastporters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd go for White, if you want gain, and grey if you want better colours and better blacks. I use a 134" gray in my basement with AE900, the colours are very nice. It is all up to your own preference, if you are a brightness, gain type of guy, go for white, if you like better colours go for gray. Also white is better if you are in a more well lit room as you want more gain so your colours don't wash out.



If they are both 1.4 gain why would you choose white if you want more gain? Is the grey screen truly 1.4 gain or is it somewhat less? I woud be interested in comparisons to the Optoma Graywolf screen.


Moe


----------



## Mad SKillz

any reviews/comments about the quality of these screens????



Eric


----------



## Duane T

Another curious poster here.


Brockoli, you mentioned you had BOC before the screen. How would you describe the difference?


----------



## Huffer

No pics yet?


----------



## YONEXSP

I'm looking for experineces of CRT Owners, and some screen shots if anyone has any


----------



## DeathEvil

hey


just to let you know, I did receive the screen but I'm still waiting for my ae900u. The screen same nicely packed (double boxed) and the quality seems very good especially for the price. Didn't noticed any hot spots, but don't have projector yet so can't tell what effect will be. The screen is quiet and rolles smoothly. Remote control and control panel are very nice. Can post some pics right know but I wanted to wait for projector first. If you guys have to see it now then let me know







.


BTW, this is my first 16:9 screen and it seems very wide to me. I got the 120' version and from 13feet and seems okay size wise. What I'm trying to say is IF YOU HAVE FLEXIBLE PROJECOTR (X2 zoom, lens shift etc.) THEN BUY THE BIGGEST SCREEN YOU CAN GET!. 120 is the maximum I could fit in my room but if I could I would go bigger. Before I used 4:3 and that's probably why this screen seems small/medium to me.


For the price so far I would recommend it; however, wait a little so I see how it will sctively perform.


Best Regards

DeathEvil


----------



## YONEXSP

Screenshots! Anyone got some


----------



## tones3311

Lets' see some feedback on the performance levels!!!


----------



## YONEXSP

No news on this product??


----------



## Spekter

Hey, I got my screen yesterday. (92" Fixed White Screen) I assembled the screen and I just need to fix the screen on the wall. I will do that tonight







. I will have some screenshots soon.


The only thing I can comment for now is:


*Screen quality seem to be good for the 5 minute of test that I did.

*Package is good

*The installation is a bit tricky.

*Frame is not heavy.


I tried to follow the instruction, 1 page with 4 pictures, not very well explained. Finally, I followed a mix of the instruction with my sense







. It took 1/2 hour to assembled the screen.


The frame is in alluminium painted and it is very thick. The only problem is it easy to scratch it, so make sure you dont scratch the frame with your screw driver or something else. But for the price so far it's a good screen







. I will do more test soon. I think for this price it's a good screen for a NON-DIY and want a good screen for the price.


I'll keep you updated.


----------



## YONEXSP

Updates? Screenshots?


----------



## Ratical

I bought the 106" fixed grey to go with with my Sanyo PLV-Z4. I thought I would post my impressions since everyone wants to know.


The assembly instructions are very weak but with a little logic and common sense you can get it done in about an hour. Build quality is decent enough.


If you have a tight space to work with, be warned that the 106" is actually 108.4". I see the web site has since been updated with the real dimmentions.


I have attached a few pictures with just basic calibration on the projector. It looks good but the screen is not quite as invisible as I had hoped.


Overall, it's a good screen for the price, just don't expect it is going to equal a high end screen at this price.


----------



## YONEXSP

Anyone buy the White screen for use with a CRT?


----------



## Amon

What I'm really interested in is a comparsion of the EluneVision High Def Gray screen and the Optoma Graywolf. Is the EluneVision retroreflective? Are there noticeable sparklies on the gray screen surface? How wide is the viewing angle? Is there a noticeable drop in brightness/contrast for ceiling mounted projectors? Any feedback on these questions appreciated.


----------



## TXcowboy6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received an EluneVision 120" Electric with white material. I plan to post a more detailed review in the next few days but here are a few quick comments. EastPorters took my order on the 28th of June and Purolator tried to deliver it on the 30th (I was not home). EastPorters cost of shipping $50, TigerDirect.ca wanted $389 for shipping a similarly sized screen. What gives?
> 
> 
> Rollers is only about 1.5" in diameter. It moves very slowly up and down. I will time it for the detailed review but I'd say about a minute to full retract. No up-down limit adjustment. White material very susceptible to ambient light. The screen has gentle V waves. The edges curl slightly forward. In a darkened white walled room the image quality is good. I am seeing some, what I would call dusty window effect. I think it is the screen I'm seeing. It was hardly noticeable in the darkened room but this afternoon with some ambient light in the room it was quite noticeable. Considering the closest alternative would be more than twice the price I think it is good value for the money. I was using a homemade bungee cord suspended screen made from light grey Sportlight material. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=692101 I liked it better! I will probably keep this screen. I still have some light control mods to make to our living room. If it works out ok great if not it was so cheap I will take a chance on trying to modify it. It's starting to look like there might be some fairly easy solutions to he waves so I'm not too concerned about them. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=686526



Why didn't you get a fixed frame screen?


----------



## Smitty20

Does anyone have any screenshots of this screen's performance in ambient light?


I really like the price point of this screen, especially for a fixed screen.


But, I will be watching sports during the day, and will have some ambient light. According to projector central's calculator, I need a 1.8 gain screen for my setup for ideal viewing.


Will 1.4 be enuf? That seems to be the question. It seems like eastporters has a very good return policy, which is intriguing me to just pull the trigger.



Hmmmm.


----------



## Smitty20

One more question:


Is this screen material easily cleaned?


----------



## Smitty20

pics?


cleaning question?


----------



## putz2k1

Tiddler, I have a question. With those screen shots had you done any room modifications yet or were the walls and ceiling still white?


----------



## Brockoli

Sorry for the late response. To be honest, I found the picture quality of my BOC DIY screen to be about the same as the Elunevision white pulldown. However, my DIY started developing ripples as the cloth sagged a bit after about a week. I will be trying my hand at another DIY screen at some point. I'm happy enough with the Elunevision screen, but I want to see what a grey screen will do for my Panny 900U.


Brockoli



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duane T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another curious poster here.
> 
> 
> Brockoli, you mentioned you had BOC before the screen. How would you describe the difference?


----------



## jnorton1

I am looking at getting one of these screens, the 92" fixed frame screen fixed with a Infocus sp5000, would you go with the grey or white,l I will have total light control.Thanks


----------



## Smitty20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiddler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots with and without some ambient light.
> 
> 
> Optoma HD72, factory settings, bright mode
> 
> EluneVision 120" White Screen



Thanks Tiddler! That's exactly what I was looking for.


How much amient light was that and what kind (i.e. daylight, lamps)?


I'm thinking of going a white 106 in with my Panny 900...


----------



## coolcoach2u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smitty20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Tiddler! That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> How much amient light was that and what kind (i.e. daylight, lamps)?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going a white 106 in with my Panny 900...



Smitty, how far from your 106" screen will you mount your Panny 900?


----------



## Smitty20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcoach2u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smitty, how far from your 106" screen will you mount your Panny 900?



It is on a bookshelf, at eye level, with about a 16' throw.


----------



## coolcoach2u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smitty20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is on a bookshelf, at eye level, with about a 16' throw.



Thanks Smitty. I am mounting my panny on a stand, which will also be 16 feet from the screen. I can't wait to get My Elune Vision Screen.


----------



## Murse

After not getting my DIY screen completed over the past year, I decided to give this Elunevision screen a try. I ordered the 106" gray screen. I expect it in the next day or two and will provide some feedback once I get it set up and running. Hopefully it will be better than the BOC one I'm using now.


----------



## vorlen

I was planning on picking up the da lite hp screen but I may end up going this route more feedback would be great


----------



## Dragon Reborn

I'm considering an EluneVision fixed frame screen.


Can anybody comment on how the black aluminum handles light absorption? Is there any reflection or is it as effective as black velvet?


Thanks.


----------



## kej2u

I have an Elune Vision screen and think it is marvelous.

Here are some pics:


First, my old blackout cloth screen, which I will be replacing:










Okay, now onto the Elune Vision screen!


Frame:










Additional Pieces (Corner clamps, tension clips, screws, Allens wrench):










Closeup view of Tension clips:










Closeup of 1 Tension clip sitting on frame (Yes the frame is aluminum and is black though it is more of a grey-black then a true dark black):










The Instructions sheet:










The screen material:










Corner assembled. That is the mounting bracket you see:










Closeup of frame and parts, those poles in the plastic baggie slip into edge of screen for tension clips to grab onto:


----------



## kej2u

Assembled on floor:










Assembled leaning against wall:










Assembled and mounted on theater wall:











In action (It's actually way brighter than this in person. I suck at taking in-action shots):


































Bottom line. For the price, it's an amazing bargain. Better than my blackout cloth screen due to better blacks (I have the hi-def gray screen). I don't get the dirty window effect. Screen is perfectly taut and the texture never shows up unless the screen is all white (which almost never happens). My Sanyo Z2 lights this baby great. High definition is amazing on it. I was worried that the price would mean "you get what you pay for." I am a very picky person and even my father-in-law came over to see it. He paid over $3K for his Stewart 100 inch screen and said he thought my screen was amazing.


The only downer is the black, painted aluminum doesn't do a great job of light absorption, since it isn't draped in black cloth. This is a non-issue for me as I have my image mapped almost perfectly to end where the screen ends. The screen is a true 16:9 screen. Would I buy again? You better believe it!


----------



## Jay Jackson

nice pictures,kej2u ! It is an encouragement to me since I am choosing a fixed screen. I like the price of Elunevision screen, now I have some idea about the image quality. jj


----------



## Chadci

What is the size of your new screen? I have been toying with getting a new "commercial" screen. My first one was a graywolf but a. it was too small (92") and b the texture really got to me so I replaced it with a 100" Bher silverscreen screen painted right on the wall. This is working very well however gain is VERY low and the seating arrangement is not working well for the flow of our living room. I thought about other diy options but I am just not that handy. I am thinking about either the 106" or the 120". I am using a Z3 myself, thats why I am curious as to the size of yours.


----------



## vorlen

yeah thanks for the pics. What size is that and is it bright enough?


----------



## Dragon Reborn

Amazing pictures, kej2u. Thanks for the detailed photos of the setup and design of the screen.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kej2u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only downer is the black, painted aluminum doesn't do a great job of light absorption, since it isn't draped in black cloth. This is a non-issue for me as I have my image mapped almost perfectly to end where the screen ends. The screen is a true 16:9 screen.



How obvious is the light absorption? If you have experience, how does it compare to a painted black wood frame? Or, in general, is it obvious in a) a dark room; b) a dimly lit room; or c) a fully lit room?


Thanks again.


----------



## ezelkow1

I recently purchased a tw600 from eastporters and decided to go with the blackout screen first to figure out what screen size would do well in my place. So now I am looking at going with a 120in fixed frame and I was wondering how heavy these screens were. Mainly wondering this because right now I am renting an apartment, so I cant really tear up the the walls too much.


Anyone have any experience hanging things this heavy without tearing up walls or anything like that?


btw, highly recommend the tw600 for anyone thinking about it


----------



## Chadci

ezelkow1 ,If memory serves the screen weighs around 60 pounds ( like I said, thats just memory from looking at their website) but it says it comes with mounting hardware. I would try to get it into the studs if possible, if that is not possible, I would almost suggest running a 1x4 along the wall where the screen will be, attach it to as many studs as you can and then attach the screen to the lumber. Also, if you do this, I highly reccomend you run a 1 x 4 along the bottom of the screen as well so it will hang flush.


----------



## kej2u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the size of your new screen?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vorlen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What size is that and is it bright enough?



134" Fixed Frame Hi-Def Grey

Yes, it is very bright in the room. The pictures above don't do it justice. I haven't figured out that digital camera yet. The blacks (contrast) is much better since I switched from the white blackout cloth option to the grey screen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragon Reborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How obvious is the light absorption? If you have experience, how does it compare to a painted black wood frame? Or, in general, is it obvious in a) a dark room; b) a dimly lit room; or c) a fully lit room?



I have never had a painted black wood frame to compare it to. In my room, it is so dark that the overspill onto the frame is mostly hidden. It is a simple aluminum frame painted black and a greyish black at that. It looks very sleek and professional but was clearly not designed to eat light. I suppose you could rig the front with fabric, but it's just not enough of an issue for me as I really have to stare at the edges to see it -- and most of the time, I'm watching the movie instead!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ezelkow1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering how heavy these screens were. Mainly wondering this because right now I am renting an apartment, so I cant really tear up the the walls too much.



Mine felt like it was around 60 pounds. Had to have help hanging it as the two top corner brackets simply slide over and slot onto two dry-wall anchored screws. I lifted my end and the wife lifted the other (go honey!) and we hung it fairly easy. I went ahead and purchased 2 toggle screws frome Home Depot as opposed to using the cheap drywall anchor screws that come with the unit.


Just got my new carpet and home theater seating in last night. Click on my signature to see the new look!


----------



## Dragon Reborn

Just ordered my 92" fixed frame. Going to pair it with an Optoma HD72.


I wish I could have ordered a 100" screen. The choice between 92" and 106" is too big a gap, but the size of the 92" screen was my only option in my HT.


I'll post pics next week.


----------



## Jrod92

Let me know how the 92 " turns out Im going to order it in 2 weeks....


----------



## mde71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragon Reborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered my 92" fixed frame. Going to pair it with an Optoma HD72.
> 
> 
> I wish I could have ordered a 100" screen. The choice between 92" and 106" is too big a gap, but the size of the 92" screen was my only option in my HT.
> 
> 
> I'll post pics next week.



I hear you. I really would like to get a hold of an inexpensive screen like the EluneVision in a 100" size. And it looks like the 106" EluneVision only comes in gray.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mde71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear you. I really would like to get a hold of an inexpensive screen like the EluneVision in a 100" size. And it looks like the 106" EluneVision only comes in gray.



Ah well, there's almost always a "catch" when getting a good deal. A 100" Carada screen, for example, would have fit PERFECTLY in my shadow box, but at a cost of over $700 more. I'll settle for the smaller screen with a 5" gap to each side wall.


Hopefully, I'll get it set up this week. The projector and mount are also on their way.


----------



## Dragon Reborn

I received my 92" fixed frame screen yesterday and assembled it last night.


First impressions: man, this box is long. It was able to fit in my car which only has a centre arm-rest pass-through in the back seat. I think that's when it first hit me how big my screen will be.







(my first pj screen ever, can you tell?)


Overall weight is about 30-35 lbs for mine. As kej2u pointed out, the frame is aluminum which makes it quite lightweight, but it is definitely NOT black. It is dark grey and has a slightly shiny rather than matte surface. I don't think it would easily accommodate any customization via a black velvet wrap to create a totally black frame. Anyways, not a real surprise since kej2u already posted great assembly pics.










Upon close examination, my screen had a MINOR light brown smudge/streak, about 1" long and 1/8th" wide. It is so faint that I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been looking at it from 1' away during assembly. It is not viewable under room lighting from more than a couple feet away. If it is viewable under a white projector light, then I'll call Eastporters to see what they say. I want to stress, that is the only imperfection I've noticed and I don't think it will be noticeable under normal (ie. > 1' viewing distance) circumstances. In any event, I expect my 3 year old to do much worse in coming weeks. [the five stages of grief ...



































]


Assembly took about half an hour. Would have been less if I hadn't forgot to insert the bolts into the frame in the very first step!


At first, I thought they had shipped the wrong size screen as it was several inches too short to reach the frame edges. I was wary of pulling the screen too hard, thinking it might rip. After some pulling, I came to realize what tension really is. The screen material is a lot more stretchy than I had anticipated (remember, this is my first pj and screen







). Once I had used my limited muscle power, I was able to create a very taut and wrinkle-free surface. The tension clips work perfectly and feel secure.


Mounting plates are positioned at the top 2 corners only which means I will need drywall anchors. The 2 drywall anchors that are included are quite lame.


Overall, a fairly straight-forward assembly, although the instructions aren't very good. Think of it this way: better than no instructions but not as good as Ikea (and I'm not saying the Ikea always has easy instructions).










So, overall it probably SHOULD have taken about 15 minutes to assemble unless you're a guy like me and don't ask for directions.










Now, I just have to figure out how to mount this onto the wall. First off, I have to install my projector and mount (today?) and see exactly where the image will be projected. Then I have to decide if I want to shim out the top of the screen so that it angles downward slightly (which may be preferrable due to the high offset of the Optoma HD72 and my low ceiling to avoid digital keystoning). If I mount it flush with the wall, I may pick up some toggle screws as kej2u did. My main concern is that I thought toggle screws were better for ceiling drywall installation rather than walls??? Another option would be those metal drywall anchors that spread out like a mushroom behind the wall (I forget what those are called).


Anyways, I can't do much until I get the pj installed, so I will post pics when that's done.


----------



## EvuLFleA

I also received my 92" screen last night and it took me about 45 minutes to assemble. I only had 21 of the 24 hangers and one of the L brackets was just too thick and wouldn't fit inside the frame. I ended up taking a sander to it and it fit just perfect after that.


The frame is a bit reflective and not really a nice absorbant black. It is a nice frame though, looks pretty classy.


Shipping took 6 days which is definately impressive. They use Purolator shipping and if you need a tracking # you will have to call them.


Overall I'm happy with it. Very very nice looks but obviously not quite the performance you'll get out of higher priced screens.


----------



## vorlen

well lets see some pictures of that badboy in action. I should be moved in to my new house in mid september and I'll take some hq shots of the 134"


----------



## ezelkow1

I just got my 120in fixed frame in today and Ive been trying to put it together, got the frame all done and now Im working on the screen. So for those of you who have done the fixed frame option, how far did you have to stretch your screen, because mine looks like its 5in off from the side, didnt want to put a whole lot of force behind until I knew for sure if this was correct.


----------



## Chadci

eze, from what I have read, that is pretty much how they are and you have to stretch the devil out of the material but I guss thats what a fixed frame is all about.


----------



## ezelkow1

yea, i emailed them to make sure and then went ahead and did it. I got it all setup now and it is a really nice picture.


I would post the flickr link to my pics but it says i cant since I havent done 5 posts yet. maybe this one makes 5 and then Ill post them.


My digicam really sucks so I can only really take pictures that have at least some ambient light, but the completely dark usage is perfect. And now with this screen it is completely viewable in daylight in even the lowest lamp setting.


----------



## ezelkow1

Yea, that was 5 posts, so here's the link:

Pics here


----------



## Dragon Reborn

So, here's my 92" screen:


Close-up angle view:










Front view, with speaker panels below:










Obligatory screenshot:


----------



## Chadci

Very nice Dragon. I really want to get a 120 or possibly 135" but ( the last time I looked) Eastporters just does not have many sizes to choose from anymore, I think the last time they had 120 and 135 both in gray only? It will be a little longer before I can buy so I wonder if I will still be able to get it from them..


I just looked again and they have the 120 in white and gray and the 135 in gray only. No 92 or 106".


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice Dragon. I really want to get a 120 or possibly 135" but ( the last time I looked) Eastporters just does not have many sizes to choose from anymore, I think the last time they had 120 and 135 both in gray only? It will be a little longer before I can buy so I wonder if I will still be able to get it from them..
> 
> 
> I just looked again and they have the 120 in white and gray and the 135 in gray only. No 92 or 106".



Wow, that sucks. And I thought they had limited options before!







For instance, I would have loved to get a 100" screen as that would have fit perfectly in my shadow-box.


You can only hope that they are clearing out old inventory in order to make room for a new shipment of Elunevision screens (with more options too, hopefully). Try contacting them to see what they say. Either that, or they're going to stop selling Elunevision altogether.










On a side note, does anybody know how I can display my pictures within my post like kej2u did with his post #61? The "attachments" don't garner as much notice, IMHO.


----------



## ezelkow1

Well you can see the 120 white in my pics, so they do have those in. I think on the site i saw the only ones they were limited on were the 134's


----------



## Chadci

I went ahead and sent them an e-mail, I will post their reply once I get it.


----------



## ascdga

Canadian version of site has a note that says:

_"As you may have already noticed lately, most of our Fixed Frame Screens no longer listed. This was because we ran out of stock, due to overwhelming demand. They will be back in stock by end of September. We apologize for this inconvenience."_


----------



## IndifferentBozo

I ordered a 120" fixed frame screen from Eastporters, but they delivered a much cheaper manual pull down screen. They have promised me that the the replacement is on the way, but I haven't seen the tracking number yet. I'm a bit worried given their reported lack of stock.


----------



## Chadci

This is the response I got from the today


"They went out of stock, but will be available again in about a month.


Thanks."


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the response I got from the today
> 
> 
> "They went out of stock, but will be available again in about a month.
> 
> 
> Thanks."



If they get a 100 incher, I'll be kickin myself.


----------



## Ron Jones

If the frame is too reflective, have any of you tried painting the frame with a flat black paint before installing the fabric?


Ron Jones


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the frame is too reflective, have any of you tried painting the frame with a flat black paint before installing the fabric?



The paint will probably reduce its reflectiveness, but will it be _enough_ of an improvement that you'd be willing to risk ruining the finish of your frame? Not for me.


Personally, the reflectiveness doesn't bother me as I've projected the image to have only about 1-2 pixels of overspill, and the only time it's really noticeable is on closed-captioned tv channels (with the top couple pixel rows displaying white garbage).


----------



## RodK

would it be possible to wrap the frame in velvet before attaching the material?


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> would it be possible to wrap the frame in velvet before attaching the material?



It would be difficult for several reasons:


1. The aluminum frame is hollow, and at the corners you must insert these L brackets inside the frame which would make it difficult to get a tightly wrapped mitered corner. [thanks to kej2u for the detailed pics]










2. It would be hard to attach the velvet to the backside of the _aluminum_ frame. It's not like you can just use staples like with DIY wood frames.


3. The screen and tension clips may get in the way of securing it to the backside of the frame.


I think the trickiest task would be #2. A spray adhesive _may_ do the job, but I'm not sure it would be strong enough. Not to mention the fact that if the spray doesn't work, there's no going back because you've just ruined the frame's finish.


Having said that, if anybody has tried it (successfully), let's see it.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Just got off the phone:


The new arrival date is 1st week of October and of notable mention is a 1.8 grey screen material.


I might have to hold out for that.


----------



## Chadci

1.8 is awesome, I might be able to do white screen if it is that high. Did they mention any price increase?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I didn't ask about pricing... Sorry


----------



## Chadci

Not a problem. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## dbg2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SixKindsOfWonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone:
> 
> 
> The new arrival date is 1st week of October and of notable mention is a 1.8 grey screen material.
> 
> 
> I might have to hold out for that.



Did they say whether the 1.8 grey will be available in 120" or bigger?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

IIRC, they said that all four screen materials will be available in all four sizes.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

...


Make that arrival date in 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Chadci

I wish they would just say 16 years from now because I get excited and then they push it back. But if they said 16 years from now when it comes in 2 weeks I would be suprised AND excited.


----------



## Dragon Reborn

More pics of my screen.


Click on my signature to view the slideshow.


----------



## Chadci

Dragon, that in one word is perfect. Your room is my "grail" . How long did it take to complete? I am suprised that you left the sub out, with that much extra play room I think I would of pushed the scren wall out another few feet and put an i.b sub in/behind it.


Is the screen meeting all of your expectations or do you have any complaints? With it getting so close to christmas time I probably will need to wait until after the holidays before I will be able to buy so that gives me time ( assuming they ever get the new stock out) to replan and look at other option but right now I am planning on going with either 106 or 120" 1.8 gray screen ( again if they get it ).


Are there texture or sparkley issues with your screen? That was one of the biggest issues I had with my Graywolf. It is still leaning in the corner of my living room, I keep saying its going up for sale but I never get that far.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dragon, that in one word is perfect. Your room is my "grail" . How long did it take to complete? I am suprised that you left the sub out, with that much extra play room I think I would of pushed the scren wall out another few feet and put an i.b sub in/behind it.



THANKS! It took about 8 months to finish the HT and the rest of the basement. The HT section was about 1/3 the size of the basement but about 1/2 of the work.










I initially planned to have the sub in the back right section of the HT space, right beside the chairs and under the right surround speaker. However, after hooking things up, it sounded AWFUL in that placement, so I moved it and now it sounds GREAT. I didn't want to put the sub into the wall because I wanted to keep the shadow box as deep as possible, and I was afraid it might sound too boomy in that wall cavity. The depth of the shadow box is 1' and the space behind the wall is 1' (just enough depth for the LCR speakers).




> Quote:
> Is the screen meeting all of your expectations or do you have any complaints? With it getting so close to christmas time I probably will need to wait until after the holidays before I will be able to buy so that gives me time ( assuming they ever get the new stock out) to replan and look at other option but right now I am planning on going with either 106 or 120" 1.8 gray screen ( again if they get it ).



One complaint with the Elunevision is that it didn't come in a 100" size which I had planned for (that's why there is a gap of 5-6 inches beside and under the screen). A second complaint would be the grey frame as it does not absorb any light.


Fortunately, it is a perfect 16:9 size, so I have scaled my PJ output right to the edge of the screen material. This works good for TV (except for some SD channels where you see a couple lines of garbage along the top). Unfortunately, my dvd player (Oppo) has a slight underscan issue so that the image stops short of the frame by a few pixels. For me, this doesn't detract from the overall enjoyment of the picture because I ignore it. And for 2.35:1 movies, there's a huge bar above and below the screen anyways.







Ideally, I would like to have a light-absorbent frame so that I can utilize those couple extra lines using the DVD player and hide the subtitle garbage with TV.


But, then I tell myself, for $300, you can't go wrong with the EluneVision.




> Quote:
> Are there texture or sparkley issues with your screen? That was one of the biggest issues I had with my Graywolf. It is still leaning in the corner of my living room, I keep saying its going up for sale but I never get that far.



The only sparklie issue I've seen is when I sit directly on the floor right in front of the stage (about 3' away). There was a very bright scene on screen at the time and I noticed just a little. Again, a non-issue really because nobody would ever sit where I did, and even from my red rocker chair position, the sparklies aren't a problem. There isn't any sparklie issues from any of my chairs (although, I admit, I haven't actively looked for it). Suffice it to say, there has been nothing noticeable in regular viewing.


Good luck with your screen choice. I left mine until last minute, and I guess I ordered it just in time!


----------



## Chadci

Glad you are enjoying your setup. I actually got back on her just now to show your pictures to my wife. There used to be a day when projectors, hundreds of movies, more than a half dozen speakers etc. seemed very " eccentric" ( as she used to say) to her but now she is making lists of all of the movies she would like to have and is buying widescreen instead of pan and scan and she has been noticing that our sub sounds better in one place than the other.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your setup. I actually got back on her just now to show your pictures to my wife. There used to be a day when projectors, hundreds of movies, more than a half dozen speakers etc. seemed very " eccentric" ( as she used to say) to her but now she is making lists of all of the movies she would like to have and is buying widescreen instead of pan and scan and she has been noticing that our sub sounds better in one place than the other.



EXACTLY!


There's a limit on what you can put into words about what you're going to do and how much you're going to spend, but once she experiences (sight AND sound) the finished product, it's a Eureka moment.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

More Information:


The NEW screens should arrive in a week. They are totally different than the old ones.


Frame is velvet wrapped

Screen material is now 3 ply with a black back layer (NO light leakage)

White gain is going down to 1.2 (from 1.4)

Grey gain is going down to 1.1 (from 1.2)


The new grey is a 1.8 gain and it is IDENTICAL to the Optoma Greywolf II. Acoording to the guy I talked to it "comes from the same factory".


The pricing will be within $20 for the replacements and about $100-150 more for the 1.8 grey.


All three materials will come in all four sizes.



Can you tell I'm ready for a screen?


----------



## Chadci

Thats exciting that it has a velvet border. I have read that the dark gray border is less than pleasing. I am concerned about it looking just like the graywolf. Thats what I "had" ( finally took it out of the corner and put it back in its box in the basement) I had to switch because the texture was just overwhelming at times. It really made a lot of good transfers look dirty. I may not jump in early but if the reviews I read are good I won't be far behind.




One quick though,he said it " comes from the same factory" I wonder if thats like when I was a kid and did not want generic ( Insert random food, object etc here) because I wanted name brand and she would always say "It comes from the same factory" and neglected to say that it very well might come from the same factory but its made of the scraps and left overs and pieces that were not up to par.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

My exact question about the 1.8 (Since I only knew of one other 1.8 grey):


"Is it like or similar to the Graywolf II"


Then the guy laughed and said yes it comes from the same factory.


I too wondered if it is "seconds", but then that wouldn't make good business sense. I think that if you like or dislike the GWII, you will feel the same about this screen, also.


----------



## Chadci

Well, I had the GW1 and other than texture I loved the screen, then again, it was my first screen so I never had any reason not to. Granted I did loose quite a bit of brightness which in turn cost me a little detail and blackness when I switched to the much larger bher silverscreen but going from 92" up to 110" is a lot bigger than the math may suggest. Since there is not a 110" Elune screen I will either have to go down to the 106 or up to 120,but according to projector central, either will be just fine and dandy.


----------



## TheLidlessEye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SixKindsOfWonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More Information:
> 
> 
> The NEW screens should arrive in a week. They are totally different than the old ones.
> 
> 
> Frame is velvet wrapped
> 
> Screen material is now 3 ply with a black back layer (NO light leakage)
> 
> White gain is going down to 1.2 (from 1.4)
> 
> Grey gain is going down to 1.1 (from 1.2)
> 
> 
> The new grey is a 1.8 gain and it is IDENTICAL to the Optoma Greywolf II. Acoording to the guy I talked to it "comes from the same factory".
> 
> 
> The pricing will be within $20 for the replacements and about $100-150 more for the 1.8 grey.
> 
> 
> All three materials will come in all four sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm ready for a screen?



Crap. That would mean the 1.8 is retroreflective, i.e. not so good for ceiling mounting. Crap.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I'm not in need of a 1.8 grey. I get pretty good results off of my white wall but I'd like a little extra punch. I also like how "finished" a screen makes the whole set-up look. So, I plan on getting the 1.2 white.


But, I wouldn't give up on the 1.8 grey if I were you. It seems to be real subjective when it comes to ceiling mounted applications. Some people like it, some people dislike it. You might have to try it to see if you like it.


----------



## Chadci

Hey Lidless,


As mentioned, I have / used the graywolf and I also have kids and a dog and cat so keeping my projector elevated was important plus I did not want to have to get it out and set it up so I bought a stand, my dvds are in the lower shelves, my receiver is in the top shelf and my projector and dvd player are on the top of the stand, I would say around 5' off of the ground. Its really about the max you could put it up but there is no difference between having the projector on the coffee table and 5', after that it is noticable. I wonder how much lense shift plays into that, though. My z3 has vertical and horizontal shift ( which is wonderful!) .


The darker gray of the graywolf did offer much better black levels than my current silverscreen and I do miss that whole big bunches ( sorry... talking to the kids too)but the gw did dirty the whites some. I still worry about texture. I need to read some reviews re:texture with gw2 I guess.


----------



## TheLidlessEye

Thanks for the input, but no way i'm doing other than ceiling mounting. Too many advantages, keeping it away from the kiddies (two year old and 7 month old here), is only one of them. I also like being able to jump up during a ball game and still not block the picture.


As for the kids, I'm also looking for a enclosed equipment rack with locks, but that search isn't going so well (at least if I want to spend


----------



## Chadci

For 2 grand, heck for a lot less than that you could just do a built in and put a shelf with fans for the projector so its only open during a movie.. or just give it its own door so the rest of the rack can stay closed?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I love ceiling mounting my projector. It looks very professional.


And the 5 year old and the 6 month old can crawl around his hearts content.


and then the Wii is coming soon.


----------



## jazjon

I'm looking for a new electric/auto screen...............


-I have the panasonic PT-AX100U projector on order (arriving today)

2000 lumens, 6000:1 contrast ratio


-14 & 1/2 foot throw distance (I have 20 foot ceilings and plenty of room)


The EluneVision prices are great. Found the 120" online for $254.99! That's for the the 1.4 gain pure white. My projector is pretty bright so I dont think I need the extra gain. I have a light controlled room with dimmers for some minimal lighting.


I'm leaning towards the Elite CineTension. (with high contrast gray) for around $700


Does the EluneVision come in high contrast gray? like the elite


I'm trying to find the best bang for the buck screen.

(some quality overrules over price though)


Also,


The throw calc says I can fit up to a 130" screen. Do you think anything over 100" is too big? I guess I'll find out what feels comfortable as I thow it on the bare wall for the initial testing later today.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheLidlessEye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the kids, I'm also looking for a enclosed equipment rack with locks, but that search isn't going so well (at least if I want to spend
> 
> 
> For a couple hundred dollars, here's an idea.
> 
> 
> I designed a built-in shelf for my equipment when I finished my basement. It's an Ikea Pax wardrobe cabinet which is the perfect width for components, and it's also plenty deep. Check out my signature to see the end-result, the "left wall" picture. My only problem was that it was a little bit too high to fit where I wanted, so I cut it down slightly and doors are available in 2 heights for this unit. In my case, I put a door on the back so that I could access my components from the closet behind, and just left the front open.
> 
> 
> However, you would need a RF (vs. IR) programmable remote to control your equipment with the door closed. And, you could probably install a lock on the door to limit access by your kids.


----------



## Chadci

Someone wake me up when they arrive.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone wake me up when they arrive.



Well, they've arrived.


But wait! Stop! Don't Go!


They aren't listed on the website, yet. The nice guy on the phone said "In a few days."


----------



## ambient

I ordered a 120"fixed screen in the grey yesterday. The prices are 60 higher for the new screen compared to the old one. It should be shipped out today.


----------



## Chadci

Kind of like in Young Frankenstien when the blind men ( Gene Hackman) says to the monster " Wait, where are you going.... I was gonna make espresso" One of the best lines ever!


Good, glad they have arrived! I am anxious to start reading some reviews because I just got a nice raise this week and I am ready to spend some sweet moola.


----------



## new teq joe

well the new screens are up


and they also have a 2.4 pro cinema white series


----------



## Chadci

Cool, I have been watching the site but have not checked since yesterday afternoon, looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Chadci

I just looked at the site, are they going to be available for us south of the border like before? I hope so!


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I'msure I'll just have to make a phone call.... again


----------



## Chadci

Lol, your the man ( I guess your a man, anyway)


----------



## new teq joe

the thing that gets me interested in these screens ( besides the price ) is that they say that the screen material is flexible and is not prone to waves ,mmmm if this is true that would be a bonus , but who knows












because this screen will be for my sis. and brother in law as a gift that will be also be presented with there new optoma hd70 pj ... , the only thing is which material will work ?



because my optoma h56a and h79 pj's work very well with my Video Spectra 1.5, ?,but hd70, i do not know , i will check it out on my screen to see how it works out ,


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *new teq joe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the thing that gets me interested in these screens ( besides the price ) is that they say that the screen material is flexible and is not prone to waves ,mmmm if this is true that would be a bonus , but who knows



For my screen, it definitely was flexible. In fact, when I laid it out on top of the frame, I thought they had sent the wrong size screen because it looked too small.


But after stretching it out, it has remained perfectly flat for the past 2 months.


----------



## new teq joe

that's great to hear Dragon for my future purpose







, and it does not let in light from the back say if you set it up in front of a window ?, but the thing is and I know this very well I think I my have to get an electric for my sis. setup 80x45 , because she lives in a condo and the only place that it will fit perfectly is in front of an opening leading to the dinning room that I can mount the screen ,so I wonder if the electric will do well ,



the dreaded waves







,



ps nice job on the theater







, and what pj you have and what material of screen are you kicking ?


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *new teq joe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's great to hear Dragon for my future purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and it does not let in light from the back say if you set it up in front of a window ?, but the thing is and I know this very well I think I my have to get an electric for my sis. setup 80x45 , because she lives in a condo and the only place that it will fit perfectly is in front of an opening leading to the dinning room that I can mount the screen ,so I wonder if the electric will do well ,
> 
> 
> 
> the dreaded waves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ps nice job on the theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and what pj you have and what material of screen are you kicking ?



Can't comment on the light transmissibility for my setup, but, I don't imagine it would be a problem.


I have an Optoma HD72 projector with the 1.4 gain EluneVision screen. It's a good pairing for me because I like to keep a few lights on (usually the 6 pot-lights along the side walls).


----------



## new teq joe




> Quote:
> Can't comment on the light transmissibility for my setup, but, I don't imagine it would be a problem.



oh I know what you mean , but because that you have the screen I thought that you could give me the low down on the material thickness and stuff .


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

So I called and told them which one I wanted and they sent me a link and I ordered it.


FINALLY, I ordered a screen. I was so sure that I would get the 1.2 white but I opted for the 2.4 pro cinema.


After "doing the math" and making a ton of assumptions (I mean a 100 degree viewing angle is a lot), I figure worst case I'll be getting 1.5 on the wings.


Wish me luck


----------



## unixpilot

I did the same today....I was looking HARD at the Da-Lite HP, but the price and features of the new EluneVision Elara series won me over.


Standard with a 3inch Black velvet border, that would cost me over double to duplicate with the Dalite Cinema Contour with Pro-Trim.


The only major downsides I can see are:

1. Screen gain not quite as high as Dalite HP (2.8 vs 2.4)

2. Elunevision screen is not washable.


I can live with that for the price











Anyone in the market for a screen should seriously look at the new EluneVision's


----------



## c5Guy

I am close to pulling the trigger. Let us know how these new screens perform. Is the grey the best for DLP?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I have a DLP and I am getting the white.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c5Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger. Let us know how these new screens perform. Is the grey the best for DLP?



That would depend on several factors including:


a) your viewing habits; e.g. lights on or off

b) your room colour; e.g. walls, ceilings, flooring

c) your projector and screen size


What's your setup?


----------



## c5Guy

It's a dedicated home theater with 100% light control. We watch with lights off. DIY Parkland screen is 120" with curtains on each side. Walls are a light brown. Projector is an old but reliable Infocus X-1 which will probably be kept for two more years (want to replace the family room 37" CRT with a 50" plasma around the holidays so I am cash limited). Want the screen to be "future proof" as possible which means when the 1080p DLPs get cheap enough it will work well with it, as well as the current X-1.


----------



## sixer6

Hey guys, I just picked up the new 92" EluneVision Elara white fixed screen with 1.2 gain as I live about an hour from them to match my Hitachi tx200.


I have my projector mounted from the ceiling and everything looks awesome. It took a little bit to get the screen together yesterday, but it looks great and my wife most importantly loves it. The velvet border looks very classy and adds such a nice touch to our home theater.


I have curtains to the side and top, medium to light colour wall and white ceiling with light controlled room. We watched history of violence in HD, CSI miami and couple other shows and looked great. No noticeable texture or spots in the background or anything, real nice colours and good blacks.


For the price I didn't consider anything else, picture looks great to me and the screen looks like it's worth four times as much.


----------



## astrocyte74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixer6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up the new 92" EluneVision Elara white fixed screen with 1.2 gain as I live about an hour from them to match my Hitachi tx200.
> 
> 
> I have my projector mounted from the ceiling and everything looks awesome. It took a little bit to get the screen together yesterday, but it looks great and my wife most importantly loves it. The velvet border looks very classy and adds such a nice touch to our home theater.
> 
> 
> I have curtains to the side and top, medium to light colour wall and white ceiling with light controlled room. We watched history of violence in HD, CSI miami and couple other shows and looked great. No noticeable texture or spots in the background or anything, real nice colours and good blacks.
> 
> 
> For the price I didn't consider anything else, picture looks great to me and the screen looks like it's worth four times as much.




Sounds nice! Thanks for your review!

What were you using before? Just wondering if there is anything you could compare it to. Its quite hard and frustrating buying a screen!!


----------



## sixer6

I just had painted the wall, but after my wife recently surprised me with curtains as gift I needed to have that professional home theater look. I'll try to take some pictures when I have a chance and when I turn on the projector again.

Any tips for taking picture while PJ is on? Loved to show you guys. I tried during world cup to take shot to show friend but didn't turn out. I have a basic 3.2 Canon camera. Thanks.


----------



## parkview51

Thanks for the updates - I'm in the middle of finishing the theater room in the basement and want to pick out a 92 fixed screen to make sure that I have everything set up correct for the screen placement. I will be using the screen with a Sanyo Z5 (placed about 10/11 feet back - ceiling mounted)


I was wondering if there was a big difference between the new Elunevision High Def Cinema White Gain 1.2 and the Carada Brilliant White Gain 1.4 screen - I will have a 100% light controlled room. The Carada screen is about double the cost. This will be my first projector set-up.


Sure would love to see the pictures of the new screens










Thanks


----------



## octogon

Hi guy's, as i'm reading this, i'm waiting tomorrow for my new screen, i have ordered the tw600 from eastporters and a 106 " screen old model, gray, i was not impresed at all, sold that and did a blackout clot one same size, picture is fantastic , specialy on toshiba hd dvd a1, after i saw that they got the new screens in i have ordered a 106" pro cinema white 2.4 gain, i will post my impresions, the main reason for ordering this new one is because of the black velvet and 3 plying screen, i will get my screen friday, late, can't wait.


----------



## Chadci

I just took a look at the American site and they have the varities up but not all of the sizes. I think this and a hd dvd player will be my splurge for tax time ( shhh I may replace my bookshelves for floor standers up front too...but thats between you and me)


----------



## Kruppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chadci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just took a look at the American site and they have the varities up but not all of the sizes.



I noticed this last weekend and contacted Eastporters about it. They are not limiting their products available to the US. They said to use the Canadian version of the site for product information and for pricing us a 1.13 conversion factor.


----------



## Chadci

I looked again today and the various sizes are up.I am anxious to see a couple screen pictures, not the same generic pictures they have had up for their first run of screens. I would especially like a shot of the corners of one of the new frames, to see the velvet and how it looks etc. A screen shot would be fine and dandy but unless they do it with a Z3 in my room its not going to matter much anyway.


I did manage to sell my GWI this week which got me to thinking.I have been trying to find a reason to justify their low prices and somebody mentioned these screens are made at the same location as GW screens. We discussed them being left overs, scraps etc. but I wonder if they aren't just GWI screens repackaged? It would make perfect marketing sense, they have all of this material to do something with.


I really REALLY want to go with a 134" screen but will probably have to do a 120" It falls in pretty well with the projector central calc. but 135 is a little overboard, even at 1.8 gain, I think I need a gray screen, its what I have always had and could not live with the "blacks" from a white screen. I thought about trying a wide angle lens to make the image a little bigger but I think 120" will be just fine...At this price its easy enough to upgrade when we get a larger room.


----------



## octogon

well i have received the screen just got home, i opened the package, and the first aluminium frame to see the black velvet and , oh my god it is absolutely fantastic, the box is very well packed, i am now going to assemble this baby, will post some screen shots, soon.


----------



## TXcowboy6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *octogon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i have received the screen just got home, i opened the package, and the first aluminium frame to see the black velvet and , oh my god it is absolutely fantastic, the box is very well packed, i am now going to assemble this baby, will post some screen shots, soon.



which screen did you get?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Well, come on... I don't know what time zone you're in, but you've had at least 40 minutes already. Let's hurry up with those pictures

















My screen shows up on Tuesday and "Darn it all to heck!" Im going to be in Utah for work!


Guess I'll have to quit my job.


----------



## octogon

I got the 106" 2.4-gain screenElune Vision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema White


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *octogon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the 106" 2.4-gain screenElune Vision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema White



Well good. I NEED to know what you think. My cognitive dissonance is killing me. I'm sure I made a great decision but if you could just confirm that for me... that'd be great










Would you say the screen is retro-reflective or angular reflective

and:

What pj do you have and how is it mounted


----------



## TXcowboy6

if you guys don't mind, please educate me about the different gain parameters. I have a Panny 900U. I want to get a 134" fixed frame screen, but don't know what "gain" I need. I thought gain 1.0 or 1.2 was good enough.


Thanks,


----------



## octogon

i have taking some pics, (the velvet looks very Rich, )

but with the flash on it looks with a lot of white pigments in it,


----------



## octogon

try this guy's but those pics are not doing anu justice, reality is far more better.

as i've said those white pigments are only with the flash.the black of the velvet is very black, rich , beautiful

http://www.members.shaw.ca/dbalas/screen.JPG 
http://www.members.shaw.ca/dbalas/screen1.JPG


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Cool. I think I get the idea.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXcowboy6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if you guys don't mind, please educate me about the different gain parameters. I have a Panny 900U. I want to get a 134" fixed frame screen, but don't know what "gain" I need. I thought gain 1.0 or 1.2 was good enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Well much like everything else in FP, it is all about you. If you think the 1.0 or 1.2 would be good enough, you're probably right.


I am going with the 2.4 gain because I am at the top of my lumens and I don't want to kick on up the lamp to high output.


I've heard people says things equating a high gain screen to a new/brighter lamp.


----------



## octogon

i just unpack the screen , it has glass beads on it, very bright, i'm just taking the time to put this together,the manual could be better, also there is no confirmation on the package that i have received the screen that i have ordered, i guess trust is one of the factors.

i will be using with this an Epson TW 600 , ordered from the same place, and the Pj is ceiling mounted.


----------



## octogon

well i have just finished , first impresions are that is more bright then my blackout cloth, also the colours are more vibrant, overall i am very pleased with it, , will do the calibration again tomorrow, for the money it is very good P Q


----------



## sixer6

Hey octogon, nice pics. My frame looks exactly the same and the velvet is beautiful. You're definitely right, pics don't do justice. The velvet is perfectly black, those white specs are from flash on camera, the velvet is perfectly smooth and black all around and fits perfect around frame. Furthermore, I did forget to mention that everything is packed perfectly, so I wouldn't worry about anything there. Still haven't used PJ, maybe in next day or two I can get a pic of screen if camera co-operates.


----------



## octogon

thanks , also last night after looking more careful, i have seen a black spot on the right hand corner close to the bottom, i have mailed them to see how they will solve the problem, have not tried yet to wash that, i now it is not washable, after i have seen that you tent to look for it all the time, i still have to hang the screen today, and do the calibration, but this screen if brighter then the blackout cloth, i had the blackout cloth screen hanged and put the new one under it, so i had half the image on one screnn and the other half on the other, the difference is quite abit, as the colours are more vibrant, they come more to life, some buildings in batman begins are grey on the old one, they apear very bright white on the new one, very happy with it , except that black spot on the right hand, and no i did have no grease on my hands when i put this togehter, also on the back of the screen, they were a dozen of hand prints that you can see very well, the back of the screen is black, i have to wait to see about the answer and i will let you know, all the best.

http://www.members.shaw.ca/dbalas/damage.jpg


----------



## Chadci

Man o Man, I go to bed early and sleep for 12 hours and miss all sorts of "hot action" Looking good guys!


----------



## octogon

I have to admit, i just got an e-mail from eastporters, that states they will send me a new material on monday, this is fantastic service, and customer service, i have sent them the picture with the black spot as well, i will take this out and wait for the new one.


----------



## octogon

Also i forgot to mention, that i had to shake the frame a bit , it had a lot of black dust inside, and after i had all assembled i stoled one of those sticky lint rolers and run it over the velvet , man it looks amazing, now just have to wait for the new screen.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

While we are all entitled to our stories and opinions, this entire thread is full of "happy stories".


If you wouldn't mind some pictures and some specifics, two things would happen:


First, you'd look a little more credible

But two, I'd love the input.


So be a sport and give some detail: Size, screen material, when did you buy it, etc.


----------



## Visual20

Do not buy this inferior product from EluneVision (Eastporters). Yes, it's cheap but save yourself the aggrivation of screw holes that don't line-up, stitches that come apart, important plastic parts that easily break. The company will send you new parts if they break but who is to say it won't break again one or two years from now when this company goes out of business. Enough said.


----------



## Chadci

Visual2o, back yourself up.. WHY?


Somebody once told me not to buy Hyundai because they were cheap, my first was an Accent, after 140,000 miles I traded in for an Elantra and have almost 80,000 on it and all I have had to replace so far was a clutch on the Accent but I had never driven a stick before.


So come on with all of your wisdom, why not.Oh, and if you want to be paid attention to, don't troll the thread and type in some new material instead of the same thing over and over in.


----------



## octogon

By no means I am saying this to make a comercial for the east porters, sure , problems can occur, I can atest to that but the customer service that i have received from them is by far one of the best, and i'm sure i'm not the only one, also i have noticed that price just went up on the model that i have bought.


----------



## Dragon Reborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Visual20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do not buy EluneVision unless you want stitches that come apart, screw holes that don't line-up, or important plastic parts that easily break. The company will send you new parts but save yourself the time and aggrivation and buy a quality product from someone else.



Re: Visual20 ... a new member who uses 5 posts to say the same thing. Hmmm, that's not _too_ suspicious.










Do not feed this troll.


----------



## Chadci

Well said Dragon.


Are there any screen shots of the new screens yet? More specifically, any screen shots using a Z3, calibrated just like mine with just under 400 hours... in my room?


----------



## unixpilot

Well, by next week I can post pics of the 106" 2.4 white screen with a Z3. Although I have 5000+ hours on my bulb


----------



## Chadci

How did you get that many hours out of a Z3? Is there any picture left?


----------



## SollyD

in a rush and couldnt read the whole thread but where can I purchase this is I was interested?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Well here are the pictures for those who just want to see pictures 


Here is the story:


So it finally arrived! Well, it only felt like "finally". I think total time was about a week. I ordered the 135" 2.4 gain white.


The product is packaged well and I took my time opening all the parts because that is what I do.


Assembly was a little taxing as there are things you need to do that aren't in the instructions. For starters the tensioning screws part of the instructions read "7 in the long side and 5 in the short side" but for this screen it is 10 in the long side and 6 in the short side. I realized I had "extras" and unrolled the screen to see how many holes were in the border. It was a good thing I did.


Speaking of the screen, it has an odor to it that lingers for awhile. If you are sensitive to smells, open a window.


Another little tidbit that is not in the instructions (actually I think this is in the instructions it just might be translated poorly) is the use of some small hex nuts that are inserted into the frame. They will eventually be to hang the screen with. They also act as more reinforcement for the corners.


Soeaking of the corners be careful with the corner braces. They are plastic and will break. I know. I broke one. There are about three reasons why I didn't breakdown and cry and scream and call Eastporters for another one. First, I broke it. Second the corners are also held together by the metal plates and by the sheer tension of the screen. And lastly, I didn't want to wait for another one to show up. In that regard, I was a little impatient.


The corner bracing does, however, leave a lot to be desired. The pre-drilled holes in the aluminum of the frame are designed to line up with metal inserts in the plastic. It is simple: You place the corner braces in the frame and then screw it all together with allen-head bolts.


If I have any advice to give you: Skip this step. The corner braces are just that: braces. Trying to line up the holes with the braces was tedious and downright difficult. For the most part I simply strong-armed the bolts into the inserts since they weren't lining up perfectly. I ended up breaking one of the corner braces because I tried to pull one side out. It was clearly my fault. Torque is a killer... a killer! But as I thought about it the screen is going to ultimately hold the frame together.


edit: So to be clear, insert the corner braces but don't screw them in.


So then after you get the frame all done, it is time for the screen material. Or course you have to roll it out and insert nice long rods into it. I only bring this step up because you need lots of space. Be sure you have room to actually do this. I also disliked this step because as you are pushing the rod through the pocket, it likes to come up through the slits (holes) for the tensioning screws.


So then you slide the tensioning screws into place so that they line up with the slits in the screen material. Then you tighten them. The actual instructions read something like "tighten until there are no waves or wrinkles. This is actually a step I screwed up on. I jut kept tightening and tightening and the middle of my long rails bows a little.


There are these long plastic strips and corners that are about 1/2 an inch thick that aren't mentioned in the instructions. They are designed to hide the tensioning bolts. They "snap" into a small groove in the back of the frame. The corners didn't line up at all. Luckily the mounting plates also screw into the corners and do a fine job of holding the corners down.


So then I called a friend to help me hang it on the wall and I was done. The end.



It is nice being able to watch my projector with lights on. it is a vast improvement from the wall. The screen is clearly retro-reflective. If I stand up on my couch the image is brighter. Not so much so that I think I need to raise my seating, though. The fall off from the seated position to literally anywhere in the downstairs in non-existant. It basically looks the same everywhere. Including standing at the wall the screen is on. I realize this wouldn't be true for projectors that are sitting on a table or that are closer to eye height.


Anyway, great "bang for the buck" and all that. There are some instances while you are putting this thing together where you will be thinking "Oh yeah this is a budget screen". But if you take your time and pay close attention to everything I did wrong, you'll like the finished product very much.


----------



## Chadci

Very nice, refresh my memory, what sort of projector is that on? You said its the 2.4 white screen, right? How are black levels on that?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Well, : puts on holier than thou voice : I have a DLP projector: PE700


Actually, it is clear that the blacks are brighter but I think the ceiling mounting actually helps this. I do plan oh re-AVIA-ing to see if I can get it blacker without making a whole lot less brighter.


----------



## astrocyte74

Thanks for the review! I think I may go with one of these!


----------



## SollyD

just bought this in 106"

http://www.eastporters.com/usa/cart....category_id=77


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SollyD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just bought this in 106"
> 
> http://www.eastporters.com/usa/cart....category_id=77



:thumbs up:


Be sure to tell us your install story!


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SixKindsOfWonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> :thumbs up:
> 
> 
> Be sure to tell us your install story!



definetly, I cant wait to get everything hooked up


----------



## MenoMosso

Has anyone ordered the manual pull down screen? If so, could you post some comments/opinions on these screens?


Thanks!


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I really have to add this:


The Eastporters guys are a class act. Aside from answering all of my annoying phone calls "Hey when are the new screens gonna be in" and "Hey what are the new screeens gonna be like" and "hey how much are the new screens gonna be?' and at least a dozen more phone calls...


Today while watching the Rutgers/Louisville game, I noticed an odd defect in the screen. It's tough to describe.. so I won't







It's like the reflective material is "dented". Now this is the most expensive screen they sell.


They are going to send me new material.


Wow. Class Act. No hoopla. No hoops for that matter.


If you are the fence about these guys, don't be. Get off of your fence and order the freakin' screen/projector/whatever. Do it. The internet is always open.


----------



## tonywood

Any Sparkles, noise, or visible texture to the screen?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I don't have any sparklies or visible texture. I am not sure what "noise" would look like so I must not have any.


If I approach the screen so that I am less than a foot away I can see the sparklies. But I think this is related to being way off axis.


----------



## octogon

Hi, guy's my new replacement screen has come in , i have to pick that up tomorrow, Tony, before this i had a blackout cloth screen, I left the old one up and just lean the new one 2.4 gain white, against it , i was using batman HD dvd for test, there is a scene where they show a building in the city, well with blackout cloth the building was kind of grey in comparison with the new screen where it apears white, and the colours are more vibrant and they come to life, i was very very hapy with my old screen until i have seen this.


----------



## Chadci

Six, you said ". Do it. The internet is always open." I guess you never go to BH Photo.com then. Im not on the fence as much as " I must of jumped over a fence, it ripped a hole in my pocket and all of my money fell out" I just need to get through christmas and then I can buy.


Do you know if they will send screen samples? I would really like to compare the 1.8 gray to the 2.4 white. Being higher gain I wonder if the blacks will really suffer *as* much.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

I don't know if they do samples. But I'm about to have a whole lot of extra 2.4 material










But to answer your question I think it depends on size. I got around to playing with the settings on my projector and the 2.4 gain is perfect. I think that at the same size the 1.8 would've killed the whites. Let me say this plainly: My blacks are just fine with the 2.4 white.


I think you should do the math to get fL and see what kind of number you get. I think if you are near 16 with the 1.8 grey you should be okay.


fL=lumens times gain then divided by the square feet of your image area


Of course the main assumptions you have to make is how many calibrated lumens your projector puts out. I am (assuming) I am getting (based on reviews) 450 lumens. So with the 2.4 white I am about 20 fL. With the grey I'd be at 15 fL. The wall was giving me around 8 fL


Then there would be the reduction in brightness for off axis viewing. Which, I am guessing is easily 15%


I then took into account that I want to use the lamp in economic mode to extend it's life and I ddi want to turn some lights on.

All that to say that while I initially thought I wanted the grey, the white made more sense to my application.


All that to bring me back to a question "What size screen are you thinking of getting and with which projector _and_ are you going to change projectors in the near future?"


----------



## Chadci

Well, I am really torn between 2.4 white and 1.8 Gray, 120" and I use a Sanyo Z3 projector, probably won't change for 1-3 years. I use economy bulb mode and I am using behr silverscreen paint with a poly / pearl / ss topcoat.


Most viewing is done at night, but, for afternoon movies I have to cover the windows in dining room with a comforter, I have the living room windows covered now.With my Graywolf, windows in other rooms were not an issue, ofcourse I went from 1.8 gain to (what I have been told to be ) .8


----------



## jgib01

Anyone have any comments on just how "cleanable" the HD Cinema screens actually are? I am trying to decide between a fixed (which I would much prefer from a performance standpoint) versus pull down (due to the factor of my young children). My room that I am developing is going to be multi-purpose, with both my HT stuff and a play area for the kids, so there is some potential for the occasional sticky hand to make contact with the screen, particularly when we are not in the room.


----------



## Phaffendorf

Could someone comment on the 120'' white 1.4 gain pulldown Elunevision screens?? (ie. Brightness & how does it compare to the GWII) I'm interested in buying one for my Optoma HD6800 (Will have a PT-AX100 in the future) . Could someone also comment on shipping charges relatively??? I live in Calgary Alberta.


Somewhat light controlled apartment with blinds but I tend to leave them open right now with my 92'' GWII & the picture is still very acceptable.


I wish they had some pulldowns with gray materal as this would work better in a room with more ambient light.


Thanks!


----------



## pinkeye

Hey there. I have an IN72 to which I'm shooting the image on a 92" DIY BOC screen I made. The projector is table/shelf mounted behind my seating area ~ 13' away from my screen. I'm seated right in front of it at about 12'. Anyway, I think it's time for my to upgrade and get a more professional looking screen. I like the look of these EluneVision screens as the large velvet frame really looks nice. Anyway, I'm thinking of either getting the 1.2 white or the 1.1 gray and wanted your opinions / recommendations as to what I should get. Black levels are pretty important to me however, I don't want "dirty" whites which is what I'm afraid of if I get a gray screen. Also, what are these "sparkles" you guys speak of? I want to steer clear of any screen that might potentially produce those as I'm sure I would see them - haha. Anyway, I'm wanting to order one of these suckers pretty soon but I wanted to get all of your expert opinions beforehand.


Thanks!


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

You won't get sparklies on those screens because they aren't glass beaded.


However! If you were to get glass beaded screen you'd almost be assured of sparlies and hotspotting.


I think you'll really like the look of the screen but I'm not too sure tat it will improve your picture all too much over the BOC. Also, the general consensus (I believe) is that Matte White is better than grey, with DLP, in most situations.


----------



## octogon

The HD Vivid Pro Cinema White /Grey ARE glass beads impregnated, as stated in the specs.and there for are not to be cleaned.

http://www.eastporters.com/PDF/Elara...g_material.pdf


----------



## pinkeye




> Quote:
> I think you'll really like the look of the screen but I'm not too sure tat it will improve your picture all too much over the BOC. Also, the general consensus (I believe) is that Matte White is better than grey, with DLP, in most situations.



Thanks for the info. I didn't figure it would improve much however, I just wanted something that looking more professional and had the thick velvet borders without having to spend a ton of $$$. I guess I'll just go with the matte white.


----------



## jgib01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *octogon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HD Vivid Pro Cinema White /Grey ARE glass beads impregnated, as stated in the specs.and there for are not to be cleaned.



Yes, I will likely try to steer clear of the Pro Cinema variety for that reason. I will need to control my ambient light to go with the lower gain screens, but I am thinking it will be worthwhile to do so in the long run (and relatively easy in my case with a basement set-up, with 2 smallish windows, north and west facing at the end of a fairly long room) . For the 1.1 and 1.2 gain HD Cinema screens, it states that "the surface can be cleaned", so again, my question is just how well do they clean up. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Phaffendorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phaffendorf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone comment on the 120'' white 1.4 gain pulldown Elunevision screens?? (ie. Brightness & how does it compare to the GWII) I'm interested in buying one for my Optoma HD6800 (Will have a PT-AX100 in the future) . Could someone also comment on shipping charges relatively??? I live in Calgary Alberta.
> 
> 
> Somewhat light controlled apartment with blinds but I tend to leave them open right now with my 92'' GWII & the picture is still very acceptable.
> 
> 
> I wish they had some pulldowns with gray materal as this would work better in a room with more ambient light.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




BUMP! Any responses are appreciated.


-Thanks


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *octogon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HD Vivid Pro Cinema White /Grey ARE glass beads impregnated, as stated in the specs.and there for are not to be cleaned.
> 
> http://www.eastporters.com/PDF/Elara...g_material.pdf



so what happens when they get dusty. I just bought this one and now I'm worried


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

"Dusty" isn't technically "dirty" . I think you can take a lint roller to it.


----------



## RawB8figure

I have a Optoma HD72. Anyone have this projector with A 120" screen. I am thinking of buying the 120" 1.8 gray fixed frame. Seating position will be about 15 feet back. Will this be a good combination?


Thanks


----------



## Phaffendorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawB8figure* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Optoma HD72. Anyone have this projector with A 120" screen. I am thinking of buying the 120" 1.8 gray fixed frame. Seating position will be about 15 feet back. Will this be a good combination?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I bought a 120'' white pulldown from eastporters to pair with my HD6800. I'm expecting it for the end of the week. Anyone else bought the 120'' manual pulldown from eastporters??


----------



## cgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phaffendorf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BUMP! Any responses are appreciated.
> 
> 
> -Thanks



I just got the 106" 1.4 gain White Manual Pulldown. I am using a Panasonic ae900. They charged me $50 shipping (but I live in Ontario). Brightness is Good. I have a light controlled room and my projector is 16" from the screen and 6 off the ground on a shelf. I can't compare it directly to the GWII since I don't have one (though I know someone who has and who has the same projector as I do). I didn't like the GWII. If they were the same price I would still buy the one I have (I dislike the sparklies in the GW). The 106 I bought (they have it on sale for $84.99 + $50 for shipping) was cheap enough that I felt it wasn't much of a risk. I am happy with it.


----------



## cgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phaffendorf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone comment on the 120'' white 1.4 gain pulldown Elunevision screens?? (ie. Brightness & how does it compare to the GWII) I'm interested in buying one for my Optoma HD6800 (Will have a PT-AX100 in the future) . Could someone also comment on shipping charges relatively??? I live in Calgary Alberta.
> 
> 
> Somewhat light controlled apartment with blinds but I tend to leave them open right now with my 92'' GWII & the picture is still very acceptable.
> 
> 
> I wish they had some pulldowns with gray materal as this would work better in a room with more ambient light.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I emailed eastporters and they told me they have the grey pulldowns, they just haven't had a chance to put them on the site yet. If you really want grey I say try contacting them.


----------



## Phaffendorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed eastporters and they told me they have the grey pulldowns, they just haven't had a chance to put them on the site yet. If you really want grey I say try contacting them.



Thanks cgl! I'm having a tough time deciding if I want to change my order now.... and get the 1.8 grey instead of the 1.4 white. I don't mind the sparklies on my GWII now but it would still be nice to have a nice natural looking screen with true bright colors. The only reason i'm considering the grey is because I live in an apartment and my light control involves closing the shades on the windows.


----------



## CHIA

I bought the 106" grey, manual pull down screen about 1-2 weeks ago. They told me it just came in the day I was enquiring, so I decided to give it a whirl.


Eastporters told me that it was from the same factory, and was the same model as the GWII. So far, my projector has not been hung from the ceiling, which is where it will live, so my experience has not been as refelective (no pun intended), as it will be once I have it set up correctly.


My comments so far, based on using my PT-AX100 sitting oin a raised platform, about 48" from the floor....pretty good. Unfortunately, I have noting to compare it to, and am not 100% sure about the performance. The image seems to be quite nice on the blacks, but when white scenes come up, the sparkly glass beads make me a little crazy.


I am also having a difficult time with the retracting system....I have to pull and retract up to 10 times to get it to fully retract into the case. I can;t see this being normal....it's a real pain in the you know what.


I was told by Eastpoters that it was not a retro-reflective screen, and that my ceiling mounted projector was not going to suffer any performance issues....I'm second guessing that advice, as everything I have read about the GWII screens, suggest the opposite.


I purchased this screen based on reviews on the net, as well as the prpmise of increased blacks, and better performance in a less than 100% light controlled room.....I'm starting to wonder if I made the wrong choice? They advertise a 30 day money back gurantee (including shipping), and I'm starting to feel I may have to excercise that service.


So far, my dealings with the have been preety decent, and I have no inclination that they will give me any problems. I really wish they had a high gain white manual pull down, or even a light grey, non beaded screen.


CHIA


----------



## Cable Free




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the 106" grey, manual pull down screen about 1-2 weeks ago. They told me it just came in the day I was enquiring, so I decided to give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> Eastporters told me that it was from the same factory, and was the same model as the GWII. So far, my projector has not been hung from the ceiling, which is where it will live, so my experience has not been as refelective (no pun intended), as it will be once I have it set up correctly.
> 
> 
> My comments so far, based on using my PT-AX100 sitting oin a raised platform, about 48" from the floor....pretty good. Unfortunately, I have noting to compare it to, and am not 100% sure about the performance. The image seems to be quite nice on the blacks, but when white scenes come up, the sparkly glass beads make me a little crazy.
> 
> 
> I am also having a difficult time with the retracting system....I have to pull and retract up to 10 times to get it to fully retract into the case. I can;t see this being normal....it's a real pain in the you know what.
> 
> 
> I was told by Eastpoters that it was not a retro-reflective screen, and that my ceiling mounted projector was not going to suffer any performance issues....I'm second guessing that advice, as everything I have read about the GWII screens, suggest the opposite.
> 
> 
> I purchased this screen based on reviews on the net, as well as the prpmise of increased blacks, and better performance in a less than 100% light controlled room.....I'm starting to wonder if I made the wrong choice? They advertise a 30 day money back gurantee (including shipping), and I'm starting to feel I may have to excercise that service.
> 
> 
> So far, my dealings with the have been preety decent, and I have no inclination that they will give me any problems. I really wish they had a high gain white manual pull down, or even a light grey, non beaded screen.
> 
> 
> CHIA



Chia,


Thanks for the report. I am in the same boat as you with myAX100 coming soon and looking for what I thought should be a grey screen. I too spoke with the Eastporters guys and they tried to downplay my concerns about retroreflectivity (I'll be going ceiling mount). I think your reports on the glass beading and the related effect along with the retracting issues is enough to have me continue my search. I'm looking for pull down due to WAF. In the interim I am building my own blackout cloth screen which has a light grey finish to it so that I can beta test the theory on grey vs. white screen. Otherwise I'm following the 25+ screen testing thread to see what the recommended choices turn out to be. After 2 yrs of research on the pj it seems that I'm back where I started in that making a choice of screen is just as confusing. I say test the 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## SollyD

ok got the screen and it looks amazing. The instructions are the worst instructions I've ever seen. The wall mounts are the most confusing thing I've ever dealt with in my life. I just couldnt understand them so I left them out. Luckily my step father is good with construction and is making different mounts.


If anyone knows how to set these mounts up with pics that would be great. Although it's too late to put them on now I'd just like to see it


----------



## Phaffendorf

I will be getting my 120'' white Elunevision Pulldown from eastporters either friday or monday & I will post my thoughts.


Thanks


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phaffendorf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will be getting my 120'' white Elunevision Pulldown from eastporters either friday or monday & I will post my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks....please let us know the projector model, and your mounting config too.


----------



## Kruppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SollyD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how to set these mounts up with pics that would be great. Although it's too late to put them on now I'd just like to see it



I second SollyD's request, Mount and assembly pics would be great. I'm contemplating a purchase and would like to see a little more detail.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

You have to imagine that the wall mount plates are nothing more than to hang onto.


You screw your "whatever" (i used the wood screw that came in the packaging) into the wall and hang the screen up that way.


If you don't have a stud to go into, get better drywall anchors. the ones in the packaging are utter crap-ola.


----------



## ovilla

I know you can't set stopping intervals but can you stop the screen travel wherever you want? I think I read somewhere in this post that you couldn't. It states that the electric screens come with 20" of blacked out screen on top and I just wanted to make sure that you could adjust the screen height to align with a ceiling mounted projector. Both remotes clearly show a stop button but I'm asking anyway. Also, anyone noticing the edges curling up yet on any ceiling mounted screens (manual or electric) or any waves or creases? I'm just wondering if these screens are 3-ply fiberglass or not. I'd like to get an electric tensioned screen but they cost more than the Z5 I'm looking at. Finally, what are folks paying for shipping to the US? I live in Chicago, IL. Thanks and keep the reviews coming.


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SixKindsOfWonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have to imagine that the wall mount plates are nothing more than to hang onto.
> 
> 
> You screw your "whatever" (i used the wood screw that came in the packaging) into the wall and hang the screen up that way.
> 
> 
> If you don't have a stud to go into, get better drywall anchors. the ones in the packaging are utter crap-ola.



yeah we used anchors, drilled right through the corners of the screen and mounted it with drywall screws and anchors. The silver screw is visible but I am gonna put a dot on black fabric over it. Cant even notice and this thing doesnt move, way better to mount it this way because it's perfectly flat and flush with the wall.


I'm so thankful my step dad is in construction or I'd be screwed lol


----------



## Genius74

I'm thinking of getting the 2.4 Gain 106" for use with a Z2, and also considering a 92" for an X1. Quick question (I haven't checked the website for this) How must do they weight (more importantly the 106")?


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Genius74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 2.4 Gain 106" for use with a Z2, and also considering a 92" for an X1. Quick question (I haven't checked the website for this) How must do they weight (more importantly the 106")?



fixed frame or pull down


I'd say the fixed fram is like 40 lbs maybe less actually. Between 30-40 maybe


----------



## unixpilot

Packing List has my fixed frame 106" at 33lbs.. Shipping to USA was $50 (asked in previous post).


I have a Z3 with the 2.4 gain white 106" Fixed frame....PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RawB8figure

anyone using an optoma HD72 with the EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro grey screen (Fixed Frame). I will be ceiling mounting mine. Just looking for some feed back on this combination. I understand you will lose some gain by ceiling mounting it, but not that much. Also looking at the lower gain grey screen too. If anyone have that with the HD72 I would also like to hear some feed back. Trying to decide which screen will be the best for this projector.


----------



## Genius74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SollyD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> fixed frame or pull down
> 
> 
> I'd say the fixed fram is like 40 lbs maybe less actually. Between 30-40 maybe



Sorry about that.. That would be Fixed frame (no more pull down for me).. I was just concerned with what type of wall anchors to use.


Thanks


----------



## MenoMosso

Can anyone with a manual pull down screen comment on whether there are noticable waves?


Thanks!


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MenoMosso* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone with a manual pull down screen comment on whether there are noticable waves?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the new grey high gain pull down they recently listed on their site....so far so good.....supposed to be a GWII in disguise.


----------



## RawB8figure

I just recieved the 106" High gain Grey screen today. I am using it with the HD72 and I am very pleased with the picture. One thing I did not like was the frame. I have gaps at every joint and the mounting hardware was crap the screws they gave me were too long. Anyone else have the problem with the gaps at the joints.


----------



## sixer6

No problems with the joints here on 92", be patient with aligning the screws, they do fit and everything goes together, but you need patience. I would email them with any concerns you have and they'll take care of you, great customer service.


----------



## danishgas

Does anyone know about the Mustang screens? Or Elunevision manual pull-downs? I'm wondering if the pulldown works ok. I cannot do a fixed screen at this time so I'm looking for an interim cheap screen until I build the theater.

Thanks for any leads on inexpensive elec or manual pulldowns


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawB8figure* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recieved the 106" High gain Grey screen today. I am using it with the HD72 and I am very pleased with the picture. One thing I did not like was the frame. I have gaps at every joint and the mounting hardware was crap the screws they gave me were too long. Anyone else have the problem with the gaps at the joints.



my step father and I just put screws through each corner to mount it. By gaps do you mean where the screen hits the frame in each corner?


----------



## Phaffendorf

I have had a 120'' Elunevision white pulldown screen for a couple days now. It is well worth the money. First off, I am noticing waves on the screen already but I believe most of it is due to my inbalanced mount job which I will be correcting. The waves are not noticeable when watching a movie. Its retracting system is not the quality I hoped for as you basically have to feed it back into the casing but it is quite easy to do. Overall fairly good screen... has some build quality issues but once its on the wall.... no worries. Well worth the $$ & I recommend for people just looking for an affordable great looking screen.


----------



## RawB8figure

There were gaps in the corners where the frame miters join, but they tightened up when I loosen the tension on the screen. But there is a gap between the fram and the screen all the way around. Doesn't bother me because it the same size gap all the way around. I notice on alot of different type of manufactured screens it doesn't have the gap.., What is this from.


----------



## SollyD

anyone know how to clean this these screens. I think i may have a few little finger prints on mine that can only be seen in extremely bright scenes.


----------



## igotgame

Guys does anyone have this screen: 92" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9 with the HD70 projector????


----------



## pinkeye




> Quote:
> anyone know how to clean this these screens. I think i may have a few little finger prints on mine that can only be seen in extremely bright scenes.



I'd like an answer to that as well. I have a streak right across the middle that shows up during bright scenes...i tried warm soapy water but it didn't budge it. Was afraid to try anything any harsher than that without checking first. I have their 1.1 gray screen btw.


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like an answer to that as well. I have a streak right across the middle that shows up during bright scenes...i tried warm soapy water but it didn't budge it. Was afraid to try anything any harsher than that without checking first. I have their 1.1 gray screen btw.



yeah I'm scared to try anything on the screen


----------



## j_oak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SixKindsOfWonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well here are the pictures for those who just want to see pictures
> 
> 
> Here is the story:
> 
> 
> So it finally arrived! Well, it only felt like "finally". I think total time was about a week. I ordered the 135" 2.4 gain white.
> 
> 
> The product is packaged well and I took my time opening all the parts because that is what I do.
> 
> 
> Assembly was a little taxing as there are things you need to do that aren't in the instructions. For starters the tensioning screws part of the instructions read "7 in the long side and 5 in the short side" but for this screen it is 10 in the long side and 6 in the short side. I realized I had "extras" and unrolled the screen to see how many holes were in the border. It was a good thing I did.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the screen, it has an odor to it that lingers for awhile. If you are sensitive to smells, open a window.
> 
> 
> Another little tidbit that is not in the instructions (actually I think this is in the instructions it just might be translated poorly) is the use of some small hex nuts that are inserted into the frame. They will eventually be to hang the screen with. They also act as more reinforcement for the corners.
> 
> 
> Soeaking of the corners be careful with the corner braces. They are plastic and will break. I know. I broke one. There are about three reasons why I didn't breakdown and cry and scream and call Eastporters for another one. First, I broke it. Second the corners are also held together by the metal plates and by the sheer tension of the screen. And lastly, I didn't want to wait for another one to show up. In that regard, I was a little impatient.
> 
> 
> The corner bracing does, however, leave a lot to be desired. The pre-drilled holes in the aluminum of the frame are designed to line up with metal inserts in the plastic. It is simple: You place the corner braces in the frame and then screw it all together with allen-head bolts.
> 
> 
> If I have any advice to give you: Skip this step. The corner braces are just that: braces. Trying to line up the holes with the braces was tedious and downright difficult. For the most part I simply strong-armed the bolts into the inserts since they weren't lining up perfectly. I ended up breaking one of the corner braces because I tried to pull one side out. It was clearly my fault. Torque is a killer... a killer! But as I thought about it the screen is going to ultimately hold the frame together.
> 
> 
> edit: So to be clear, insert the corner braces but don't screw them in.
> 
> 
> So then after you get the frame all done, it is time for the screen material. Or course you have to roll it out and insert nice long rods into it. I only bring this step up because you need lots of space. Be sure you have room to actually do this. I also disliked this step because as you are pushing the rod through the pocket, it likes to come up through the slits (holes) for the tensioning screws.
> 
> 
> So then you slide the tensioning screws into place so that they line up with the slits in the screen material. Then you tighten them. The actual instructions read something like "tighten until there are no waves or wrinkles. This is actually a step I screwed up on. I jut kept tightening and tightening and the middle of my long rails bows a little.
> 
> 
> There are these long plastic strips and corners that are about 1/2 an inch thick that aren't mentioned in the instructions. They are designed to hide the tensioning bolts. They "snap" into a small groove in the back of the frame. The corners didn't line up at all. Luckily the mounting plates also screw into the corners and do a fine job of holding the corners down.
> 
> 
> So then I called a friend to help me hang it on the wall and I was done. The end.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice being able to watch my projector with lights on. it is a vast improvement from the wall. The screen is clearly retro-reflective. If I stand up on my couch the image is brighter. Not so much so that I think I need to raise my seating, though. The fall off from the seated position to literally anywhere in the downstairs in non-existant. It basically looks the same everywhere. Including standing at the wall the screen is on. I realize this wouldn't be true for projectors that are sitting on a table or that are closer to eye height.
> 
> 
> Anyway, great "bang for the buck" and all that. There are some instances while you are putting this thing together where you will be thinking "Oh yeah this is a budget screen". But if you take your time and pay close attention to everything I did wrong, you'll like the finished product very much.



6KoW,


Thx so much!! Your detailed info helped me greatly. Eastporters definitely need to work on their instructions. Personnally, all they have to do is update them and post them on the website. I'm sure folks wouldn't mind printing out an accurate set of instructions.


Two questions for you:


- how did you overcome the broken corner braces? I broke one clean in half and I'm wondering if it will affect the screen later

- were your wall mount screws too long to secure the wall plate to the frame.


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j_oak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 6KoW,
> 
> 
> Thx so much!! Your detailed info helped me greatly. Eastporters definitely need to work on their instructions. Personnally, all they have to do is update them and post them on the website. I'm sure folks wouldn't mind printing out an accurate set of instructions.
> 
> 
> Two questions for you:
> 
> 
> - how did you overcome the broken corner braces? I broke one clean in half and I'm wondering if it will affect the screen later
> 
> - were your wall mount screws too long to secure the wall plate to the frame.



to answer your question, my step father and I screwed an L bracket in the corner to hold the two pieces together and it works great


----------



## j_oak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SollyD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to answer your question, my step father and I screwed an L bracket in the corner to hold the two pieces together and it works great




Thanks SollyD...did your technique put a hole in the velvet?


----------



## j_oak

Well, got it fixed w/ a run to Lowes. I had to buy some M6-1.00 x12 (metric) to attach the wall mounts to the frame.


That secured the corners. Now I just have to mount on the wall.


----------



## SollyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j_oak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks SollyD...did your technique put a hole in the velvet?



no we used screws just long enough to go through the metal.


----------



## RawB8figure

here are some screen shot of the EluneVision Vivid HD Gray 1.8 Gain screen (106" Fixed Frame) with a optoma HD72 projector ceiling mount. Pictures takin at eye level of seating position. I am pretty happy with this screen, you will notice minor sparklies on bright white images, but at my seating position 14FT it won't really bother you. As for hot spotting, none. I find the image to be still bright when side viewing (width of room over 20 FT).


----------



## j_oak

RawB8,


Nice looking setup.


----------



## pinkeye

I just got an Elune Vision screen, I ordered a white screen but they sent me a gray one. I have already contacted them and they are sending me the white as that is what I ordered. In the mean time, however, I went ahead and hung the gray screen to see how it performed since I have never viewed on a gray. I researched and research trying to decide which screen to get (white or gray). Anyway, I have a question and it might have been answered already but I am seeing what I call the actaul texture of the screen on bright white scenes. The above poster mentioned about sparklies, and I wonder if that's what I'm seeing. Also, I have no idea what gain the screen is that I received, whether it's the 1.1 gray or the 1.8 gray, is there anyway of me telling one from the other so I know which I have? Is this anomoly that I'm experiencing something inherent with gray screens. I am coming from a BOC DIY screen, I never noticed this before. The white screen they are sending me is supposed to be the 1.2 matte white, if I move to that will it do away with these sparklies? I only ask because I wasn't sure if it was the gray causing the effect or the texture of the screen itself. Thanks!


----------



## buck351

RawB8figure,


In your shot of the screen it doesn't look very grey. Is that photo accurate?


I have a DIY screen now and would like to get a manual screen that would improve the picture. I have tested some samples from Da Lite and Draper. I like how white screens keep the whites white and do good colors. I also like how a light gray screen improves the blacks but it crushes the whites some. So I was thinking if I could find a screen that is a light gray with gain it might help keep the whites from being crushed while increasing the black levels.


The projector is a AE900 and it's mounted high on the wall so it's like a ceiling mount. This is a temporary location until I can make a room in the basement. The walls are a light color and I have light control.


----------



## RawB8figure

its a light grey, but the flash was on in that pic, so that is why it looks so white.


----------



## buck351




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RawB8figure* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its a light grey, but the flash was on in that pic, so that is why it looks so white.



So do you find it increases the blacks and still does a good job with the whites?


----------



## RawB8figure

Yes I find that the black levels have increased and still does a decent job on the whites


----------



## lynx01

RawB8figure could you post the original sized photos of the movie stills somewhere, unfortunately the pictures as I see them are a bit fuzzy. I'm assuming the camera you took them with has much higher resolution. Thanks


----------



## Chadci

Raw, what kind of speakers are those? The tag in the front looks like a JBL tag?


----------



## RawB8figure

lynx01- that is the biggest I could get the pics, The image in person is way better.


Chadci- check out my system specs here;
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71#post9143071


----------



## buck351

RawB8figure, I was wondering if you know how the EluneVision HD Vivid Cinema Pro Grey compares to the Da Lite high contrast matt white in realation to the gray color. Do you know if it is darker, lighter or about the same shade of gray?


----------



## Chadci

Ahh, very cool. I thought they were JBL! I have a full Jbl sound system myself and I am really suprised at how well they preform for the amount I paid for them. I have no problem stating that I like them better than the Klipsch speakers I paid well over double the cost of the jbl. I loved the Klipsch speakers when I had them they were just way too bright.


I have the Ec35 center with 30's as my mains but I have been thinking about throwing those on the sides, my 20's ( which are sides now) in the back and using my 10's elsewhere and picking up a set of 50's to replace the 30's. I would just like to have 3 ways across the front.


----------



## RawB8figure

buck351- never had a screen before this one, first HT


----------



## stephan_bond

new to the forum - Eastporters lists the 106" White 1.4 EluneVision for $80 (pull down) and the 106" Grey 1.8 EluneVision HD ProCinema (pull down) for $160 . At these prices I'm thinking they're close to DIY screen material I was considering (melamine, BOC or Parkland) - I have a light controlled small dedicated HT (12x14) with ceiling mounted an Optoma HD70 - I'm thinking of using the material and mount it on my DIY frame (probably stapled on wood frame) - is this a good idea? has anyone done this yet and what were the results. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Greybeard191




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j_oak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - were your wall mount screws too long to secure the wall plate to the frame.



the wall mount screws are the correct length. The screen ships with some thin plastic pieces... there are four corner pieces, two short, two long. They need to be arranged in the correct order and then tapped into the outer 'thin' slot around the outisde of the back of the frame. The four metal wall brackets go over top of these plastic pieces, and then the screws are the correct length.


I think the plastic pieces are there to provide enough stand-off distance from the wall for the new screen tensioning system this screen uses, as compared to the old screens.


There is absolutely NO mention of this in the instructions, and in fact the Eastporter guy I called to ask about these plastic bits told me to just throw them out!


The instructions are sooo bad you could not follow them and put the screen together correctly by doing so.


GB


----------



## Greybeard191

GB's instructions to put together the new screens:


1) lay screen rails out, upside down

2) insert tensioners into rails as per instructions

3) insert metric nuts into rails... they can be worked around a corner afterwards, FWIW. The instructions I have shows a couple of the nuts in place (in the correct slot) but doesn't actually tell you to insert them.

4) insert corner plastic pieces and assemble frame rails

5) fiddle endlessly with arrangement until you can get the screws through the holes in the frame rails and into the plastic corner "L" pieces... this was the most frustrating part for me. I ended up having to slightly open up a couple of the holes in the aluminum rails to get the screws to be seated. The included washers go with these screws, which is a good thing as you might need to make the holes bigger









6) insert metal rods into screen, carefully. Lie screen face down inside of frame rails, black side up. tension screen... do not over tension, just enough to get rid of waves.

7) collect plastic bits and arrange around upside down screen. Each piece has a thin edge protrusion which can be tapped/rammed into the very thin slot at the outside edge of the frame rails. The two long and short pieces are not quite long enough to actually reach the corner pieces, but the corner pieces have some 'overhang' which will reach the edge pieces provided the edge pieces are reasonably centered in the frame rails. Tap/Ram pieces in place. Be prepared to do much retapping as pieces tend to 'bounce out'.

8) screw four metal corner pieces/wall hangers into place, using the metric screws which match the metric nuts you previously inserted into the rails... three screw per wall hanger. The screws are the correct length if you use the plastic pieces in step 7. Two of these hangers are used to actually hang the frame, the others simply hold the corners together.

9) get some decent wallboard hangers... the included ones are crap.


FWIW, the 'velvet coating' seems to shed somewhat. It makes a bit of a mess, and I was glad that my screen was one of the beaded ones, as it needs a good wipe down afterwards. I don't know how you'd get a beaded screen together with getting black stuff all over it.


Overall, the screen is still a tremendous value. IMHO. Just be prepared to fiddle a bit.


GB


----------



## Country99

Hi guys, new to the forum and frankly I'm a little overwhelmed with info.


Here's my setup...I'm currently in the middle of finishing my basement but I have purchased the Sanyo Z5 and plan to hang it from ceiling (white tile drop ceiling which should be interesting) but wandering kiddies make this a necessity. I've got a long narrow room 20' L x 10' W. The room will have dark grey painted walls when I'm done. Due to the duct work along the ceiling, I'm not 100% sure I can do a fixed frame option so I'm considering a pulldown. I like the idea of the electric but I'm not sure it's worth the extra $$$ but I'm also concerned about the edge waviness and now the ceiling sparkly effect). Also, I'm completely lost on what model to get (grey/white, HD vivid pro or HD cinema grey). Given that the Z5 is 1100 lumen, I was leaning toward the 106" HD Vivid pro cinema Grey motorized one??? However then I read that they are difficult to clean and in a basement (100% light controlled), this may not be a good choice. Anyone have any suggestions for a real newbie to the projection world?


Any opinions are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## JoeFigueiredo

How would the 106" gray vivid 1.8 work with a Sanyo Z5? Or is it better go with a white screen?


----------



## CHIA

I have several posts on this screen with my ceiling mounted projector....read them for my opinion.......


Anyone in the BC Lower Mainland who wants a 106", I'd sell it.


----------



## TheTheaterGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YONEXSP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reviews by CRT owners with this screen would be sweeet!!



Running a 120" with my vidikron... looks great. I also have one in the master bedroom with an Infocus LP530 DLP and its really sharp.


----------



## mike12z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Country99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to the forum and frankly I'm a little overwhelmed with info.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup...I'm currently in the middle of finishing my basement but I have purchased the Sanyo Z5 and plan to hang it from ceiling (white tile drop ceiling which should be interesting) but wandering kiddies make this a necessity. I've got a long narrow room 20' L x 10' W. The room will have dark grey painted walls when I'm done. Due to the duct work along the ceiling, I'm not 100% sure I can do a fixed frame option so I'm considering a pulldown. I like the idea of the electric but I'm not sure it's worth the extra $$$ but I'm also concerned about the edge waviness and now the ceiling sparkly effect). Also, I'm completely lost on what model to get (grey/white, HD vivid pro or HD cinema grey). Given that the Z5 is 1100 lumen, I was leaning toward the 106" HD Vivid pro cinema Grey motorized one??? However then I read that they are difficult to clean and in a basement (100% light controlled), this may not be a good choice. Anyone have any suggestions for a real newbie to the projection world?
> 
> 
> Any opinions are greatly appreciated!!!



I too am interested in any opinions ......

I have a light controlled dedicated room and can't decide what screen would suit it better, the 106 HD Vivid pro Grey motorized or the white. Projector is the panasonic PT-AX100


----------



## Murse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got an Elune Vision screen, I ordered a white screen but they sent me a gray one. I have already contacted them and they are sending me the white as that is what I ordered. In the mean time, however, I went ahead and hung the gray screen to see how it performed since I have never viewed on a gray. I researched and research trying to decide which screen to get (white or gray). Anyway, I have a question and it might have been answered already but I am seeing what I call the actaul texture of the screen on bright white scenes. The above poster mentioned about sparklies, and I wonder if that's what I'm seeing. Also, I have no idea what gain the screen is that I received, whether it's the 1.1 gray or the 1.8 gray, is there anyway of me telling one from the other so I know which I have? Is this anomoly that I'm experiencing something inherent with gray screens. I am coming from a BOC DIY screen, I never noticed this before. The white screen they are sending me is supposed to be the 1.2 matte white, if I move to that will it do away with these sparklies? I only ask because I wasn't sure if it was the gray causing the effect or the texture of the screen itself. Thanks!



I have one of the first version Elunevision gray screens, and I have noticed something similar to what this poster describes. It's the 106" gray, fixed screen and I'm using an HD70, ceiling mounted at 12' (I noticed the same thing with my previous LCD projector, too). On some scenes, you can see the texture of the material that is somewhat reflective. Being the first gen, this one is not beaded, but is just a smooth gray vinyl with a slight texture to it.


I wouldn't refer to it as a "hotspot" because the light reflection will move depending on the angle you view the sceen. It seems to be reflecting some of the light back at you.


----------



## Charles J P

I have a PLV Z4 and was looking at these screens as well. I've researched all about the retro-reflectivity issue. My projector is ceiling mounted but my current DIY screen is also high on the wall. It starts a mere 2-3" from the ceiling. I would probably do the same here. Of course, my head is going to be lower than the center line. How much gain do you lose by being "off axis" so to speak?


----------



## Ishmael198

Just received yesterday from Eastporters, a 106" Elunevision 2.4 gain white.


Shipping was fast (2 days) and the product arrived in perfect condition.


I'm hoping to put it together today and test it out tonight with some 360/HD-DVD action.


For reference, I'm using a PLV-Z3 with about 450 hours on the bulb, and I'm going from a Behr Silverscreen painted dry wall screen.


The Z3 is ceiling mounted, but my ceilings are low (~ 7 ft) and the PJ is very close to the head height of my second, raised row of seating, so I'm hoping to capture most of the gain, at least on the second row. Either way, it's bound to be a nice improvement over the dry wall.


Again, I'll post up comments and maybe take some pics after the install.


I can already confirm that the instruction manual has clearly been greatly improved, it's about a 7 page jobby, and has detailed pictures of what's supposed to go where, and how it's supposed to work. So thumbs up for that change already.


----------



## Ishmael198

Update for those who may be interested.


I had none of the problems others have documented assembling the frame. All the joints lined up perfectly, and I had no problems with the plastic joint inserts.


Again, the instructions were descriptive, with detailed photos of how each part should look once you have it assembled. I had no problems assembling the frame in less than 30 minutes, and I'm nothing more than average as far as being mechanically inclined.


I've closely examined a Da-Lite Cinema Contour frame on other occasions, and I have no hesitations in saying the quality of the Elunevisions frame is bang-on.


The screen tensioning screws were easy to deal with, and it was simple to get the screen taught and wrinkle free.


Once done I had no problems hanging it off my wall.


Set up the Z3 and re-calibrated for the white screen.


Initial impressions were an incredible increase in brightness, with only a slight brightness drop off in my first row (not raise, lower). Second row noticed no drop off between standing up and sitting down. Along with the increased brightness, perceived black levels are MUCH better than they were with the Silverscreen paint.


I chose the white over the grey because I knew the sparklies would drive me nuts. I also wanted the extra gain from the white.


All in all, for less than half of the price of the Da-Lite, this screen is a great value and a tremendous upgrade to my HT.


----------



## Charles J P

Is the 2.4 gain retro-reflective like the GreyWolf clone or not?


----------



## Ishmael198




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the 2.4 gain retro-reflective like the GreyWolf clone or not?



Yes. And your situations sound near the same as mine.


In my top row, wherein your head is probably 

My front row, however, there is noticeable drop off, but the gain realized in the front row is still good.


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

It is good to see that they are turning what was looking like a "budget screen" into a "lower cost alternative".


I still love mine.


----------



## Charles J P

Is the 2.4 gain High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema White angular-reflective or retro-reflective?


----------



## SixKindsOfWonder

Retro


----------



## Charles J P

DANG! Ug... Oh well...


----------



## foxdvd

Has anyone purchased the 1.1 Cinema Grey screen? I am interested in this screen, but not if it has the texture problems of the 1.8 screen. The Cinema Grey seems to be a good match for a bright projector.


----------



## Ishmael198




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DANG! Ug... Oh well...



It's working exceedingly well in my application, as I mentioned above. Ceiling mounted Z3.


Try it, they've got a wicked return policy.


----------



## parkview51

I'm finally ready to order my 92" screen, but I'm not 100% sure which one to get.


I was thinking of getting either the:

92" EluneVision High Definition Cinema White Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9 1.2-gain or the 92" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9 1.1 gain.


I'm leaning towards the white, but just not sure.


My Sanyo Z5 will be ceiling mounted about 10 feet back from the screen. I will be sitting about 14 - 15 feet back from the screen. The room is 100% light controled and will probably be dark for the most part - sometimes lightly dimmed. The height of the ceiling is 7 1/2'. My wall where the screen is going will be black, but my ceiling will probably be a cream color (wife will not go for a dark ceiling)


I have two kids and I'm also wondering if the srenn is washable - just in case of any little fingerprints.


Thanks for the help


Parkview


----------



## Charles J P

Only the lower-gain white is washable. The rest are not.


----------



## tattootearz

Does anyone know if they make the 2.4 Gain Cinema White in 16:9 version for Manual Pulldown?


I see they have the Motorized version but not manual pulldown on either site for 16:9 Matte White 2.4 Gain.


Can anyone confirm that they sell this combination?


----------



## davdev

Trying to follow up with people who have had the pulldown screens for a while. Have any problems with waves, and/or edges folding arisen?



Also, is the drop adjustable, or do you have to pull it all the way to full extension. An almost 20" drop may be too big for me.


----------



## JoeFigueiredo

How does the Elunevision 1.2 gain White screen compare to the Dalite Permwall Da-Mat Matte White screen?


Specifically looking for if it has snap on buttons like the Permwall?


Also, the screen surface and how it compares?


----------



## art-yow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased the 1.1 Cinema Grey screen? I am interested in this screen, but not if it has the texture problems of the 1.8 screen. The Cinema Grey seems to be a good match for a bright projector.



I purchased the 1.8 gain grey electric screen. I have my Optoma 6800 ceiling mounted. I find even with the ceiling mount the picture brightness is good when ambient light is off. The blacks are definitely better than a white screen. The problem is that when seated the sparklies are somewhat distracting on bright scenes. They are much less noticeable when you stand up and see the greater gain.


The 1.1 grey screen does not have glass beads so you would not get the sparklies. I have seen some questions on texture issues. I am also looking for some feedback from someone who has one.


Thanks


Art


----------



## pinkeye

I have the 1.1 gray screen. I think it looks good however, on bright/white scenes you will see the texture of the screen. It's a bit distracting during hockey games and even basketball games. You don't really notice it too much during movie playback. However, it's still worth noting and keeping in mind when deciding to purchase. I have the white screen that I can put up if it starts to bug me too much however, at this point I'm happy enough with the gray screen. The contrast and black levels are definitely improved and worth the occasional texture anomaly.


----------



## JoeFigueiredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *art-yow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the 1.8 gain grey electric screen. I have my Optoma 6800 ceiling mounted. I find even with the ceiling mount the picture brightness is good when ambient light is off. The blacks are definitely better than a white screen. The problem is that when seated the sparklies are somewhat distracting on bright scenes. They are much less noticeable when you stand up and see the greater gain.
> 
> 
> The 1.1 grey screen does not have glass beads so you would not get the sparklies. I have seen some questions on texture issues. I am also looking for some feedback from someone who has one.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Art



Are you sure the texture anomality doesn't also exist on the white screen and thus be a problem with elunevision screens altogether?


----------



## JoeFigueiredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *art-yow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the 1.8 gain grey electric screen. I have my Optoma 6800 ceiling mounted. I find even with the ceiling mount the picture brightness is good when ambient light is off. The blacks are definitely better than a white screen. The problem is that when seated the sparklies are somewhat distracting on bright scenes. They are much less noticeable when you stand up and see the greater gain.
> 
> 
> The 1.1 grey screen does not have glass beads so you would not get the sparklies. I have seen some questions on texture issues. I am also looking for some feedback from someone who has one.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Art



Is the 1.1 grey screen a darker gray than say a Dalite High Contrast Cinema Vision screen? I wouldn't want it any darker than that screen, as I tested a Carada grey screen and it was way too dark (darker than the HCCV).


Essentially, is it a very dark grey screen or just slightly grey as compared to a white screen?


----------



## pinkeye




> Quote:
> Are you sure the texture anomality doesn't also exist on the white screen and thus be a problem with elunevision screens altogether?



I can't answer that as I haven't tried the white screen.



> Quote:
> Is the 1.1 grey screen a darker gray than say a Dalite High Contrast Cinema Vision screen? I wouldn't want it any darker than that screen, as I tested a Carada grey screen and it was way too dark (darker than the HCCV).



As far as how deep the grey is, I haven't seen the other screens you mentioned so I really can't compare. To me, I have no problem seeing that the screen is grey as opposed to white however, I wouldn't say it's dark grey. I would say a shade above a very light grey. I am using an IN72 projector and all I can tell you is the image is still plenty bright and the whites are plenty white. I would imaging if it were too grey brightness would really be cut down and whites would begin to look dirty. Watching film based material on this screen is really a treat to my eyes. Contrast really looks great and black levels on this setup beats the hell out of my Hitachi LCD flat panel I have in my bedroom. The last screen I had before this was a DIY black-out cloth screen I put together myself and I can't imagine that I'd ever go back to that after seeing the contrast and the black levels I'm getting now. I hope some of this info helps.


----------



## surfmali

HEllo,

I have read most of the posts in this thread and i am confused as ever.


Q1) For budget conscious sub $1000 screens how would you rank different screens (elite, draper, mustang, elunevision). I have read elite home series is good and on vmax you can see the cloth texture on some scenes (again this is info off of other posts, i havent seen elite screen). But, elite home series motorized 106/8" diagonal you can get for $575.


At the moment i am confused between elite home series vs elunevision white motorized screen!

Did anyone got to compare the two?


I have a window, which i had nailed with a king size bedsheet, and on top of that nailed in a blackout cloth. Costed $50 or less. But, after 6 months of no light coming in from the only window in the apartment drove wife crazy. Have to get a motorized screen.


Q2) On eastporters web page on top right they have a link to see their ebay ratings. Click on that and it takes you to ebay page where they have 120" 16:9 motorized screens for $29.65, but shipping is $180. The gain listed on those is 1.5. Are these different screens and even if they are different how different are they compared to their 2.4 gain white motorized screens for $499? Did anyone get to compare the two?


Q3) I saw few posts saying there was reflection from beads on gray screen. Did anyone notice that on the white screen?


I have a panasonic pt-ae700 projector and my wall is 15 feet away. I am shooting for 120" motorized screen preferably white with 2.4 gain. Any suggestions which screen to buy.


Thanks in advance for any pointers.


----------



## Ishmael198




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't answer that as I haven't tried the white screen.



Slight texture visible on white scenes.


Not distracting to me. YMMV.


----------



## davida1234

I repeat surfmali's question. Why would anybody order from eastporter for 500$ if their ebay auction is for 30-40$ with 180$ shipping.


Thanks,

David


----------



## Eastporters

We are selling on ebay to get rid of the old series of our screens, they are not as good quality as the new version EluneVision screens. They do not have trigger and their overall quality, contruction and material is no where near the quality of our new screens. All sales are final on ebay, there are no warranties and no returns. Some of the complaints about the quality of the old screens can be read on the older forum posts.


For anyone wanting to buy, do not confuse the screens on ebay with the screens on eastporters. They are two totally different screens, one is being sold as is, while the other has a warranty and a 30 day money back (including shipping back) guarantee for good reason.


----------



## umdivx

For those that have the Elune Vision Screens, I am wondering if anyone here has the HD Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey Fixed Frame Screen - 1.8 Gain screen? If so can anyone tell me if this screen has the same glass bead reflective material like the optoma gray wolf does?


I am trying to find a higher gain, gray screen, that doesn't have the glass beads and isn't retro reflective.


thanks,

- Josh


----------



## MenoMosso

I ordered the 120" 1.8 gain gray manual pull down screen. I'll post my impressions when it arrives. I'm hoping not to find any major waves on the screen, but am encouraged by the good return policy if I do.


I'll be projecting a Sanyo Z5 from about 22 feet back, seating distance about 18-20 feet from screen. Viewing cone shouldn't be an issue, and I'm hoping that from that distance I won't see much of the texture/sparklies that people have associated with this screen.


----------



## Chadci

Well, I ended up deciding against a screen from Eastporters. I ended up getting a 119" pull down ( black case) Da- Lite High Power screen. I should have it later this week. My only regret is not being able to get a fixed frame screen, but I think in the long run I will be happier. I got a screen sample last week of the HP and it is wonderful. Once I get my HT room painted ( black and gray) is will be pretty kick a$$.


----------



## MenoMosso

I received my screen today. Or perhaps I should say what's left of a screen. The packaging is incredibly inadequate, and the box was ripped and shredded beyond belief. It had been wrapped in tape, but this did not help. The screen casing is badly bent and scraped up. This is extremely disappointing considering I was charged $59 shipping. A phone call to Eastporters got me a voicemail, so I am waiting to hear back. The box is so badly damaged, I'm not even sure if it could be returned in the same box. I took some pics, and will post when I have time to put them on my computer.

*Update:*

They'll be sending a new screen. It also turns out I was sent the wrong size screen, I ordered 120", this one appears to be one size smaller. Frustrating, but hopefully the next screen that arrives will be the correct size and undamaged.


----------



## lummy

how much did the Dalite set you back?


Also, from what I've been told, the new elnuevision screens are the same as the grey wolf


----------



## bradsjm

I received a 106" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Motorized Screen from Eastporters. It arrived fairly quickly although barely in decent shape but I tested it and it does work.


However, there is no manual with this thing and I have a couple of questions. I emailed their support but no response yet (I'm disappointed you can't call for support, the phone number tells you to email them)


First, the specs say "automatic drop limit controls to adjust when screen stops" but I see no way to set this. How do I stop it from just dropping all the way until it runs out of material?


Second, when I retract the screen it stops about 3" from fully retracting. Anyone know how it senses when it is retracted and how I can fix this?


Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## art-yow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradsjm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received a 106" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Motorized Screen from Eastporters. It arrived fairly quickly although barely in decent shape but I tested it and it does work.
> 
> 
> However, there is no manual with this thing and I have a couple of questions. I emailed their support but no response yet (I'm disappointed you can't call for support, the phone number tells you to email them)
> 
> 
> First, the specs say "automatic drop limit controls to adjust when screen stops" but I see no way to set this. How do I stop it from just dropping all the way until it runs out of material?
> 
> 
> Second, when I retract the screen it stops about 3" from fully retracting. Anyone know how it senses when it is retracted and how I can fix this?
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!



You can find an equivalent manual at the following link:

http://www.optoma.ca/PDFs/usermanual...xxxEManual.pdf 


Unfortunately it has some errors and ommisions. The correct steps are as follows:



- The diagram shows the middle screw Fasten Screw (F) in the wrong position. It should be below the other screws not above it.

- The screw on the left (LS) is used to adjust the upper limit. This is the screw on the left when facing the screen, do not go by the orientation in the diagram.

- The screw on the right (RS) is used to adjust the lower limit.

- Both LS and RS screws have graduations around the entire screw. This is misleading as the screws will only move between the 10:00 and 2:00 positions.

- The adjustment of the screws is very sensitive. Moving them a couple of milimeters can impact the screen travel.


Adjusting the drop is relatively easy once you know the correct steps.

1. lower the screen to the desired position

2. loosen the the screws (F, FR and RS)

3. turn the RS screw counter clockwise very slowly until you hear a faint click. You only need to turn it a short distance

4. tighten screw F (this step is missing from the manual)

5. check the adjustment by raising and lowering the screen.


- if the drop needs to be re-adjusted loosen screw F and repeat steps 1 -5.

- screw F needs to be tightened each time you test the adjustment otherwise you will loose the setting.

- once complete tighten all screws




Good luck


----------



## bradsjm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *art-yow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Adjusting the drop is relatively easy once you know the correct steps.
> 
> 1. lower the screen to the desired position
> 
> 2. loosen the the screws (F, FR and RS)
> 
> 3. turn the RS screw counter clockwise very slowly until you hear a faint click. You only need to turn it a short distance
> 
> 4. tighten screw F (this step is missing from the manual)
> 
> 5. check the adjustment by raising and lowering the screen.
> 
> 
> - if the drop needs to be re-adjusted loosen screw F and repeat steps 1 -5.
> 
> - screw F needs to be tightened each time you test the adjustment otherwise you will loose the setting.
> 
> - once complete tighten all screws
> 
> 
> Good luck



THANK YOU







That is exactly what I was looking for and perfect timing too! I knew there should be a way to adjust it but wasn't about to go poking around myself without guidance!


Again, thanks!


----------



## JoeFigueiredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradsjm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received a 106" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Motorized Screen from Eastporters. It arrived fairly quickly although barely in decent shape but I tested it and it does work.
> 
> 
> However, there is no manual with this thing and I have a couple of questions. I emailed their support but no response yet (I'm disappointed you can't call for support, the phone number tells you to email them)
> 
> 
> First, the specs say "automatic drop limit controls to adjust when screen stops" but I see no way to set this. How do I stop it from just dropping all the way until it runs out of material?
> 
> 
> Second, when I retract the screen it stops about 3" from fully retracting. Anyone know how it senses when it is retracted and how I can fix this?
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!



You guys are getting scraps. This company has been driven out of business. Sued and closed. You are getting its remaining inventory. Just look and see how many types of projectors they have now.


----------



## Eastporters

We have stopped selling projectors, but we are not going out of business. We did not get sued, the projector manufacturers requested that we stop selling their projectors, and we complied. Furthermore, nobody is getting scraps. All our screens are backed by the 30 day all defect guarantee, if there is a problem, you can return it and you will get all of your money back.


Eastporters.com will continue on as a retailor of EluneVision screens, and will not be going away anytime soon.


----------



## JoeFigueiredo

what about lamps. Will you still carry epson lamps?


----------



## Eastporters

We will continue to carry Panasonic, Sanyo and Sharp lamps; we have a few more Epson lamps left and once they are gone we will not be getting any more. You can manually email us if you are interested in purchasing the last few.


Thanks.


----------



## avatarthe

Why has Eastporters stopped selling moterized screens to the US?

Is there anyway arround this Enbargo?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eastporters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We will continue to carry Panasonic, Sanyo and Sharp lamps; we have a few more Epson lamps left and once they are gone we will not be getting any more. You can manually email us if you are interested in purchasing the last few.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## art-yow

I was concerned about the negative posting earlier this week. After following up with Eastporters, I can attest that my experience with them continues to be very positive.


I had ordered a screen that did not fit my needs and was looking to return it. Eastporters promptly returned my full purchase price without issue. I consider them a company of high integrity and would not hesitate to purchase from Eastporters in the future.



Arthur Skuja

Ottawa


----------



## Doug69

Is this thread dead, it was an informative read but there have been no additions for many months.


----------



## tiddler

I have an Optoma HD72 ceiling mounted. The room is painted white with dark furnishings. I have a blind and vertical drapes over the window and therefore can darken the room fairly well during the day. We often want some low ambient light when playing video games but usually turn off all the lights for movie watching.


I am trying to decide between the 120" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Motorized Screen - 16:9 and the 120" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro Cinema Grey Motorized Screen - 16:9 screens. I assume they are the same except for the screen material.


My concern would be any visible texture or grainyness in either of these materials. I understand the Vivid Pro Cinema is embedded with glass beads and is therefore retro-reflective. My main concern would be sparkly beads visible in the image.


So I am looking for feedback from people with projectors that have similar brightness, are ceiling mounted, and the screen is either the Cinema Gray or the Vivid Pro Cinema Gray material.


----------



## tiddler

Actually I would just be happy to know if anyone has observed sparklies or a grainy image in the EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro Cinema Grey?


----------



## art-yow




tiddler said:


> I am trying to decide between the 120" EluneVision High Definition Cinema Grey Motorized Screen - 16:9 and the 120" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro Cinema Grey Motorized Screen - 16:9 screens. I assume they are the same except for the screen material.
> 
> 
> My concern would be any visible texture or grainyness in either of these materials. I understand the Vivid Pro Cinema is embedded with glass beads and is therefore retro-reflective. My main concern would be sparkly beads visible in the image.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The Elunevision Vivid Pro and Grey Wolf screens are the same screens, both with glass beads to improve brightness. Much better price on the Elunevision. Chances are you will get the occasional sparly bead, it would be on a hit or miss basis. I found that sitting in front the image quality was very good, off to the side it become noticably darker especially with ambient light.
> 
> 
> The Cinema Grey does not have the glass beads so that is not an issue. You can check the texture by showing material with a solid color on the screen.
> 
> 
> Art


----------



## tiddler

I ordered an EluneVision 106" HD Cinema Gray motorized screen today. I compared the specs to the Da-Lite High Contrast Matte White. They are both 1.1 Gain with similar viewing cones. I will report on my impressions as soon as we get a chance to try it out.


----------



## seven lust

Please do, I am thinking about getting a screen from them. It seems to be a qulity screen from this thread. would like to see pics of when it comes in.


----------



## tiddler

Given the length of this thread on "EluneVision" screens and the fact that the screens have changed significantly since this thread started, I was thinking I should start a new thread for the "EluneVision HD Cinema Screens". This would cover the fixed frame Elara HD Cinema White/Grey Screens and the motorized Luna HD Cinema Grey screens offered on the website. These are the EluneVision screens that do not have glass beads embedded in them. They consist of a white or grey base layer with a reflective coating over it.


Those interested in the glass bead screens could start a thread called "EluneVision HD Vivid Pro-Cinema Screens". I think this would make the EluneVision threads less confusing. What do you folks think?


----------



## seven lust

sound good to me.


----------



## tiddler

I ordered the EluneVision 106" HD Cinema Gray motorized screen on Wednesday afternoon.


My wife just called to tell me they delivered it this morning. That's pretty quick service.Eh!


Mind you they are in Toronto and I am in Ottawa so it should be quick.


----------



## tiddler

Well I have run into a little snag. The screen has an IR remote. The sensor is mounted on the case. I am going to mount the screen inside a valance which will cover the sensor. I would have thought they would put the sensor or a second sensor on the switch box which of course would be out in the open.


Now I have to decide if the remote matters to me or do I drill a hole in my valance. The screen has a 12v trigger but that means I would have to turn the projector off just to raise the screen to get at my equipment. That will not be ver good either. If the switch still works with the 12v trigger setup that would be ok but I doubt it.


The documentation is a couple of photo copied sheets.


----------



## art-yow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiddler* /forum/post/11890354
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide if the remote matters to me or do I drill a hole in my valance. The screen has a 12v trigger but that means I would have to turn the projector off just to raise the screen to get at my equipment. That will not be ver good either. If the switch still works with the 12v trigger setup that would be ok but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> The documentation is a couple of photo copied sheets.



You can get the full manual at a link under the Optoma site. See my earlier posting.


Both the switch and the 12v trigger can be used i.e. manually lower the screen while the projector is off.


Try mounting the screen in the valance, the IR sensor is pretty good. I have my screen recessed in the ceiling with a gap of a couple of inches, the IR sensor still works.


The other option is an IR extender mounted under the valance.


Good Luck


----------



## tiddler

The price was $385 plus $50 shipping. With taxes included it came to just under $500. It arrived 48 hrs after I ordered it.


The packaging was adequate and in reasonably good shape. The was one tare in the box flap near where tape was wrapped around it. Probably someone had slipped their fingers under the flap to lift it and it tore.

  


Inside the box there was another box made of softer but thicker corrugated cardboard. The screen was inside a plastic bag as was all the cables and remote.


The case was a an attractive white with white wiring. My wife commented that it looked much nicer than the original black EluneVision screen casings with black wires. She pointed out that it could have been mounted to the ceiling and the conduit I used to run the wires up to my fancy screen valance could have just extended over to the end of the screen. Here is my screen valance to hide the older ugly black screen.

 


You can see the stick on conduit running up the wall beside the back door.


The screen surface was a much darker gray than my painted screen. It was however quite good at producing whites and deep blacks.

 

    


The gain of this screen is achieved through the use of sheen and texture. Here are some close up shots of the surface with white light projected on it.

  


There were some problems with this screen and therefore I returned it. Returning it was easy. I sent an email message indicating I was not satisfied with the screen and wanted to return it. EastPorters replied within a day with the shipping address and a Purolator account number to use to return it. No questions asked. I simply took it to the local Purolator depot and used the account number to return it. I was told that as soon as they received the screen EastPorters would credit my credit card account. I sent it back Wednesday and I will check to see if my account has been credited on Monday. When the refund goes through I will be able to complete this review.


----------



## CaCa

Tiddler, care to share what was wrong with the screen?


I'm just about to buy a 106" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9 (1.8 gain) to be used with a Optoma HD80.


I find this screen to fit perfectly in my budget. I just want to make sure the quality is good.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Castro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaCa* /forum/post/11968401
> 
> 
> Tiddler, care to share what was wrong with the screen?
> 
> 
> I'm just about to buy a 106" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9 (1.8 gain) to be used with a Optoma HD80.
> 
> 
> I find this screen to fit perfectly in my budget. I just want to make sure the quality is good.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



CaCa,

I will be very interested in seeing how the 1.8 gain reacts with your H 80 as I am waiting until Christmas to get the H 80. Who did you end up getting it from ?

I received a basic white ( on sale ) and also a gray 1.1 gain pulldown screen from Eastporters to see how they will get along with the H 80. I have an ambient light problem also, so hopefully we shall gain a bit of insight from these two.

A previous thread mentioned sparklies with the 1.8 so it scared me away. Some talk HiPower and some talk the Da lite HCCV which is rough if it is not the best choice for your application but you have to live with it.

Living in Canada does not help from a supply angle for sure.


----------



## zr600

I just purchased a 135" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro-Cinema White Fixed Frame Screen. I have not got around to putting it up, but what I can tell it looks very nice and was packaged well. Now to find time to get that thing together and put it up.............Brian


----------



## chasrb

First post here. I have a Panny AE2000U just received! and I have replaced a Proxima LX2. I have been projecting onto a 5'7''x10' about 137" diag matte painted wall. My throw is 17'7" and the lens is about 7" (ceiling mounted)below the top of the projection area. The room itself is 13x18 total light controlled. Viewing distance is set at 14'


I am considering the 16:9 120" white with 2.4 gain or the 106' I do lots of movies and the kids do tons of xbox. A full 137" diag image is way to overwhelming at 14' any recomendations for size?


Will the 2.4 blow us out of the water with brightness or will it just really pop the image? The panny is LCD w/16000:1 contrast so blacks are not an issue.


I have looked at Vutec and just about fell out with the cost and the shipping. Carada is a second choice but it'll be close to 300.00 more for the same size.


I have literally read every post in here this am and I am ready to make the jump. This sounds like a great product, but it would be nice to hear from those who have had these for a while and how they are holding up.


Thanks


----------



## tiddler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasrb* /forum/post/12904355
> 
> 
> First post here. I have a Panny AE2000U just received! and I have replaced a Proxima LX2. I have been projecting onto a 5'7''x10' about 137" diag matte painted wall. My throw is 17'7" and the lens is about 7" (ceiling mounted)below the top of the projection area. The room itself is 13x18 total light controlled. Viewing distance is set at 14'
> 
> 
> I am considering the 16:9 120" white with 2.4 gain or the 106' I do lots of movies and the kids do tons of xbox. A full 137" diag image is way to overwhelming at 14' any recomendations for size?
> 
> 
> Will the 2.4 blow us out of the water with brightness or will it just really pop the image? The panny is LCD w/16000:1 contrast so blacks are not an issue.
> 
> 
> I have looked at Vutec and just about fell out with the cost and the shipping. Carada is a second choice but it'll be close to 300.00 more for the same size.
> 
> 
> I have literally read every post in here this am and I am ready to make the jump. This sounds like a great product, but it would be nice to hear from those who have had these for a while and how they are holding up.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you have any ambient light when the kids are playing games?


What color are the walls and ceiling?


Why not paint the with a DIY Screen paint? At least give it a try before dropping hundreds on a screen.


----------



## chasrb

I have dim-able cans in the ceiling. The walls are a deep moss green and the ceiling is 2x4 white drop. I have considered painting them black, just have not gotten around to it. As for the paint I looked at the Aussie Pearl, but did nothing yet.


I used ceiling white paint for the existing display area, it is marginal probabl close to a negative gain on it. If the paint could give a 1.2 to 1.4 gain and come close to a screen res, I am all over that.


----------



## seven lust

hello chasrb, I have the ae2000 ceilling mounted at about 12" from the ceiling bringing it about 6" below top of screen. The screen is 135" 2.4 gain white screen from them(eastporters, elunevision) and I love it. I have a dedicated theater but the walls are dark grey and a black ceiling. I sit about the same distance to the screen. I had some freinds and family over this weekend for the games and they all were blown away, saying it looked like a huge flat panel. I don't think you would be disapointed in the screen, but if I were you and everything is ok with the wife, I would paint the ceiling black. good luck on your choice.


----------



## chasrb

seven lust thanks for the reply, the ceiling is a next step to paint. I thought about the iSky fiber optics but way to expensive. Did you spray or roll your ceiling? What are the dimentions of your HT?


I am seriously thinking of moving the AE2000u in front of the seating area about 10-12 ft from the screen and shoot a 120" from there. the seating will still be at 14'.



I set marks for the different aspects tonight 2:35 1:85 and 16:9, it seems that most of the SD I have are 2:35 or 2:39. I did it using my LX2, but it has a 4:3 and 16:9 setting on it so it I left it on 1:78 (16:9) the 1:85 shrank up like a swimmer in the English Channel in winter. I put it back to 4:3 and it shot a nice letter box.


How will the Panny do, I have not set it up yet.


thanks


----------



## Topher

I've got the 120" 2.4 gain screen & like it. I had painted a 120" screen with Behr Quietude, a light grey, & top-coated with flat poly. The Elunevision is much brighter.

My pj, a Hitachi PJ-TX100, is mounted about 6-8" above the top of the screen. Beacuse of this, the picture is brighter when standing. A lower gain screen may have been a better choice for me.

I had a hard time getting it flat. I tried not tightening it too much, but that left waves. After tightening it enough to remove the waves, the corners don't lay perfectly flat. It's not a big deal, though.

If you get one & are going to assemble it on carpet, make sure to put down a couple sheets. I didn't & the flocking on the frame left blacks streaks in my carpet.


----------



## seven lust

hey topher when I pulled tension on mine I tightened the screws just a little working my way around the screen a little at a time just enough to get it to lay flat,but still a little waves. then I criss crossed to get the waves out. no waves now and I love it. Thats wierd you have a little drop off when sitting down but I guess it is because your projector is a little higher. I get no drop off, no matter what angel I am at in the room sitting or standing. These are some pics of the screen. still a work in progress. Love the screen.


----------



## mystery

Screen looks great even with the projector off!







I really like that football shot. Very bright and punchy. Reminds me of my Da-Lite High Power screen.


What screen would you guys recommend for a room with all the walls, ceiling, trim and doors painted black and two windows with dark Honeycomb Cellular Blackout Shades set in channels/tracks (to block out the perimeter light)? Carpet will be a medium beige.


I've always owned DLP projectors mounted about 6'3" above the floor on the wall. With the High Power screens (2.8 gain) the images really pop, even with the projector up that high. So, I'm wondering what the 2.4 gain screen might look like with the projector on a back shelf about 60" high. I've never had a dark room like this before but this is the way it's going to be when I move to the new place in April. Presently we have mid-toned green walls and slightly lighter ceiling and the back wall is black.


So will the new black room be okay with the 2.4 gain screen? I am concerned that since I'll be making use of most of the screen's gain due to the shelf mounting, the images may be too bright in that dark a room. Should I go with the screen but have some backlighting on or some sconces turned on and dimmed low in the room?


Any ideas would be appreciated. Also, my wife thinks that drop screens are better than fixed due to aesthetic considerations. I say, if you've got a wall and you aren't using a TV there, then use it for a fixed frame screen. She'd like to have pictures for instance on the wall when the projector isn't in use. This is not an unreasonable request but I'd finally like to have a screen that I won't see wrinkles on. But then again, I worry about a fixed frame screen being damaged by housecleaners or anybody who might accidentally rub up against it.


What to do?










Wayne


----------



## seven lust

I think that the 2.4 gain will be fine with the black walls and shelf mounted. I have the 2.4 with black walls and I love picture on this screen. It is not dim at all even at 135". The drop down is nice for the cool factor that it drops down , but really after you see how nice a fixed frame screen looks in person even without a picture on it, I think she would say different. My wife did. As for the house cleaners just tell them do not touch the screen or it will leave a finger print from the oils on your skin that you cannot clean off. Thats what I have told all the kids that come over and it has worked so far...to my surprise. Anyhow I say get the screen and try it out, thats really what you have to do, they have a return policy if it does not work for you. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## mystery

Thanks a lot for that opinion. It's appreciated, especially from someone who already has a similar room and the same screen.


I know that the gain between this screen at 2.4 and Da-Lite's High Power at

2.8 is basically negligible. Once you get up that high I doubt that .4 gain is going to make much difference.










I suspect that your viewing angle is better than the High Power's 25 degrees. I'm also wondering about hot spotting and sparkles. Sometimes I see the odd twinkle or sparkle on the screen that doesn't stay. I'm hoping that light illumination is even also.


Wayne


----------



## seven lust

so far so good with mine. I too was very worried about the sparkles, hot spoting, light droping off at the sides or from corner viewing, But I have found that it is pretty uniform. I am not certain how to measure the viewing cone but on their web page it says 100 degrees. I was pretty skeptical of this when I made my purchase, but what ever the veiwing cone is I like it for this set up. MY room is only about 15 1/2 ft wide and if I sit all the way to wall on either side I get the same brightness. I it could be that the screen is pretty maxed out for this room size. I get zero hotspotting and I have yet to see a sparkle. Although, with light shinning on the screen with out a picture you see thousands of them, like it was dusted with glitter . I try not to look for them because once I see it every movie I watch from there on out I will be looking for them insted of just enjoying the movie like I do now.


----------



## mystery

Very good!







This is sounding more and more the way to go all the time. I mean, at the price they're quoting it's a steal.










One more question seven lust, (famous last words-one more question LOL), do you find that the closer to the lens you put your head, the brighter the image on screen appears? This is true retro-reflectivity and is exactly the way that the Da-Lite High Power screens work.


If this is the case with your screen, then my decision to shelf mount just behind the viewing couch at about 60" up from the floor should make me want to get out the sunglasses!










Wayne


----------



## Topher

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with mine, too. It allows me to turn the lights up & still get a pretty good picture. The colours pop a bit more now too.

Before I bought it, I emailed them & asked if I could return it if it didn't improve the picture very much. They said that they can't take returns just because the improvement's not what you had hoped for.


----------



## mystery

I had to return my first wife because the improvement wasn't what I was hoping for.










Wayne


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystery* /forum/post/12960736
> 
> 
> I had to return my first wife because the improvement wasn't what I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne



Ya gotta watch out for the restocking fee.


----------



## mystery




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher* /forum/post/12973418
> 
> 
> Ya gotta watch out for the restocking fee.



Ain't that the truth!


Wayne


----------



## Macros

Hi,


Does anyone have an opinion on which screen is better between the Dalite hi power and the 2.4 gain Elunevision? I have a sharp z12000 and require a pull down or electric screen. My main concerns are screen texture and waves. I can get the electric Elunevision for close to the same price as a Model C hi power. They are both retro reflective which is what I need for my shelf mount. I might assume the Dalite will be better made and less likely to form waves because of the larger roller.


----------



## mystery

That would be great! Also, if you can, please add a screen shot or two.










Wayne


----------



## threed123

I take it these high gain screens are retroreflective (back to the source) like the Dailite Highpower, thus making them better used for table-top projection--am I right? That said, if mounted on the ceiling, you would get about 1.4 gain at a sitting angle (about midway from ceiling to floor). So keep that in mind.


----------



## Scrimpin

Hi. I presently have a Sony HS-20 and DIY Behr Silverscreen setup. I am looking to upgrade to the Epson 1080UB (or maybe the Panasonic AE2000) and figure I should also upgrade the screen to take full advantage. My room is a follows:


12' x 20'

Light controlled. Zero ambient.

Walls - half black, half bark blue

Ceiling - Taupe


My existing 1.78 96" diagonal screen is between 2 pillars (which contain my speakers and components) so I have approx. 8 ft width to work with. Unfortunately, the columns (pillars) are medium oak and reflect light badly so I am thinking I will cover them with light absorbing material (just not sure what or how yet - suggestions???). Presently my ceiling mount is 13.5 ft from screen but I could easily go anywhere from 12-18 ft ceiling mounted or 18-19' shelf mounted if necessary.


I would appreciate any recommendations on elunevision screen/mount combo for these new projectors. I am also seriously considering Carada because of the flexibility they offer in screen sizes. (I will not down-size to 92").


----------



## Charles J P

I just ordered the 1.8 gain gray screen yesterday for use with a ceiling mount PLV-Z4. I understand that this screen is retro-reflective but through a lot of anecdotal evidence, I see people using this screen or the Optoma Graywolf (also 1.8 gain and retro-reflective) with ceiling mount PJs with very good results.


Any way, what is the average delivery time? My order probably won't get processed until today but I'm curious what the odds are that I'd have the screen by this weekend.


----------



## Murilo

I just purchased this screen, it arrived although the installer has not came yet.


Its a 92 inch electric high gain screen 2.4. Coming from a carada brilliant white and am very happy. I needed to move to electric due to the plasma/projector combination.


Much more light, coming from a plasma and pioneer kuro, I wanted more brightness and punch and this helped for sure.


Off axis viewing is not bad at all, I was expecting it to look alot dimmer, moving to the side does dim the image a bit, but until your quite a way off you dont notice it dimming. I probably wont having seating far enough acess to make a big drop.


Very happy with the screen. Had no problems so far.


----------



## mystery

Yes, a high gain screen like this coupled with a BenQ W5000 is a winning combination.










I have a 2.8 gain Da-Lite High Power manual 106" screen and you really need to go beyond matte white these days in my opinion.


Wayne


----------



## h00ch

I have a PLV-Z3 projector in a very dark (windows all blocked) basement with dark olive green walls, white ceiling and gray carpet. I think I'd like to go with the EluneVision 1.8 gain gray fixed frame screen, but I'd like some input from you guys to see if this would be a good screen/projector combination. TIA


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P* /forum/post/13467292
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 1.8 gain gray screen yesterday for use with a ceiling mount PLV-Z4. I understand that this screen is retro-reflective but through a lot of anecdotal evidence, I see people using this screen or the Optoma Graywolf (also 1.8 gain and retro-reflective) with ceiling mount PJs with very good results.
> 
> ............



Can any owner here on the forum confirm for certain if the Vivid Gray and Vivid White screens are actually retro-reflective or are they actually angular-reflective?


----------



## Charles J P

It was confirmed to me by other owners and I can confirm it as well. The brightness does kick up a degree (though not insanely) when I stand up (and thus am closer to the light source since my PC is ceiling mounted. If they were angular reflective, this would not be the case.


----------



## mjg100

Well I just joined the EluneVision club. I ordered a 106" fixed frame with the 1.2 gain white screen. I am pairing this with a Planar PD7130 in a small (11'-5" x 13'-4") dedicated room. Floor, ceiling and walls are going to be flat black, but my sound treatment panels are a medium gray. Panels will be used all around the room. Walls are currently a very light gray and the image had plenty of pop on just the wall. The projector is new though. I almost went with a Dalite High Power, but I decided that the HP might be too much for this small room and I wanted a fixed frame, but not the price of a HP fixed frame. I use a 106" High Power in my other room (lots of ambient light) paired with a Marantz VP12S4. I hope I like this screen as much as I like my HP.










Added:

I decided to go with black fabric for the sound panels and bass traps on the front wall. Looks much nicer.


----------



## electrobot9727

There are some pretty cool screens on here. I wish I had a better one and not the self made thing I'm using now. *Sigh*


----------



## desi6769

Hey all, I wanted to know if anybody has purchased the basic 120" motorized 1.0gain White screen from Eastporters???

eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?target=product&product_id=7&category_id=4 


I am considering this screen because I have a fully controlled light environment and have just ordered the epson powerlite 720.


I want to know if this screen will be capable of High Definition and also if the gain is appropriate for my type of room / projector.


Your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciate soo pleaseeee help!!!


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desi6769* /forum/post/15263785
> 
> 
> Hey all, I wanted to know if anybody has purchased the basic 120" motorized 1.0gain White screen from Eastporters???
> 
> eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?target=product&product_id=7&category_id=4
> 
> 
> I am considering this screen because I have a fully controlled light environment and have just ordered the epson powerlite 720.
> 
> 
> I want to know if this screen will be capable of High Definition and also if the gain is appropriate for my type of room / projector.
> 
> 
> Your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciate soo pleaseeee help!!!



The Epson HC720 puts out 392 lumens in calibrated theater black 1 mode (economy). With a 120" screen and theater black 1 mode you are looking at 9 foot lamberts. Not bright enough for me even in a dedicated room and certainly not bright enough once the lamp has some wear on it. For that projector and screen size I would get a screen with at least 1.5 gain or more so that I could at least start off using the projector in economy mode.


The HC720 is pretty quiet in economy mode, but noisy in regular mode. You might want to look at the AX200U it puts out about 200 more lumens in economy mode. You could pair that with a white 1.2 gain screen and get decent brightness.


----------



## marshtric

Bought a Elune Vision fixed Frame grey 92 inches screen and a 8 inches universal ... Bought a 92" Elunevision Triton Manual Screen for husband


----------



## johnifehr

Can somebody tell me if these fixed screens can be cut down say 106" to 103"? What is the border made of? Can I just cut it down to my size? Since My projector is 6.5 foot high ceiling mounted and eye level is center in screen sitting on normal couches would I benifit form the 2.4 gain? Thanks,


----------



## h00ch

The frame is made out of aluminum. It would be quite a job to resize the frame.


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *h00ch* /forum/post/15305292
> 
> 
> The frame is made out of aluminum. It would be quite a job to resize the frame.



Not true. Yes the frame is made out of aluminum, but it would be very simple to cut it down in size if you have or can barrow a power miter box. When you cut down the screen material you will need to sew the rod pocket back. In other words you will need to lap the screen back on it's self and sew it so that the metal rod can be slid in the full end of the screen. You will also need to cut a few pockets into the screen so that the screen clamps can grip the rod and tension the screen. The only posable tricky part could be getting the screen material cut at the right place so that the tension clamps will work.
www.eastporters.com/PDF/Elara/assembly.pdf 

Look at figure three and it will show the rod and the screen cutouts for the screen tensioning clamps.


----------



## johnifehr

I realized if I buy their 4:3 120" 2.4 gain pulldown model which is 92 wide just like the 106" diagnal, I can buy it for like half the price and not pull it out all the way and then I can just mask the top so it will be 16:9, and when I watch 2.4 sized movies I just put on my masks which I already have for my 106" 1 gain Da-light, the reason I needed to shrink the fixed frame version is cause of the wide 3" moulding. Anyway from you guys's experience would I see a big difference considering my projector is ceiling mounted cause with the dalight HP screen I only came up with a 1.5 gain.


----------



## titanle

Im debating between the 120" 1.2gain matte white and the 1.8gain high contrast grey. Its for my benq w5000....what do you guys ythink?


----------



## desi6769

titan, does your home theater room have ambient light or is the lighitng completely controlled and dark?

If you go with the 1.8 high gain screen your picture will be viewable in a brighter room, but if you get a 1.2gain screen in a dark room your picture quality will be slightly better.

I do not think you need a high gain screen for contrast as your projector has a very good contrast ratio so in my opinion the only reason to get the 1.8 gain is if your room has ambient light (either from windows, or if you like to watch the proj with the lights on!) anyways gl with the purchase!


----------



## titanle

uhhh there are windows but ive purchased black velvet curtains so hopefully that blocks out most of the light. Im sure some will creep in though, so maybe the high gain would be better.


----------



## HMenke

I don't understand the concept of high-gain grey. I thought the purpose of a gray screen is to have gain < 1.0 to improve blacks. If the screen has gain > 1.0 it will boost blacks, will it not?


----------



## pennybright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marshtric* /forum/post/15287239
> 
> 
> Bought a Elune Vision fixed Frame grey 92 inches screen and a 8 inches universal ... Bought a 92" Elunevision Triton Manual Screen for husband



Sounds a good stuff and I heard that their delivery service is really good and fast.


----------



## titanle

my screen is at the delivery facility, i wouldve had it yesterday but due to the snowfall it was delayed. So either i get it on saturday or monday.


----------



## dstsai

Ordered the value electric 120" 16:9 white screen with 1.0 gain, to go with the BenQ MP522 I gifted to myself for Xmas (wife has been doing it for a few years, so I thought I'd give it a try - I won). Added a ceiling mount as my home-made mount was suspect.


Shipping was $70 CDN to the prairies. Received e-mail confirmation pretty quick.


----------



## dstsai

Screen arrived yesterday. With case, it's actually 118" long, not 114" as indicated on the eastporters site. It should just fit into the spot I want.


Now to figure out how to hang/mount this to the ceiling I-joists. The mounting brackets come with screw holes and instructions indicate it should be screwed directly into wall or ceiling.


Any opinion on whether it's ok to "free hang" this thing, ie. from chain? I want it to be removeable because it's actually in front of some storage racks that I will need access to. I noticed the manual screens just have "hangers", not sure if having a motorized screen means it needs to be "fixed". Thoughts?


----------



## dstsai

Well, back from Home Depot, and the plan is to hang it from a 2x6 lag-bolted to the bottom flange of 2 of the I-joists. Then from the 2x6, a couple of eye-screws (one on the 2x6 and one on the screen's mounting bracket) with a turnbuckle between them to fine tune/level the screen.


Hopefully, this plan comes together tomorrow.


----------



## wheniwork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kej2u* /forum/post/8156582
> 
> 
> Assembled on floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled leaning against wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled and mounted on theater wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action (It's actually way brighter than this in person. I suck at taking in-action shots):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line. For the price, it's an amazing bargain. Better than my blackout cloth screen due to better blacks (I have the hi-def gray screen). I don't get the dirty window effect. Screen is perfectly taut and the texture never shows up unless the screen is all white (which almost never happens). My Sanyo Z2 lights this baby great. High definition is amazing on it. I was worried that the price would mean "you get what you pay for." I am a very picky person and even my father-in-law came over to see it. He paid over $3K for his Stewart 100 inch screen and said he thought my screen was amazing.
> 
> 
> The only downer is the black, painted aluminum doesn't do a great job of light absorption, since it isn't draped in black cloth. This is a non-issue for me as I have my image mapped almost perfectly to end where the screen ends. The screen is a true 16:9 screen. Would I buy again? You better believe it!




Hi! Could someone post a link or two to where I could read up and buy the EluneVision screen products? I haven't had much luck finding an online seller or even the EluneVision website for that matter. Thanks!


----------



## h00ch

 http://www.eastporters.com


----------



## JBonz

Hi all,


I am looking at this screen fairly closely and have read the entire thread. For those with the electric/manual pull-down screens, how have they done over time? Any waves? Everyone initially seems happy and I wanted to know if this is still the case.


Thanks for the input!


Jesse


----------



## ncHTsetter

Hi All,


I have had my Epson 6500UB for about a week now and I'm looking to buy a fixed frame screen.


My dedicated room is 20' wide x 17' deep and I'm planning to ceiling mount the projector at about 15' and maybe level with the top of the screen. Seating will be about 15' from the screen and 20' wide (end seats are angled in). The room has good light control and I'm planning to paint the room with dark colors.


I'm looking at a 135" 16:9 screen and was looking at the 2.4 gain material to boost the lumens for the screen size. My question is, given the ceiling mount and the wide seating area, am I going to see a lot of drop-off in brightness towards the edges of the seating? Most who have this screen reported not too much hot-spotting or sparklies, still feel this way after using it for a while?

Given the setup should I just go with a 1.2 gain material ?


Anyone compare this screen to the Carada BW? Is the BW closer to the 1.2 gain screen?


Thanks


----------



## 3pwood

Looking for a budget screen to temporarily display a new Panasonic AE3000. Screen will be fixed, 120", 16:9. Viewing distance is 14'. Throw distance is 15'. Room is completely light controlled.


Would you all recommend the 1.1 gain Grey, or the 1.2 gain White? Or should I be considering something different? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JBonz

Looks like www.eastporters.com has been down for a while now. Wonder if they've gone under? Anyone contacted them lately?


----------



## Tumble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBonz* /forum/post/15616549
> 
> 
> Looks like www.eastporters.com has been down for a while now. Wonder if they've gone under? Anyone contacted them lately?



The website seems to be working for me.


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncHTsetter* /forum/post/15578139
> 
> 
> ...I'm looking at a 135" 16:9 screen and was looking at the 2.4 gain material to boost the lumens for the screen size. My question is, given the ceiling mount and the wide seating area, am I going to see a lot of drop-off in brightness towards the edges of the seating? Most who have this screen reported not too much hot-spotting or sparklies, still feel this way after using it for a while?...



I've had the screen for a year now & I've never seen hot-spotting or sparklies. Presently, I've got a ceiling mounted Epson HC720 on a 120" screen.

I checked the brightness drop-off. After about 30 degrees, the brightness drops off & stays fairly constant after that. I've got loveseats on either side of the room & the picture is still quite watchable. Also, the picture will brighten up a bit when you stand up.


----------



## 3pwood

I've been on their website daily for the past 2 weeks probably.


----------



## JBonz

Ya, you're right. I must have been having issues on my end for whatever reason.


Anyway, I bought a 106" 1.8 gain grey screen a couple weeks ago. Great service and I love my screen.


----------



## ardalan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBonz* /forum/post/15629705
> 
> 
> Ya, you're right. I must have been having issues on my end for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I bought a 106" 1.8 gain grey screen a couple weeks ago. Great service and I love my screen.



This is a glass-beaded screen right? So, is your projector mounted to the ceiling or is it placed at a lower level? Where do you have to be to see the brightest picture?


----------



## ncHTsetter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher* /forum/post/15628046
> 
> 
> I've had the screen for a year now & I've never seen hot-spotting or sparklies. Presently, I've got a ceiling mounted Epson HC720 on a 120" screen.
> 
> I checked the brightness drop-off. After about 30 degrees, the brightness drops off & stays fairly constant after that. I've got loveseats on either side of the room & the picture is still quite watchable. Also, the picture will brighten up a bit when you stand up.



Topher,


A couple of questions:


Where is your projector relative to the top of your screen (in line or "x" inches above etc)?


How wide is your seating area end to end?


Thanks,


----------



## JBonz

I've got the projector mounted on a shelf at around 12" below the top of the screen. The brightest picture is definitely at eye level w/ the projector but it is still great a few feet below that.


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncHTsetter* /forum/post/15632397
> 
> 
> Topher,
> 
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Where is your projector relative to the top of your screen (in line or "x" inches above etc)?
> 
> 
> How wide is your seating area end to end?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



My pj's about 8" above the top of the screen due to a bulkhead & the room's 15' wide. I have loveseats on either side of the room, with viewing angles, I'd say, 30-45 degrees from the screen.


----------



## Topher

How do I clean this sucker without ruining the surface?


----------



## desi6769

I received my 120" motorized matte white screen, this thing is awesome. Paired with a epson powerlite 720 works gret!


----------



## Topher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher* /forum/post/15693738
> 
> 
> How do I clean this sucker without ruining the surface?



To answer my own question, I don't it can only be dusted lightly with a duster.


----------



## yousuredo

Is anyone using their screens with a *BenQ w5000* ?

Does anyone know how these compare to the Da-Lite HP screens ?


I Just bought my first PJ, and need some Ideas on screens (Gain, White, Grey)and what to expect...

My Room is completely light controlled(basement with one twin window)

chris


----------



## Konowl

Here's a question... I want to project a 106 inch picture, however, the 120 inch 1.0 gain screen is almost half the price of the 106 inch screen. Would it look stupid to have the 106 inches projected onto a 120 inch screen?


----------



## Konowl

Ok, so I'm an idiot and didn't quite plan this out ahead of time....


I have to install my screen about 24 inches away from the wall on the ceiling due to my entertainment unit - didn't think the screen would be quite this big, but it is, and it will have to be installed to go down in front of the entertainment unit. That being said, I think I'm going to look at a 106 inch screen instead of 120, and a pull down instead of an electric.


That being said, if I have the centre channel BEHIND the screen, would that be ok? How much will the screen affect the acoustics of the centre channel?


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yousuredo* /forum/post/15836456
> 
> 
> Is anyone using their screens with a *BenQ w5000* ?
> 
> Does anyone know how these compare to the Da-Lite HP screens ?
> 
> 
> I Just bought my first PJ, and need some Ideas on screens (Gain, White, Grey)and what to expect...
> 
> My Room is completely light controlled(basement with one twin window)
> 
> chris



I have a w5000 and im using a 120" high gain cinema grey 1.8 screen. When light enters the room, the picture looks washed out and pretty crappy. But if you have a light controlled room, the picture is quite amazing! Deep blacks and nice vivid colors while maintaining a film like apperance.


Im in the process of making my room light controlled at the moment.


----------



## mike infinity

titanle, any horizontal banding or lines on the screen?


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike infinity* /forum/post/16123274
> 
> 
> titanle, any horizontal banding or lines on the screen?



nope, its a great image! But occasionally ill see a sparkle of the screen fabric


----------



## FeliCumbe

Hello,

I also have a Benq W5000 and am considering the 1.8 gain only thing is eastporters doesnt show any in stock...but they do have plenty of 2.4.


My room can be light controlled if I bring down my windows shutters but it would then make the living room a cave which to be honest I am ok with....but I have to say their maybe during the day.... slight if not very little sunlight seepage through cracks but mostly none after I put up more curtains or darker ones. But yea I cant say during the day that it will be total pitch darkness like a black hole if thats what every1 means.


My audience on the other hand will be sitting within 11 feet distance from the screen since there is only 11 feet wall to wall the audience will actually be 10 feet or so.


1.Would u recommend the 2.4 or 1.8 especially with my audience so close...???(not sure if it makes a difference)


Also I will probably be using a mirror to create more throw distance. And would like to reach 100 inches....2. would it hurt for me to go with a 120 inch screen just in case I ever move later and want to go for the bigger picture? or is this a serious no no. Obviously at 100" it would not cover the whole 120" screen. But Im not so fussy about this.


3. Do u guys know if W5000 has rear projection capability so that I can use the mirror throw distance trick?


----------



## mike infinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FeliCumbe* /forum/post/16156607
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I also have a Benq W5000 and am considering the 1.8 gain only thing is eastporters doesnt show any in stock...but they do have plenty of 2.4.



I have what are probably the last of the 1.8 screens at my house...I am returning them thanks to horizontal bands and 'ladder' marks. Its as though these screens have been sitting rolled up for too long.


They discontinued them shortly after sent an email explaining that the second unit they sent me also had banding.


If you are thinking of the 2.4, just go for the high power da-lite screens which can be had for approximately the same price...and has none of the issues (sparklies, texture, and (for me) banding). I will be ordering one shortly...although I would prefer a high gain gray version.


----------



## tilallr1

So chaulk one more notch for Eastporters. Couldn't resist the sale going on right now.


I live near Hamilton so I emailed to see if I could arrange pickup. Which they did. Booked anytime I wanted to come by (very flexible) and went to pick it up. No trouble finding the house and met with Min, one of the guys fathers who run the online store. He was very curtious and helpful. Even had a printout of the instructions for assembly which was really nice. These helped alot. So delicately placed the the 106" White 1.2 gain Fixed screen into my van. Keep in mind that if it was but a few inches longer I couldn't have picked it up myself. So might I suggest getting it delivered if its over 106" fixed. The thing is that long.


Got it home, barely got it down into the basement and unpacked it. Extremely well packaged by the way. Pretty easy to assemble, by myself. Although got the wife to help with mounting. I think mounting was the hardest part for me. Measuring has never been my strong suit so I spent a lot of time checking over my numbers before I made any holes in the wall. But it paid off and the screen is nice an level and looks like a million bucks.


I did try it out of course with my new Pioneer Elite PRO-FPJ1/RS2 and noticed an overall improvement with Brightness and picture.


Very happy with this purchase, recommend them to everyone. Great bang for your buck.


----------



## FeliCumbe

Anyone with some advice on my previous questions/post?

Not sure if I should be worried about too much gain with such a relatively close audience seats.

Thanks in advance for any help u can offer.


----------



## dynasty36d

Can someone take an up close picture in macro mode of the 2.4 screen material. Im trying to compare it to a High power sample and decide if the high power is worth double the price.


----------



## dynasty36d

No one? I know you guys have Digicams haha.


----------



## mike infinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dynasty36d* /forum/post/16204164
> 
> 
> Can someone take an up close picture in macro mode of the 2.4 screen material.



I returned my elunevision screens thanks to banding, texture, and sparklies. I now have a HP screen.


I didn't take a photo, but I can tell you that the EV screens I tried had visibly grainer texture to them even with no image projected on the screen. The coating was not quite uniform either. The glass beads on the HP are much finer and are more uniformly distributed. The HP has virtually the same texture-free look as my older matte white. Images on the EV screen, on the other hand, looks as though they were being projected onto coarse sandpaper.


The HP is, simply, a far better quality product. You can tell as soon as you first pull it down.



> Quote:
> Im trying to compare it to a High power sample and decide if the high power is worth double the price.



I got the 106" manual pull HP with black case and extra drop for the same price as the EV 106" 1.8 gray....not at all 'double the price'.


----------



## dynasty36d

Thats true, it is not double the price of the pull down. The fixed frame solutions from Da-lite which is what im considering are all at least double the price though.


----------



## macming

I just hung my 120" motorized Luna gray screen. I notice a LOT of wrinkles/creases in the screen all the way across. It seems as if the wrinkles worn through the gray screen material.


I think I have a defective screen. Did anyone else have similar problems with their Elunevision screens? I'm debating if I should just buy a new higher end screen, or bother going through their exchange process.


Thanks,


Ming


----------



## mike infinity

I did bother with the exchange on my pull down screen...it was a waste as the second unit had other problems.


Go with HP if you like retroreflective. You don't get the gray but you get a FAR better quality screen.


----------



## Windshift

I'm just about to pull the trigger on an Epson Powerlite c6100 and I'm leaning toward the Elunevision Grey 1.1 gain 106" screen. This combo will be placed in a dedicated 11' X 19' ( X 7' hi) basement room, no window. The pj will be ceiling mounted.


Will I be able to run the pj in economy mode with that kind of combination? Or do I need a plain white or higher gain screen (like the 1.8 or the 2.4) to do this?


This is my first experience in ht so other than better blacks, what are the other advantage/backdraw of this grey screen?


Btw they're out of stock on the 106" white 1.2 gain... So not an option for me anymore... Unless i drop the size down to the 92"...


----------



## fierce_gt

i'm curious to an answer to that question as well.


in the meantime i can add my 2cents.


i currently have an epson HC720 mounted about 15ft back, projecting a 120" image on a white screen(screen came part of a package, and i really have no info other than it's white, 120", and made my studio performance).


i have a virtually black room, the only window is well covered, and behind the screen.


for me, this has been PLENTY bright in theatre black 1. epson doesn't technically have economy and normal mode on this projector, but this is one of the 'economy' modes. switching to 'natural' boosts the brightness(although once calibrated it's barely noticeable) and the noise. unfortunately the noise is far more noticeable than the brightness.


anyway, i was really surprised to read a few pages back about a 1.5 gain screen(i think) not being bright enough for this projector. in my room, with the lights off i can't see anything. with the projector on, and a bright scene being displayed, the room is lit up! and i've got very dark blue carpet, black furniture, and dark brown walls.


from MY experience. i would guess high gain isn't necessary. but i've fairly new to this. it's the first quality projector i've experienced/owned.


i was thinking of grabbing a 106" 1.8gain gray motorized screen, but they seem to be out of stock. not sure if the 1.1 gain gray will work. technically 1.1 should be at least as bright as my current matt white, 1.0(assuming) screen, but i've heard the ratings on the gray screens tend to be pretty optimistic. i'm not sure how much dropping from 120" to 106" will up my brightness either.


----------



## pjalilly

Hi guys, first post!


I've recently purchased a Benq MP730, 2200 lumens but only 700:1 contrast.


I too am looking at the EluneVision screens and was wondering if the HD cinema grey would be a good idea? It will be placed in a light controlled room in the basement, fairly dark surroundings (walls, carpet, etc.).


Are the Elunevision screens good quality as well?


Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks-a-million.


----------



## treveism

I set-up the Elunevision 1.1 gain cinema grey screen in my basement about a month ago and i'm really happy with it. The frame is well constructed and high quality, and the screen looks great with my projector (infocus X9). my basement is mostly light controlled with mostly dark surroundings as well. The screen does have a slight bit of a texture that you can see, but it's not really noticeable and doesn't bother me at all. i would highly recommend it, and think it's a really good screen for the money!

-Mike


----------



## pjalilly

Thanks Mike, appreciate it.


----------



## Murilo

Hate to bring back an older thread, but apperantly eastporters has new screens I will be posting a review here hopefully tomorrow.


I heard good and bad things about there grey screen, while generally everyone was more happy with the 2.4.


I am currently using the 2.4, I dont know if the grey was that different for mikeinfinity, but one things for sure, I cannot see texture at all. Their are alot of reports of people being able to see it with the grey screen, but I cannot see it at all with the 2.4 screen, the greyscreen mike got i am guessing was the optoma greywolf which received similar complaints mike mentions. The beads on the 2.4 are also much smaller, so by the sound of it, the grey screen must have larger beads. The beads on the 2.4 are like very fine saw dust, they are very fine, i seen maybe a handful of sparkles in over a year viewing, so hardly any. But as far as texture, I cannot see it, on some amazing hd I sometimes sit very close, and look for texture or artifacts on the screen, and i cant see it, it was crystal clear. ANd again as tryg mentioned in his highpower review, retroreflective high gain screens like the 2.4 elunevision one, should eliminate being able to see screen material, thats one of the good things about high gain retroreflective screens, the material disappears. Again I heard a different story for the 1.8, which is more in line with mikes complaints.


My screen coating got messed up though, so I thought i would replace my screen. Today I found out they have new screens they sell now. I will see how these ones are.


Elunevision themselves claim they are optoma made. I did find some, but very little info on the optoma 2.4 gain, i thought the greywolf was all they sold. But their is even one post on here someone asked about the optoma 2.4 gain screen.


Now i dont know if the change in the eastporters screens over the last few months are just a change in greywolf, to greywolf 2. Or a new build and new company altogether. He claimed i would notice new material, larger black boarder. Better quality.


However he told me that this one has no 12 volt trigger, or stopping position. Which sucks.


If the screen is better quality i wont be sending it back. If its similar, or god forbid worse, I just cant see me being happy with it, same screen, but no height adjustment and 12 volt trigger are huge drawbacks.


I will say though I was again very happy with the 2.4 gain, not many have the 2.4 and as mike infinity did, he compared the grey 1.8 gain and made assumptions about the 2.4. With the 2.4 glass beads are very fine, and the material dissappears completely when the projector is on. It looks very clear, again thanks to the high gain retroreflective screen attributes.


And again it also needs to be set up reasonably close to eye level, i am within about 2 and a half feet of it, any closer and i just felt it to bright. As tryg mentioned in his highpower review, projector needs to be near eye level, or else you simply get an off axis darker looking screen.


Once again with my 2.4 i cannot see screen texture at all, especially if the projector is positioned proper for a high gain screen. I also rarely notice a sparkly, maybe 9 times in a half an half i seen one, you have to be looking just at the right angle, on the right scene at the right time, the beads on mine from last year are very fine, not big like mikes 1.8 gain screen.


----------



## Murilo

Just to update this. I just spoke to one of the eastporters members. He mentioned to me they are begining to get new screens. These new ones will be a bit more expensive. But will be tab tensioned. He said he got a sample of the material yesterday and its way better.


He mentioned its silver? But only a 1.4 gain, but said its brighter then my current 2.4, and its angular reflective, not retroreflective.


Im going to try to see if i can get more info on it. They were very helpful.


----------



## tdog_2005

Well i order a 120" 1.2gain white fixed screen from eastporters on Friday and i received it yesterday. 3 days for shipping, quick shipping all the way across the country. The box was packaged really good if the shipping companys managed to damage the box then they are totaly careless, this was well packaged. I put it together in 45minutes, went together easy for me at least. I have her hung up on the wall and looks great, now for the test tonight to see how it works


----------



## koolit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdog_2005* /forum/post/17439718
> 
> 
> Well i order a 120" 1.2gain white fixed screen from eastporters on Friday and i received it yesterday. 3 days for shipping, quick shipping all the way across the country. The box was packaged really good if the shipping companys managed to damage the box then they are totaly careless, this was well packaged. I put it together in 45minutes, went together easy for me at least. I have her hung up on the wall and looks great, now for the test tonight to see how it works



tdog, any updates on this? I am thinking of buying 2.4 gain screen from eastporters.


----------



## tdog_2005

The screen frame is built of very good quality it is also wrapped in velvet, looks really good on the wall, it was nice touch for my theater, it looks so much better then my pull down, also no more waves now







I have went from a 100" screen to 120" it sure makes a difference that extra 20", if you have the space go bigger from the start, i wish i would of, it gives me a more wow factor now, more theater like to me. There is a slight texture on the screen which doesn't bother me i am also sitting really close, about 11 feet away. As for the quality of my picture i cant tell the difference in picture quality from my last screen, i haven't even noticed a drop in brightness from going to 120" it is still just as bright, my old screen i believe had no gain on the old screen, but is nice having a perfectly flat picture, my other 2 screens have been pull down. In all i recommend the fixed screen that i purchased, it was inexpensive upgrade to my theater.



Koolit, i don't know what the material is like on the 2.4gain screens, from what i have read they have alot of texture, do you need a screen with that much gain ? , no light control?


----------



## koolit

tdog, no I don't need high power, but I was thinking of using my room as HT/Family room. It is in the basement and light controled. So, it would be nice to have a screen that I can use with some ambient light. However, with your feedback, I may decide to go with 1.2 gain white screen and have the walls and ceiling with darker colors near the screen. Thanks.


I was wondering if I would see any hot spots with 2.4 gain screen... HD20 -ceiling mounted, viewing distance from 11 - 16 feet.


----------



## tryguy

While looking for a replacement for my aging manual 106" Graywolf, I kept coming back to Eastporters and their EluneVision fixed frame screens based on the simple price/performance formula.


Well, I finally pulled the trigger only to find out they are out of stock on the 120" 1.2 gain whites. Thankfully, it looks as though there are some more coming in within a week or two.


The screen will be used with an Epson HC 1080P (TW1000) ceiling mounted approximately 12.5 feet away in a fully light controlled room.


I will post comments, pictures and opinions once I get it installed.


----------



## danoteabagged

guys I am so new I am purchasing a optima hd 20 and will put it my basment as it is being finished right now, I have no clue what screen to buy I want a 106 inch please help the newbie


----------



## johnifehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/17283629
> 
> 
> Just to update this. I just spoke to one of the eastporters members. He mentioned to me they are begining to get new screens. These new ones will be a bit more expensive. But will be tab tensioned. He said he got a sample of the material yesterday and its way better.
> 
> 
> He mentioned its silver? But only a 1.4 gain, but said its brighter then my current 2.4, and its angular reflective, not retroreflective.
> 
> 
> Im going to try to see if i can get more info on it. They were very helpful.



Any more info yet? Alittle curious, may be the perfect screen, didn't like the hp from dalight.


----------



## johnifehr

bump


----------



## brianlun

any new EluneVision Elara II Silver screen user? its cost $600 for a 120", is it good?


----------



## PhatboyC

Any review of the new EluneVision Elara II Perlux Silver screen?

eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?target=category&category_id=41


----------



## starwars643

Someone please post a review. Would love to know more about this screen.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhatboyC* /forum/post/18577616
> 
> 
> Any review of the new EluneVision Elara II Perlux Silver screen?
> 
> eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?target=category&category_id=41




I just bought this screen, 106", it will arrive in three to four days. I will be sure to post my opinions on it soon.


----------



## johnifehr

Thats great, Please let us now what the screen is like. What Projector are you using?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnifehr* /forum/post/18706415
> 
> 
> Thats great, Please let us now what the screen is like. What Projector are you using?



It arrived this morning, as I was quoted. The packaging took a serious looking scuff upon arrival. When I opened it up to inspect it was like Fort Knox!!! Serious protective design at work here, great packing!!!


I am using an Epson 8100, 1080p with PS3 as Blu-ray player, and a Denon 2308ci as my receiver.


I expect to have it put together tomorrow, I just have no time today. I wonder if I'll sleep tonight, or sneak downstairs and do it then???


----------



## johnifehr

What screen were you using before this so I know what you are comparing it to.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnifehr* /forum/post/18718499
> 
> 
> What screen were you using before this so I know what you are comparing it to.



A white flat paint on drywall...basically, ****.










I never stood a chance, I put it together tonight before bedtime. We invited over our neighbors and all we could say was "Whoa!!! That's sharp!" I found the colours much more alive, and as for contrast I noticed an improvement right away, but more tweaking of the projector is required before a fair evaluation can continue.


All in all, materials were top notch. Extremely well packaged. Set up took 2 hours, (but I was paranoid of wreaking something). I'd buy it again. And all my first impressions were exciting and fun. I would recommend it.


I will update again after some callibrating, and as I gather opinions from other projector owners I know after they come over.


----------



## MJ1

thanks! appreciate your response. mine is still in transit. since this is a new matrial and i paid so much, i was bit worried whether i should have got the usual white screen or this one.


Can you comment on the viewing angle? Do you see a drop in brightness if you are moving from centre of the screen to the side?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18720244
> 
> 
> thanks! appreciate your response. mine is still in transit. since this is a new matrial and i paid so much, i was bit worried whether i should have got the usual white screen or this one.
> 
> 
> Can you comment on the viewing angle? Do you see a drop in brightness if you are moving from centre of the screen to the side?



Not noticeable. It's fantastic. Looks great today too! Inital impression stands.


NOTE: The screen arrives smelling like chemicals, so open a window, and ventilate. Maybe get a fan...new car, new screen smell...personally I love it.


----------



## MJ1

cool. thanks..looking forward to mine


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18722495
> 
> 
> cool. thanks..looking forward to mine



I should mention I found the online instructions much MUCH more useful than those that came with it. Review them, it made it much easier. As well do it in an area with LOTS of extra space! I lay plastic sheets down and then did it in my larger family room. It goes much smoother with two people. And give yourself at least two hours.


Enjoy! I couldn't wait to get home today!!! So great! I will run DVE Basics tonight and work up my grey scale.


----------



## MJ1

thanks. This is my second screen from them. I bought one couple years ago, it was 106" white screen. I moved my projector to a bigger room that can accomdate a larger screen size. This is a new material they have so i was bit worried if i made the right decision.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18724284
> 
> 
> thanks. This is my second screen from them. I bought one couple years ago, it was 106" white screen. I moved my projector to a bigger room that can accomdate a larger screen size. This is a new material they have so i was bit worried if i made the right decision.



How big is the new screen?


----------



## MJ1

new screen will be 145" wide, 2:35 ratio. I mostly use it for movies so i didn't really want to go with 16:9 plus i couldn't fit that big of a 16:9 screen in that room


----------



## PhatboyC

Thanks for the comments zuluwalker.


What color is this screen? Is the material smooth? Any pics?


----------



## johnifehr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18718788
> 
> 
> A white flat paint on drywall...basically, ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never stood a chance, I put it together tonight before bedtime. We invited over our neighbors and all we could say was "Whoa!!! That's sharp!" I found the colours much more alive, and as for contrast I noticed an improvement right away, but more tweaking of the projector is required before a fair evaluation can continue.
> 
> 
> All in all, materials were top notch. Extremely well packaged. Set up took 2 hours, (but I was paranoid of wreaking something). I'd buy it again. And all my first impressions were exciting and fun. I would recommend it.
> 
> 
> I will update again after some callibrating, and as I gather opinions from other projector owners I know after they come over.



Did you notice a brighter picture too? or just punchier since contrast is improved.


----------



## NYMN

I'm also looking at this Silver Perlux screen to go with my HC6800. My only hesitation is whether or not the screen has noticeable texture when viewing things like hockey.

Any thoughts?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhatboyC* /forum/post/18730883
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments zuluwalker.
> 
> 
> What color is this screen? Is the material smooth? Any pics?



The material is slight silver colour which I mistook to be white in day light. It is smooth to the touch, but upon very close inspection (12-18" away) and under bright light you can see the texture. I sit in the front row at 12' away, and 16 1/2 feet away in back row. I do not notice texture, but twice I convinced myself I did, how ever when I backed up the scene again on the blu-ray I could not reproduce the effect or feeling (two different blu-rays). I am not sure I am not just paranoid.

I am planning to post pics here right away tonight.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnifehr* /forum/post/18731520
> 
> 
> Did you notice a brighter picture too? or just punchier since contrast is improved.



I have two photos of the same scene from Avatar. I know some people hate this movie, but it is the only example I have of before the screen and after the screen, in the same environment.


I am also posting several screen shots of the test pattern to show what a bright solid screen looks like, and if any trace of texture is visable.


I believe Hockey is a pure thing, being a Canadian. That being said at tonight I was unable to even find a highlight to put up and take a photo of...sorry.


I won't lie to you, if you are going to watch movies with snowy blizzards, tv shows with blinding white scenes, and pause your hockey game and then zoom in on the ice, I doubt you will not find the features and texture you are looking for. That being said, not I, nor any of my guests have noticed any content we have watched in over a week of heavy viewing to show any trace of screen texture. I am happy. Other than the two times I mentioned that I thought I saw texture, I have not been able to reproduce the effect. IF I stand close to the screen, like say 6 feet to 8 feet close and can see the whole screen in my eye and I watch intently I do see smear that may be texture. I am not sure this is not something that you would not also find in say a perforated screen. When I sit back at my two seating arrangements, life is good...VERY GOOD!!!!


And if in the end you hate me and call me a liar, return it and use the 30 day money back guarentee. I would consider myself having made a big mistake if I returned it. This screen delievers huge POP, great realistic colours with even crappy content, I love it, my wife loves it, my nerd brother loves it, and five of my friends have their jaws drop and eyes pop out.


I love IT!!!










I will post pics tonight.


----------



## zuluwalker

first pic Avatar no screen just the wall:










Same scene with Screen:










Bridge scene with Screen:










Test Patterns with Screen:


----------



## PhatboyC

Thank you very much for these! This will be the screen I'm going with in the fall then.


I don't want to be to demanding but if you ever have a daylight pic, close up of the screen with nothing on. Just curious as to this silver color. Sounds like it is very pale from your description.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhatboyC* /forum/post/18741124
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for these! This will be the screen I'm going with in the fall then.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be to demanding but if you ever have a daylight pic, close up of the screen with nothing on. Just curious as to this silver color. Sounds like it is very pale from your description.



If you think "okay it's silver" then you see it. If you think "Is that white?" then it gets hard to tell. Like you said though a daylight shot would be ideal to way to determine the colour. I would have a lot of work to make that happen, such as taking it to another room...so sorry. I guess could try lighting the room with a halogen work light? Give me some time to work on this one for you.


I do love this screen!!!


I have seen Independence Day like a bazillion times, today I watched it on the screen (and really I should say at a size bigger than 40") and I was blown away by the details and stuff I was missing before!!! The disc was Blu-ray, and wow-eeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## zuluwalker

I did another color callibration again, with some tweaking.


I will post another photo to show the updates and how they view.


----------



## zuluwalker




----------



## MJ1

thanks for the screenshots..looking nice


----------



## grimbeaver

So after reading your review of the Perlux-Silver screen I'm thinking about buying one for my Epson 8100 but the Eastporters US site does not list the screen for sale. It's only listed on the Canada site. Sent them a message asking when I'll be able to buy one in the US.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimbeaver* /forum/post/18763334
> 
> 
> So after reading your review of the Perlux-Silver screen I'm thinking about buying one for my Epson 8100 but the Eastporters US site does not list the screen for sale. It's only listed on the Canada site. Sent them a message asking when I'll be able to buy one in the US.



Well they responded that they will be putting them on the site shortly but sent me a link to a custom cart so I could order one now. I took the plunge and ordered a 106" Perlux-Silver. Right now I'm projecting onto an off-white wall. I'll try and borrow a good camera and get before and after pictures to post.


----------



## hank-nj

Hello all..I am new to AVS Forum and thought I add my two cents worth on these screens. I recently purchased a 92" fixed Perlux Silver screen from Eastporters after reading reviews. I can say I was very surprised in the quality of both the screen material and velvet frame. They are both excellent workmanship for the money. I had no problem putting it together. The corners on the velvet frame fit perfectly...no spaces. I especially liked the screw tensioning system which was a big selling point for me. Ordered it last week and delivered in three days.


The projector is a Panny AE-900u with a 10 1/2 feet throw and a 10 inch drop from ceiling to center of lens. Screen two feet off the floor. Living room with fairly good ambient light control. I am using a DMR-EZ28 DVD Recorder and HDMI cable. Previously, I had this set up with a 120" painted white wall which I thought was very good quality, but with the new higher gain screen and smaller size I can say WOW! what a difference. When I first turned the projector on I thought there wasn't much difference until I realized it was late afternoon and the overhead dining room light was on. I haven't finished the complete setup yet, but if the quality is that good in fairly bright ambient light conditions it should be alwsum in the dark of night.


One other thing I did notice. There is definitely a hot spot with the above specs of about 1 1/2 foot around where ever your viewing angle is, but only occurs on a projected plain white (no image). With a movie on I can't detect the hot spot, but I am not a fanatic with that anyway. Maybe, someone with a keen eye might see this.


Hope that helps those who are considering purchasing one of these babies.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hank-nj* /forum/post/18782761
> 
> 
> Hello all..I am new to AVS Forum and thought I add my two cents worth on these screens. I recently purchased a 92" fixed Perlux Silver screen from Eastporters after reading reviews. I can say I was very surprised in the quality of both the screen material and velvet frame. They are both excellent workmanship for the money. I had no problem putting it together. The corners on the velvet frame fit perfectly...no spaces. I especially liked the screw tensioning system which was a big selling point for me. Ordered it last week and delivered in three days.
> 
> 
> The projector is a Panny AE-900u with a 10 1/2 feet throw and a 10 inch drop from ceiling to center of lens. Screen two feet off the floor. Living room with fairly good ambient light control. I am using a DMR-EZ28 DVD Recorder and HDMI cable. Previously, I had this set up with a 120" painted white wall which I thought was very good quality, but with the new higher gain screen and smaller size I can say WOW! what a difference. When I first turned the projector on I thought there wasn't much difference until I realized it was late afternoon and the overhead dining room light was on. I haven't finished the complete setup yet, but if the quality is that good in fairly bright ambient light conditions it should be alwsum in the dark of night.
> 
> 
> One other thing I did notice. There is definitely a hot spot with the above specs of about 1 1/2 foot around where ever your viewing angle is, but only occurs on a projected plain white (no image). With a movie on I can't detect the hot spot, but I am not a fanatic with that anyway. Maybe, someone with a keen eye might see this.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps those who are considering purchasing one of these babies.




I am so curious about this hot spot. I will investigate mine to see if I too share this? So far I had not noticed any such.


Thanks!


----------



## cammc

I went to Eastporters warehouse and picked up a white matte 1.2gain 120inch Fixed screen for ~$355


I'll post some pictures when I get home


----------



## grimbeaver

So got my Perlux-Silver screen today. Attempting to assemble it. All was going well until I got to these crappy pieces of corner plastic edging. They do not fit at all in the groove. Now one of them is pretty throughly broken by my attempts to push it on there and none of the rest will go in. I e-mailed Eastporters to see what they are going to do about it. I obvious got a screen with a poorly cast set of corners. And seeing as how it's the weekend now I'm not at all happy. I know this is not an expensive screen by screen standards but it still costs a good chunk of money and should go together properly.


update:

So I pretty much went ahead and bolted the plates on top of the corners even though they were not really in and it works alright. Still would be nice to get some that will actually go down into the groove.


I do agree that there is a slight hot spot with this screen but I also agree that it's not really noticeable with regular viewing.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi, Grimbeaver


This is Dave from Eastporters.com, I have emailed you back and we'll address any issues you may have with the installation and screen parts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimbeaver* /forum/post/18796591
> 
> 
> So got my Perlux-Silver screen today. Attempting to assemble it. All was going well until I got to these crappy pieces of corner plastic edging. They do not fit at all in the groove. Now one of them is pretty throughly broken by my attempts to push it on there and none of the rest will go in. I e-mailed Eastporters to see what they are going to do about it. I obvious got a screen with a poorly cast set of corners. And seeing as how it's the weekend now I'm not at all happy. I know this is not an expensive screen by screen standards but it still costs a good chunk of money and should go together properly.
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> So I pretty much went ahead and bolted the plates on top of the corners even though they were not really in and it works alright. Still would be nice to get some that will actually go down into the groove.
> 
> 
> I do agree that there is a slight hot spot with this screen but I also agree that it's not really noticeable with regular viewing.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimbeaver* /forum/post/18796591
> 
> 
> So got my Perlux-Silver screen today. Attempting to assemble it. All was going well until I got to these crappy pieces of corner plastic edging. They do not fit at all in the groove. Now one of them is pretty throughly broken by my attempts to push it on there and none of the rest will go in. I e-mailed Eastporters to see what they are going to do about it. I obvious got a screen with a poorly cast set of corners. And seeing as how it's the weekend now I'm not at all happy. I know this is not an expensive screen by screen standards but it still costs a good chunk of money and should go together properly.
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> So I pretty much went ahead and bolted the plates on top of the corners even though they were not really in and it works alright. Still would be nice to get some that will actually go down into the groove.
> 
> 
> I do agree that there is a slight hot spot with this screen but I also agree that it's not really noticeable with regular viewing.



Sorry to hear that. This will not make you feel better, but mine poped right in...again sorry to hear your weekend was ruined. Looks like you caused waves though, apparently the Eastporters guy is making public efforts to save face. I like the screen, I hope you get a chance to enjoy it installed too.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18800601
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. This will not make you feel better, but mine poped right in...again sorry to hear your weekend was ruined. Looks like you caused waves though, apparently the Eastporters guy is making public efforts to save face. I like the screen, I hope you get a chance to enjoy it installed too.



I never got them fully in, even with some pretty hard hits with a hammer. I was able to put the plates on top of them though and get it mounted on the wall so my weekend was not ruined. I'm thinking I just had bad luck and the wrong pieces were in my box because I also had to trim the corner pieces a little because they were a few millimeters to long to work and I was not going to cut the long pieces which did fit properly. My biggest concern with not getting it together and on the wall was actually that my two cats, who both have claws, would do something to it. So I was kind of in panic mode.


So far I do like the screen, though the surface is going to take me a bit to get used to. After using a plain painted wall (single coat of builders paint) for the first few weeks the texture difference is probably going to take me a week or two to get used to. The colors and whites are definitely better though. Much more vivid picture. With the exception of these corner pieces the screen went together very easily. I was able to assemble the whole thing by myself and did not need help until it came time to lift it onto the wall. Overall it seems to be a well designed screen.


I was rather surprised to be hearing from Eastporters on the weekend and unfortunately I missed their phone call. However this is partially why I looked for an alternative to the Elite Screens I had been looking at. Read a few too many concerns about their customer service. I'm sure it will all work out in the end. Problems happen, it's how you handle them that's important. Based on the communications I have received from Eastporters both before and after purchase I'm confident that they will resolve this issue to my satisfaction. My weekend was not ruined, hopefully I didn't ruin Dave's.


update:

Had a nice talk with Dave from Eastporters today. He did say that these corner trim pieces tend to fit pretty tight and we also kicked around a few ideas on how they could be redesigned. He's sending me a few replacement pieces. This time I will probably try just sticking them on and use the plates to push them on. Though I may try taking a knife to one or two of the original ones to try some various modifications. Overall though Eastporters definitely has some of the best customer service out there.


----------



## tilallr1

I am just wondering how you all are mounting the fixed screens to the wall.


Basically, I attached 2 - 2 x 4 across the top and bottom of my wall (to catch as many studs as possible). Then I attached my screen to the wood, securing it in all 4 corners with screws provided. But I found this very difficult especially with the bottom brackets. Now I noticed the screen is not level so I have to redo. Do any of you attach the bottom 2 corners? Or leave all the weight on the top 2 corners.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tilallr1* /forum/post/18811590
> 
> 
> I am just wondering how you all are mounting the fixed screens to the wall.
> 
> 
> Basically, I attached 2 - 2 x 4 across the top and bottom of my wall (to catch as many studs as possible). Then I attached my screen to the wood, securing it in all 4 corners with screws provided. But I found this very difficult especially with the bottom brackets. Now I noticed the screen is not level so I have to redo. Do any of you attach the bottom 2 corners? Or leave all the weight on the top 2 corners.



I did not attach the bottom. I was able to bite into wood on each of the top holes.


As for leveling, I found that the screen can be shifted into perfectly level if you use a slide up and slide down with two people holding it while attached to the wall.


----------



## zuluwalker

I thought if anyone is using an EPSON 8100, I would provide my current settings. I am using an EluneVision Elara II Silver, 106" and an EPSON 8100.


Here are my setting for that projector and screen:

Image

Color Mode Theater Blk 2

Brightness -8

Contrast 10

Color Sat. 0

Tint 0

Sharpness Standard (-4)

ABS Color 6500K

Skin Tone 0

Pwr Consump ECO

Auto Iris High Speed


Advanced

Offset R 4

Offset G -2

Offset B -13

Gain R 0

Gain G 0

Gain B 1


Hue Sat Brightness

R 2 24 24

G -36 -7 7

B -2 42 40

C 0 2 -14

M -13 45 23

Y 0 30 22

Signal

2-2 pull down ON


Advanced

Noise OFF

SuperWhite OFF

Over Scan OFF

HDMI Video Rnge EXPANDED



I have a 100% darkness in my room, and can control all light. My walls are painted a medium grey, the roof of my room is flat black, as is the entire front wall and two feet of the walls intersecting with it. I also have very dark carpet.


I like these settings, I used several methods of coming about it, I borrowed from others who posted, and I used DVE as a callibration tool. Finally I went with a few smaller less noticeable tweaks to meet the needs of my eyes, so as to not cause any strain...I have eyes that get funny and tired when in the dark for too long.


So far anyone of our friends or family who have seen it have claimed it is as good as an LCD, and good looking. I am the type of person who doesn't like too much extra or any, on my image.


Places to change my settings could be based on personal preferences. Those areas I recommend first are, *Sharpness*, *Gain*, and *Auto Iris*, and as a final suggestion increasing the *Power*.


Please let me know how you find these settings if you own a similar screen. I think will not create a very favorable image for a white screen...it would be ugly, most likely.


I am also excited if anyone has any suggestions I might try too?


Enjoy!


----------



## tilallr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18812854
> 
> 
> I did not attach the bottom. I was able to bite into wood on each of the top holes.
> 
> 
> As for leveling, I found that the screen can be shifted into perfectly level if you use a slide up and slide down with two people holding it while attached to the wall.



That's exactly what I was thinking. Dammit. What a waste of time. I wonder why they confuse people (or just me) with the extra brackets and screws for the bottom. It's almost impossible to get level if you plan on attaching those.


Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## brianlun

how it compare to a canrada bw ? the price is so close ? $200-300 difference .


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianlun* /forum/post/18816631
> 
> 
> how it compare to a canrada bw ? the price is so close ? $200-300 difference .



Sorry I never owned that screen so I find it difficult to give an opinion of a comparison between them. Are you near a Audio Dealer who can show you a variety of screens, ranging in gain and quality? Could be a good way to scope out some details or info. Good luck.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tilallr1* /forum/post/18811590
> 
> 
> I am just wondering how you all are mounting the fixed screens to the wall.
> 
> 
> Basically, I attached 2 - 2 x 4 across the top and bottom of my wall (to catch as many studs as possible). Then I attached my screen to the wood, securing it in all 4 corners with screws provided. But I found this very difficult especially with the bottom brackets. Now I noticed the screen is not level so I have to redo. Do any of you attach the bottom 2 corners? Or leave all the weight on the top 2 corners.



I did not screw down the bottom. One corner stays flush on it's own, the other I attached a piece of hard drive magnet to the wall with a 3m command strip. Works extremely well.


----------



## MJ1

I ordered 145" wide Perlux Silver screen. I was hoping to post some screenshots and do a quick review like i promised earlier but I had some issues with my screen..still waiting to hear from eastporters.com.


----------



## grimbeaver

Got my replacement corners the other day and they look better cast than the originals. The main difference being the originals had some excess plastic in the groove in the corner which would have prevented the two sides from squeezing together as you pushed them on. These are clean. I'll try them out this weekend when I have someone to help me lift the screen off the wall. Otherwise though I've been very happy with the screen.


----------



## MJ1

That's great to hear you got your problem sorted out. Since my screen was custom order, i'll have to wait a month of two which is not a problem. My friend and i have always bought home theatre equipment from eastporters and their service has always been great. They stand behind their product. that's why i was not hesitant to pay up front when i ordered my custom screen.


I have a suggestion for anyone wanting to know how to mount their fixed frame screen to the wall. If you are not able to find a stud and you want to hang your screen of the drywall. I'd suggest using toggle bolts 1/4" x 3". All you need is two of these for the top part. Each of these can hold up to 85lbs of weight and you can get them at Lowes or Home Depot. You will also need two nuts and two washers. Make about 1/2 inch hole in the drywall so you can fit the collapsed wings through the hole. Now before you place the bolt in the hole, put the nut on first, then the washer and then the wings. Once you place wings through the hole, leave about 1" screw sticking out and tighten the nut against the wall. Now for the last part, in order for the screw head to fit into the metal part, use a metal cutting drill to make a wide enough hole near the bottom part. This needs to be done near the bottom portion of the hole if you are looking at your screen from behind. Once you have your screen hanging off these two screws, you can use a L type bracket on the bottom to hold the bottom of screen in place. Hope this helps those who are looking to hang their screens of the drywall.


----------



## Pastuch

Big thanks to ZULU and MJ1. Guys like you make the purchasing decision a lot easier. I am ordering a 106 inch screen this week. I'm pretty sure I'll get the Elara II perlux screen. Below is a repost of another thread I made. For those of you with a Benq W5000 I will post my results next weekend. I don't have a calibration tool so I'm using Big Ls settings for now.


I was checking this thread for advice on which calibration tool to get:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1171707 

*Benq W5000: Screen advice please!*

I've had my Benq W5000 for a year now and I have to say it's the best investment in my HT. I haven't had a single issue with it, knock on wood. I am looking at buying a proper projector screen and looking for advice.


My bulb is near 1000 hours. The room is 11 feet by 30 feet. Screen size can be from 106 to 110 inches. Seating distance is 9 feet to 15 feet.


The current screen is on the 11 foot wall with a custom DIY paint. The picture is good but after 6 coats of paint and endless hours of sanding I still can't make the wall perfect.


My theater is in my basement with a small window that is totally blacked out. Ceilings are white drop-tile and 4 pot lights on a dimmer. Lights are 10 feet from the screen. Walls are a DARK purple.


I'm looking at two Elunevision screens that are both very reasonably priced:


106" EluneVision Elara II Perlux-Silver Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9
http://www.eastporters.com/estore/ca...product_id=156 


Features

* 106 screen (diagonal) with a 16:9 aspect ratio

* 1.4-gain, 3-ply Perlux-Silver material for the ultimate home theater experience

* Superior color accuracy, high contrast and absolutely no hot-spotting

* Better color representation than the Elara White material, along with better contrast than the Elara Gray material means no performance compromise or tradeoffs

* No beads, visible texturing or graininess allows for viewing at any distance without compromise

* Engineered specifically for the modern home theater with LCD, DLP and LCOS projectors in mind

* Perfectly flat viewing surface with no distortion

* Elegant velvet frame to complement any professional installation

* Features easy screw based tensioning system for quick and secure setup and a completely wrinkle-free screen



106" EluneVision High Definition Cinema White Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9
http://www.eastporters.com/estore/ca...category_id=28 


Features

* 106 screen (diagonal) with a 16:9 aspect ratio

* 1.2-gain, 3-ply Cinema White material for all purpose use

* Huge viewing angle, great color uniformity and contrast

* Designed for all types of Projectors(LCD, DLP, CRT, LCOS)

* Installs to a perfectly flat tensioned screen surface

* Elegant velvet frame to complement any professional installation

* Features easy screw based tensioning system for quick and secure setup and a completely wrinkle-free screen


----------



## MJ1

no problem. If you can fit 120" in your room, i'd go with that instead of 106". price difference is minimal plus you won't regret it after thinking you should have gone to a bigger size. I'm doing 145" wide with my projector, viewing distance 20feet. I upgraded from 106" white screen, gain 1.2. You should have no problem with 120" with BenQ W5000. Plus your room is 30' long and you can always move the seats back if too close.


----------



## DaveHao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18863394
> 
> 
> That's great to hear you got your problem sorted out. Since my screen was custom order, i'll have to wait a month of two which is not a problem. My friend and i have always bought home theatre equipment from eastporters and their service has always been great. They stand behind their product. that's why i was not hesitant to pay up front when i ordered my custom screen.
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion for anyone wanting to know how to mount their fixed frame screen to the wall. If you are not able to find a stud and you want to hang your screen of the drywall. I'd suggest using toggle bolts 1/4" x 3". All you need is two of these for the top part. Each of these can hold up to 85lbs of weight and you can get them at Lowes or Home Depot. You will also need two nuts and two washers. Make about 1/2 inch hole in the drywall so you can fit the collapsed wings through the hole. Now before you place the bolt in the hole, put the nut on first, then the washer and then the wings. Once you place wings through the hole, leave about 1" screw sticking out and tighten the nut against the wall. Now for the last part, in order for the screw head to fit into the metal part, use a metal cutting drill to make a wide enough hole near the bottom part. This needs to be done near the bottom portion of the hole if you are looking at your screen from behind. Once you have your screen hanging off these two screws, you can use a L type bracket on the bottom to hold the bottom of screen in place. Hope this helps those who are looking to hang their screens of the drywall.



Hi, MJ


A quick update, we just finished making the replacement material for you. We going to use air shipping this time and so you don't have to wait 1-2 month for it. You should have it in a 1-2 weeks maximum.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18871143
> 
> 
> no problem. If you can fit 120" in your room, i'd go with that instead of 106". price difference is minimal plus you won't regret it after thinking you should have gone to a bigger size. I'm doing 145" wide with my projector, viewing distance 20feet. I upgraded from 106" white screen, gain 1.2. You should have no problem with 120" with BenQ W5000. Plus your room is 30' long and you can always move the seats back if too close.



I agree. If the your room allows for it, go bigger. But if it is just sheer size, always choose correct viewing sizes and distance based on Industry standards instead. Going wall to wall will be just too much in most cases, with rare exceptions. Then again, in the end, do what you want and be happy with it, but always be open to trying new things and you will always be happy. They make great screens. Keep us in the loop everyone when you get your new screen!


----------



## MJ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/18871711
> 
> 
> Hi, MJ
> 
> 
> A quick update, we just finished making the replacement material for you. We going to use air shipping this time and so you don't have to wait 1-2 month for it. You should have it in a 1-2 weeks maximum.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. I didn't want you guys to incur extra cost by using air because it wasn't your fault. Damages are rare but they can occur at factory or during shipping, so can't blame you for it. Plus it was a custom screen otherwise i know i would have got a replacement from you right away. Minh from your company called me last week and said it would be safer if the screen didn't come by air. I'm using my existing screen for now. So don't want them to rush it, I'm willing to wait a month or two. Not a big deal. thanks for the update.


----------



## Pastuch

I would love to do a 120 inch screen but my room dimensions are:


The room is 113 Inches Wide, 83 inches tall (7 foot ceiling), and 316 Inches Deep (great for multi rowed seating).


So if I got the 120 inch screen (It's 110.7 inches accross) I would only have 1 inch of play on either side of the screen which is a little crazy. My signature has photos (old, the ceiling is finished now) and more details on my room.


I have ****** tower speakers on either side of the screen (Yes I know this is acoustically evil). I don't want to do an AT screen.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18873496
> 
> 
> I would love to do a 120 inch screen but my room dimensions are:
> 
> 
> The room is 113 Inches Wide, 83 inches tall (7 foot ceiling), and 316 Inches Deep (great for multi rowed seating).
> 
> 
> So if I got the 120 inch screen (It's 110.7 inches accross) I would only have 1 inch of play on either side of the screen which is a little crazy. My signature has photos (old, the ceiling is finished now) and more details on my room.
> 
> 
> I have ****** tower speakers on either side of the screen (Yes I know this is acoustically evil). I don't want to do an AT screen.



Definitely give thought to how close you will be to the screen. That is the major factor in my opinion. I have the 106" and sit about 12' from the screen. I can not imagine looking at a 120" screen from that distance, it would be too big. I was doing 110" when I was projecting onto the wall and I find the 106" I am at now more comfortable to look at.


----------



## Pastuch

I can comfortably sit 9 feet from a 106 inch screen. I've already ordered the 106 and it's in the mail. Hopefully Puro gets it here by tomorrow.


I'm going to put my couch on some milk crates and see if I can see over the front row seating.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18874478
> 
> 
> I'm going to put my couch on some milk crates and see if I can see over the front row seating.



Oh my god you have to take a picture of that. I so want to see that.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18873496
> 
> 
> I would love to do a 120 inch screen but my room dimensions are:
> 
> 
> The room is 113 Inches Wide, 83 inches tall (7 foot ceiling), and 316 Inches Deep (great for multi rowed seating).
> 
> 
> So if I got the 120 inch screen (It's 110.7 inches accross) I would only have 1 inch of play on either side of the screen which is a little crazy. My signature has photos (old, the ceiling is finished now) and more details on my room.
> 
> 
> I have ****** tower speakers on either side of the screen (Yes I know this is acoustically evil). I don't want to do an AT screen.



I am looking at your photo, and the image of the on wall screen looks good (in terms of size)...but I am just guessing here, but that is nowhere near 120" is it? You may regret such a large screen in setting such as your's...a lot of advice has been given already, and I think you are pretty set on doing it your own way, though if it's an opinion you would like, I say choose a balance between acoustic awesomeness, and visual slamdunk. Get those towers off the side walls, give 'em room to work for you, and decrease the size of the screen a little. At 7' feet tall, you really don't have a lot of space for such a monster screen when you are considering a second row?


----------



## zuluwalker

Pastuch,


Use this tool to help make some choices, I found it helpful.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=505237


----------



## Pastuch

I posted my room dimensions earlier. I have a 112 inch screen right now but I am dropping down to 106 with the Elune I ordered. I will probably replace the towers with bookshelves and put them under the screen when I do my big speaker upgrade next year. I'm thinking the Axiom Grand-master minus the sub.


I don't need to elevate the floor to have a second row. I can just build a big box for my couch.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18876635
> 
> 
> Zulu ive said it multiple times already. 106 inches is what I ordered. I was arguing against 120.



OMG! So sorry, I was really tired when I looked. I apologize. I am glad to hear you are decided, and I wish you well with your new screen.


----------



## Pastuch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18876645
> 
> 
> OMG! So sorry, I was really tired when I looked. I apologize. I am glad to hear you are decided, and I wish you well with your new screen.



No worries!


Thanks for your advice about the speakers. Even with the 106 inch screen it still has a 3 inch border so I won't be able to move the speakers off the wall. I'll have to invest in bookshelves.


----------



## Pastuch

I got my Elara 2 screen and so far I'm a little disappointed. With a pure white background I can see a white sheen and waves in the screen. I think I may not have tightened the tensioning screws enough. I've looked at both guides (the one that came with it) and the one on Eastporters site and neither give a good idea on what is tight enough. Right now I have the screen resting against the wall at a bit of an angle so that may be part of the sheen issue. Also I haven't calibrated to the new display yet. I'm comparing it vs the custom paint mix that I used (6 coats). I have to say that the paint is winning right now.


The only thing I find amazing about the elunevision is the contrast is significantly improved. Color vibrancy and brightness are a lot better while maintaining the same black level I had before. Tonight I'll tighten the tensioning screws a bit more and mount it to the wall.


Paint mix that I am comparing elune to:


Screen (D.I.Y.): Thanks to Tiddler (Todd) for the paint advice. It's still not perfect after six coats, the guy who did the drywall before i moved in did a brutal job.


~N8.5 DIY Tint {Medium Gray} w/ Poly mix.

Quart Custom Tint

Behr UPW (1850,4850)

0 6 0 Lamp Black

0 1 1 Brown Oxide

0 0 1 Medium Yellow


----------



## MJ1

Did you use the 4 metal rods that came with it?? once you install those rods in the 4 corners..tighten all 4 sides equally until the screen is pefectly flat. If you have it resting on the floor, you are likely to see waves in the screen because of weight that goes on the bottom. What i've done with my screens, tighten it equally from all sides and then hang the screen. Once the screen is hanging of the drywall, tighten some the screws again whereever you see a wave. You should be able to get to all the screws from sides and the bottom of the screen and sometimes top as long as it's not right against the ceiling. Leaving waves and not having the screen perfectly flat will make a huge difference in picture quality. good luck. let us know how it goes


----------



## Pastuch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ1* /forum/post/18882595
> 
> 
> Did you use the 4 metal rods that came with it?? once you install those rods in the 4 corners..tighten all 4 sides equally until the screen is pefectly flat. If you have it resting on the floor, you are likely to see waves in the screen because of weight that goes on the bottom. What i've done with my screens, tighten it equally from all sides and then hang the screen. Once the screen is hanging of the drywall, tighten some the screws again whereever you see a wave. You should be able to get to all the screws from sides and the bottom of the screen and sometimes top as long as it's not right against the ceiling. Leaving waves and not having the screen perfectly flat will make a huge difference in picture quality. good luck. let us know how it goes



I don't see how you could even mount the screen to the frame without the metal rods. I assembled the screen with great care and checked both sets of instructions at each step.


Do either of you (ZULU & MJ1) have a computer connected to your PJ? I want to know if you guys see any imperfections with a pure white screen.


Do either of you see a bit of reflective sheen towards the center of the screen?


While lying on the floor my screen looks totally flat but once I blast light at it I can see plenty of tiny wrinkles. I have it tight enough that the screen doesn't sag at all. I'll be finishing the assembly later tonight and tightening further.


----------



## MJ1

No i don't have a computer connected. I only watch DVDs and Blurays on it. It might be something to do with projector overscan or most probably due to having waves in the screen. I'm just guessing. I'd have to see to be able to tell you what it might be. Can you post screenshots of what you are seeing? On a side note, i don't think it'll be an issue during normal tv or movie watching because you won't really have a pure white background. But certainly work on those waves you described above. Screen should be flat. Once you have the screen mounted, you'll know which screws to tighten.


----------



## Pastuch

Seeing as how my PC is the center of my home theater, having poor quality whites isn't an option. I web-browse on a 106 inch screen for a reason.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18883370
> 
> 
> Do either of you see a bit of reflective sheen towards the center of the screen?



I noted that in my review. But it's really only noticeable on all white and does not bother me during normal viewing.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18883370
> 
> 
> I don't see how you could even mount the screen to the frame without the metal rods. I assembled the screen with great care and checked both sets of instructions at each step.
> 
> 
> Do either of you (ZULU & MJ1) have a computer connected to your PJ? I want to know if you guys see any imperfections with a pure white screen.
> 
> 
> Do either of you see a bit of reflective sheen towards the center of the screen?
> 
> 
> While lying on the floor my screen looks totally flat but once I blast light at it I can see plenty of tiny wrinkles. I have it tight enough that the screen doesn't sag at all. I'll be finishing the assembly later tonight and tightening further.



I did connect a PC for a short period, and I experimented with different stills and test screens. I found the quality to as substantial as with Blu-ray.


What I think is being discussed as an "imperfection" is something I eluded to before in a old review I made. If we are talking about the same thing, and you are watching a pure white screen, then yes, I too can make out a slight texture to the screen. Problem is I have a great deal of difficulty focusing on it, it comes and goes, when and IF I notice it all. I believe my eyes do not seperate the percieved texture very accurately, and as a result i see it sometimes, and not at all - all the while watching a single still image.


Now, I am using a silver screen. If someone is using a white screen, I am sorry I do not know about the imperfections you may or may not find. If we have the same screen, then I will assure that after a good strong callibration, the differences are so fabulous that you will not likely see the imperfection again. I just watched Book of Eli, and there are many white and bright sky scenes, I did not even once find myself aware of anything but a crystal clear image.


I thought about that angle of the image hitting the screen, while it rests leaning against the wall, and I believe the issues will mostly resolve itself once properly hung, tightened and positioned. If not, it may also be possible that you are in one of two perdicaments: One, you are sensitive to the slightest of flaws, and need a top quality best you can buy screen. Two, you may have a defective screen.


I'd also like to point out what we all know, watching a plain white screen is boring. Why do we ALL do it? I imagine it's an act of the insane, so we should only find it the next step that we start going crazy about plain white screen defects. My prescription: watch a good movie! Have a cold one and get lost in the game. If at the end of that the screen drives you nuts, return it. Other than that, white is white, and if you put the most beautiful person in the world under a huge light, flaws will show.


Hang it on the wall, watch a movie, and forget about it!










I would be very interested though how many owners are willing to return their screens and or pay more for a new one, vs. buying a can of dark paint and painting that front wall darker...if you could, would you be willing to paint the ceiling darker? The benefits would be instant.










Please let us know how you all find the screen. I love it.


----------



## azereus

Hey guys,


Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with the Triton 16:9 manual screens? I'm looking at one of the 92" models. I haven't picked yet between the different gains (or white or grey) because to be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what the differences are and which would be best for me. Right now I'm just looking for general impressions or reviews on the quality of the manual screens. Thanks


----------



## Spekter

Hey zuluwalker... I was looking at your blue patern screenshot and I don't know if it'S only the picture but It look like the middle fo your screen is brighter than the edge.. could it be a small hotspot from the Elara II screen ?


I have the same projector as you and I'm still debating between the Elara2, White 1.2 or Grey 1.1.


I want a improve the black but I want a keep a bright picture and as well a good angle view. but I'm allergic to hotspot !







! I can't support that.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spekter* /forum/post/18923288
> 
> 
> Hey zuluwalker... I was looking at your blue patern screenshot and I don't know if it'S only the picture but It look like the middle fo your screen is brighter than the edge.. could it be a small hotspot from the Elara II screen ?
> 
> 
> I have the same projector as you and I'm still debating between the Elara2, White 1.2 or Grey 1.1.
> 
> 
> I want a improve the black but I want a keep a bright picture and as well a good angle view. but I'm allergic to hotspot !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I can't support that.



Excellent question: I would not go as far as to call it the often mis-term-menor "Hot spot" hahahaha


Well, what you are seeing is the difference between a higher gain screen vs. it's ideal viewing angle. The higher the gain, the brighter the center of screen and the more ideal the main viewing position. The lower the gain, the uniform the picture. So...why would anyone in their right mind set up their guests to have a crappy viewing? That would be an over-reaction. The difference is slight at 1.4 gain, very slight. Click on my signature to see my room. As you will see we have two rows with three seats each. I sit in all of them. I do not have a crappy seat in the house. I do though, watch a lot more movies alone, than with guests. So I want the very best viewing for myself in my seat under the sword, but the flexability to give all guests a great image and viewing. The silver screen grants us a very high end image...very high end. I recommend it to you. Fully endorsing it.


If there are other factors influencing your decision, then take all things into account, such as budget and the rest. We did not blink at the cost, but you may feel differently. Or, you may have a family of five who always watch movies together and don't need the hassle of a best possible view. Realistically these screens kick ass, and I can not fault them. The supposed Hot Spot you read about may often be a split between defect, and misunderstanding of gain, and how it works.


Please let me know if this helps. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Spekter

Thx for ou for all the details.. you really know how to make people feel good







haha...


Well yesterday, I tested my epson 8100 on friend screen projector the first Elunevision White 1.4 gain (bought in 2005).


I was really happy with the image but I wish I could have a little more white witout affecting the black. so when I put the Living room setting (tweaked) I like the white but I was trying too keep natural or even Theater mode.. but in these two setting the white is white but not as much as the Living Room color.


The new elunevision white has a gain of 1.2 so the black will be a bit.. just a bit better but the white might be less white, so this is why I was looking for the Elara II silver screen because based on your review it increase the brightness and keep a good black.


the only think is that my room is mode wide than narrow. so I have two 6 seat beside each one that make a small curve but the last one on the left or right is at an angle of 40-45... I might have to sacrifice the angle view a little bit.


How does it look if you go like at an angle view of 20 degree ? is it really dark ? is it like not watchable at all. I'm not expecting to watch movie with this angle view BUT more angle view I have better for me in case if family decide to come over and we have like 7-8 people watching the movie.. I will give my best place to someone else and probably seat on the edge










one more thing: when you have a scene with a lot of brightness (like a sky view or like one of your screenshot with a boat.. do you feel that the centre of the screen is too muich white ? like the white is really white, almost like a small reflection ? it's hard to explain.. but I'm sure you understand.

Thx again for your info.


----------



## grimbeaver

Spekter I would not worry too much about the viewing angle. Attached is a photo of my setup with an 8100 and the 106" Elara II. I have a very critical friend who does not mind sitting in the loveseat off to the side. I've sat in any spot and been able to see the image just fine. Maybe others are more picky than me though. I was going for more of a multipurpose room than dedicated theater. I wanted the theater to be somewhat discrete, thus the in-wall speakers. The space behind the main couch has a table for playing cards or other board games.


----------



## Spekter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimbeaver* /forum/post/18950129
> 
> 
> Spekter I would not worry too much about the viewing angle. Attached is a photo of my setup with an 8100 and the 106" Elara II. I have a very critical friend who does not mind sitting in the loveseat off to the side. I've sat in any spot and been able to see the image just fine. Maybe others are more picky than me though. I was going for more of a multipurpose room than dedicated theater. I wanted the theater to be somewhat discrete, thus the in-wall speakers. The space behind the main couch has a table for playing cards or other board games.



Really Clean setup







Mine is almost the same but unfortunaly I had to go with the White 1.2 gain screen for now.. (money reason...) but dave told me that they are working on an upgrade feature for people who want a exchange their screen in the future so I don't have any more details but for now I will enjoye the white and maybe next summer I'll upgrade.. I'm sure the white 1.2 will be fine for now







I'll post some screenshot once my multimedia room will be more presentable.. now it's a mess !


----------



## grimbeaver

Thanks Spekter. I've got all the electronics in a closet in the back of the room and a 2" smurf tube in the ceiling running up to the projector to pull cables through. I have to open the door though when I use it because I have not decided yet how to vent it. One of the walls is a cold air return for the adjacent room. I'm torn between trying to vent into that and hoping to pull enough air through the bottom of the door, or pulling air in through the air return in the adjacent room and exhausting it out the ceiling into the floor joists. I'm very happy with my setup. The only snag I ran into is the closet was too far for the Rockband receivers so I had to run an active USB repeater cable to a USB hub on top of the projector. All my other wireless controllers have worked fine.


----------



## Pastuch

Eastporters provided me with a full refund with no hassles. Excellent service. I would buy from them again. If your planning on using a 1080p projector I would recommend against the Elara II. The screen has too much texture. Eastporters sent me some test material with lower texture but I haven't received it yet.


Edit: Spekter the "too much white" in the center is called hot spotting. I had it on mine too.


----------



## mxk83

If anyone would like to see some shots of my Elunevision 120" 1.2 white screen, either in action, or my whole theatre room, check out this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=18972321


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18966798
> 
> 
> Eastporters provided me with a full refund with no hassles. Excellent service. I would buy from them again. If your planning on using a 1080p projector I would recommend against the Elara II. The screen has too much texture. Eastporters sent me some test material with lower texture but I haven't received it yet.
> 
> 
> Edit: Spekter the "too much white" in the center is called hot spotting. I had it on mine too.



The texture kind of depends on what you are looking for. I find it helps minimize the screen door effect I was able to slightly make out when projecting onto the wall. Either way I like the colors and contrast I get with the Elara II.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mxk83* /forum/post/18972390
> 
> 
> If anyone would like to see some shots of my Elunevision 120" 1.2 white screen, either in action, or my whole theatre room, check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=18972321



I loved the link for your theater room! Great work. We share so many items for equipment!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pastuch* /forum/post/18966798
> 
> 
> Eastporters provided me with a full refund with no hassles. Excellent service. I would buy from them again. If your planning on using a 1080p projector I would recommend against the Elara II. The screen has too much texture. Eastporters sent me some test material with lower texture but I haven't received it yet.
> 
> 
> Edit: Spekter the "too much white" in the center is called hot spotting. I had it on mine too.



I just checked out your link, nice colour combo, very good work! This is fantastic that so many of us are producing good quality theater rooms and with good results!


----------



## zuluwalker

Anyone been contacted by management at Eastporters lately?


----------



## timmmay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19067357
> 
> 
> Anyone been contacted by management at Eastporters lately?



contacted about what? i'm planning to buy a screen from them. is there something i should know before ordering?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmmay* /forum/post/19188122
> 
> 
> contacted about what? i'm planning to buy a screen from them. is there something i should know before ordering?



Nothing bad at all. They just asked me for photos of my theater room to use, I said sure. I was curious if other's had been asked too. I LOVE my screen! Good choice! Excellent customer service.


----------



## pkarmouche

Has anyone switched from a DIY (blackout fabric or other material) screen to an Elunevision white 1.2 screen? I'm interested to hear how much of an improvement the Elunevision material makes for your image over the typical DIY solution.


Paul


----------



## lin000

I got a tabtensioned one but I don't know how to adjust the upper limit. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## lin000

I got a EluneVision screen and I'm replacing it with another one due to wrong color suggestion. I am currently having a white one and the black doesn't look good.


My room is light wall, white ceiling. I'm not intending to use it at daytime.


My sofa's distance from the screen is about 11'. Projector (Epson 8350) to screen is about 12.5', ceiling mounted. The screen is 120", My sofa doesn't go exceed the length of the screen.


I was debating between:

1. 1.8 Grey, view angle 100 degree. http://www.elunevision.com/cinema-gray.html 

2. 1.1 Grey, view angle 160 degree. http://www.elunevision.com/pro-cinema-gray.html 


What's your suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## pkarmouche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lin000* /forum/post/19294314
> 
> 
> I got a EluneVision screen and I'm replacing it with another one due to wrong color suggestion. I am currently having a white one and the black doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> My room is light wall, white ceiling. I'm not intending to use it at daytime.
> 
> 
> My sofa's distance from the screen is about 11'. Projector (Epson 8350) to screen is about 12.5', ceiling mounted. The screen is 120", My sofa doesn't go exceed the length of the screen.
> 
> 
> I was debating between:
> 
> 1. 1.8 Grey, view angle 100 degree. http://www.elunevision.com/cinema-gray.html
> 
> 2. 1.1 Grey, view angle 160 degree. http://www.elunevision.com/pro-cinema-gray.html
> 
> 
> What's your suggestion? Thanks.



You might get better advice if you advise what projector you are using; and also posting this question in a forum/thread dealing with your type of projector.


That said, it is my opinion that when you are using a projector, your walls should not be a light color (especially white). Try _at least_ painting your screen wall a dark color. Try Ralph Lauren's "Rock Wall Vine" color (Home Depot), it's a very deep green that I found is more attractive than black but still dark enough to make your contrast ratio really pop. Doing this (and possibly also your ceiling), and your white screen may work best.


Good luck.


Paul


----------



## budwich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lin000* /forum/post/19262965
> 
> 
> I got a tabtensioned one but I don't know how to adjust the upper limit. Can anyone please help me?



I don't think you can .... but why do you need to make the adjustment... doesn't the screen retract "fully" into the case????


Question... how do like the screen??? does the "tabbing" work well??? I am thinking a buying a 106in one.


----------



## SmoothGS

Can you set an lower limit when you lower the screen? I don't think you can as it wasn't listed on the specs...


Also, how does this compare to a Grandview Cyper series? A friend of mine has that screen, and I'm looking at the Elunevision electric one in white 1.2 gain. This will be my first proj setup, so I don't have much to compare to.


What other screens should I look at in this price range, its hard to beat the price. Looking at getting the Epson 8350 for a 120" screen. Sitting about 14' from the screen. Lightcontrolled basement watching mostly HDTV, sports, then movies and gaming.


----------



## budwich

on the tensioned based screens, the pictures that I have seen show a lower limit adjustment screw/hole in the case.


----------



## SmoothGS

Ok thanks.


How does the Elunevision compare to the Mustang screen from Tigerdirect?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...WS#ReviewStart 



Cheaper in price and great reviews so far....


----------



## Venom09

Hi all,


I sighned up just to reply to this thread (and hopefully more in the future







)


I just sold my Z5 and 120in 1.8 GrayWolf (did not like the view angle) pull down screen to make the leap to 1080. I plan to replace it with the W6000 or 8700ub projector some time this week... (still undecided







)


But my concern is the screen!!! For the longest time I wanted a silver screen

and the Elara2 looks pretty good as far as pricing. And someone posted that the viewing angle is great for people sitting off to the side.


For those with this screen, how does it deal with moderate ambient light?


For say watching sports with some friends. I have good controll over lights and there is no direct lights pointing to the screen. I have little pot lights and spot lights on dimmers directed to the seating and computer area.


My dedicated theater room is 18 by 15 ft with the computer area roughly 8 by 8 linked in a L shape off to the right rear.


thanks Riaan


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venom09* /forum/post/19327084
> 
> 
> But my concern is the screen!!! For the longest time I wanted a silver screen
> 
> and the Elara2 looks pretty good as far as pricing. And someone posted that the viewing angle is great for people sitting off to the side.
> 
> 
> For those with this screen, how does it deal with moderate ambient light?
> 
> 
> For say watching sports with some friends. I have good controll over lights and there is no direct lights pointing to the screen. I have little pot lights and spot lights on dimmers directed to the seating and computer area.
> 
> 
> thanks Riaan



Hey Venom09,

I own an Elara II Silver. Here are some shots of it. The first two are of sports in low ambient light. I have taken one of shots off to the side to show an off center position (I am tight up against the wall on the rear riser, 6ft from center, and 15 feet back). The last two are in dark out conditions. Notice the excellent contrast, due in part to the black ceiling and main wall...it really makes a difference. Trust me.


I did not change the light output, it is in Theater Black II, and ECO low light mode for both the dark out and ambient shots. I will post another one another day of it pushed up to a brighter setting like Living Room...but my beautiful wife just kicked me out so she could watch her show! ahha










I am using a Epson 8100, that I have callibrated. AVR is Pioneer Elite VSX-21txh. 25 foot HDMI cable.










I am building accoustic panels right now, and they are resting up against the walls in the photos.




























Zulu


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venom09* /forum/post/19327084
> 
> 
> For those with this screen, how does it deal with moderate ambient light?
> 
> 
> For say watching sports with some friends. I have good controll over lights and there is no direct lights pointing to the screen. I have little pot lights and spot lights on dimmers directed to the seating and computer area.



Okay, my wife did not let me change the channel, but she did let me turn it up to Living Room mode and take a picture...then I had to run like hell and agree to let her go out to dinner at an expensive restaurant with one of her girlfriends...For you Venom09, for you I did this! Enjoy



















Zulu


----------



## Venom09

Thanks so much for those. Tell your wife this is a matter of life and death







My wife said she is going to kill me if I mess up this new project.










If you don`t mind (and when you get a chance), can you take a few more shots to show view angles. One dead center, 15deg and 30 deg of to a side same distance from the screen. With enough ambient light around the seating area to read something.


thanks a bunch!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venom09* /forum/post/19330952
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for those. Tell your wife this is a matter of life and death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife said she is going to kill me if I mess up this new project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don`t mind (and when you get a chance), can you take a few more shots to show view angles. One dead center, 15deg and 30 deg of to a side same distance from the screen. With enough ambient light around the seating area to read something.
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch!



Are you under any sort of time frame or rush? I would like to do this for you, but it may have to be Sat. night??


----------



## PhatboyC

Thanks for the picture zuluwalker. Since I am too looking into buying a screen in the next two months I appreciate this. Although a fancy dinner with two women can hardly be regarded as a bad deal.


----------



## Venom09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19332321
> 
> 
> Are you under any sort of time frame or rush? I would like to do this for you, but it may have to be Sat. night??



A week or so is fine, thanks. I am still doing homework.

Picking the projector was the easy part once you know what you want, great reviews out there. I went with the W6000 btw










A couple weeks ago a salesman from one of our local hometheater shops came by with some screen samples incl the highly talked about Black Diamond 11 1.4.


Great stuff, but lets just say I cannot justify that kind of cost yet.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhatboyC* /forum/post/19334460
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture zuluwalker. Since I am too looking into buying a screen in the next two months I appreciate this. Although a fancy dinner with two women can hardly be regarded as a bad deal.



if only!! I was clearly not invited other than send the visa along. Well more like approved a night of extravagance...you're right though, not such a bad deal considering the room with all my blinking toys.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venom09* /forum/post/19336776
> 
> 
> A week or so is fine, thanks. I am still doing homework.
> 
> Picking the projector was the easy part once you know what you want, great reviews out there. I went with the W6000 btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple weeks ago a salesman from one of our local hometheater shops came by with some screen samples incl the highly talked about Black Diamond 11 1.4.
> 
> 
> Great stuff, but lets just say I cannot justify that kind of cost yet.



Nice projector! Hoping to post those shots tomorrow.


----------



## budwich

recently got a elunevision tab tensioned screen (gray based). was wondering if anyone has this type of elunevision screen and was successful in getting rid of waves. The screen material is pretty heavy compared to a vinyl only based screen and as a result, the tensionning appears to have to work really hard to remove any "V" waves and such. I haven't been successful yet and hence the question. Of course, the basic design of the small roller screen lends itself to sagging and the resulting "V's" but I was hoping a tension system resolve it.... probably not????


----------



## budwich

Quote:

Originally Posted by *budwich* 
on the tensioned based screens, the pictures that I have seen show a lower limit adjustment screw/hole in the case.
The information is quite misleading on this product... probably more like "incorrectly translated". The picture shows a "lower limit" stop hole in the casing. However, it is NOT the lower limit stop, it is the UPPER limit stop. Found out the hard way as my screen went back up into the case before I realized that I had adjusted the wrong stop... didn't understand why it had no affect on the lower stop. For further information of an earlier post, there is indeed an upper and lower limit stop, just like most tubular motor screens. The other stop screw (white) can be seen thru the casing opening so you don't need a "hole". The white screw is the lower limit stop. The screen has another feature whereby you can "memorize" another stop position by pressing stop and down at the same time at the place you want a "memorized stop". I haven't tried it yet (and probably should based on the reliability of the manual so far). I have tried to minimize the "V waves" I posted earlier about using the "old sheet of paper(s) wound up in the roller as part of the top wraps" trick. It appears to reduce the waves a bit.... but am somewhat disappointed that it isn't "flatter".


----------



## DaveHao

I'd like to clear up a bit of confusion about some of the tab tension screens being floated around on here. Earlier this year, we designed and manufactured screens with intent of releasing and selling them. However, we were not satisfied with the resultscreens, as they did not meet performance metrics we targeted, so we decided not to release them. Instead, they were released to a gentleman who was to sell them on ebay at very low prices to reflect the low performance and de-mark them so as to not confuse people about the brand or any warranty. It seems a few were not de-marked and may be causing some confusion. To date, no tab-tension screens (other than unsatisfactory batch which was being sold on ebay, and was supposed to be de-marked) have been sold.


Since we are releasing a tab-tension screen to our installers and resellers which will go on sale next week, I wanted to clear up any confusion above. The new tab-tensioned screen will have a high standard of performance, higher feature set, a very clear manual, EluneVision 30 day money back guarantee.


Thanks,


Dave


EluneVision.com

Eastporters.com


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/19488547
> 
> 
> I'd like to clear up a bit of confusion about some of the tab tension screens being floated around on here. Earlier this year, we designed and manufactured screens with intent of releasing and selling them. However, we were not satisfied with the resultscreens, as they did not meet performance metrics we targeted, so we decided not to release them. Instead, they were released to a gentleman who was to sell them on ebay at very low prices to reflect the low performance and de-mark them so as to not confuse people about the brand or any warranty. It seems a few were not de-marked and may be causing some confusion. To date, no tab-tension screens (other than unsatisfactory batch which was being sold on ebay, and was supposed to be de-marked) have been sold.
> 
> 
> Since we are releasing a tab-tension screen to our installers and resellers which will go on sale next week, I wanted to clear up any confusion above. The new tab-tensioned screen will have a high standard of performance, higher feature set, a very clear manual, EluneVision 30 day money back guarantee.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> EluneVision.com
> 
> Eastporters.com



Thanks for staying on top of things Dave. Maybe demark the objectionable merchandise yourselves next time so as to not cause the brand to suffer.


Are you working on a masking system? Clips or motorized? I would be very interested in previewing or assisting with this if you need field tests. As well as I would line up to buy one. I feel the tug of 2.35 in my life...if you know what I mean!


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Are you working on a masking system? Clips or motorized? I would be very interested in previewing or assisting with this if you need field tests. As well as I would line up to buy one. I feel the tug of 2.35 in my life...if you know what I mean!



We are developing a masking system, but nothing is imminent as far as release date.


At the moment we are working on a few very exciting projects, one of them to be released within a matter of a week or two. Since there's lots of good discussion on here, I thought I'd give you a taste of what's coming up. The first new release will be a Reference Fixed-Frame screen (without the price tags our competitors have even for their "value" screens), which we've been working on for quite a while. Some basic facts:


-meets all performance metrics of the $3000+ Stewart Studiotek 100 and Da-Lite JKP Affinity

-exceeds feature set of the above mentioned screens

-screen material perfect lambertian diffuser, giving a perfect image and near-unity gain at any angle

-absolutely no hot spotting or texturing (not an exaggeration, I'm happy to say)

-perfectly smooth screen surface means that no integrity and resolution of 1080P (and higher in the future) images is lost

-excellent white field uniformity and color accuracy

-thick 5" aluminum frame frame borders add to the luxury of the screen


Screenshot:
http://www.elunevision.com/IMG_2664.jpg 


This is hot off the camera, we took it an hour or two ago - no photoshopping, no touchups. Edit: Dave used a Mitsubishi HC3800 - my mistake, but this is by no means a high-end projector by any stretch. We managed to completely eliminate hot-spotting and texturing. I'm particularly proud of the 5" standard frame covered with velvet - this is something our competitors charge an arm and a leg for as an upgrade - for our screen, it'll be standard.


So, for those looking for performance - we think it's a no-brainer between choosing this or a 3+ times more expensive Stewart Reference screen. For those looking at cost, we again think it's a no-brainer to buy this screen over a similarly priced Grandview screen. Of course, we'll have a 30-day money back guarantee if you're not satisfied with the performance.


Milosh Jovic


EluneVision.com

Eastporters.com


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/19531606
> 
> 
> We are developing a masking system, but nothing is imminent as far as release date.
> 
> 
> At the moment we are working on a few very exciting projects, one of them to be released within a matter of a week or two. Since there's lots of good discussion on here, I thought I'd give you a taste of what's coming up. The first new release will be a Reference Fixed-Frame screen (without the price tags our competitors have even for their "value" screens), which we've been working on for quite a while. Some basic facts:
> 
> 
> So, for those looking for performance - we think it's a no-brainer between choosing this or a 3+ times more expensive Stewart Reference screen. For those looking at cost, we again think it's a no-brainer to buy this screen over a similarly priced Grandview screen. Of course, we'll have a 30-day money back guarantee if you're not satisfied with the performance.
> 
> 
> Milosh Jovic
> 
> 
> EluneVision.com
> 
> Eastporters.com



First off, I am as excited as heck about a masking system!!!


Secondly, that screen shot is just wicked! Nice very nice. I am impressed by your product line, and will continue to support you as a company as you are always seeking to raise the bar over your last time. And your commitment to previous and returning is customers is appreciated (Thank you for taking the time to talk with me on the phone last week.)


The new screen is wonderful, and would appear to be going right after some big shoes; I hope it has a chance to be reviewed soon. Keep it up and please keep us informed of your masking systems. If at all possible can you attempt to bring them to market in much the same mannor as you do with pricing your screens, which is to say - they are reasonably priced for the average man.










Thanks!

Zulu


----------



## budwich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/19488547
> 
> 
> I'd like to clear up a bit of confusion about some of the tab tension screens being floated around on here. Earlier this year, we designed and manufactured screens with intent of releasing and selling them. However, we were not satisfied with the resultscreens, as they did not meet performance metrics we targeted, so we decided not to release them. Instead, they were released to a gentleman who was to sell them on ebay at very low prices to reflect the low performance and de-mark them so as to not confuse people about the brand or any warranty. It seems a few were not de-marked and may be causing some confusion. To date, no tab-tension screens (other than unsatisfactory batch which was being sold on ebay, and was supposed to be de-marked) have been sold.
> 
> 
> Since we are releasing a tab-tension screen to our installers and resellers which will go on sale next week, I wanted to clear up any confusion above. The new tab-tensioned screen will have a high standard of performance, higher feature set, a very clear manual, EluneVision 30 day money back guarantee.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> EluneVision.com
> 
> Eastporters.com



Glad you cleared some of my "misinformation" up. It wasn't clear from the seller that it was "factory seconds" so to speak and the labels are there. Anyways, hopefully the documentation is better on your "new release" as there are a "few misinformations" about adjustments and such. Good luck with its rollout and sales.


----------



## Noxdowne

Hello guys, I am upgrading my current screen and I wanted some feedback.


I am considering the Elunevison screen and I own a sanyo Z700 projector.


16 foot throw distance, all black room and no outside lighting...so very dark.


I like the tab tension design but I like the 1.8 grey screen color to help the 700 keep up with blacks.


Any problem forseen with going with the old non tab tensioned design?


better to go tab tension and not worry about the white screen material?


Overwhelmed here










Jeff


----------



## Noxdowne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noxdowne* /forum/post/19555877
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I am upgrading my current screen and I wanted some feedback.
> 
> 
> I am considering the Elunevison screen and I own a sanyo Z700 projector.
> 
> 
> 16 foot throw distance, all black room and no outside lighting...so very dark.
> 
> 
> I like the tab tension design but I like the 1.8 grey screen color to help the 700 keep up with blacks.
> 
> 
> Any problem forseen with going with the old non tab tensioned design?
> 
> 
> better to go tab tension and not worry about the white screen material?
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



I went with the grey


----------



## Sprocket89

Long time reader, but first time poster. I'm building my first HT and I'm not 100% on what to go with for the screen. I'm planning on getting a BenQ W1000+ projecter, and the reviews seem to indicate they are very bright pj's but that they may be a little lacking in the contrast, so after reading through this thread and a few others, it sounds like I'd be best by going with a grey screen. I'm on a pretty tight budget and was thinking I'd get the 106" manual grey 1.8 screen. My room is 12 x 20 with 2 small windows that I will have blackout shades for. I'll be painting the walls darker colors, but don't think I can talk the wife into a dark ceiling, as it's going to be a HT/Rec room with love sacs to move and put out a ping pong table when not watching movies. Any advise/input for a newbie would be fantastic. These Elunevision screens seem like the way to go for cost/benefit ratio.


Thanks in advance for any response!


----------



## redhot11

Hello,

I am considering an Epson 8350 and an Elunevision II from eastporters as well. I have a 20 ft wide by 21 ft long light controlled basement.

I have a full wall to project onto, and have room to put the projector from 10.5 ft to 18 ft. mounted to the ceiling. I can put the seating position anywhere as well.


Would like your opinion on screen size. Was thinking of either a 106" or a 119"


I am a newbe to projectors. But I prefer quality over quantity. Will the quality of the picture suffer much between the two. Where should I place the projector and seating position, and what type of screen material should I go with?


John


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redhot11* /forum/post/19578132
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am considering an Epson 8350 and an Elunevision II from eastporters as well. I have a 20 ft wide by 21 ft long light controlled basement.
> 
> I have a full wall to project onto, and have room to put the projector from 10.5 ft to 18 ft. mounted to the ceiling. I can put the seating position anywhere as well.
> 
> 
> Would like your opinion on screen size. Was thinking of either a 106" or a 119"
> 
> 
> I am a newbe to projectors. But I prefer quality over quantity. Will the quality of the picture suffer much between the two. Where should I place the projector and seating position, and what type of screen material should I go with?
> 
> 
> John



I would, now-a-days, go as big of a 2.35:1 as you could fit comfortably, AND then rig up some black curtains to mask it into a 16:9...if your asking.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi,


the EluneVision Reference Studio 100 Fixed Frames have been released. Check it out here:

http://www.elunevision.com/referencestudiofixed.html 


Thanks

Dave


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/19593518
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> the EluneVision Reference Studio 100 Fixed Frames have been released. Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.elunevision.com/referencestudiofixed.html
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



I just sent you a PM. Looks great!! Very exciting!


Please continue the good work, and maybe revisit some of your established lines for future upgrades, such as masking systems please.


The photo used on the site shows that even an non-professional photo can look amazing; but I am curious if it was your intention to do so, or if things could be cleaned up a little with a better picture?


I have sent you PM regarding some other notes I made while briefly looking at the new site.


Great work!

Zulu


----------



## cpage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> the EluneVision Reference Studio 100 Fixed Frames have been released. Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.elunevision.com/referencestudiofixed.html
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



How do we go about purchasing these and what are the prices?


----------



## DaveHao

To Purchase check here:

http://www.eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?page=index 


Thanks

Dave


----------



## cpage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/19597899
> 
> 
> To Purchase check here:
> 
> http://www.eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?page=index
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Looks like it's only available through the Canadian portion of the site. Any word on pricing or availability for the US?


Edit: Received an email stating that ordering is currently available via phone only at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## twgg

So I am fortunately enough to be about ~1hr away from EastPorters. I swung by and checked out the new reference screen.


Guys, you have to see this to believe this, the brightness is pretty even pretty much at all angles, even when I was almost parallel to the wall, i could still see the image very clearly. The screen itself is also completely smooth, almost the same as the Steward Studiotek 100, but the studiotek 100 had more texture than this. IT reminds me of a clean whiteboard.


The image is much better and I prefer this over the 1.8Gray.


I've got mine on order and can't wait to get it.


Thanks Dave for showing me all the different screens, helped a lot in my decision.


----------



## brianlun

um........................


----------



## newfmp3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twgg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I am fortunately enough to be about ~1hr away from EastPorters. I swung by and checked out the new reference screen.
> 
> 
> Guys, you have to see this to believe this, the brightness is pretty even pretty much at all angles, even when I was almost parallel to the wall, i could still see the image very clearly. The screen itself is also completely smooth, almost the same as the Steward Studiotek 100, but the studiotek 100 had more texture than this. IT reminds me of a clean whiteboard.
> 
> 
> The image is much better and I prefer this over the 1.8Gray or the 1.4perlux.
> 
> 
> I've got mine on order and can't wait to get it.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave for showing me all the different screens, helped a lot in my decision.



What gain is the material you are talking about?


Edit: never mind 1.0


Yu have any experience with the high power screen?


----------



## twgg

I compared it to the 1.8 gain screen that was there, it was just a small test piece, not the whole screen, but nevertheless, I found that it was too sensitive to the seating position. The projector was probably about 14-15' away from the screen and I found that I had to be within 2 feet from the projector (perpendicular distance) to notice the effects of the gain, around 2 feet, it had similar gain to the 1.0 reference screen and beyond 2 feet, the reference screen was brighter... so felt that it wouldn't be a good fit for my setup (projector will be ceiling mounted and I would be 4' away from the projector (perpendicular distance).


I was also able to make out the texture of the 1.8 gain material while watching hockey as the camera panned across the ice. The texture isn't bad, but I noticed it.


----------



## miloshj

Hey guys,


Over the last few weeks, we've managed to make converts out of some high end Home Theater installers with our Reference Tab-Tensioned screens (official launch later this month) and Reference Fixed screens. The good news for all the people looking to purchase screens is that I've seen some of their previous work, so their upcoming installations should be very nice additions to the EluneVision website gallery over the upcoming weeks/months.


Hopefully it'll give people a bit of a context to the screens with furniture in a room, to add to the closeups and various photos of the screen that we have and will will be posting on the website.


Happy holidays


Milosh


----------



## TboneofLA

Here’s my first impressions of the EluneVision Reference Studio Fixed Frame 108" Screen that I just got this week!


Assembly was a breeze, it only took about an hour to unpack it and put it together, with very few tools required. It comes very well packaged so probably 20 mins of that hour was spent unpacking it alone. The most difficult part was attaching the screen on to the mounting posts. It certainly wasn’t that hard and the screen material is quite flexible and stretches out rather easily once you realize it is capable of it.


I must say it looks stunning with the 5” velour frame. Mounted on the wall it gives it a very distinct look. My walls are a flat light chocolate color so it really contrasts them nicely. Overall it looks very professional and I think it would be perfect for any high end home theater.


The picture quality is very impressive from the Reference Studio 100 material. It shows no texture or grain whatsoever. Screen texture is something I find very objectionable so a smooth screen is a must for me. To give you a sense of how good it is, it really seems to add greater depth to the picture so that the screen almost disappears and gives you a real sense of emersion and dimensionality. Even on light colored scenes or sports like golf or hockey nothing is noticeable. There are no sparkles at all, light gets diffused perfectly no matter what angle you are viewing from which is rather cool. When you walk into my basement you come in almost completely parallel to the wall the screen is mounted on yet the image is still bright and clearly visible, this is really cool.


The image is very sharp and shows great contrast, the colors are amazing. I’m very impressed with the HD content on Bluray and satellite that I have watched so far. Movies and sports both look great on satellite. I watched some football on Thursday night and it was excellent, the colors looked fantastic.


I think spending a little more to get this screen is a must if you have a 1080p projector. It’s worth the extra money to get such an impressive image quality out of your projector.


My current setup is an Epson 8700UB mounted at 17.5’ with seating at 12’. I will be moving the projector to 12’ very soon to improve light output.


----------



## wpgcabby

Thanks for the review! I just bought the same setup with the 100" reference screen looking really forward to seeing it in action. Thanks for the info on mounting I was going to go about 15' but sounds like I should move it forward a couple


----------



## wpgcabby

I also want to mention that the service at Eastporters is top notch. They were super easy to deal with and man do they ship fast!


----------



## twgg

i'm at home today anxiously awaiting the delivery of my screen...


can't wait!


Now if only my monoprice order would arrive too, i need my hdmi cables!


----------



## wpgcabby

what size did you get?


----------



## twgg

i got the 115"... screen is all assembled but i had a hard time mounting it to the wall, it's hard just to mount it with 1 person so I'm going to have to wait until tmw to get a 2nd hand...


----------



## wpgcabby

Just got my screen today, blazing fast shipping!


----------



## twgg

so i finally mounted the screen and had a chance to test it out. Source was from Xbox 360 or an Acer media pc, all hdmi via my Onkyo 807 to an Epson 8350. Epson was on natural mode in normal brightness.


My general thoughts, the screen is awesome, absolutely no texturing at all (see my closeup pics). Even when I'm 2" inches in front of the screen, it looks absolutely white, it's that uniform.


The off axis response is amazing, I can literally put my head up against the wall and look across the screen and still get almost the same brightness.


Because of the uniform light distribution (lambtian surface ?) it is sensitive to ambient light, so this would only work in a light controlled room. During the day with only little ambient light, the picture quality does suffer.


I would whole heartly recommend this for those in a light controlled room looking for a uniform response.


I would recommend gray/silver screens to those that have ambient light in their rooms and want better blacks, and would only recommend high gain screens 1.8+ IF ambient light is even stronger/cannot be controlled AND projector and seating position is very close together.


Here are my pics taken with a Fuji F30, no flash on tripod on aperature priority mode:


Picture on wall, zoomed out.









F2.83 @1/6s


Picture on screen, zoomed out.









F2.83 @1/14s (notice I'm almost a full stop away from above, picture contrast is a lot better too)


Picture on wall, zoomed in.









F3.73 @1/4s


Picture on screen, zoomed in.









F3.73 @1/11s (almost 1.5 stops brighter than wall)


Picture on screen, 60 degrees off axis.










75degrees off axis.










screen material closeup










another screen material closeup










my home theatre shot during the day with a lot of ambient light


----------



## mbrennem

Really interested to hear from people who get the new tab-tensioned screens. My wife and I are building a new home (move in July 2011) and want to do a flat-panel TV on the wall for casual/daytime viewing plus a drop-down screen for serious movie watching. I'd love to be able to get a tab-tensioned setup for a reasonable price, but want to hear more user's experiences.


----------



## wpgcabby

Part of me wishes I didn't pull the trigger on this one. I told them I don't like watching TV in the dark and they still said this is the best one for me







Guess I will need to get used to sitting in the dark.


Is the picture as bad as the picture you posted in real life or did your camera make it a bit worse. Looks really really bad in light.


----------



## crosswire

Hi all

I have the 2.35:1 eluevision fixed screen for my 2.25:! viewing movies. I have an ae4000u and so far so good.

I decided to get a 16x9 screen for the rest of the dvds and 16x9 movies so got the 92" one for the size of my room.

I got the pull down version. Minus the smell, (will it ever go away),

i notice one issue. It came all setup in box. When i pull it down from ceiling , there is a v shaped wave left and right that comes down the center of the pull handle. It's noticeable at first and i played some blurays like planet earth and saw that it didn't really affect it but i could see the waves in bright scenes.

I'm reading the manual and it said something about removing the bottom bar and re tightening the screen etc..but just wondering if any one else had similar issues and their solutions.


----------



## dcapache




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosswire* /forum/post/19699305
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have the 2.35:1 eluevision fixed screen for my 2.25:! viewing movies. I have an ae4000u and so far so good.
> 
> I decided to get a 16x9 screen for the rest of the dvds and 16x9 movies so got the 92" one for the size of my room.
> 
> I got the pull down version. Minus the smell, (will it ever go away),
> 
> i notice one issue. It came all setup in box. When i pull it down from ceiling , there is a v shaped wave left and right that comes down the center of the pull handle. It's noticeable at first and i played some blurays like planet earth and saw that it didn't really affect it but i could see the waves in bright scenes.
> 
> I'm reading the manual and it said something about removing the bottom bar and re tightening the screen etc..but just wondering if any one else had similar issues and their solutions.



I just picked up a 120" 2.4 gain white pull down on Dec 22nd and have exactly same issue as yours. It's not very noticeable when projector is on though. Once movie is over, lights back on, everyone in room will notice the V shape wave. I'm kind of embarrassed and have a hard time to explain to my guests why a brand new screen has such a big V wave on it.


Everything else is wonderful. I'm using eco/cinema mode and movies on screen are much more punchier than they are on my flat wall.


I'd be very thankful for any solutions.


----------



## fraisa









[/quote]


TWGG.....

Comment for your above pic

You mentioned the above was with some ambient light...


For a pic thats not alot of ambient light,

that pic is really washed out..


----------



## crosswire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcapache* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 120" 2.4 gain white pull down on Dec 22nd and have exactly same issue as yours. It's not very noticeable when projector is on though. Once movie is over, lights back on, everyone in room will notice the V shape wave. I'm kind of embarrassed and have a hard time to explain to my guests why a brand new screen has such a big V wave on it.
> 
> 
> Everything else is wonderful. I'm using eco/cinema mode and movies on screen are much more punchier than they are on my flat wall.
> 
> 
> I'd be very thankful for any solutions.



Well Im only using that screen for 16x9 stuff majority is been viewed on my fixed screen

I might rig something up or undo the bottom bar and re tighten the screen to it


----------



## TboneofLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fraisa* /forum/post/19706180
> 
> 
> my home theatre shot during the day with a lot of ambient light




For a pic thats not alot of ambient light,

that pic is really washed out..[/quote]


Is this pic taken with the same lumen output as the ones in the dark or is it with the projector set to it's maximum light output?


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TboneofLA* /forum/post/19706731
> 
> 
> For a pic thats not alot of ambient light,
> 
> that pic is really washed out..



Is this pic taken with the same lumen output as the ones in the dark or is it with the projector set to it's maximum light output?[/quote]


Just so no one gets confused i was asking that above question to TWGG...

Just to make sure we are on the same page...


----------



## twgg

Just to clarify, that last picture is with ALL of my blinds open during the daytime, so it was VERY bright in the room.


Furthermore, the projector was in cinema mode, so only outputting around 500 lumens, when the max mode I can put out over 1000 lumens, so it wasn't in max mode.


I should probably remove that picture so that people don't get the wrong impression, but I'll leave it in here for now as long as people don't get misunderstood.


Honestly, if you don't like watching TV in the dark or very little light, a projector is not for you. There are ways to crank up the brightness, such as running the projector in high output mode, but the colours won't be as accurate AND a high gain screen like a 2.4 or 1.8 gain screen will help BUT you will have to sit perfectly in the sweet spot AND your projector will have to be very close to where you sit.


You can try to get Eastporters to swap out your reference screen with the 1.8 gain screen, but personally having seen the 1.8, and the tradeoffs with a retroreflective screen (common to almost all high gain screens), I wouldn't use one.


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twgg* /forum/post/19716244
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, that last picture is with ALL of my blinds open during the daytime, so it was VERY bright in the room.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the projector was in cinema mode, so only outputting around 500 lumens, when the max mode I can put out over 1000 lumens, so it wasn't in max mode.
> 
> 
> I should probably remove that picture so that people don't get the wrong impression, but I'll leave it in here for now as long as people don't get misunderstood.
> 
> 
> Honestly, if you don't like watching TV in the dark or very little light, a projector is not for you. There are ways to crank up the brightness, such as running the projector in high output mode, but the colours won't be as accurate AND a high gain screen like a 2.4 or 1.8 gain screen will help BUT you will have to sit perfectly in the sweet spot AND your projector will have to be very close to where you sit.
> 
> .



Totally disagree with your last paragraph Statement.,

I have a Epson 9700 and SI BlackDiamond .8 Gain Screen

and we watch most media with full Lights On...

And my Projector is in Eco Mode....

Have alot of pics posted over at the Epson 9700 THread if you want to see some screen shots....

Also have screen shots over at the SI Screen THread..

...

When i have sports on or video games with lights on my Screen looks and

has better colours than Most LCD Flat Panels....


----------



## twgg

my last paragraph was directed at wpgcabby's comment.


The reference screen has a gain of 1.0 and based on my experience and you can see the different angle shots, has very uniform light response. With ambient light and my projector (Epson 8350) in either natural/living room/dynamic mode, the light output is perfectly fine for me.


i've removed the picture since its seemed to have caused confusion, it was meant to showcase the setup, not the picture quality as I had a lot of light coming into the room (blinds fully open) during the daytime.


----------



## wpgcabby

Thanks for the clarification. Looking at your pic it didn't seem that bright in your room so I was concerned. Since your projector is in low light mode I'm sure that my 8700ub will be fine when I set it up tomorrow!


----------



## wpgcabby

Assembled and installed my screen last night. Was pretty easy to put together, hanging it straight on the wall well thats another story lol Going to have another go at it today, hopefully I can get it straight!


Picking up the projector in a couple hours, really excited


----------



## twgg

i had trouble hanging the screen on the wall too..


what worked for me is to not put the screws all the way into the wall, leave a bit out, then use some chairs and books to prop up the screen to the right height, then one by one align the hangers to the screw on the wall...


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpgcabby* /forum/post/19726068
> 
> 
> Assembled and installed my screen last night. Was pretty easy to put together, hanging it straight on the wall well thats another story lol Going to have another go at it today, hopefully I can get it straight!
> 
> 
> Picking up the projector in a couple hours, really excited



Since i am an Epson *ealer would love to see some screen shots of the 8700 in action....


----------



## enoga

I wonder if you guys can help me with this. Finally had time to put my new screen up (Elara II silver perlux) and my new Epson 8700UB projector. This is my first projector setup and it's in my (walkout) basement, so lots of windows but installing good blinds. I plan to use it 90% for movies and gaming and almost always at night. I bought the Elara II screen at 1.4 gain thinking that it won't hurt to get some image with ambient light and it's great for that but what I find is that I have trouble getting deep blacks even compared to a light-beige painted wall. Seems like any source of light (i.e. step lights) get amplified and result in brighter black, if that makes sence. Also, I really find the screen very "sparkly" on bright images and that is very annoying. I realize and agree that this is a great built screen for the price and am not complaining but I'm trying to understand this whole complex projection triangle. What I am considering is exchanging the screen for the Elunevision Reference series with Eastporters but wonder if it would help with my issues at all. I guess I'm willing to compromize on ambient light viewing as long as I can get rid of the sparkles and improve my blacks. Any advice? - sorry about the long post.


----------



## cpage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enoga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if you guys can help me with this. Finally had time to put my new screen up (Elara II silver perlux) and my new Epson 8700UB projector. This is my first projector setup and it's in my (walkout) basement, so lots of windows but installing good blinds. I plan to use it 90% for movies and gaming and almost always at night. I bought the Elara II screen at 1.4 gain thinking that it won't hurt to get some image with ambient light and it's great for that but what I find is that I have trouble getting deep blacks even compared to a light-beige painted wall. Seems like any source of light (i.e. step lights) get amplified and result in brighter black, if that makes sence. Also, I really find the screen very "sparkly" on bright images and that is very annoying. I realize and agree that this is a great built screen for the price and am not complaining but I'm trying to understand this whole complex projection triangle. What I am considering is exchanging the screen for the Elunevision Reference series with Eastporters but wonder if it would help with my issues at all. I guess I'm willing to compromize on ambient light viewing as long as I can get rid of the sparkles and improve my blacks. Any advice? - sorry about the long post.



Disappointing that you see sparkles ... I had this screen in my list of screens that I was considering, but that is also a deal breaker for me. I was told by Eastporters that their reference screen had no visible texture or graininess whatsoever, but then they advertise the same for the Perlux and that apparently is not the case.


----------



## wpgcabby

I installed my 8700 and 100" Reference screen yesterday. The reference screen will only work in a light controlled enviroment. Every little bit of ambient light washes the picture out more and more. By keeping the area near the screen dark I can turn some lights on at the rear of the room and have a decent picture under Dynamic mode still.


Turn the lights off, set it to THX and get ready for an amazing experience. The screen is absolutly pure, no hotspots, no sparkles, near 180 degree viewing angle!


----------



## miloshj

enoga, send me an email/contact us through our website, I'll work with you to make sure your experience with our reference screen is a breathtaking one, if you choose to go that route.


Milosh Jovic


----------



## enoga

Thanks Milosh, I've talked to Dave this morning and I have a Reference screen coming. I can't wait. Great customer service, nice to see you guys participating in the forum discussions, awesome way to get feedback on your products. I'll be sure to share my experience with the new screen.


----------



## crosswire

I got a fixed and pull down from eastpoters and like them both both at 92"

The drop down wrinkle seems to not show which is good


What's a reference screen


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enoga* /forum/post/19735704
> 
> 
> Thanks Milosh, I've talked to Dave this morning and I have a Reference screen coming. I can't wait. Great customer service, nice to see you guys participating in the forum discussions, awesome way to get feedback on your products. I'll be sure to share my experience with the new screen.



Very exciting! I am eager to hear what you will think of the reference series in comparison. I too own the Silver Elara II, and yes the sparkles or "texture" is obvious during some scenes and can be a major distraction for some, but other will not notice it all. I liken it the ability of some to catch the small holes in some screens for speakers to be placed behind it, or other similar effects - not always clear to everyone, but if you see it, it will be noticeable.


The benefit of Reference screen is that it takes the whole video image up to the next level, that just out of touch(usually big $$$) piece of tech that one needs to bring the best quality home. You should be very, very happy if the current reviews are as great as we are learning!


Keep us updated!


I love this company! Eastporters has been one of those I refer other to without hesitation, just like Epson.


----------



## wpgcabby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19737053
> 
> 
> Very exciting! I am eager to hear what you will think of the reference series in comparison. I too own the Silver Elara II, and yes the sparkles or "texture" is obvious during some scenes and can be a major distraction for some, but other will not notice it all. I liken it the ability of some to catch the small holes in some screens for speakers to be placed behind it, or other similar effects - not always clear to everyone, but if you see it, it will be noticeable.
> 
> 
> The benefit of Reference screen is that it takes the whole video image up to the next level, that just out of touch(usually big $$$) piece of tech that one needs to bring the best quality home. You should be very, very happy if the current reviews are as great as we are learning!
> 
> 
> Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> I love this company! Eastporters has been one of those I refer other to without hesitation, just like Epson.



You have an awesome HT room, this screen will look amazing in your light controled enviroment. I watched my first Blueray in the dark last night and it is an amazing screen. I just cant get over the off axis performance, it's really good.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpgcabby* /forum/post/19743747
> 
> 
> You have an awesome HT room, this screen will look amazing in your light controled enviroment. I watched my first Blueray in the dark last night and it is an amazing screen. I just cant get over the off axis performance, it's really good.



Thank you. Movies in the dark just feel so good, whereas TV just sometimes needs to be in the light. I find I wil watch all my news programs upstairs in the south facing (bright) kitchen, and very rarely if ever in the theatre room.


Quality at this price range is often not there, but this is exciting news for guys on a budget or those looking to spend elsewhere in their set-up. I am looking forward to an upgrade in the future (timeline unknown).


Keep us updated, and post some pics soon! (don't be discouraged by crappy pics at first, keep trying different settings on your camera, and look up some tips for dark scenes online for better shots).


----------



## wpgcabby

The only camera I have is an Iphone 3GS so the pics are pretty bad but I will post them any way. This looks way better in real life.

Attachment 196452 
Attachment 196453 
Attachment 196454 
Attachment 196455 
Attachment 196456


----------



## TboneofLA

I finally got a chance to do a few screen shots from my Studio Reference 108" Screen. The shots were taken from my primary seating position which is at about 12 feet.


The source material is all from satellite, a combination of last night's Ram/Seahawks game, a funny beverage commercial and Avatar. Hopefully I'll get a chance to do some more this week. These shots are taken with zero ambient light


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TboneofLA* /forum/post/19758852
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance to do a few screen shots from my Studio Reference 108" Screen. The shots were taken from my primary seating position which is at about 12 feet.
> 
> 
> The source material is all from satellite, a combination of last night's Ram/Seahawks game, a funny beverage commercial and Avatar. Hopefully I'll get a chance to do some more this week. These shots are taken with zero ambient light



Forgive me if you already said, but what are you projecting with?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TboneofLA* /forum/post/19673315
> 
> 
> My current setup is an Epson 8700UB mounted at 17.5' with seating at 12'. I will be moving the projector to 12' very soon to improve light output.



answered it myself!










They look great. I was startled to see the football pic, it had fantastic depth. I am sure with a better photo it would show us what you are seeing.


Nice!!! Thank you!!! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## TboneofLA

The football pic doesn't do it much justice, it gets better. I'll try to get a few more pics on the weekend.


As an update, this is with the projector moved to a 12ft throw and even though it was a little work I'm glad I did it. So far it's been better in every viewing scenario.


----------



## wpgcabby

Thats good to hear, I'm at 16' right now. When I finish the basement I want to put it as close as possible for a 100" screen.


----------



## grimbeaver

I'd love a Studio Reference. However I've actually found that I spend about 80% of my time watching with low light and I think my Silver Elara II is probably better for that. Seem to spend a lot more time watching TV and playing video games then watching movies.


----------



## twgg

yes, with ambient light, I'd recommend the perlux or any of the screens with higher gain. The advantage of the reference is the uniform reflectivity, but that also means if you have ambient light, it will degrade the image.


I have the 8350 and it doesn't have very good blacks compared to the Epson UB series, so those that want better blacks, I would recommend a gray screen.


The reference is great though, no texture whatsoever, perfectly uniform, and movies in the dark look fantastic!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimbeaver* /forum/post/19772022
> 
> 
> I'd love a Studio Reference. However I've actually found that I spend about 80% of my time watching with low light and I think my Silver Elara II is probably better for that. Seem to spend a lot more time watching TV and playing video games then watching movies.



My Silver Elara II delivers some knock out, 100% light control, movies too! Smokes me everytime! As for my distance, I set at 12 1/2 feet. With option to set at 17 feet if I ever upgrade to a projector asking that from me.


----------



## moonw5

I am also interested in the Reference series screen. Has anyone made a comparison or have experience with the Da-Lite Cinemavision material (1.3 gain) for picture quality? I have a light controlled room. Use is 90% movies and 10% Satellite.


Thanks

Rod


----------



## zuluwalker

*Elara II Silver*










Avatar


Epson 8100


----------



## zuluwalker

*Elara II Silver*










The Thin Red Line


Epson 8100


----------



## zuluwalker

*Elara II Silver*










The Thin Red Line


Epson 8100


----------



## zuluwalker

*Elara II Silver*











Some HD nature show


Epson 8100


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> I am also interested in the Reference series screen. Has anyone made a comparison or have experience with the Da-Lite Cinemavision material (1.3 gain) for picture quality? I have a light controlled room. Use is 90% movies and 10% Satellite.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rod



We did a quick comparison of this material during the testing phase. The Cinemavision has hot-spotting (as you would expect from a 1.3 gain material), it has some limited texturing, and it shifts shifts all colors towards the yellow, so it's not a colour-neutral material. It's the better material if you're watching it in an ambient-light environment, but as far as wanting the best in a light-controlled room, you'll get superior results all-around from the EluneVision Reference screen.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We did a quick comparison of this material during the testing phase. The Cinemavision has hot-spotting (as you would expect from a 1.3 gain material), it has some limited texturing, and it shifts shifts all colors towards the yellow, so it's not a colour-neutral material. It's the better material if you're watching it in an ambient-light environment, but as far as wanting the best in a light-controlled room, you'll get superior results all-around from the EluneVision Reference screen.



Thanks for the quick reply! Everything you said about my current screen I agree with. Now I will be selling this screen and make the jump in the near future.


Rod


----------



## pawstar

Does anyone know which EluneVision screen would give the best performance for 3D (using the RS40 projector) with the projector mounted off-center horizontally ?


Also, do any of the EluneVision screens preserve polarization for improving 3D performance (less loss of light) ?


At the moment I'm thinking of getting an Elite PowerGain screen (which is angular reflective and according to one of the other threads preserves polarization to a high degree). How would the EluneVision screens compare to that one?


----------



## wpgcabby

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* 
*Elara II Silver*










Avatar


Epson 8100
This screen shot has a lot of black crush. Are you able to see the stars better in person or do the silver\\grey screens take away from the bright whites since it will color the image somewhat?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpgcabby* /forum/post/19784525
> 
> 
> This screen shot has a lot of black crush. Are you able to see the stars better in person or do the silver\\grey screens take away from the bright whites since it will color the image somewhat?



Black Crush is my fault, I don't know how to take good pictures in the dark. It is fantastic, and infact one of my favorite star scenes out of any movie, with exception of the last Star Trek.


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pawstar* /forum/post/19778926
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which EluneVision screen would give the best performance for 3D (using the RS40 projector) with the projector mounted off-center horizontally ?
> 
> 
> Also, do any of the EluneVision screens preserve polarization for improving 3D performance (less loss of light) ?
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm thinking of getting an Elite PowerGain screen (which is angular reflective and according to one of the other threads preserves polarization to a high degree). How would the EluneVision screens compare to that one?



I'd like to know as well would the EluneVision Reference Studio 1.0 Gain work in this case?

miloshj?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Does anyone know which EluneVision screen would give the best performance for 3D (using the RS40 projector) with the projector mounted off-center horizontally ?
> 
> 
> Also, do any of the EluneVision screens preserve polarization for improving 3D performance (less loss of light) ?
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm thinking of getting an Elite PowerGain screen (which is angular reflective and according to one of the other threads preserves polarization to a high degree). How would the EluneVision screens compare to that one?





> Quote:
> I'd like to know as well would the EluneVision Reference Studio 1.0 Gain work in this case?
> 
> miloshj?



With the JVC RS40 (and RS50/60 for that matter), you don't need to take into consideration screen ploarization, since it does not use polarization technology. The Reference screen would be much better with this projector than a silver screen.


Milosh


----------



## pawstar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *miloshj* 
With the JVC RS40 (and RS50/60 for that matter), you don't need to take into consideration screen ploarization, since it does not use polarization technology. The Reference screen would be much better with this projector than a silver screen.


Milosh
True ... but with a non-polarized screen up to half of the projected light is wasted. Both, the projector output and the JVC 3d glasses are polarized, so with a screen that preserves polarization, the image brightness should be greater compared to one which does not (assuming the same gain for both).


(Of course, with the Xpand glasses, a polarized screen would reduce the brightness as they are polarized in the opposite direction compared to the JVC ones)


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/19811518
> 
> 
> With the JVC RS40 (and RS50/60 for that matter), you don't need to take into consideration screen ploarization, since it does not use polarization technology. The Reference screen would be much better with this projector than a silver screen.
> 
> 
> Milosh





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pawstar* /forum/post/19812144
> 
> 
> True ... but with a non-polarized screen up to half of the projected light is wasted. Both, the projector output and the JVC 3d glasses are polarized, so with a screen that preserves polarization, the image brightness should be greater compared to one which does not (assuming the same gain for both).
> 
> 
> (Of course, with the Xpand glasses, a polarized screen would reduce the brightness as they are polarized in the opposite direction compared to the JVC ones)




So I'm not sure we got the right answer from Milosh? They are talking about needing a polarizing screen in the X3/RS40 thread?


----------



## pawstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ody* /forum/post/19820842
> 
> 
> So I'm not sure we got the right answer from Milosh? They are talking about needing a polarizing screen in the X3/RS40 thread?



Polarization is NOT necessary for the RS40 but helps increase image brightness for 3D media when using the JVC shutter glasses.


I just saw that Ron posted an EXCELLENT comparison (THANKS!) using the Da-Lite material today (Take a look at photo 8) http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19821601 . It illustrates what I have been trying to point out regarding polarization and why I was asking about polarization on the EluneVision screen.


----------



## hardabz

When assembling my new 128" White 1.2 Gain fixed frame screen, I ran into the same issue as Grimbeaver did, as referenced back on post #429. When attempting to screw in the plastic corner pieces (Part Gx4) into the 4 corner frame sections, the frame joint starts to separate, where the horizontal and vertical frame pieces meet. The grooves in the plastic corner pieces which should fit into the frame's groove, don't. Because the grooves in the plastic corners don't seem to match up in size and design, compared to the frame's groove.


So trying to remove the plastic corner pieces from the frame, to re-align and make flush the metal frame corners again, seems to break the plastic corner pieces. I need to get 4 new plastic corner pieces that actually fit into the metal frame corners, so the frame seperation won't happen again, when screwing down these corner pieces to the frame.


I've sent a message via Eastporters support website, referencing this problemn (order # 15470 ), but haven't heard back from them yet.


Hardabz


----------



## ody

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pawstar* 
Polarization is NOT necessary for the RS40 but helps increase image brightness for 3D media when using the JVC shutter glasses.


I just saw that Ron posted an EXCELLENT comparison (THANKS!) using the Da-Lite material today (Take a look at photo 8) http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19821601 . It illustrates what I have been trying to point out regarding polarization and why I was asking about polarization on the EluneVision screen.
So we need to know how much polarization is retained on all the EluneVision screens please?


----------



## zuluwalker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hardabz* 
I've sent a message via Eastporters support website, referencing this problemn (order # 15470 ), but haven't heard back from them yet.


Hardabz
No fear! They are amazing and will no doubt get back to you with a fix, and maybe even a better solution. This company stands by it's products. It is great piece of mind knowing that. No doubt you will be given first class treatment. How long ago did you submit to them?


----------



## darealgerk

Mid next week I'm picking up a screen from eastporters and I need some advice from the people that have already used them. I'm getting a 106" 16:9 fixed frame but I'm torn between the 1.1 cinema grey and the 1.4 perlux ... let me explain my setup.


The setup will be with a new Epson 8350, ceiling mounted. My room is totally light controlled and I most often watch in total darkness, but ... my ceiling is white therefore there is quite a bit of ambient light and unfortunately, because it's a man cave, the ceiling will be fairly close to the top of the screen as well -- one spot it will only be a few inches above the screen due to crappy drywall work around the ducts and is unavoidable










Has anyone compared the 2 screens? From what I've read I'm unsure which direction to go ... it seems like there may be some reflectivity issues with the cinema grey screen specifically with ceiling mounted projects and lower seating positions. I'll be sitting 13' away from the screen (106") and the projector will be around the same distance.


My current setup is a screen goo painted screen and an old Infocus LP540 projector (with a wonderful 400:1 contrast ratio). The goo screen is 4:3 and it is not big enough for the new 16:9 setup which is why I am getting the new screen along with the new projector.


I watch a lot of space and sci-fi type movies and tv and want the increased contrast and black performance and am a bit concerned about the ambient light. From what I've read both of these screens are a decent choice (my current goo is cinema light grey for the same reasons). The 8350 is a pretty bright projector so I'm also worried that the 1.4 gain might be a bit much, especially in a fully dark man-cave. I also briefly considered one of the new reference screens, but with the larger border I'd have to go with a smaller screen due to heigh constraints (or end up having my screen go right to the ground!) and also concerned that the ambient ceiling light would wash things out too much for my liking.


Any advice?


----------



## hardabz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19828102
> 
> 
> No fear! They are amazing and will no doubt get back to you with a fix, and maybe even a better solution. This company stands by it's products. It is great piece of mind knowing that. No doubt you will be given first class treatment. How long ago did you submit to them?



Zuluwalker, I submitted my issue 2 days ago, and I have now been contacted by Milosh at Eastporters. The design of the grooves in these plastic frame corners (GX4) doesn't seem to be consistent which each other. And this is what is causing an issue when trying to screw these down into the metal frame corner grooves. So, what I'm hoping for is a better solution, rather than attempting to receive/install new plastic corners, and possibly getting the same results as before. Everything else about the screen is nice. I just want to get it completely assembled, and mounted on my media room wall. I'll report the final outcome, as this issue is worked out.


Hardabz


----------



## pawstar

Does EluneVision offer material samples (in particular the Perlux-Silver 1.4 gain & HD Vivid 2.4 gain) anywhere?


----------



## Rob Flanery




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19830646
> 
> 
> Mid next week I'm picking up a screen from eastporters and I need some advice from the people that have already used them. I'm getting a 106" 16:9 fixed frame but I'm torn between the 1.1 cinema grey and the 1.4 perlux ... let me explain my setup.
> 
> 
> The setup will be with a new Epson 8350, ceiling mounted. My room is totally light controlled and I most often watch in total darkness, but ... my ceiling is white therefore there is quite a bit of ambient light and unfortunately, because it's a man cave, the ceiling will be fairly close to the top of the screen as well -- one spot it will only be a few inches above the screen due to crappy drywall work around the ducts and is unavoidable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the 2 screens? From what I've read I'm unsure which direction to go ... it seems like there may be some reflectivity issues with the cinema grey screen specifically with ceiling mounted projects and lower seating positions. I'll be sitting 13' away from the screen (106") and the projector will be around the same distance.
> 
> 
> My current setup is a screen goo painted screen and an old Infocus LP540 projector (with a wonderful 400:1 contrast ratio). The goo screen is 4:3 and it is not big enough for the new 16:9 setup which is why I am getting the new screen along with the new projector.
> 
> 
> I watch a lot of space and sci-fi type movies and tv and want the increased contrast and black performance and am a bit concerned about the ambient light. From what I've read both of these screens are a decent choice (my current goo is cinema light grey for the same reasons). The 8350 is a pretty bright projector so I'm also worried that the 1.4 gain might be a bit much, especially in a fully dark man-cave. I also briefly considered one of the new reference screens, but with the larger border I'd have to go with a smaller screen due to heigh constraints (or end up having my screen go right to the ground!) and also concerned that the ambient ceiling light would wash things out too much for my liking.
> 
> 
> Any advice?



I can't comment on either of these screens with the 8350. I am, however, using an 8350 with one of their motorized screens with the same projector. It is a 92" cinema gray (1.8 gain as stated by the manufacturer). In cinema mode I get a pretty good picture with the smallest amount of blocking of the lowest blacks and the gray screen does a nice job of dropping he black level a bit. Over all the picture has nice punch and everyone who see's it has been very impressed. The gray screen is AWESOME for sports in normal mode.


I don't think you would have a great deal of problems with the Pearl finish. I had considered that also while we were making our decision but the final choice was the motorized retractable. We have small children so it is nice to keep the screen out of reach of the kids when not in use.


Hope this is of some help. I have a similar setup to what you described. The throw is just under 13 feet and seating is 15 feet from the screen.


----------



## crosswire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Flanery* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comment on either of these screens with the 8350. I am, however, using an 8350 with one of their motorized screens with the same projector. It is a 92" cinema gray (1.8 gain as stated by the manufacturer). In cinema mode I get a pretty good picture with the smallest amount of blocking of the lowest blacks and the gray screen does a nice job of dropping he black level a bit. Over all the picture has nice punch and everyone who see's it has been very impressed. The gray screen is AWESOME for sports in normal mode.
> 
> 
> I don't think you would have a great deal of problems with the Pearl finish. I had considered that also while we were making our decision but the final choice was the motorized retractable. We have small children so it is nice to keep the screen out of reach of the kids when not in use.
> 
> 
> Hope this is of some help. I have a similar setup to what you described. The throw is just under 13 feet and seating is 15 feet from the screen.



Hi have the same screen n got the I.2 gain

My walls r grey n so is ceiling but yes ambient light reflects unless u create a velure black piece of board and tack it above screen on ceiling might help I might do that unless Someone else has a better idea

I've the ae4000u


----------



## darealgerk

Thanks for the input. I've decided to throw caution to the wind and instead get a reference screen. I figure it's better quality and it's more future proof ... the new projector will be an 8350 but by the next PJ update I'm sure I will be moving up at least a full class of projectors so helping the blacks and contrast won't be as much as a concern. The blacks might not be amazing this go around but I'm sure that I'll be happy with the results -- I'm coming up from a lovely 400:1 contrast ratio projector right now (InFocus LP540) so I'm suspecting the black performance will be better than my current which will make me happy. I plan on doing some more black velvet close to my screen area which should help absorb at least some of the bounced light.


I'll report back in once I have things all setup with some pics of it all and a review of the performance. Can't wait! I just wish these darned 8350's weren't so hard to come by here in Canada right now or I'd already have the setup done and running!


----------



## psgcdn

Hi all,


Since I can't find affordable electric 2.35:1 screens in Canada (see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1306594 ), then I figure my options are:


1- Electric 16x9 format for which I would stop its drop early. I'd project the edge of the lower black 2.35:1 bar at the lower edge of the screen and have a bit of screen at the top with projected black on it.


2- Use a 2.35:1 fixed screen and install it hinged, such that it can be raised into the ceiling when using the plasma for TV viewing. I will be installing a suspended ceiling and could arrange for the fixed screen to move up into a box that would be flush mounted with the suspended ceiling.


Would this work?


----------



## miloshj

Since this is an EluneVision thread, I'd suggest that's where you can start. We can (and do) custom build screens, with the option of a rush 2-3 week build/delivery time, or a 2-3 month delivery time if you aren't in a rush.


As always, we strive for the best price performance ratio, whether you go high end or mid-range.


----------



## psgcdn

Meaning you can provide a 120" 2.35:1 electric screen?


----------



## miloshj

Quote:

Meaning you can provide a 120" 2.35:1 electric screen?
Yes, we can provide more or less any size and any ratio, including the one you asked for.


Thanks


----------



## JBJR

I like the idea that you can make custom sizes. I would have liked to get the reference in size 54x96, but, with the frame size it will not fit my room. If I custom order a Elare II in that size could I get it with the reference screen material?


----------



## psgcdn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *miloshj* 
Yes, we can provide more or less any size and any ratio, including the one you asked for.


Thanks
That's cool, thanks!


----------



## enoga

So I finally installed my Elunevision Reference 115 screen that I got to replace the Elara II and I'm chiming in with my impressions. I have a large room, half of which is being used as a Home Theatre. Using an Epson 8700UB at 14' throw distance, light controlled room. The problem I had with the Elara II was the gain sparkles and the slight hotspotting and overall subpar black levels... but mostly the sparkles bothered me on the bright scenes. So here I go with the Reference Screen up, I immediately noticed a huge difference. The sparkles completely gone, colors a lot more accurate (comparable to my isf calibrated Pio Elite plasma) just overall a much better (natural) image. This screen has absolutely no texture unless you're inches from it. The 5 velvet border looks great but I was happy with the 3 one on the Elara as well... I would trade the border thickness for a bit more screen if I could







as I switched from 120 to 115. So definitely a positive experience overall but not without negatives. Seems that the way the screen was rolled for shipping put some 4-5 kinks (horizontal stripe bends) on it and they are still there after stretching the screen, I doubt that they will disappear with time as I've had it up for a week and they didn't get any better. I'll see, I might have to call Eastporters about that. Also, unfortunately my blacks are far from comparable with my plasma, in fact I may even say that they're worse than the old screen in some cases, and herein lies my problem... you guessed it, light colored walls and ceiling! I admit that I knew it was a big NO NO and I underestimated that aspect. Of course what is happening is on dark night scenes the black are to die for but as the scenes get brighter light reflected by the walls and ceiling wash out the blacks considerably as this screen spreads the light evenly on its surface. This is where the 1.4 gain Elara was slightly better (not much) by reflecting light back and not diffusing it. At least that how I see it (physics was never my strongest subject). Anyhow there is no going back to the old screen, this one is completely superior but I do have to start painting the walls and Dark brown (latte, sorry) is the best I can do, however the ceiling is a different story as this is a multi-purpose rec-room and my wife is not too excited about black (or dark latte) ceilings. I'm posting some pictures of my setup if someone has any ideas on how to make the space more projector-friendly. So to recap, I'm very happy with the Reference series screen but also disappointed because I know what it's capable of doing in complete darkness and due to my bright walls I can't always have complete darkness. I suppose that's my fault, not the screen's but something to keep in mind nonetheless if considering a purchase.


Oh, just to be clear, the attached pictures are taken with flash and full light to show the room conditions not the screen. I'll post some under more appropriate lighting to show the screen actual performance.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> I like the idea that you can make custom sizes. I would have liked to get the reference in size 54x96, but, with the frame size it will not fit my room. If I custom order a Elare II in that size could I get it with the reference screen material?



That would be no problem at all.


Milosh


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ody* /forum/post/19828099
> 
> 
> So we need to know how much polarization is retained on all the EluneVision screens please?



Any idea on this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/19846166
> 
> 
> I like the idea that you can make custom sizes. I would have liked to get the reference in size 54x96, but, with the frame size it will not fit my room. If I custom order a Elare II in that size could I get it with the reference screen material?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/19847845
> 
> 
> That would be no problem at all.
> 
> 
> Milosh



How long would it take for a custom order?


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enoga* /forum/post/19846907
> 
> 
> So I finally installed my Elunevision Reference 115 screen that I got to replace the Elara II and I'm chiming in with my impressions.



Thanks for posting this. I'm picking up my 100" reference later this week and can't wait. It sounds exactly along the lines of what I thought it would be. I'm gonna have to get me some black fidelio velvet and get that installed too I think!


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> How long would it take for a custom order?



With all custom screens, we have a 2-3 week rush build if you need it relatively quickly, and a 2-3 month build if you are not in an immediate hurry (finishing your room up, don't have the projector yet, etc).


Milosh


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Any idea on this?



None of the current EluneVision screens were made specifically to keep polarization. I suspect the Perlux-Silver would work the best out of our lineup in terms of pure polarization as it has a fairly metallic surface, but we haven't had the chance to explore 3D projection as of yet, so I unfortunately have no concrete answers for you.


Milosh


----------



## twgg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19830646
> 
> 
> Mid next week I'm picking up a screen from eastporters and I need some advice from the people that have already used them. I'm getting a 106" 16:9 fixed frame but I'm torn between the 1.1 cinema grey and the 1.4 perlux ... let me explain my setup.
> 
> 
> The setup will be with a new Epson 8350, ceiling mounted. My room is totally light controlled and I most often watch in total darkness, but ... my ceiling is white therefore there is quite a bit of ambient light and unfortunately, because it's a man cave, the ceiling will be fairly close to the top of the screen as well -- one spot it will only be a few inches above the screen due to crappy drywall work around the ducts and is unavoidable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the 2 screens? From what I've read I'm unsure which direction to go ... it seems like there may be some reflectivity issues with the cinema grey screen specifically with ceiling mounted projects and lower seating positions. I'll be sitting 13' away from the screen (106") and the projector will be around the same distance.
> 
> 
> My current setup is a screen goo painted screen and an old Infocus LP540 projector (with a wonderful 400:1 contrast ratio). The goo screen is 4:3 and it is not big enough for the new 16:9 setup which is why I am getting the new screen along with the new projector.
> 
> 
> I watch a lot of space and sci-fi type movies and tv and want the increased contrast and black performance and am a bit concerned about the ambient light. From what I've read both of these screens are a decent choice (my current goo is cinema light grey for the same reasons). The 8350 is a pretty bright projector so I'm also worried that the 1.4 gain might be a bit much, especially in a fully dark man-cave. I also briefly considered one of the new reference screens, but with the larger border I'd have to go with a smaller screen due to heigh constraints (or end up having my screen go right to the ground!) and also concerned that the ambient ceiling light would wash things out too much for my liking.
> 
> 
> Any advice?



For the 8350 projector, it doesn't have as deep blacks as the UB series, so in that vain I'd go with a grey screen. The 8350 is fairly bright so in a completely light controlled room, the higher gain isn't necessary.


I'm using the reference screen with the 1.0 gain and it's still quite bright (proj placed 15' away).


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twgg* /forum/post/19852668
> 
> 
> For the 8350 projector, it doesn't have as deep blacks as the UB series, so in that vain I'd go with a grey screen. The 8350 is fairly bright so in a completely light controlled room, the higher gain isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> I'm using the reference screen with the 1.0 gain and it's still quite bright (proj placed 15' away).



I've already decided and ordered the reference screen as well. I know the blacks won't be as deep as they would with a grey screen, but I wanted the better quality screen as I don't want to be upgrading my screen next time I update my PJ and I'm sure my next PJ will be better with blacks







My room is totally light controlled and if there's too much ambient from my light ceiling I will add some black velvet as required ...


Thanks.


----------



## darealgerk

Very disappointed here ...


I placed an order almost a week ago with these guys and my items were promised to be in stock so that I could do a pickup today. I got a phone call last night to let me know the order was filled and waiting and we made arrangements for me to do the pickup this AM (I was told this was the only time he was available for me to do the pickup), but I needed further contact with them in order to complete the payment via CC (the person who called me about the pickup was only the shipping/receiving person and had no info for me about that and said he could only accept cash at the location and that CC had to be done through them directly).


My arranged pickup time was almost 3 hours ago and I've still had no contact from them as of yet on the invoice total or to make payment. I don't even have the address that I'm supposed to pickup from. Even more annoying is that I took time off of work in order to be able to make the pickup and I don't want to have to do so again another day to pickup the order :/


I'm starting to second guess my decision. I really really hate having my time wasted as it's valuable to me. Grrrr. Really not sure what to think of this whole situation ... it seems like these guys are very nice and stand behind their products, but they they really dropped the ball on me here, sitting waiting for the phone to ring or an email to arrive.


Thanks for listening to my venting










Signed,


Impatiently waiting for my HT gear!


----------



## darealgerk

Ok finally got through to Milosh and made payment arrangements. I guess they got their wires crossed on the pickup info. Hopefully I can pickup this evening and get things setup while I have help to assemble and mount the screen!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19857406
> 
> 
> Very disappointed here ...
> 
> 
> I placed an order almost a week ago with these guys and my items were promised to be in stock so that I could do a pickup today. I got a phone call last night to let me know the order was filled and waiting and we made arrangements for me to do the pickup this AM (I was told this was the only time he was available for me to do the pickup), but I needed further contact with them in order to complete the payment via CC (the person who called me about the pickup was only the shipping/receiving person and had no info for me about that and said he could only accept cash at the location and that CC had to be done through them directly).
> 
> 
> My arranged pickup time was almost 3 hours ago and I've still had no contact from them as of yet on the invoice total or to make payment. I don't even have the address that I'm supposed to pickup from. Even more annoying is that I took time off of work in order to be able to make the pickup and I don't want to have to do so again another day to pickup the order :/
> 
> 
> I'm starting to second guess my decision. I really really hate having my time wasted as it's valuable to me. Grrrr. Really not sure what to think of this whole situation ... it seems like these guys are very nice and stand behind their products, but they they really dropped the ball on me here, sitting waiting for the phone to ring or an email to arrive.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening to my venting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed,
> 
> 
> Impatiently waiting for my HT gear!



That sucked!


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That sucked!



Indeed it did. Hopefully I can get things done tonight.


----------



## darealgerk

Mission accomplished! In fact they were nice enough to hand deliver my PJ and screen right to my house! Won't be setting up the screen tonight but will certainly give the projector a test.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19860546
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! In fact they were nice enough to hand deliver my PJ and screen right to my house! Won't be setting up the screen tonight but will certainly give the projector a test.



Wow, now that's service!


R


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19860546
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! In fact they were nice enough to hand deliver my PJ and screen right to my house! Won't be setting up the screen tonight but will certainly give the projector a test.



Now that is the stuff legends are made of! It sucked when you had to wait, but you were certainly made a priority tonight!


Congrats


----------



## darealgerk

Well it just kind of worked out that way, I was going to go pick up the stuff but they had to get a last minute shipment out to someone and I'm close to the Purolator main depot







The timing I had setup to do my pickup would have caused them issues to be able to get to Puroator before cut-off time. That said I'm still appreciative that they delivered it to my house! The 100" Reference screen shipping carton is BIG. I didn't crack into it yet, will have to wait a few more days I think before I will have time again to get that going.


Really loving the new PJ so far, can't wait to see it on the reference screen!


----------



## darealgerk

Ran into a snag when assembling the screen frame tonight. Had issues with the L braces for the corners not lining up well .. I think others here have had that issue too. In trying to force things I managed to bust one of the L braces too







So much for watching the new screen this weekend!










I dropped a line to the eastporters guys, hopefully I can grab another brace and screw kit from them sooner than later.


----------



## seytan666

I always planned on writing my experience with the Elunevision 108" reference screen, but I had planned on doing it once the screen was up. I haven't reached that point yet.


I received the box (very long and a little heavy). A few crushes and cuts on the box. I put it aside for a few days.


Today, as we unpacked the box and laid everything out to put together the screen, I noticed 3 things


The felt was torn on two of the screen rails. On one of them, it was obvious before I unwrapped it, because the packing sheet around it was torn. The smaller tear had no defects on the packing sheet, and must have been packed that way.


The 3rd thing I noticed was on the screen material itself. There are random lines of circles on the screen, which appear to be a manufacturing defect. They appear to be from a compressive force and are present on both sides of the screen material. I don't know if I will see them when the projector is on. I have edited the photo of the line of circles to bring them out, they are much less subtle to the eye.


So far, I'm a little dissapointed to say the least. I'm more frustrated than anything else. When you pay this much for a screen, you'd expect them to at least inspect the pieces before shipping them out. At least that's what I would have expected. I've emailed them today. I'll continue my post when I know what's going to happen.


Errol


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19877858
> 
> 
> Ran into a snag when assembling the screen frame tonight. Had issues with the L braces for the corners not lining up well .. I think others here have had that issue too. In trying to force things I managed to bust one of the L braces too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for watching the new screen this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped a line to the eastporters guys, hopefully I can grab another brace and screw kit from them sooner than later.



I picked up the replacement parts this morning, hopefully will finish assembling and mounting this afternoon!


----------



## seytan666

update:


I received an email from Milosh around an hour after emailing them (on a Sunday!) and he says they will send me replacements first thing Monday morning.


I'm pretty impressed with the speed of their customer support.


Errol


----------



## Gates

Hi guys, I currently have an Elunevision Cinema white 1.2 screen with an Epson 6500UB and I was looking at the elunevision reference studio tab-tensioned screen on the Eastporters site. Would there really be that much of a difference in PQ if I got the elunevision reference studio tab-tensioned screen ? I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to screens, sorry.


----------



## darealgerk

The new parts worked well for me, the initial L adapters had some manufacturing issues it seems as I couldn't get the screws lined up properly with them and once I did I couldn't actually get the screws to thread.


The screen is up and mounted and I'm happy with it (as for the level of my basement, that's another story LOL -- you don't notice these things until you pull out a level to start mounting things like this!).


I really need to do some more blackout material though and get some of my ambient light under control -- which is not a criticism of the screen, I knew I would need to do this. It's not too bad, only in very bright scenes with high contrast do I notice it much. Black velvet here we come


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19886244
> 
> 
> I really need to do some more blackout material though and get some of my ambient light under control -- which is not a criticism of the screen, I knew I would need to do this. It's not too bad, only in very bright scenes with high contrast do I notice it much. Black velvet here we come



An excellent idea that you will be very happy with when all is said and done. Best wishes to you, the difference will be remarkable.


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent idea that you will be very happy with when all is said and done. Best wishes to you, the difference will be remarkable.



12 meters of black velveteen. Nice black area rug. Think I am set (aside from installing it all of course!)


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 12 meters of black velveteen. Nice black area rug. Think I am set (aside from installing it all of course!)



Mostly installed and WOW. What a difference. Even the wife commented on it, which is rare. She told me if I buy that nice popcorn machine I was talking about she might never leave the man cave.


----------



## seytan666

Update:


Milosh was true to his word.

They shipped me a replacement screen Monday, which I received Tuesday.

I carefully inspected the new parts. The black velvet is perfect on these pieces. This screen does not have the random lines of circles the previous screen had, so it definately was a manufacturing defect.


I am VERY happy with the speed and quality of their customer support. 5/5! Great work, guys. It's this kind of service that wins you repeat customers and new customers through word of mouth.


Once the screen is put together and installed, I will post my review of the screen.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seytan666* /forum/post/19896983
> 
> 
> I am VERY happy with the speed and quality of their customer support. 5/5! Great work, guys. It's this kind of service that wins you repeat customers and new customers through word of mouth.



Another good reason to buy from this company, and another check mark on why I am glad I did so.


----------



## wpgcabby

I'm very happy with my 100" reference screen, cant wait to have a proper room built to put it in!


----------



## zuluwalker

A dedicated room is amazing. But it is critical to make sure function wins over looks, and that a dark or black ceiling is possible. The difference is critical to perceived contrast, and reflection.


----------



## wpgcabby

I'll be starting from scratch so I plan on doing it right the first time! I was planning on building a recessed pocket 18" deep and putting the screen in there. I will line the pocket with black velvet and then paint the walls a flat dark color with the roof a few shades darker. I also plan on having black velvet curtains on my side walls about 6-8 feet wide so I can open them up to soak up even more light. The speakers will be flush mounted into a speaker wall and all my equipment will be at the back or side of the room so I don't get distracted by lights up front. Ill have 3 zones of dimmable lights from front to back. Hopefully this will give me a good room!


----------



## zuluwalker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wpgcabby* 
I'll be starting from scratch so I plan on doing it right the first time! I was planning on building a recessed pocket 18" deep and putting the screen in there. I will line the pocket with black velvet and then paint the walls a flat dark color with the roof a few shades darker. I also plan on having black velvet curtains on my side walls about 6-8 feet wide so I can open them up to soak up even more light. The speakers will be flush mounted into a speaker wall and all my equipment will be at the back or side of the room so I don't get distracted by lights up front. Ill have 3 zones of dimmable lights from front to back. Hopefully this will give me a good room!
When you start construction, begin a Build Thread, and PM me the link to it. I'd love to follow that! Sounds great!!


----------



## darealgerk

I've used my new screen long enough that I think it's time I did a bit of a review on it.


I purchased the 100" reference screen, knowing that I would have to do some ambient light control in my room. The room lighting is 100% controlled (meaning that I watch movies in the dark with no lighting on and no light from external sources leaking in) but ... if you don't have dark walls, floors and ceiling with the reference screen you WILL see a difference. Any amount of ambient light will result in your image washing out to some degree. This is not a problem with this type of screen, this is exactly how it's supposed to work, it's just something that people wanting to go this route need to know.


I have now installed a bunch of black velveteen on the main wall and back about 4 feet from the screen and a dark throw rug in my HT room. It made the world of difference for my setup as my white ceiling and light grey rug reflected quite a lot of ambient light back into the room. Now, unless you're in a very bright scene in the video, the room stays very very dark. I may end up doing some more blackout stuff in the room (thinking black curtains all along one side of the room, which is open to the rest of my basement).

*Resolution:*

The resolution of this screen is awesome. I have never used or seen another screen in this class to compare it to (like a Stewart) but I have seen some of the "better" DaLite screens in a similar price range and this screen blows them away. Zero hotspotting with my setup, no sparklies, nothing to distract you from the video at all. It shows you pretty much exactly what you project at it. This is a good and bad thing. Good in the fact that you get exactly what you give it, but bad in the sense that if you don't have a good projector the screen is not going to give it any "help" (by help I mean additional contrast, nicer blacks, higher gain, etc). Again in my books this is good ... but only if you're happy with what your PJ can give you. I have an Epson 8350 and am pretty happy with the results. The black's aren't "inky" but that's no fault of the screen ... it's the lower cost PJ. While testing with a bunch of different resolution type charts and video the performance was outstanding. At full 1080p you see things very crisply right down to the pixel. In less stringent testing (i.e. just watching a good BD movie transfer) it's wonderful, you see all of the detail, the film grain, and anything else you need to see in the video itself.

*Color*:

The color the screen gives is very even with no obvious spikes anywhere in the spectrum. While I haven't done any serious calibration of my setup yet I'm very happy with the way things look here. Very even and very natural. This said I will tell you that I do work with pro photography and video on a mostly daily basis and would like to think that I trust my eye when it comes to color. My main computer monitors are all calibrated (with Eye-one Display 2 hardware) and are of good quality. The screen is very comparable color wise with the results I'm used to seeing on material that I'm very familiar with.

*Build Quality*:

This is one place that I can't give the screen full marks. The frame is great but as another person pointed out in this thread there were a couple of "dings" in the black velvet on the frame on my setup, as well as the EluneVision logo being damaged (the moon portion of it was bent coming out of the box and ended up falling off). The logo plate looks and feels pretty cheap, as do the corner braces of the screen (the internal L brackets). They are moulded plastic components and the first set of them that came with my screen had some manufacturing issues. I wasn't really worried about the small dings in the black velvet of the frame. They were very tiny and not super noticeable and by that point I had it mostly assembled and didn't want to further backtrack by asking for a replacement.


Given the price of the screen I would have expected a little more attention to detail. Not a show stopper but these things did lessen the whole experience. The plastic logo plate and the small added (and then fallen off) piece of the logo were a bit reminiscent of a much cheaper piece of gear in my eyes. Not the end of the world and not a show stopper (well aside from the non-functional L braces for which I had to get replacements) but something that the Elune folks might consider on the next incarnation of the screen.

*Setup*:

As stated before the instructions were not fantastic, but enough to get you going if you have any sort of common sense. Some things were left fairly vague and required a bit of guesswork (like exactly which way to insert the L braces), but not the end of the world. The screen took me around an hour to get fully setup (not counting the waiting time for replacement L braces). I did it myself and only really needed a second person to help hang the screen. It's very light, it's solid enough for what it is and hung very nicely. The screen tensioning worked out well (but did require considerable force, which they tell you about in the instructions). They don't give advice on which method to take in attaching the screen to the tensioning tabs. I did it length wise and it worked out fine -- meaning that I started at the right side of the screen and then attached it all along until the last bits were at the left side. It might be helpful to have 2 people during this portion. I managed it by myself but it would have been much easier with 2 people as attaching the last row and the required stretching force is considerable. There were no wrinkles or any other issues during this process, it worked exactly as advertised. I've also taken the screen back down twice and remounted it while installing all of my velvet and the like with no issues.

*Overall*

All-in-all I'm very happy with the screen. I like to think I have a fairly discerning eye when it comes to things like clarity and color (people do pay me to do post processing and color correction on video) and it lived up to my expectations. If you have a controlled lighting room and are willing to go the extra distance to control ambient light this is a great choice for you, especially when you compare it dollar wise to other offerings. At least from what I've seen that's readily available for me in the Toronto area it was the hands down winner. This is a great screen for cinemaphiles and others that want a true cinematic experience. On the other hand, this is not the screen you want to install in a place with ambient light or non-controlled lighting, or with projectors that need a lot of helps with their contrast levels or black levels. This screen gives you back pretty much exactly what you projector on it.


I do have a few images to post, which I will do shortly. While I do personally think it's a big waste of time to try and properly demonstrate how it "looks" and what it's color reproduction is (too much of that is left up to the skill of the photographer, the camera, and the "developing" of the image once you download it) some of the shots I've taken do definitely show off the resolution this screen is capable of. I'm sure that this screen will hold up long enough and be able to pull off the resolution for when we progress beyond 1080p and into the realm of 4k and above.


----------



## darealgerk

And the shots from the calibration screen. The closeups are of the area in the top right and go right down to the single pixel. These were shot handheld so I can assure that any potential blurriness is due to me having too much coffee as opposed to the screen







It's VERY clear and crisp right down to the individual pixel.


----------



## rsegato

Here is an install and performance review of the Elunevision Reference Studio 100 Fixed Frame screen. I hope some find this helpful.


I purchased this screen from Dave/Milosh over at “Eastporters” out of Hamilton Ontario . As many have concluded, they were very helpful in picking the right screen for my setup. I recommend their products highly.


Given I ended up upgrading my receiver (now Yamaha RX-A3000 from V2095) and projector (now Panasonic PT-AE4000 form AE700) I _naturally_ had to get a high quality screen to match this setup. Note I had lived with my Parkland plastic screen since 2002







…it was indeed time for change! And what a change it was









http://www.elunevision.com/referencestudio.html 
http://www.eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?page=index 

Screen Material … Reference Studio 100

I was originally thinking of the Perlux Silver 1.4 material from Elunevision but went with the new Reference 100 standard instead.







I discussed this with Dave and given my room was fully light controlled and had black ceilings and walls, I was sure I should get the ~1.1 gain Reference 100 screen. I wanted perfect HD and Blu-ray images and wanted a cinema wide screen so needed a standard gain and high quality material. This looked like it fit the bill and the landed price was right.

Shipping ...

The screen I wanted was not a regular stock item yet so I had to wait a few weeks to get fabricated and shipped to me. No problem as I had to learn and play with my new amp and projector anyway first. DHL delivered it after a few inevitable shipping issues with delivery (grr). After the new years break and a few weeks , it arrived in a HUGE box (~ 12’x1’x1’). Packaging was double boxed cardboard that took a beating but all inside was intact. It weighed about ~70 pounds so not bad to handle. Note is was able to fit in my Honda Odyssey van from back corner to just hanging out the passenger window.

Screen Size… *Reference Studio Fixed Frame Cinemascope Format (2.35:1) 135” viewable diagonal*

I always planned to get a cinemascope sized CIH screen to maximize my movie viewing experience by zooming my AE4000. I always hated having to view what I deemed to be smaller images on my old 106” diagonal 16:9 parkland DIY screen. It was fine for 16:9 material but widescreen movies needed more. Now was the time! This makes my 2.40 movies now 180% bigger area than before and just tweaked by standard 16:9 image bigger by 5%.


I have a limited height man-cave so had to squeeze in the most I could. I went wall-to-wall with just enough room for the image to clear my speakers. I ended up special ordering a fixed frame 2.35:1 screen measure 135” diagonal (124”x53” viewable area). This comes with a lovely 5in black velvet frame. Nice!

Assembly and Mounting … no problem

The manual was great and in fact this was a piece of cake to assemble.

The process took a casual 2 hours with lots of stop time for pictures.


It says this is a two person job but if you are careful managing the screen, one person can do this. I read about some people having problems with the corner L brackets but I had no issue. I took my time and first made sure the plastic L brackets were started in the frame channels by hand in the snug gap of the frame profile. You need to make sure it starts smooth and that the frame covering material is not binding as it initially slides in. Once in by an inch or two, I used a hammer and hit a piece of wood against the bracket (to protect the piece/frame) … slowly hammer the bracket in. Go slow and make sure it goes in straight and you should have no issue. Once all corners were in I went around and did final taps to make sure there was no end gaps (the frame fit the angles perfectly).

When set, there are 4 holes visible that are used for some holding screws just to keep things from backing out. Again go slow and make sure the screws are vertically square as they go it. You can tighten them by hand with a large quality screwdriver to get some torque and not strip anything.


The screen was next and needed to be unrolled carefully. I had some cramp space and this was where a helping hand would have been easier. I managed to get all the metal rods into each side and then layed it out on the frame. The 32 (!) mounting connectors I slid inside the frame slot in the prior step slide around no problem. (there were 2 extras included along with 2 extra screws) . Tensioning order wise, I did on short side fully, then that near half of a long side, then did half the other near long side to my started short end, then did the full other short side. Finally I went back and forth and finished the long ends. Try to end the last few in the middle of a long side where things stretch easier. When gripping the screen material, grab it so you are pulling the rod inside not the material alone. This screen material is as tight now after a week as it was day 1…. Perfect. The screen is very flat with not much surface texture at all. The material feels almost rubbery like but with no shine at all. I tested the back and a strong flash light held very close did not pass light through.


Once assembled its easy to lift and move about…but it is long so be careful not to damage the frame material! I eventually hung this on the wall with the three top brackets only, even though I put all 6 on . They slide around to line up with wall studs and I just used a laser level to ensure I had three proper size screws in the studs at the right height. It was simple a matter of 2 people lift and drop the screen into the slots of the hanging bracket. The bottom is free floating for me and essentially vertically straight to not bother with the pain of aligning all 6 brackets (I wish they would change the hanging brackets so the bottom ones are “reverse drilled” so the whole frame slides down on all 6 at once.) .

Brightness and Imagery…

(see pictures below)

One of this screen features I was drawn to was this screens ability to keep gain constant regardless of viewing angle. I sit ~15’ from this screen and so I wanted perfect color and no hot spotting in my wider screen. My viewing angle is


----------



## rsegato

Here are the first 5 pics

(old parkland screen up in background)


----------



## rsegato

Here is the second set


----------



## rsegato

third set


----------



## rsegato

fourth set


----------



## rsegato

final install pics


----------



## rsegato

screen capture images are tough but I tried to show here how the Panasonic AE4000 pixles are much more clear on the new Reference screen material over the Parkland screen..and yes it is indeed an unfair fight for the old DIY screen










I think this elunevision reference screen is awesome for detail


(newscreen is first one on left)


----------



## rsegato

colours and detail is just sooo much better. These images barely capture how much better the new screen is. This screen definitely works wonders to ensure proper imagery and colour. It is well worth it.


..like I said, I'm happy







.


I tried to reproduce images equally in my software (DPP).

first of set is new reference 100 screen (referenc, diyparkland, reference ,diyparkland)

second smaller one is Parkland Plastic. I used to think it was great as did my friends but in fact it's colours need tuning vs the out of box AE4000 settings which appear more refenec like on the refernce screen..go figure...









(AE4000 tuning only for contrast and brightness..these are on color1)


----------



## rsegato

I played with the AE4000 color settings and below is the same image at various color settings. On this screen, the color1 reference truly looks great. I may slide over to Cinema 1 for a while though as it too looks great. These have only been tuned for brightness and contrast from base projector settings.


Note I tuned all images the same in DPP (my raw image editor)...

color1, color2, cinema1, cinema2, cinema3


----------



## rsegato

normal/dynamic appear too bright for blu-ray..I will save those for superbowl ...maybe..if I turn lights on ...










normal, dynamic


----------



## rsegato

Here is the same scene at three levels of extra lighting...

trust me, in reality I can live with the lights on at the back of the room no problem. These images *over state* the differences seen to the eye.

recall my ceiling and walls are black.


----------



## rsegato

Some screen shots are attached.

I find the new wide screen image well worth the investment.

This screen is plenty bright and I love the colours.


----------



## rsegato

last set..tried to show off high contrast and some skin colours


----------



## rsegato

here is the set of pictures showing my new screen installed.

as you can see, it is almost wall to wall giving me the biggest image I can manage..room size is approx 12.5' x 25'

black is beautiful...


----------



## rsegato

This shows my front screen/speaker layout with contrast of picture blown out in B&W to give some size reference..hard to do with regular flash as everything is black!

...I think my old 8 mm projector may be somewhat dim







while the AE4000 really does this reference 100 screen well!


(note walls are not smooth...has textured fiberdecor covering for sound reflectivity)

night all


----------



## seytan666

You guys did a fantastic job with your reviews, and included screenshots.

I'm a bit embarrased calling my post a "review" next to you guys, but I feel it's at least worth it to readers of this thread.


As I posted above, I had some problems with the first screen I received, but customer service was fantastic. I would have zero problems ordering from Easporters again.


The assembly of my 108" reference screen was accomplished by myself, alone, for the most part. The instructions were fine, and lining everything up and placing the tension tabs, washers and screws was easy. Stretching the screen onto the tension tabs takes effort, but nothing one person can't handle by themselves.


When it came to to tighten the screws, I found a second set of hands helped to push the corners together, while the other person tightens the screws to ensure a perfect seam at the corners.


Two people definately helps to mount it on the wall. There were wrinkles on the sides of the screen (from it being rolled) that were present on the back of the screen, even after being stretched out, however, once the screen was mounted on the wall, no wrinkles were present on the visualized surface.


Once the screen was mounted, and the projector calibrated, I ran it through a number of tests.


I have a Panny 4000u at a distance of 12'. I have it set to econo mode.


The picture quality is fantastic. The colour reproduction very, very good.

The viewing angle is very good as well ( a moot point for me as my room is long and narrow)

I did not percieve any hotspotting.


Overall, I'm very happy with the picture quality of the screen. Installation was not a problem. Customer service A1.

Highly recommended.


If I get time to post pics after next weekend, I will.



Errol


----------



## ody

Spent the weekend evaluating screen samples for a new bigger screen.

Projector is a Mitsubishi HC5000, ceiling mounted at 11'. Room is a light controlled basement, with the main seating area at 12'


Current screen is a 3year old 92"

EluneVision Cinema White 1.2-gain

Samples taped to screen

EluneVision Reference Studio - 1.0 Gain

Carada Brilliant White 1.4 Gain

Carada Classic Cinema White 1.0 Gain


First thing I notice is just how much grain and texture my current screen has. Now that I see it I like the other screens better.

The other 3 are all smooth and and show no grain or texture.


The Gain of the screens all seem to be the same except the Carada Brilliant White which seemed to have some real pop. The other 3 were all good in my light controlled room. I've been using the EluneVision Cinema White screen with the lights on in my room all a long and been have happy with the results. They all work well off center too. The Carada Brilliant White was brighter and had a real plasma kind of look to it. Smooth and Bright.


When it came to color I used Avatar, Crank 2, and Inception Blu rays.

The colors that the EluneVision Reference Studio, and Carada Brilliant White produced seemed to be better than the other 2, very vivid with good skin tones. Then it hit me during the snow seen in Inception, the 3rd level down. The EluneVision Reference Studio has a blue hue to it, once I saw it on the white snow I saw it everywhere. Avatar was very vivid because of the blue hue, Crank 2's big blue sky was really blue and made everything look very colorful... Everything white had a blue tinge to it. Not a lot, it took me 2 days and 5 or 6 hours of watching different stuff to see it.

I've got nothing blue in the room, black around my screen, black throw rug, and four feet of black ceiling in front of the screen.


I'm not saying you'll see blue, just that in my room the EluneVision Reference Studio has a blue hue. Maybe you can adjust the projector for it I don't know.

I just thought you guys should be aware of it.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ody* /forum/post/19927261
> 
> 
> When it came to color I used Avatar, Crank 2, and Inception Blu rays.
> 
> The colors that the EluneVision Reference Studio, and Carada Brilliant White produced seemed to be better than the other 2, very vivid with good skin tones. Then it hit me during the snow seen in Inception, the 3rd level down. The EluneVision Reference Studio has a blue hue to it, once I saw it on the white snow I saw it everywhere. Avatar was very vivid because of the blue hue, Crank 2's big blue sky was really blue and made everything look very colorful... Everything white had a blue tinge to it. Not a lot, it took me 2 days and 5 or 6 hours of watching different stuff to see it.
> 
> I've got nothing blue in the room, black around my screen, black throw rug, and four feet of black ceiling in front of the screen.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you'll see blue, just that in my room the EluneVision Reference Studio has a blue hue. Maybe you can adjust the projector for it I don't know.
> 
> I just thought you guys should be aware of it.



The blue hue could be the projector. Is it callibrated? What immediately came to my mind was the old screen had caused the projector to require a stronger blue tone to make cleaner whites and such...with the new materials, maybe the requirements had changed and the projector needed to be adjusted.


Pretty sure a calibrator would tell you there is no way on earth, the same settings used by a single projector, would look good or equal on all screens; they would have to be adjusted for individually. Just as done with audio - move a speaker or piece of furniture and you need to recallibrate for the difference.


Just a thought. Of course I wasn't there, so I am only guessing.









*PS*. _We missed you this weekend! Hope to see you out next time_!!


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19927330
> 
> 
> The blue hue could be the projector. Is it callibrated? What immediately came to my mind was the old screen had caused the projector to require a stronger blue tone to make cleaner whites and such...with the new materials, maybe the requirements had changed and the projector needed to be adjusted.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure a calibrator would tell you there is no way on earth, the same settings used by a single projector, would look good or equal on all screens; they would have to be adjusted for individually. Just as done with audio - move a speaker or piece of furniture and you need to recallibrate for the difference.
> 
> 
> Just a thought. Of course I wasn't there, so I am only guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS*. _We missed you this weekend! Hope to see you out next time_!!



I calibrated it to my EluneVision Cinema White 1.2-gain a while ago, not sure how many hours have gone bye, it's got just under 1800hrs out of the 5000 Mitsubishi says I'll get. 3 out of 4 screens showed white as white.


----------



## JBJR

How did you calibrate it? Are you just using a disc? Without a meter and software you are just guesstimating.


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/19927560
> 
> 
> How did you calibrate it? Are you just using a disc? Without a meter and software you are just guesstimating.



Yes I'm old school, just a disc...But I think I'm "guesstimating" right 3 out of 4 times


----------



## ody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsegato* /forum/post/19923434
> 
> 
> colours and detail is just sooo much better. These images barely capture how much better the new screen is. This screen definitely works wonders to ensure proper imagery and colour. It is well worth it.
> 
> 
> ..like I said, I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I tried to reproduce images equally in my software (DPP).
> 
> first of set is new reference 100 screen (referenc, diyparkland, reference ,diyparkland)
> 
> second smaller one is Parkland Plastic. I used to think it was great as did my friends but in fact it's colours need tuning vs the out of box AE4000 settings which appear more refenec like on the refernce screen..go figure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AE4000 tuning only for contrast and brightness..these are on color1)



I think you can see it here?

What do you guys think?

Post #629


----------



## JBJR

Yep, I used to think that myself until I got a good meter. I was surprised, and you'd probably be to how off your settings are. As much as we believe we can see how true the colors and gray scale are, our eyes just aren't calibrated and don't do what a meter can do.


----------



## rsegato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/19927670
> 
> 
> Yep, I used to think that myself until I got a good meter. I was surprised, and you'd probably be to how off your settings are. As much as we believe we can see how true the colors and gray scale are, our eyes just aren't calibrated and don't do what a meter can do.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ody* /forum/post/19927629
> 
> 
> I think you can see it here?
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Post #629





Note that for my images, I shoot in RAW (canon 7d) and post processed these in DPP (Canon software). Colour temp to 6400K for both to _try_ and represent "right/accurate". This is difficult to translate to others screens as our different computer screens can give wide ranging results unless tuned as well...."our eyes" on our own cinemas should be our guides. I don't see blue push especially on grey screens in disney WOW. I'm going do some more on this for you guys and go back to ensure proper calibration (in color 1 and cinema1). more color calibration to come...


I agree that ody needs to ensure calibration is done for each screen before conclusions are drawn since all these work together as a system so you can't always draw your conclusion. perhaps I should not have either but I was more curious than concerned. I still think my combo is great which is my key measure










what projector do you have ody?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ody* /forum/post/19927629
> 
> 
> I think you can see it here?
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Post #629













I want to come see in person! ahaha But that's cause I am nerd!


I am sure what you say about 3/4 looking white is true. I have to come back to the likelyhood that proper callibration would eliminate that issue (no matter what causes it).


For the record, I am not callibrated at my house...I just wish I was. $$$


----------



## darealgerk

I did some basic calibrations on my setup with an Epson 8350 and don't see any leaning towards the blue. I need to get some more hours on my bulb before I get too intense with calibrations so I've just done the stuff I can do by eye with the WOW disc. I'll pull out my spectrometer and do something more serious once the bulb is settled in a bit more.


Did you use a blue filter when your did your calibration for the saturation and tint? The colour is very consistent here on my 100" reference screen. Also worth noting you should always calibrate for each screen to get accurate results. Those other 3 screens might have just lacked that blue and needed it to compensate


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darealgerk* /forum/post/19928428
> 
> 
> i did some basic calibrations on my setup with an epson 8350 and don't see any leaning towards the blue. I need to get some more hours on my bulb before i get too intense with calibrations so i've just done the stuff i can do by eye with the wow disc. I'll pull out my spectrometer and do something more serious once the bulb is settled in a bit more.
> 
> 
> Did you use a blue filter when your did your calibration for the saturation and tint? The colour is very consistent here on my 100" reference screen. Also worth noting you should always calibrate for each screen to get accurate results. Those other 3 screens might have just lacked that blue and needed it to compensate



+1


----------



## evenchaos

Has anyone done a formal review of the Elara II Silver screen, preferably with a comparison to other products? I know it would be best to evaluate the material in person, but unfortunately Eastporters do not send samples for evaluation.


Also, does anyone know which screen(s) would be the closest to the Elara and how they compare? (e.g there is the Grandview Silver at nearly the same price when you factor shipping in. There is also the Elite Silver Matte, etc)


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evenchaos* /forum/post/19978408
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a formal review of the Elara II Silver screen, preferably with a comparison to other products? I know it would be best to evaluate the material in person, but unfortunately Eastporters do not send samples for evaluation.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know which screen(s) would be the closest to the Elara and how they compare? (e.g there is the Grandview Silver at nearly the same price when you factor shipping in. There is also the Elite Silver Matte, etc)



Where do you live? I own an Elara II, feel free to visit mine, if it works for you. PM me if would like to.


----------



## ohotos

When assembling my Elunevision Elara Cinema Grey it left quite a lot of black marks on my carpet (see picture below). While doing the assembly I thought I could just vacuum it once finished but now it doesn't come off, arrrrg this sucks







, anybody else had this problem, any suggestions what I can try?


----------



## brianhutchins

If it's just Black velvet lint, you could try the lint rollers for your suits. or just masking tape.



Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohotos* 
When assembling my Elunevision Elara Cinema Grey it left quite a lot of black marks on my carpet (see picture below). While doing the assembly I thought I could just vacuum it once finished but now it doesn't come off, arrrrg this sucks







, anybody else had this problem, any suggestions what I can try?


----------



## ohotos

Quote:

Originally Posted by *brianhutchins*
If it's just Black velvet lint, you could try the lint rollers for your suits. or just masking tape.
Yes, I thought as well that it's just velvet lint. But it seems to be really fine and settled into the carpet. Tried to vacuum/brush it out, no success. Tried carpet cleaner and vacuum, now it looks even worse! Will try with a different type of carpet cleaner tonight.


----------



## The Manchild

For those that own this particular screen.


Are there any noticeable issues with regards to hotspotting with this screen ?


Is the texture of the screen as smooth as indicated ?


Would this screen be a good choice for 3D with a DLP 3D ready 720p projector utilizing a 3D-XL adapter, DLP Link and active shutter glasses, I know with this setup I will not utilize any of the polarization attributes of the screen, but would it still be a good choice ?


I'm currently considering this screen, but am looking for some opinions, feedback and experience with the screen from those that currently own it.


----------



## systemlayers

zuluwalker and ody i notice you both are in alberta (i'm in edmonton).

Did you order from Eastporters or where did you get your screens, i'm really interested in getting this over a more expensive elite.

How was shipping if you did, thanks.


----------



## wpgcabby

I'm in Winnipeg and my Eastporters screen took 2 days to get to me and it was perfect.


----------



## systemlayers

Has anyone seen both the reference tab tensioned screen and the titan HD screen care to comment?

I can't decide between them, it'd be my first screen and titan HD would certainly save me quite a bit of money.

Looking at the 92"


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers* /forum/post/20018484
> 
> 
> zuluwalker and ody i notice you both are in alberta (i'm in edmonton).
> 
> Did you order from Eastporters or where did you get your screens, i'm really interested in getting this over a more expensive elite.
> 
> How was shipping if you did, thanks.



I'm in e-town too. Sorry I don't remember how long it took to arrive, because it was on special order (when I bought it, they weren't shipping till four weeks from my purchase). I think I bought it when the model was new, and not a lot of stock. It arrived mint. Went together in a flash, and I put it up myself. I ordered straight from Eastporters.


If you want to preview my Elara II silver, just PM me and we can arrange a viewing time.


Is your room going to have ambient lighting?


----------



## Dede

Oh oh...


I received my Luna motorized screen last week, finished mounting it inside my soffit this week. Plugged everything today, including the 3.5mm male to male cable to use the trigger out from my Powerlite 8350. Everything worked well until I plugged in the cable to the trigger out and enable it from the projector's menu.


When I powered up the projector, I heard a repeating clicking sound from the screen for about 5 seconds... then it stopped. Unplugged the cable, and now the screen seems to be dead. Refusing to operate from the remote or the switch... It's inside the soffit! ARRGGHHH!


So I will be taking it out... schematics indicate there is a fuse somewhere inside.. any hints from anyone here about a replacement?? Hoping a fuse will fix this...


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18736090
> 
> 
> The material is slight silver colour which I mistook to be white in day light. It is smooth to the touch, but upon very close inspection (12-18" away) and under bright light you can see the texture. I sit in the front row at 12' away, and 16 1/2 feet away in back row. I do not notice texture, but twice I convinced myself I did, how ever when I backed up the scene again on the blu-ray I could not reproduce the effect or feeling (two different blu-rays). I am not sure I am not just paranoid.
> 
> I am planning to post pics here right away tonight.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/18736117
> 
> 
> I have two photos of the same scene from Avatar. I know some people hate this movie, but it is the only example I have of before the screen and after the screen, in the same environment.
> 
> 
> I am also posting several screen shots of the test pattern to show what a bright solid screen looks like, and if any trace of texture is visable.
> 
> 
> I believe Hockey is a pure thing, being a Canadian. That being said at tonight I was unable to even find a highlight to put up and take a photo of...sorry.
> 
> 
> I won't lie to you, if you are going to watch movies with snowy blizzards, tv shows with blinding white scenes, and pause your hockey game and then zoom in on the ice, I doubt you will not find the features and texture you are looking for. That being said, not I, nor any of my guests have noticed any content we have watched in over a week of heavy viewing to show any trace of screen texture. I am happy. Other than the two times I mentioned that I thought I saw texture, I have not been able to reproduce the effect. IF I stand close to the screen, like say 6 feet to 8 feet close and can see the whole screen in my eye and I watch intently I do see smear that may be texture. I am not sure this is not something that you would not also find in say a perforated screen. When I sit back at my two seating arrangements, life is good...VERY GOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> And if in the end you hate me and call me a liar, return it and use the 30 day money back guarentee. I would consider myself having made a big mistake if I returned it. This screen delievers huge POP, great realistic colours with even crappy content, I love it, my wife loves it, my nerd brother loves it, and five of my friends have their jaws drop and eyes pop out.
> 
> 
> I love IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pics tonight.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Manchild* /forum/post/20008209
> 
> 
> For those that own this particular screen.
> 
> 
> Are there any noticeable issues with regards to hotspotting with this screen ?
> 
> 
> Is the texture of the screen as smooth as indicated ?
> 
> 
> Would this screen be a good choice for 3D with a DLP 3D ready 720p projector utilizing a 3D-XL adapter, DLP Link and active shutter glasses, I know with this setup I will not utilize any of the polarization attributes of the screen, but would it still be a good choice ?
> 
> 
> I'm currently considering this screen, but am looking for some opinions, feedback and experience with the screen from those that currently own it.



After some further refining of my AVR, and projector, I now can not see the texture I spoke of back then anymore. The image is fanastic! No hot spotting I am aware of (and I look for it).


to be 100% sure for yourself, but the reference screen. But I am not rushing into that anymore. The only reason I would upgrade is to get a masking system...hopefully they just build one for my screen?????


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Crazy that I found this thread. I was planning out my setup and noticed their website before this thread. It's good to see that people here would recommend these screens. They are about 30 minutes from where I live so I could always pick this up in person (as soon as I decide on screen size and gain).


----------



## constp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers* /forum/post/20023184
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen both the reference tab tensioned screen and the titan HD screen care to comment?
> 
> I can't decide between them, it'd be my first screen and titan HD would certainly save me quite a bit of money.
> 
> Looking at the 92"



I too am interested in the answer to this question. I will be purchasing the Epson 8700UB with a 100"-106" screen. Does easporters have a show room where I could see these two screens?


I've been reading about the Elite Screen Cinetensions 2 (comparable prices to the Titan tensioned screens) and some people report that the screens developed waves at the bottom after 2 - 2.5 yrs even though they are tensioned. Any similar problems with the EluneVision screens?


----------



## Dede

Greetings;


Has anyone been successful at using the trigger feature of an Elunevision motorized screen?


Having a hard time understanding how this is supposed to work. Page 2 of the Luna brochure only shows where the plug is:

http://www.eastporters.com/PDF/Luna/brocheur.pdf 


What kind of plug is required? It looks like it will need a female plug? And this plug get connected to a trigger out on a projector?


Thanks.


----------



## Dede

The user manual for the Elunevision Reference Studio Tab-Tensioned screen doesn't give details about the trigger interface either... ?

http://www.elunevision.com/PDF/ReferenceTab/manual.pdf


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Can I buy these in the good ole U.S.A.?


----------



## darealgerk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Wayne* /forum/post/20123579
> 
> 
> Can I buy these in the good ole U.S.A.?



Yep.

http://www.eastporters.com/usa/cart.php?page=index


----------



## Bruce Wayne

thanks dareal. I have a Sharp XV-Z12000MK2 that is not a very bright projector. Has anyone compared the 2.4 white to the da-lite hp material? I am also interested in the high gain grey. I have been using a material that had about 1.2 gain and lliked it, but was wondering with the grey if I would gain both pop and black levels.


----------



## num_lock99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dede* /forum/post/20110352
> 
> 
> The user manual for the Elunevision Reference Studio Tab-Tensioned screen doesn't give details about the trigger interface either... ?



I was wondering about this too and found out that the Reference Studio screen does not have provisions for a wired trigger. You have to buy the remote trigger option which is a little piece of electronics that plugs into the projector port and remotely (RF I assume) lowers/raises the screen. Kind of neat, but not including a wired option too is a turn off to me. Why pay extra for this if not required... There's a serial port on the housing too I was hoping to interface to, but apparently for factory use only.


You may want to send Elunevision a message on their web site for any specific questions, They answered me very quick and were quite helpful.


----------



## mikeveli20

Hey everyone,


I'm looking to get one of these screens and a projector from Eastporters and would like some opinions.


My budget is


----------



## miloshj

Hi Mike,


I've used both screens extensively, and while the Elara II is a great screen (as owners of the Elara II will testify), the Reference screen is just a whole new experience when it comes to no texturing (especially noticeable for sporting events), no hot-spotting, color accuracy, etc. It just makes everything a whole lot better, to the point that the only thing not better on the 8350 + Reference setup will be that the AE4000 has a little bit deeper blacks.


You add to that the fact that the 8350 outputs more lumens of maximum brightness (and more importantly with much better color balance at max brightness than the AE4000, as various reviews will attest), and the Reference setup will definitely still work better with some ambient lights at the back. The fact that the Reference screen is future-proof (zero texturing means you can throw any resolution at it in the future, ie 4000 x 2000 and higher, and it will continue to have zero pixel degradation) and that you're paying for an overall better final projection setup (in terms of absolutely everything except a bit lower contrast) for less money would make the 8350 + Reference the better buy, in my opinion.


Again, the Elara II is definitely a solid screen, as owners will attest, but the Reference screen makes the overall image a whole lot better - when you put the two side by side, the Reference is definitely in a class of its own. It doesn't take an videophile to see the differences, whenever we've had people compare, they saw the dramatic differences in material quality and overall performance.


The screen upgrade program on Eastporters (upgrading from Elara/Elara II they bought before 2011 to Reference Studio) would have been hard to pull off otherwise if the image quality was dramatically better - as price conscious customers would create a backlash if they upgraded a screen and didn't notice a huge difference. Everyone has definitely seen a massive difference from feedback so far.


Milosh


----------



## mikeveli20

Thank you for the reply Milosh. Just a note, I meant to put the 100" Reference screen in my post instead of the 108" as that one would be just slightly too big for my setup, but I'm sure that won't make a difference in image quality correct?


I've also noticed the height dimensions of the 100" are actually 1" larger than the 106" Elara II because it uses a 5" frame. This has me slightly concerned because I have exactly 64" of space from top to bottom where the screen is going to go. I'm going to be placing the center speaker (which has a physical height of 6") behind the screen but underneath the frame. It will fit perfectly underneath with the 106" Elara II, but it will have a 1" overlap with the frame of the 100" Reference. I'm concerned that this would have a negative affect on my audio since 1" of the speaker would be outputting directly into the back of the screen frame.


If you or anyone else could weigh in with their thoughts about this I would be grateful. Thank you.


Michael


----------



## constp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/20151389
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Again, the Elara II is definitely a solid screen, as owners will attest, but the Reference screen makes the overall image a whole lot better - when you put the two side by side, the Reference is definitely in a class of its own. It doesn't take an videophile to see the differences, whenever we've had people compare, they saw the dramatic differences in material quality and overall performance.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Milosh



Milosh,


Do you guys have a showroom where I could see your screens?


----------



## constp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *constp* /forum/post/20155464
> 
> 
> Milosh,
> 
> 
> Do you guys have a showroom where I could see your screens?



Never mind, I just got your PM. I will contact you through the website.


----------



## Chris_Holmes

I'm going to be buying the Panny AE4k through Eastporters as the price is finally below the 2k mark in Canada. That being said I'm forced to bundle a screen with it. I would like one of their reference screens but can't afford the $1300 for a 2.35:1 custom.

My only two options would be the 2.35:1 Cinema white or the Perlux. Who has either of these and would you recommend one over the other?
http://www.eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?page=screens 

I'm a "little" concerned about the texture of the Cinema white...Is it that bad??


----------



## Blue Rain

EluneVision doesn't send out samples and was wondering if anyone might

have a sample/scrap of the 2.4 laying around ? I gladly pay for the shipping.


I'm comparing high Gain Screens and currently have the Draper and DaLite samples and so far leaning towards

the Draper . Besides don't want to spend $ with DaLite anymore. Waiting on other samples from other brands.



Need /want something as close as possible to the old DaLite 2.8 for my Panny AE4000 that I'm moving into Bedroom which is slightly bigger (Longer throw almost same width tho)) than the living room.


EluneVision seems like a decent company to do business with just wish they had samples so I could make a decision.


EV has been great with the emails but no quote for what I want ..sent my TN

but haven't heard from them.


Wouldn't want a huge screen delivered here to NYC then decide it's not what I want .


----------



## constp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris_Holmes* /forum/post/20159661
> 
> 
> I'm going to be buying the Panny AE4k through Eastporters as the price is finally below the 2k mark in Canada. That being said I'm forced to bundle a screen with it. I would like one of their reference screens but can't afford the $1300 for a 2.35:1 custom.
> 
> My only two options would be the 2.35:1 Cinema white or the Perlux. Who has either of these and would you recommend one over the other?
> http://www.eastporters.com/estore/cart.php?page=screens
> 
> I'm a "little" concerned about the texture of the Cinema white...Is it that bad??



Are you sure they are authorized resellers of Panasonic? They do not appear to be authorized resellers of Epson, as the following notice to consumers appears on Epson Canada's 8700UB page at http://www.epson.ca/cgi-bin/ceStore/...o&oid=62289799 

Notice to Customers:


Epson distributes Home Cinema products*only* through *authorized* channels. We have seen sales activity through an on-line reseller called Eastporters.ca. Please note *they are not an authorized reseller* of Epson products.
In spite of this, they advertise 2 year Canadian Warranty on their website. Just wondering...


----------



## darealgerk

That's a bit disturbing to see .. but that said I purchased an 8350 from them as part of a bundle a while back and registered it without issue with Epson.


It's a bit odd that Epson would post that comment on their web store, you'd think if they had issues with it their legal dept would send a C&D to eastporters directly. Also of note that page doesn't say they are not supported and/or don't have warranties because of it, just that they don't distribute through them.


I do remember that the easporters guys said they could only sell them along with a screen as part of a bundle, so maybe that's the workaround .. that they are selling them as bundles with their own products?


----------



## miloshj

Eastporters is not doing anything illegal. Epson's problem with us is we will not cooperate with their attempt to keep competition low to help out brick & mortar stores. To do this, they allow one eStore per province to sell their projectors.


From back in 2005, when Eastporters first started selling projectors (and may I add, back in those days, our Epson Home Cinema projector prices were literally $800-900 less than the second lowest competitor anywhere in Canada) to the future, we will always offer the best prices on Projectors and screens we possibly can.


The end result? Less competition, allowing some Brick & Mortar stores (East Hamilton Radio would be an example for us Hamiltonians) to sell projectors for a much higher price than you typically see online - this is only half the problem, as it also allows them to overcharge on screens by what we feel is up to 5-6x versus a comparible or better screen we sell on Eastporters.


Epson knows we aren't doing anything illegal, which is why the only thing they can do is post that message on their website. With that statement on their website, I feel they are in some way admitting that they are price-gauging Canadians (we do not have their support, and yet we can still offer better prices than the majority, if not all, of their resellers - so you do the math on how much money they are raking in through their "official" resellers).


Because we don't have Epson's support, we have to purchase the projectors at a higher price, and yet still manage to offer them at a better price than competitors - I'll therefore let you put 2 and 2 together about how much money our competitors are making per sale.


Our business model is based on not gauging our customers - which means we use lower profit margins, selling the items as bundled products (essentially making it a different "package" product altogether), setting aggressive bundled discounts - coupling excellent projector prices and excellent screen prices with a further bundled discount of up to $100 on top of that - that we believe are the best in Canada, and cutting out the middle man. The result is that we have a loyal following of customers that keep coming back to us for all their HT Projection needs and refer us to all of our friends. We do not have a large marketing budget, so our level of service and responsiveness to customer needs is what keeps us in business. We wouldn't be here 7 years later. Our positive ratings speak for themselves.


The onus is on big businesses to stop treating Canadians like second-class customers who will continue to pay much higher prices on goods, from electronics to cars, versus customers living in other first-world countries.


The onus is definitely *not* on Eastporters to start gauging our Canadian customers.


All the Epson projectors have the 2 year warranty, you have our word on that. Projectors do break once in a while, and we are committed to having the best customer service in the industry, as I believe we've had for the past 7 years.


With all of the above being said, this is really an EluneVision screen thread, so I encourage everyone to keep the discussion to EluneVision screens (on this thread at least) - I will gladly continue to answer any questions you may have on EluneVision screens. If you have any questions on Eastporters, you can use Eastporters.com and get in contact through email or the toll free number.


Milosh Jovic


----------



## Ronzai

I am almost done my theater room and am expecting I will buy an Elunevision 2.35:1 acoustically transparent screen shortly. I have seen a review from a publications web site but thought I would see if anyone else has any experience yet with their fixed frame AT screens. I have received samples of screen materials from a few places and their material looks pretty good.


Thanks

Ron


----------



## Digity8

I've decided to go with one of the motorized Luna HD screens for my Epson 1080UB, my room has white walls but i have drapes covering the blinds. Which screen is best for that situation? I am leaning towards the pro-white 1.2 but I am afraid of reflections from the walls that kill black levels.


----------



## hobieboy

I have just order the Reference Studio tab screen on Monday and I'm happy to say that there were super quick to ship and I actually received mine on Wed already !!!

My projector (Epson 8700UB) is still in a box so don't have comments on video quality yet though from looking at packaging and how the screen comes down, I don't have any complaints. So, its 10/10 right now in terms of service, shipping & packagng. Will report back when I have a chance to see some video/movies.


----------



## DancingKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronzai* /forum/post/20359169
> 
> 
> I am almost done my theater room and am expecting I will buy an Elunevision 2.35:1 acoustically transparent screen shortly. I have seen a review from a publications web site but thought I would see if anyone else has any experience yet with their fixed frame AT screens. I have received samples of screen materials from a few places and their material looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron



I have a custom 112" Elunevision Reference Tab Tension screen with AT material. I find the picture is great except for one thing - words cause kind of a reflection look. For example, Star Wars is the worst at the start of the movie where it says "In a galaxy far far ....." and the chapter intro, you see the main words and then slightly below a faint reflection of the words. My walls are light colored behind the screen and when I check behind I see the words appearing on the wall. I imagine the picture is hitting the back wall as well and then reflecting onto the screen. Not sure if this issue is specific to this screen or AT screens in general.


I do have some creases in my screen but the guys at Eastporters are great and will be getting a new screen soon.


I'm debating if I still get the AT material but I have my speakers sitting behind the screen. Does the non-AT Reference Screen really block the sound or muffle it badly? Would painting the wall behind the screen a darker color help with this reflection issue?


Any help/ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ronzai

Hey DK,


Good to hear from someone who has experience with their AT screen material. I would suspect that the image is reflecting back slightly from a light coloured wall especially if the material is quite close to the wall.


I will be using a fixed frame and my screen wall will be painted flat black to hopefully stop (significantly reduce) reflections. I may fir out the screen mounting an extra inch as well to ensure my speaker cones don't reflect back with the grills removed.


I am at the mill work stage of my theater room so hope to be ordering in about a month after final coat of paint electrical finish and carpet (damn it takes a long time to do these projects on weekends and the odd evening).


Ron


----------



## hobieboy

Finally hung the projector & the screen and watched 2-3 movies on the combo (& still using "factory" set up from the projector in THX or Theatre Black mode).


All I can say is Wow !!!


When the credits scroll through the screen and we pause it, I have to walk up to ~1 feet before I could see any form of pixels on the white text. There's no hot spot, and colors/contrast is exemplary. What we noticed is movies have a 3D feel to them rather than simply big screen but flat/dull.


This is our 1st front projection set up, based on what I saw at friends & stores (where I saw the Epson 8700/Stewart combo), this is right up there with best I've seen.


The motorization works great so far and the screen is stopping at preset place everytime thus far.

I particularly like how the mounting bracket is designed (not that I've seen others) which makes installation a breeze.


All I'm waiting for now is the remote trigger to be shipped to me - I somehow thought the screen also has native IR support so can easily be integrated with rest of the system control. But it doesn't







Only mechanism is hard-wire or RF. So, this would be my only pet peeve request.


I can't think of reason why I want to separate projector on/off from screen up/down; other than IR macros do sometimes get out of sync with reality so I really don't want to see the screen go up/down a few times to sync macro state with actuals


----------



## crosswire

I have a Panny ae4000u projector with one 2.35:1 fixed screen (elara II) and pull down 16x9 (elara)screen. I would have liked a reference screen but I didn't know any better last year when i got in and cost was a factor.


However, from my observation, the fixed screen is ok and has some tiny almost like goosebump texture on the screen . Its un-noticeble from the distance. The blacks are not black enough and im not sure if its the projector or the screen. The blacks almost look like dark grey. Maybe more tweaking is required.


I think the pull down 1.85:1 screen is a cheap one for 150$. Its more for watching simple bluray docs etc and few animations. You can tell its not high end and it will do till i find a better pull down. The images seem washed out on the pulldown but better on 2.35:1.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi guys


To make installation of the Reference screens even easier, our new batch of Reference screens includes a large sheet of air-laid paper. This paper is a soft material that gives off no lint and no fibers. Installing a screen requires you to have a clean space on the floor that is bigger than the size of the screen. Lots of you guys have carpets as well and therefore dust and dirt is prone to get onto the velour frames. In order to avoid this from happening, we decided to add a sheet of air-laid paper, which you can place the frames on to install the screen. The sheet itself is much larger than the screen so guys shouldn't have any problems with dust or dirt getting onto the frames anymore. Simply lay the material onto the floor and do all your assembly on the paper for best results.


I have attached some photos of the material.


Dave Hao

EluneVision Screens


----------



## NitrousDigital

I recently purchased the *115" EluneVision Reference Studio Fixed-Frame Screen - 1.0 Gain* screen for use with my new Epson 8700UB projector.

I have a dedicated theater room (fully light controlled - no windows) that is approximately 18ftx14ft in size. I was a little apprehensive about buying such a large screen for such a small room but since setting up the screen have realized that there is no problem with having such a large image when sitting only 12ft away from the screen.


The EluneVision screen arrived very quickly and was very well packaged. All of the individual components were wrapped in plastic, inside a box, inside another box and the outer-most box was again wrapped in plastic, so absolutely no risk of damage due to moisture or dirt.


The screen even came with a white drop-cloth which was very useful for preventing any kind of dust or debris from attaching itself to the screen or black felt border of the screen during assembly.


Setup was very simple as the instructions were very clear. The only tricky parts were:


1) Inserting the corner L-pieces into the frame required a little force as they are tight fitting.

2) The screws that attach the aluminium frame to the plastic corner L-pieces didn't always go in so easily and using an electric screw-driver easily destroyed the screws. It was therefore necessary to use a manual screw-driver to install all 16 screws.

3) The 'key hole' mounting brackets that were provided work well for the top edge of the screen but since inverted versions were not provided for the lower edge, the 'key hole' is the wrong-side up for the lower edge and therefore not as useful.


Not being a D.I.Y. expert, I devised the following approach to centering, leveling and hanging the screen on my wall:

1) Measure the size of the screen

2) Measure the size of the wall

3) Performed calculations to determine center location for the screen.

4) Measured and marked 2 points on the wall where the mounting screws will be inserted.

5) Inserted 2 pins in the drywall where the screws will be placed and tied a length of cotton between the 2 pins.

6) Checked the cotton with a spirit-level to ensure that the 2 pins were perfectly level as this would dictate whether the screen would be level once hung.

7) Installed two 50lb-capable drywall EZ-anchors in the exact locations where the pins were placed.

8) With the help of my wife, hung the screen from the two screws that were installed in the drywall anchors.



Once setup, the screen looks great on the wall! The black felt frame creates a nice defined edge and the plastic white screen material has absolutely no visible texture or hotspots. The Epson 8700UB produces very rich colours on this screen. Watching movies on this new setup is very immersive and has completely eliminated the need for me to visit the expensive local cinema










I purchased this screen based purely on reviews that I had found on the web and I am very satisfied with the purchase. I would strongly recommend this screen to anyone who has a fully light-controlled room.


----------



## jakkb

I just ordered a 120" fixed frame grey screen for my theater room which is long overdue. Have been waiting a long time for this. Just bought the projector on the weekend and tested out what a 120" image would look like.


I just looked over the install instructions and it looks pretty straight forward. The only part I don't like is how the screen is hung on the wall. I was considering assembling the hanging brackets without the screen on first, then hanging it without the screen so that I can get the screw locations just right. Maybe this won't be necessary but I'll see once it arrives.


----------



## Fatty Jones

I just wanted to compliment Dave and Milosh at EluneVision for their excellent product, and service!


I just installed a custom sized, fixed-frame reference studio 100 screen in my small basement theater room. Given the small size of the room, I wanted the screen to fit flush wall-to-wall (left/right), in order to maximize the screen size. The viewable screen size is 99 inches diagonal, 16:9. Total custom width including frame is 93 inches. Also, I requested the use of their thinner frame width of 3.5 inches (approx), instead of the standard 5 inch width frame; again to maximize viewable area.


The custom fit is absolutely perfect. I had no issues at all fitting the screen in my space.


My projector is an Epson 8700UB, using thx mode. The room is light controlled, and painted entirely black. Viewing position is about 13 ft. I am new to projectors, but to my untrained eye this combination with the reference studio material is just spectacular.


The custom build time from order to my door was about 2 wks, as promised. The shipping box was essentially double boxed with no damage. The build quality appears excellent. A nice touch was the inclusion of a large soft cloth to provide a safe/clean surface for assembly.


2 minor things:

-No assembly manual included in the box. But I just looked at their website.

-The screen material initially had a rubber/plasticky smell that permeated the room that has now gone away.


Overall, I'm a very happy customer,


thanks,

Andy


----------



## lynx01

Hi, did anyone buy the grey reference screen yet or is there any place that it could be seen in action? Cosmetic constraints won't allow me to use darker colors for the home theater room (not built yet) and I would also love to be able to use it in a living room setup with, unfortunately, lots of ambient, although indirect, light.


----------



## lynx01

Just to answer my own post. Dave allowed me to see the Elunevision Reference 100 screen with a Grey (or 80) Reference screen sample superimposed. The projector used was the Epson 8350. The black levels are dramatically improved over the standard reference screen with ambient light exposure as can be seen with the first too pictures. Keep in mind that the pictures were taken with an iphone 4. The third picture is with no ambient light. I could not observe any texturing in the Grey screen sample. Color shift is present to a very small extent with the Grey material as can be seen in the 4th picture, again though with some ambient light.


The pictures are obviously of very poor quality but they do illustrate the increase in contrast very well.


----------



## jakkb

I ordered a 120" Elara HD Fixed Frame Screen and got it all set up. There are creases in the screen however from how it was rolled during shipping.


I was instructed to tension it some more but I have done that and it has been over two weeks since I re-tensioned it and he creases are still there. I emailed Eastporters again about it but haven't heard back. Any suggestions as to what else I can do to try to get the creases out?


You don't notice it on dark scenes but on light scenes they are noticeable.


Thanks.


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkb* /forum/post/20707939
> 
> 
> I ordered a 120" Elara HD Fixed Frame Screen and got it all set up. There are creases in the screen however from how it was rolled during shipping.
> 
> 
> I was instructed to tension it some more but I have done that and it has been over two weeks since I re-tensioned it and he creases are still there. I emailed Eastporters again about it but haven't heard back. Any suggestions as to what else I can do to try to get the creases out?
> 
> 
> You don't notice it on dark scenes but on light scenes they are noticeable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This is so why you have to look not just at price or how a great a screen is, but what is the companies RMA policy...

Sure hope you get a replacement first then ship the defective second and not the other way around....


----------



## Benito Joaquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkb* /forum/post/20707939
> 
> 
> I ordered a 120" Elara HD Fixed Frame Screen and got it all set up. There are creases in the screen however from how it was rolled during shipping.
> 
> 
> I was instructed to tension it some more but I have done that and it has been over two weeks since I re-tensioned it and he creases are still there. I emailed Eastporters again about it but haven't heard back. Any suggestions as to what else I can do to try to get the creases out?
> 
> 
> You don't notice it on dark scenes but on light scenes they are noticeable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Seems pretty standard except for their response time. With wrinkles, you should give that a shot before you send it back, most manufacturers will recommend you try this. It is kind of weird though that they have not responded the second time. Maybe they dropped the ball, give them another shot and see what happens.


Benito


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Jakkb


Sorry for the week delay in getting back to you. We just moved to a new larger location (5000SQ from 2000SQ) and in the transition we didn't have internet for a bit and the whole move was a bit hectic. I already emailed you and your replacement material will be sent tomorrow. Again sorry for the delay in response, it doesn't usually happen with us.


In response to fraisa:


We care about customer service, doesn't matter if it is a cheap manual or a our Reference series. We have stood by our principles from day one and never wavered. This very thread validates our customer services since 2006. There are plenty of customers that will easily attest to that. Before you start making generic comments please be sensitive.


Thanks

Dave Hao

EluneVision Screens


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/20710858
> 
> 
> Hi Jakkb
> 
> 
> Sorry for the week delay in getting back to you. We just moved to a new larger location (5000SQ from 2000SQ) and in the transition we didn't have internet for a bit and the whole move was a bit hectic. I already emailed you and your replacement material will be sent tomorrow. Again sorry for the delay in response, it doesn't usually happen with us.
> 
> 
> In response to fraisa:
> 
> 
> We care about customer service, doesn't matter if it is a cheap manual or a our Reference series. We have stood by our principles from day one and never wavered. This very thread validates our customer services since 2006. There are plenty of customers that will easily attest to that. Before you start making generic comments please be sensitive.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave Hao
> 
> EluneVision Screens



Wasnt making any comments about your screen just asked what the RMA policy was from Elunevision vs other Mfg.

Some have a policy where you have to send the defective material back and then you get the replacement resulting down time..

There is some who all they look at is price and dont consider what the RMA policy is from Any MFG.

Glad to see your response and hope all turns out for the good


----------



## jakkb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/20710858
> 
> 
> Hi Jakkb
> 
> 
> Sorry for the week delay in getting back to you. We just moved to a new larger location (5000SQ from 2000SQ) and in the transition we didn't have internet for a bit and the whole move was a bit hectic. I already emailed you and your replacement material will be sent tomorrow. Again sorry for the delay in response, it doesn't usually happen with us.
> 
> 
> In response to fraisa:
> 
> 
> We care about customer service, doesn't matter if it is a cheap manual or a our Reference series. We have stood by our principles from day one and never wavered. This very thread validates our customer services since 2006. There are plenty of customers that will easily attest to that. Before you start making generic comments please be sensitive.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave Hao
> 
> EluneVision Screens



Yes I received the email. Thank you.


One big reason I chose to buy an EluneVision screen was because of all the positive feedback in this thread.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi fraisa


No problem, I understand,







. Our policy is actually pretty simple, we typically never ask the customer to ship us back the product first, we always ship first. Typically we just require a photo of the damage that's it. And it doesn't matter which screen people get, it is always the same.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/20713292
> 
> 
> Hi fraisa
> 
> 
> No problem, I understand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Our policy is actually pretty simple, we typically never ask the customer to ship us back the product first, we always ship first. Typically we just require a photo of the damage that's it. And it doesn't matter which screen people get, it is always the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Thats Really Good To Know....

Thats Awesome...


----------



## temeone

Can anyone comment on the Titan Tab Tensioned model? Trying to decide between it and Monoprice/Grandview tab tentioned. Just looking for some general opinions. Reference series is beyond my budget as I'm going with a 120".


----------



## jakkb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/20710858
> 
> 
> Hi Jakkb
> 
> 
> Sorry for the week delay in getting back to you. We just moved to a new larger location (5000SQ from 2000SQ) and in the transition we didn't have internet for a bit and the whole move was a bit hectic. I already emailed you and your replacement material will be sent tomorrow. Again sorry for the delay in response, it doesn't usually happen with us.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave Hao
> 
> EluneVision Screens



I received the new screen and got it set up. I have tested it with one movie and it is a definite improvement. Thank you again.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkb* /forum/post/20748160
> 
> 
> I received the new screen and got it set up. I have tested it with one movie and it is a definite improvement. Thank you again.



Ready to show it off? LOL


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *temeone* /forum/post/20717842
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the Titan Tab Tensioned model? Trying to decide between it and Monoprice/Grandview tab tentioned. Just looking for some general opinions. Reference series is beyond my budget as I'm going with a 120".



Hey, me too! I just noticed the Titan... Is this a new model? I thought the only tab-tensioned was the reference 9a bit out of my budget).


Do they make the Tian in cinemascope format?


----------



## psgcdn

..tumbleweed goes by...


Do EluneVision screens come in 2.39:1 format?


----------



## miloshj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *psgcdn* 
Hey, me too! I just noticed the Titan... Is this a new model? I thought the only tab-tensioned was the reference 9a bit out of my budget).


Do they make the Tian in cinemascope format?
At the end of the day Reference becomes the better buy when you factor in that it has premium material which has much better color accuracy, as well as basically no texturing (meaning you will make full use out of your 1080p projector with a Reference screen, while you won't with a non-reference screen since the non-ideal textured materials blur the image a bit and cause pixel degradation and artifacting). Further, if in 5-10 years, you decide to purchase a projector which will be 4000 x 2000 resolution or higher by that time, you won't have to purchase another screen, because a screen with basically no texturing can accept infinite resolution, while ones that have texturing do not even display 1080p images perfectly, let alone something higher. The question is: will you be upgrading your projector in a few years - my personal opinion is that it is sort of like asking yourself whether you use a CRT tube monitor for your computer, or if you are using an LCD screen. If you do plan on upgrading (eventually down the road) the Reference screen is the much better buy - much better performance now and usability with future projectors.


As far as 2.35 aspect ratio screen, you can go to eastporters.com and fill in the contact us form with the exact size and aspect ratio you want. It won't be in stock because not too many people still buy 2.35 aspect ratio screens (especially when you look at the non-high end), but it would still arrive to you within a few weeks from order date.


Thanks,

Milosh


----------



## psgcdn

That's great advice, thanks. I have sent them a message detailing my situation ans will wait for a quote.


----------



## HALX

Hello

I just finished my move and after reading all the good feedback, I am considering buying a Elunevision screen.

For now my Panasonic PT AE4000 is projecting against a white wall.

Throwing / Seating distance is ± 13 Ft. Screen size ±106.


It is ceilling mounted in our living room with white walls and some ambient light. I use it mostly to watch blu ray at night but I'd like to be able to plays PS3 during the day (for now it is barely possible on dynamic mode)


Based on my small knowledge, the Vivid Pro cinema gray seems to be the one for the job. But apparently I can't have it with tab tensions system


I'd like to know if you think it is the right choice too. And does Elunevision send sample ? I didn't see a lot of reviews of the 1.8 Gray Vivid


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## miloshj

I would go with the Vivid Pro Cinema Gray 1.8 because it would help further with the ambient light and give a further black level boost. You'll never get same performance in ambient light as in a dark environment, but it will be a definite improvement.


You can fill out the "Contact Us" form if you need any custom/special screens. Eastporters can get you pretty much anything you can imagine as a custom build, you just have to specify what you would like. The only reason the Titan is available in stock with a 1.2 gain material is because the 1.2 gain is by far the most popular choice (most people use their projection systems in low to no ambient light environments).


Thanks,

Milosh


----------



## danrl88

I recently picked up an Optoma HD72, and am looking for a screen. I am trying to decide between the pro cinema white 1.2 (92" or 106")and the cinema grey 1.1 (92").

It is set up in the basement, mostly light controlled with some ambient light, but usually very little. Seating is 12-13ft from screen.

Any advice on which would be the better choice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danrl88* /forum/post/20868518
> 
> 
> I recently picked up an Optoma HD72, and am looking for a screen. I am trying to decide between the pro cinema white 1.2 (92" or 106")and the cinema grey 1.1 (92").
> 
> It is set up in the basement, mostly light controlled with some ambient light, but usually very little. Seating is 12-13ft from screen.
> 
> Any advice on which would be the better choice would be greatly appreciated.



Given the projector you have, regardless of low or no ambient light, I would go for the gray screen, as it would help with the black levels, given that your projector's contrast levels.


Milosh


----------



## pontingroy

Frame is aluminum with a black matte finish granules. Very resistant, seamless fit together. I have moved numerous times due to frame my basement to get finished and has maintained its integrity. The display is connected to the frame with metal hooks that slide into a wood on all sides of the frame. Metal rods inserted through the ends of the screen on all four sides.


----------



## rajdori

I am sure a lot of people would say why this guy wants such a cheap screen for 8500UB. Reason being that I keep relocating in 6/12 months and may not always be able to re-use same screen.


I did a lot of research when purchasing 8500UB. I fortunately had white walls, so never bought a screen. But recently moved to an apartment with coffe-colored walls. and white ceiling. So time to purchase a screen. I started doing research for screens, but far too much work, when I only want to spend 

I have not done any detailed calculations. Room is approx 15'x15'. PJ is at 13' approx. 2/3 viewers typically, at approx 10-12'. I just measured 16:9 image size that i typically use for movies. It is 110" wide, so approx 120" diagonal.


Source materials will be - Sony/Panny BD player (70%) and Patriot Box media player (25%). And HDMI-connected laptop at times (5%).


So let me say what I know so far, my preferences and what help I need.

What I come to know...

- Though 8500UB has excellent blacks, Gray screen is still better, as my room can't be completely darkened in daytime.

- Screens come fixed/pull-down/pull-up - I prefer pull down, as PJ is in my living room.

- manual/electric - preferably manual. i don't mind so I save some here. And to keep it simple.

- tensioned/non-tensioned - would prefer tensioned, based on creasing/waves issues I am reading.

- white/gray (with specified gain factor) - gray, as my rooms are not completely darkened during daytime (weekend watching).

- Screen size - I would prefer screen to be 120" diag.


Brands - I saw Mustang, Elite and EluneVision within my price range of $250.


Question is, which Elite screen to use that fit my budget? Or any other brands/suggestions please..


I know many experts who would offer to help, may call me ignorant or just plain simple, but i really want simple recommendations... so please consider that..


----------



## miloshj

rajdori, you won't find a Tab-Tensioned screen for your budget, but you can get an EluneVision manual 2.4 gain for well within that budget. Because you are in a living room, I feel that ambient light rejection is more important than simply making the screen gray.


If you have any questions, feel free to send me a pm.


Milosh


----------



## Joshua17

Hi I recently moved to a main floor house and am in search of a new projector screen. My old one was a random brand called Focus Vue and just basic matte white which was ok when I lived in a basement. I am mainly interested in the fixed-frame screens offered by Elunevisions on Eastporters website. The room walls are a light-medium coloured mocha, white ceilings, and there is obviously ambient light that I can control for the most part but I prefer to have some ambient light present during projector use so currently the main window in the living room has white curtains which allows light to shine somewhat through. Anyway my projector is an Optoma HD80 1080P and I am looking at either an 84" or 92" fixed frame screen. I need helping deciding which screen is best for my needs... I was thinking one of the grey screens. Thanks, Josh


Vivid Pro-Cinema White - 2.4 Gain?

Pro-Cinema Grey - 1.1 Gain?

Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey - 1.8 Gain?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshua17* /forum/post/20906351
> 
> 
> Hi I recently moved to a main floor house and am in search of a new projector screen. My old one was a random brand called Focus Vue and just basic matte white which was ok when I lived in a basement. I am mainly interested in the fixed-frame screens offered by Elunevisions on Eastporters website. The room walls are a light-medium coloured mocha, white ceilings, and there is obviously ambient light that I can control for the most part but I prefer to have some ambient light present during projector use so currently the main window in the living room has white curtains which allows light to shine somewhat through. Anyway my projector is an Optoma HD80 1080P and I am looking at either an 84" or 92" fixed frame screen. I need helping deciding which screen is best for my needs... I was thinking one of the grey screens. Thanks, Josh
> 
> 
> Vivid Pro-Cinema White - 2.4 Gain?
> 
> Pro-Cinema Grey - 1.1 Gain?
> 
> Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey - 1.8 Gain?



Since you prefer to have some ambient light, I would go with the 1.8 gain gray or 2.4 gain white screen if you're going with 92" or higher - the 1.8 will give you slightly better blacks. If you go with the 84" screen, given your projector lumen output and the size of the screen, you can go with the 1.1 gain gray or upgrade to the Elara II Perlux-Silver 1.4 without any problems.


Thanks


Milosh


----------



## Joshua17

Thanks, is it possible to get the 1.8 gray in 84" I noticed eastporters doesn't have that available.


----------



## miloshj

Due to the smaller size, we don't carry it in the 1.8 or 2.4 varieties, we made the high-gain screen cutoff at 92" and above, since most projectors should be fine at 84" with the lower gain varieties.


There is also the 84" 1.4 Perlux-Silver available as well.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## DaveHao

Hi all


Just a quick announcement, The new EluneVision Acoustic Weave screens will be out in about 4-5 weeks. The screens will be available in Fixed Frame and Tab Tension motorized format. The Fixed Frames will have the same 5" border as our Reference series. The material used is a very fine weave with virtually no attenuation. There will also be no comb filtering effects. The weave will have a 15 degree shift to eliminate moire.


----------



## domingos1965

i think i am going to buy a epson 8350

what do u guys recommend as far as screen?

non dedicated HT room what some light coming in


thanks


----------



## imserious

what screen would you recommend for the epson 8350, 20' throw to 120" screen? will mostly view at night, but still have large windows without covering.


Cinema Gray 1.1 Gain

Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain

Vivid-Pro Cinema Gray 1.8 Gain


I don't want to deal with an overly sparkly image, but I also don't want dim whites. I'm leaning towards the Perlux-Silver 1.4.


I'm tempted to go Cinema Gray 1.1, but worried that the image won't be bright enough given the throw distance and image size.


Thoughts?


----------



## Ronzai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/21070374
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> Just a quick announcement, The new EluneVision Acoustic Weave screens will be out in about 4-5 weeks. The screens will be available in Fixed Frame and Tab Tension motorized format. The Fixed Frames will have the same 5" border as our Reference series. The material used is a very fine weave with virtually no attenuation. There will also be no comb filtering effects. The weave will have a 15 degree shift to eliminate moire.



Looks like they may have a winner here with the new acoustic weave screens.


I ordered an Elunevision 125" Diagonal 2.35:1 Acoustic Weave screen and thought I would share a few shots of my room with the screen in place (not the final one). Mine was a custom order prior to this announcement about using the reference screen frames now. It would have been nice but the frame I received is pretty nice as well. The velvet flocking absorbs any light spillage really well.


I experienced a few growing pains along with Dave Hao and their manufacuring facility as they were supposed to use the new fabric and tilt it the 15 degrees which they didn't and as a result there was plenty of Moire on the screen. Dave promptly ordered me a new piece of fabric (the new good stuff) but there was a manufacturing flaw where ripples were present at the mounting loops that could not be tensioned out (and they forgot the tilt again slight Moire visible). I mentioned this to Dave and exchanged photos. Dave promptly had ordered me another piece which I received yesterday. I will link to a few screen shots once I have them and get my projector setup properly with the screen.


It took a little longer than I would have liked after making my initial order but what great customer service from Dave and Milosh. I would buy from them again.


Hopefully this link works (first kick at this)

http://photoshare.shaw.ca/view/28784...8536825-32193/ 


Ron


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imserious* /forum/post/21080064
> 
> 
> what screen would you recommend for the epson 8350, 20' throw to 120" screen? will mostly view at night, but still have large windows without covering.
> 
> 
> Cinema Gray 1.1 Gain
> 
> Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain
> 
> Vivid-Pro Cinema Gray 1.8 Gain
> 
> 
> I don't want to deal with an overly sparkly image, but I also don't want dim whites. I'm leaning towards the Perlux-Silver 1.4.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to go Cinema Gray 1.1, but worried that the image won't be bright enough given the throw distance and image size.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Between those three choices, I would go with the Perlux-Silver, because it doesn't use beads like the 1.8 Gain Gray screen, and also has substantially less texturing than the 1.1 gain screen.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## imserious

Milosh, can you do the silver perlux custom in a Titan retractable? The website states that perlux is for fixed frame only.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Milosh, can you do the silver perlux custom in a Titan retractable? The website states that perlux is for fixed frame only.



That's correct, it's available for fixed-frame screens only.


----------



## Liaury

I'm noticing the pictures in the thread with the Reference series screen show a lot of light reflecting from the screen onto the ceiling and walls. I'm thinking this in NOT a desirable effect, but a trade off for the good viewing angles you get from the ref screens. Is it safe to say that having light color ceilings is especially bad with wide viewing angle screens?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liaury* /forum/post/21094913
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the pictures in the thread with the Reference series screen show a lot of light reflecting from the screen onto the ceiling and walls. I'm thinking this in NOT a desirable effect, but a trade off for the good viewing angles you get from the ref screens. Is it safe to say that having light color ceilings is especially bad with wide viewing angle screens?



Light colored ceilings and walls are not desirable for projector set-ups. It should be a key goal to keep light from reflecting off as many surfaces as possible, however this is not always possible due to a variety of factors (wives for example







)


Any reflected light in the room will add challenges to a screen. As well as issues with perceived contrast. Some screens can lesson the contamination, but at the end of day, all light should be controlled. Painting front walls dark, and a ceiling black will make a tremendous difference in how you both perceive the screen, and how much better the image is (in measurable incriments).


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liaury* /forum/post/21094913
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the pictures in the thread with the Reference series screen show a lot of light reflecting from the screen onto the ceiling and walls. I'm thinking this in NOT a desirable effect, but a trade off for the good viewing angles you get from the ref screens. Is it safe to say that having light color ceilings is especially bad with wide viewing angle screens?



The wide viewing angle is a side-effect of having a perfect screen material with respect to offering no hot-spotting, color accuracy and having no differences in brightness levels across the screen material.


With that being said, a dark ceiling/walls will help in absolutely any home theater projection situation. Photos have the effect of broadening the wall problem because, while you are watching you focus on the movie, whereas in the photo, you get to look around the room and analyse everything.


I have a dedicated home theater with the Reference Studio screen, and have absolutely no desire to paint my ceilings a dark colour. Our showroom in Hamilton also has a both a floor and ceiling which are in light colours, and again, we have not had any complaints from visitors. In my opinion, having the perfect image is a lot more important than not having any light come to the ceiling.


Finally, if your opinion differs from mine, and you also choose not to change the colour of room, there is a 30 day money back guarantee (including shipping), so you can return the product.


Thanks


Milosh


----------



## Liaury

Wish I could see that...nothing is better than seeing it in your own home. Thanks.


----------



## Slitman

i have the reference screen and can tell u with white ceilings (WAF), we and guests are absolutely amazed at the picture quality.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronzai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they may have a winner here with the new acoustic weave screens.
> 
> 
> I ordered an Elunevision 125" Diagonal 2.35:1 Acoustic Weave screen and thought I would share a few shots of my room with the screen in place (not the final one). Mine was a custom order prior to this announcement about using the reference screen frames now. It would have been nice but the frame I received is pretty nice as well. The velvet flocking absorbs any light spillage really well.
> 
> 
> I experienced a few growing pains along with Dave Hao and their manufacuring facility as they were supposed to use the new fabric and tilt it the 15 degrees which they didn't and as a result there was plenty of Moire on the screen. Dave promptly ordered me a new piece of fabric (the new good stuff) but there was a manufacturing flaw where ripples were present at the mounting loops that could not be tensioned out (and they forgot the tilt again slight Moire visible). I mentioned this to Dave and exchanged photos. Dave promptly had ordered me another piece which I received yesterday. I will link to a few screen shots once I have them and get my projector setup properly with the screen.
> 
> 
> It took a little longer than I would have liked after making my initial order but what great customer service from Dave and Milosh. I would buy from them again.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this link works (first kick at this)
> 
> http://photoshare.shaw.ca/view/28784...8536825-32193/
> 
> 
> Ron



Any idea when the AT screens will be available to purchase in the US?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Any idea when the AT screens will be available to purchase in the US?



They will be available for sale at the exact same time in Canada and the U.S. through Eastporters, though it will be listed on the Canadian website first. The price will be the same, so all you need to do is send an email to Eastporters, and you can order it over the phone, or as a custom listing on the U.S. website.


Expected availability is in 3-4 weeks.


Milosh


----------



## frontside720

I have read a lot of reviews but other then "we haven't tested it yet" I haven't heard any comments about it's performance with 3D projectors.


I just bought a Sony VPL-VW95ES and I don't want to go cheap on a screen if it's not going to give me amazing 3D.


I know the money back guarantee is awesome but I don't want to waste our time setting it up and having to send it back.


Any thoughts??


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> I have read a lot of reviews but other then "we haven't tested it yet" I haven't heard any comments about it's performance with 3D projectors.
> 
> 
> I just bought a Sony VPL-VW95ES and I don't want to go cheap on a screen if it's not going to give me amazing 3D.
> 
> 
> I know the money back guarantee is awesome but I don't want to waste our time setting it up and having to send it back.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts??



Every single person that has come to the showroom has been thoroughly impressed with the AE7000 + Reference combination and has decided to go with it. You are welcome to see it as well. As far as the 3D itself, Reference screens produce no problems with it whatsoever. At CEDIA, all the big names used JKP Affinity and Stewart Studiotek 100 to show off their 3D Projectors. Both of these zero-texture, zero hot-spotting screens are exactly what the Reference Studio screen competes and holds its own against in terms of performance, at a fraction of the price.


Thanks


----------



## crazyravr

So I went to visit the showroom on the weekend. I am now sold on Reference screen. Before seeing this I have seen many many high end screens at various showrooms. This one is very affordable and does many things better or the same as all of the other screen I have seen. As soon as I finalize by wall and decide on the screen size Milosh and Dave will be getting my business. 130" 2.35 here I come hehe.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/21070374
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> Just a quick announcement, The new EluneVision Acoustic Weave screens will be out in about 4-5 weeks. The screens will be available in Fixed Frame and Tab Tension motorized format. The Fixed Frames will have the same 5" border as our Reference series. The material used is a very fine weave with virtually no attenuation. There will also be no comb filtering effects. The weave will have a 15 degree shift to eliminate moire.



Pricing? I don't see it on the Eastporters website... I am looking at motorized...


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


The Fixed Frames will be launching November 18th. The Tab Tension motorized versions will not be launching until December. We will have 5 units in the Tab Tension motorized AudioWeave material in the 120" viewable format by end of November.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## Wondercarrot

Ive gone back about 10 pages or so and lots of good reviews with respect to the reference screen.

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare it the the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 or the affinity?


ive bought a new Sony 95 and since i didnt hold back on the PJ i dont really want to hold back on a screen, but neither do i want to light my money on fire....


im waiting for pricing on the stewart for a CIH setup, both for the solid and the AT screen.

150" diag. 2.35:1 set up, then masked down to iirc 120" at 16:9

i plan on watching a lot of hockey, gaming and then movies.


So after all that im wondering if this screen will be suitable. sounds great but anyone with hands on experience between this and the stewart or affinity screens?

obviously i dont have pricing on the elunevision screen either yet so now im wondering if its in the same class, it sounds quite a bit less expensive


your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## miloshj

I've seen it side by side with both the G3 and the JKP Affinity. It performs exactly the same as the JKP Affinity, and in my opinion it has better performance than the 130, due to the fact that the 130 has hot-spotting due to its higher gain, and tends to shift the color spectrum of the image towards the yellow. Now, maybe you would consider the slightly higher gain a plus, but I prefer a more color-accurate and consistent brightness image from corner to corner. What isn't arguable is that both the competitors sell their screens at unreasonably high costs when comparing it to the EluneVision Reference screens.


The EluneVision Reference screens definitely do provide Reference-quality performance, and as you can tell from reviews and from people who go to check the screen out in person at the Eastporters store/demo room, they provide the quality of much higher cost screens.


----------



## raymondeast

i will be needing a new screen 130" or 133"(da lite) i was going to get a 133" da lite high power screen 2.4 gain..but i see elunevision product 135" EluneVision High Definition Vivid Pro Cinema White Manual Pull-Down Screen - 16:9 what do you think is better? i have a 92" dalite high power now and it is good but im moving and my new basement will be 33' x 16' th sanyo z2000 projector will be mounted on the ceiling 17' from the screen and the first row of seats is 15' the 2nd row is 18'....


2.. or is the reference screen even better? and which reference screen would you recomend?


----------



## miloshj

A High-Power screen is definitely not what you would want to get for a basement setting. I don't think you would want to waste a basement on a screen that has a lot of hot-spotting and lack of color uniformity across the surface, when you can get a much more perfect picture.


I would go with a Reference Studio screen. Whether it is fixed-frame or another type would be up to you, but you can just send an email and you'll be able to nail down the best choice for your situation within a few emails or a phone-call conversation.


Milosh


----------



## psgcdn

Has anyone compared the new AT material against the Reference screen in terms of pictures quality? I am torn between:

118" wide Reference, never fully unrolled to the top of my center speaker, leaving a constant-height picture from there to to edge of the ceiling

-> 128 inch diagonal 2.35:1 screen (118x50)

-> 102 inch diagonal 16:9 screen (89x50)

-> plus side: zoom out wider for 2.35:1 movies, which is cool.

-> minus side:

- Project black bars onto ceiling for cinemascope content.

- Top of screen a bit high at 22 degrees above eye level.

- picture size a stretch for proposed Panny 4000 projector

- projector needs auto lens shift and zoom.
120" 16:9 (105x59") acoustically transparent screen

-> leaves 114-inch diagonal 2.35:1 screen (105x45)

-> plus side:

- can be lowered in front of center speaker at more comfortable height.

- no lens zoom and shift allows purchase of cheaper projector (Epson 8350)

-> minus side:

- project top and bottom black bars onto screen, but I suppose most people do this...

- *how is the picture quality compared to Reference screen?*


A third option would be a 118-inch wide cinescope-format AT screen, and an auto-lens shift projector, that that would add $1500 or so to the cost.


----------



## blee0120

Has the reference screen been reviewed yet by a known site? I think this might be my next screen, but I have time to decide. About a 4-6 weeks


----------



## Summa

I've had some email communication with Dave, and I'm sold on giving the Reference screen (135", tensioned) an audition. It sounds like exactly what I'm looking for and I'm excited at having a superior image to what I've already achieved with just a cheap-o Elite pull down. Will be pulling the trigger in another couple weeks.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21215109
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the new AT material against the Reference screen in terms of pictures quality? I am torn between:
> 
> 118" wide Reference, never fully unrolled to the top of my center speaker, leaving a constant-height picture from there to to edge of the ceiling
> 
> -> 128 inch diagonal 2.35:1 screen (118x50)
> 
> -> 102 inch diagonal 16:9 screen (89x50)
> 
> -> plus side: zoom out wider for 2.35:1 movies, which is cool.
> 
> -> minus side:
> 
> - Project black bars onto ceiling for cinemascope content.
> 
> - Top of screen a bit high at 22 degrees above eye level.
> 
> - picture size a stretch for proposed Panny 4000 projector
> 
> - projector needs auto lens shift and zoom.
> 120" 16:9 (105x59") acoustically transparent screen
> 
> -> leaves 114-inch diagonal 2.35:1 screen (105x45)
> 
> -> plus side:
> 
> - can be lowered in front of center speaker at more comfortable height.
> 
> - no lens zoom and shift allows purchase of cheaper projector (Epson 8350)
> 
> -> minus side:
> 
> - project top and bottom black bars onto screen, but I suppose most people do this...
> 
> - *how is the picture quality compared to Reference screen?*
> 
> 
> A third option would be a 118-inch wide cinescope-format AT screen, and an auto-lens shift projector, that that would add $1500 or so to the cost.



+1

I am also wondering about the picture quality of the Reference screen to the Reference AT screen. Since they tout the smoothness of the non AT screen as a large factor in image quality, what would the weave do to image quality. Also how would it compare to the Seymour AT material which seems a popular screen too.

I currently have a Da-Lite 1.3 Cinema Vision 106" fixed screen, but am interested in Elunevisions products and would like to go larger in format and possibly 2.35:1 format for my Sony 95ES.


----------



## miloshj

The Reference Studio AudioWeave, which will be released within days, is a superior product to the competition (whatever the price or claimed performance may be).


Actual testing was done in an anechoic chamber, and our testing has revealed that every single other brand's material needs actual equalization, even though a lot of them claim that their material does not. We saw anywhere up to a 2dB+ difference between the lower and the higher frequencies for some of the "high end" materials mentioned above. This 2dB+ difference in attenuation basically corresponds to having, as an example, the 8kHz frequency sound being roughly 40% quieter than the 3kHz signal, with respect to the original audio source. The reason that the EluneVision AudioWeave took so long to be officially released is to get the material completely right, and not make the user live with inferior performance, like both the equivelant-priced and the much more expensive competition asks the user to do. The material went through many revisions - the final, best revision was finally completed and tested very recently.


I'm not really sure how the competition can tout this above outlined performance as being "audio-transparent with no equalization required", but the EluneVision AudioWeave material will truly require no equalization, as it slightly attenuates all frequencies in a linear manner, so all you have to do is slightly increase the dB output for the speakers behind the screens (unlike the competition, which attenuates mid and higher range frequencies at a dramatically higher rate than it does the lower frequencies, thus requiring a great deal of expensive equalization, or asking the user to live with far less than perfect audio quality).


From a visual perspective, the new EluneVision AudioWeave has the smallest holes and smoothest material ever seen in a weave, leading to less light leakage and higher definition, so both the video and audio quality will be unrivaled. The EluneVision material is the best, and when it launches in a few days, you can read further into the testing methodology, results, and more importantly, unlike most of the competition, you will have the right to return the screen if you are not satisfied.


With the new audio-transparent screen, the audio-transparency and video quality is second to none.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## PhysEdTeacher

I need a screen for my basement theater, are these screens only for high end projectors? I like what I'm reading about these Reference screens. I'm considering the BenQ W6000, Epson 6500ub, or 3010. Not sure if I need to spend alot for a screen like this, they cost just as much as the pj's I'm considering. I will have some ambient light at times, I like to watch sports and TV with some lights dim but other than that mostly for movies and can completely darken room.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhysEdTeacher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need a screen for my basement theater, are these screens only for high end projectors? I like what I'm reading about these Reference screens. I'm considering the BenQ W6000, Epson 6500ub, or 3010. Not sure if I need to spend alot for a screen like this, they cost just as much as the pj's I'm considering. I will have some ambient light at times, I like to watch sports and TV with some lights dim but other than that mostly for movies and can completely darken room.



Those are good good projectors, especially the benq w6000. But the better the screen is the better the projector will perform. However, with these reference screens, you will be better off with the right environment. Meaning, like control and dark color room. It's a good investment, I here nothing but positive things about these screens


----------



## PhysEdTeacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120* /forum/post/21275743
> 
> 
> Those are good good projectors, especially the benq w6000. But the better the screen is the better the projector will perform. However, with these reference screens, you will be better off with the right environment. Meaning, like control and dark color room. It's a good investment, I here nothing but positive things about these screens



Thank you. Yes BenQ is on top of my list, I feel like I will do best with the Reference Gray screen. looking to budget about $3k for A/V equipment in theater.

Benq W6000- $1,500,

92" Reference Gray- $1,100

pioneer 1021 $300

Energy take classic $400


Puts me a little over but not too bad. The Epson 6500ub can get for $929 that puts me under budget


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Those are good good projectors, especially the benq w6000. But the better the screen is the better the projector will perform. However, with these reference screens, you will be better off with the right environment. Meaning, like control and dark color room. It's a good investment, I here nothing but positive things about these screens



Any home setup could benefit from dark wall colurs, etc, but if you scroll through the last few pages of this thread, others owners will attest that even with their white walls and ceilings, the Reference Studio White screen performs amazingly well in their rooms, and it only gets better with the Gray screen. I have a dedicated home theater room with a Reference Studio Gray screen, and I do not have any interest in painting my walls a dark colour, and I absolutely love the performance.


Milosh


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21274631
> 
> 
> The Reference Studio AudioWeave, which will be released within days, is a superior product to the competition (whatever the price or claimed performance may be).
> 
> 
> Actual testing was done in an anechoic chamber, and our testing has revealed that every single other brand's material needs actual equalization, even though a lot of them claim that their material does not. We saw anywhere up to a 2dB+ difference between the lower and the higher frequencies for some of the "high end" materials mentioned above. This 2dB+ difference in attenuation basically corresponds to having, as an example, the 8kHz frequency sound being roughly 40% quieter than the 3kHz signal, with respect to the original audio source. The reason that the EluneVision AudioWeave took so long to be officially released is to get the material completely right, and not make the user live with inferior performance, like both the equivelant-priced and the much more expensive competition asks the user to do. The material went through many revisions - the final, best revision was finally completed and tested very recently.
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure how the competition can tout this above outlined performance as being "audio-transparent with no equalization required", but the EluneVision AudioWeave material will truly require no equalization, as it slightly attenuates all frequencies in a linear manner, so all you have to do is slightly increase the dB output for the speakers behind the screens (unlike the competition, which attenuates mid and higher range frequencies at a dramatically higher rate than it does the lower frequencies, thus requiring a great deal of expensive equalization, or asking the user to live with far less than perfect audio quality).
> 
> 
> From a visual perspective, the new EluneVision AudioWeave has the smallest holes and smoothest material ever seen in a weave, leading to less light leakage and higher definition, so both the video and audio quality will be unrivaled. The EluneVision material is the best, and when it launches in a few days, you can read further into the testing methodology, results, and more importantly, unlike most of the competition, you will have the right to return the screen if you are not satisfied.
> 
> 
> With the new audio-transparent screen, the audio-transparency and video quality is second to none.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Milosh




Thank you Milosh for quick response. Looking forward to some initial impressions of the Reference Studio Audioweave product. Will you have samples that a person could obtain of the screen material? Also, can the screen material be purchased without frame?


Regards Rod


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any home setup could benefit from dark wall colurs, etc, but if you scroll through the last few pages of this thread, others owners will attest that even with their white walls and ceilings, the Reference Studio White screen performs amazingly well in their rooms, and it only gets better with the Gray screen. I have a dedicated home theater room with a Reference Studio Gray screen, and I do not have any interest in painting my walls a dark colour, and I absolutely love the performance.
> 
> 
> Milosh



Haven't looked into the reference gray screens, I'm sure they perform well


----------



## ModestHT

This is exactly what I've been looking for.....an affordable alternative that provides similar or better performance.


Will the AT screen be made available in a tab-tensioned in-ceiling motorized option? Or did I miss that in your previous post?


Looking at 106" to 120" diagonal.


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21276048
> 
> 
> Any home setup could benefit from dark wall colurs, etc, but if you scroll through the last few pages of this thread, others owners will attest that even with their white walls and ceilings, the Reference Studio White screen performs amazingly well in their rooms, and it only gets better with the Gray screen. I have a dedicated home theater room with a Reference Studio Gray screen, and I do not have any interest in painting my walls a dark colour, and I absolutely love the performance.
> 
> 
> Milosh



Milosh: Do you expect to ever have the reference gray available in the tensioned motorized version?


A couple more bills to take care of and I'll be pulling the trigger on one of your screens...looking forward to it


----------



## vinha916

I recently bought EPson 8350. what do you guy recommend on the screen the room is about 16ft THrow, I mainly watching tv and bluray. Living room got some lights so i want a brighter screen as possible.


----------



## kevsim

I am previous customer of Elunevision screns and found no issue with my first screen(other than a broken L bracket that was replaced fast).

I am now on my second theater and am looking at my screen options..

Has anyone used the referenced screens with the panny 7000 3d projector? is the 1.0 gain adequate for a controlled light theater(no windows)? I am leaning towards a 115" reference screen for my 17ft X 12FT with 9FT celings. two rows of seats, 10ft and 17ft..


----------



## toor

I tried searching, but couldn't find anything. Anyone have any links/documentation on how to hang a screen on the wall (I have an Elara Fixed Screen). I have never done anything like this before so I need to know exactly what I need/steps I have to take. The manual is completely unclear.


Ideally it would be something with photos so I don't screw up my wall for no reason.


----------



## atabea

Hey Toor, a friend of mine recently bought an elara fixed frame and I have to agree, the manual is fracking useless!!!!. It was only after we threw out the manual we were able to figure things out ourselves. The L brackets connect the four corners and use the screws provided to tighten things up. Be sure that you place the correct amount of tensioner rivets on each side or you will have to dismantle the whole frame just to move them around (we had to do it twice). You can confirm the amounts of Rivets by counting the number of holes on each side of the screen.


Ultimately, It is very much like hanging a picture on a wall only on a much larger scale. Once your frame is constructed, place the the tensioner rods through the space provided in the screen material and connect to the frame by inserting the rivets in the holes in the sides of the screen. The material is going to look like it's too small for the frame but it actually streches quite a lot.


You will notice there are two smaller brackets that you have to attach to the top corners of the frame. These brackets provide a "space" from which the completed screen will hang. You will have to measure the exact distance between the two spaces and install two strong screws on your wall the same distance apart. Remember not to have the screws on the wall all the way in. When everything is in place just lift the screen and hang on the wall.


The one (or two) positives from all this is that the price is reasonable for the product and the screen performs surprisingly well. There may be some small ripples in the screen at first but after a couple of days they should disappear.


atabea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toor* /forum/post/21298882
> 
> 
> I tried searching, but couldn't find anything. Anyone have any links/documentation on how to hang a screen on the wall (I have an Elara Fixed Screen). I have never done anything like this before so I need to know exactly what I need/steps I have to take. The manual is completely unclear.
> 
> 
> Ideally it would be something with photos so I don't screw up my wall for no reason.


----------



## Socal Rich

Heres what combination I'm thinking of putting together.











* Projector - BenQ 6000


* Elunevision Custom 120' 2:35:1 aspect, motorized tab tensioned with New Audio Weave


Seating position first row 11ft

Seating position second row 16ft

Little to no ambient light



Would this be a good setup? Any other suggestions?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Heres what combination I'm thinking of putting together.
> 
> 
> 
> * Projector - BenQ 6000
> 
> 
> * Elunevision Custom 120' 2:35:1 aspect, motorized tab tensioned with New Audio Weave
> 
> 
> Seating position first row 11ft
> 
> Seating position second row 16ft
> 
> Little to no ambient light
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be a good setup? Any other suggestions?



This would be a great setup. The AudioWeave screen is the best performing audio-transparent screen money can buy (even if you wanted to spend thousands more, you couldn't find an equal or better performing audio-transparent screen) and will last you forever if you do ever upgrade to another projector (whether future 1080p or 4K projectors).


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> This is exactly what I've been looking for.....an affordable alternative that provides similar or better performance.
> 
> 
> Will the AT screen be made available in a tab-tensioned in-ceiling motorized option? Or did I miss that in your previous post?
> 
> 
> Looking at 106" to 120" diagonal.



No plans for that at this point, for at least the forseeable future.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21300024
> 
> 
> This would be a great setup. The AudioWeave screen is the best performing audio-transparent screen money can buy (even if you wanted to spend thousands more, you couldn't find an equal or better performing audio-transparent screen) and will last you forever if you do ever upgrade to another projector (whether future 1080p or 4K projectors).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Milosh



On the Elunevision website it describes that viewing distance has a minumum # of feet. Can you see the the screen texture if you are at the minimum distance or closer? Will this be vewable at all with farther distances?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21300031
> 
> 
> No plans for that at this point, for at least the forseeable future.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Milosh



Okay, thanks for answering my question. So, at the very least I could mount the projector in the ceiling since you have IR remote capabilities and build something that would allow the screen to drop through a slot in the ceiling. Or, would you know where I could purchase a flush ceiling kit that would make it look more custom?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> On the Elunevision website it describes that viewing distance has a minumum # of feet. Can you see the the screen texture if you are at the minimum distance or closer? Will this be vewable at all with farther distances?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.



The EluneVision screen has the finest weave material on the market. With that being said, there is a threshold at which you will see the weave. The guided number is 8' as this is a safe distance, I wouldn't go closer than 6-7' personally, but what I can say is that because this is the finest Weave material available, you can go closer than you could with any other material out there.


There are photos on the website of a few movie scenes being taken 8" away. For the wide angle shot on the EluneVision page, the closer part of the screen is about 5 feet away or so.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Okay, thanks for answering my question. So, at the very least I could mount the projector in the ceiling since you have IR remote capabilities and build something that would allow the screen to drop through a slot in the ceiling. Or, would you know where I could purchase a flush ceiling kit that would make it look more custom?



I don't know of any places that sell flush ceiling kits, most of our customers who wanted the screen in-ceiling simply made their own.


Thanks


----------



## DaveHao

Hi all



First of all, I would like to thank everyone on AVSforum, and our customers over the years that have helped our company grow. We are still a small company, but in the last few years have brought out two great products: the Reference Studio Fixed Frame and Tab Tension screens.


Finally after a good year of R&D, I have the pleasure of launching our new Acoustic Weave: the Reference Studio AudioWeave screens.


In short, the AudioWeave combines Reference Studio 100 Video quality with sound transparency that is second to none. During our R&D phase, we experimented with numerous weave patterns and materials, using our Anechoic Chamber to test them. When we first started our design process, we used the industry's best materials as reference. However, we found their audio and video performance was far from ideal. Our tests showed that the attenuation from 2000 Hz would increase from 1db - 2db to over 5db at 20,000 Hz. In other words, even the high-end products today had poor mid-frequency and high frequency performance. We simply deemed this unacceptable. Everyone knows that the mid frequencies are important for almost everything, so for our competitors to have poor performance in that frequency range is unacceptable. Furthermore, the roll-off in the higher frequencies results in a loss of airiness or sparkle from the sound. Therefore, we engineered a material that has minimum attenuation from 20Hz to 20000Hz. The final result is that we have an AW material that has by far the best audio transparency in the industry.


For more details on the AudioWeave and our analysis please go to this link:

http://www.elunevision.com/audioweav...-features.html 


The features page is a quite long and often times also pretty technical as well. Please post any questions in the thread and I will do my best to answer them.


In short:

-very fine weave material with over 2000 perforations per square inch

-15 degree shift to eliminate moiré

-very fine and smooth weave with black backing to achieve Reference Studio 100 video quality (Fixed-Frame only)

-average attenuation of less than of 0.35 db for the AudioWeave material and less than 0.75db for AudioWeave + Black Backing

-the attenuation is completely linear and frequency response of the weave follows the original speaker all the way up to 20kHz with no roll off. This is an industry first, as every competitor that we have tested (and we tested pretty much every high-end material that we could purchase) has at least 20% attenuation in the mid-range frequencies, and almost 40% attenuation in the higher-end frequencies

-Frames increased in mass in aluminum by 3 fold over standard Reference fixed-frames. This drastically lowers the resonant frequency of the screen so that powerful speakers and subwoofers going down to 20Hz can be installed behind the screen without any vibration. The L joiners are now made of 2 solid steel pieces.


Availability:

December 3rd: Reference Audio Weave Fixed Frame

-100" 16:9

-108" 16:9

-115" 16:9

-125" 16:9

-135" 16:9

-120" 2.35

-130" 2.35


Tab Tensioned:

Later half of December.


We are now also taking custom builds, delivery time is 3 weeks.


Thanks

Dave Hao

EluneVision


----------



## toor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21299030
> 
> 
> Hey Toor, a friend of mine recently bought an elara fixed frame and I have to agree, the manual is fracking useless!!!!. It was only after we threw out the manual we were able to figure things out ourselves. The L brackets connect the four corners and use the screws provided to tighten things up. Be sure that you place the correct amount of tensioner rivets on each side or you will have to dismantle the whole frame just to move them around (we had to do it twice). You can confirm the amounts of Rivets by counting the number of holes on each side of the screen.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, It is very much like hanging a picture on a wall only on a much larger scale. Once your frame is constructed, place the the tensioner rods through the space provided in the screen material and connect to the frame by inserting the rivets in the holes in the sides of the screen. The material is going to look like it's too small for the frame but it actually streches quite a lot.
> 
> 
> You will notice there are two smaller brackets that you have to attach to the top corners of the frame. These brackets provide a "space" from which the completed screen will hang. You will have to measure the exact distance between the two spaces and install two strong screws on your wall the same distance apart. Remember not to have the screws on the wall all the way in. When everything is in place just lift the screen and hang on the wall.
> 
> 
> The one (or two) positives from all this is that the price is reasonable for the product and the screen performs surprisingly well. There may be some small ripples in the screen at first but after a couple of days they should disappear.
> 
> 
> atabea



ok thanks


Is it necesary to put the screws in studs or is it light enough to hang on the drywall?


Do you happen to know the size of screws to use?


----------



## atabea

Chances are slim that you will have a stud at the exact distance you need, but if you can find one then that would be your best bet. Failing that, I would use some good plastic anchors with the screws. Under no circumstances should you try hangin from the drywall alone without the use of plastic anchors. The screen and frame would be too heavy for just plain drywall.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toor* /forum/post/21300706
> 
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> 
> Is it necesary to put the screws in studs or is it light enough to hang on the drywall?
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know the size of screws to use?


----------



## toor

Could you link a photo of the plastic anchors your talking about. I am clueless when it comes to this stuff. Which is why the manual was so frustrating.


To be clear: I assume that I need some specific strength anchor?


----------



## hingis_fan

Has anyone used both the Elara II and the reference grey screens?


I was pretty sold on getting the Elara II, as I was going to be using my PJ in a main floor great room, but now the house I am moving to has a basement that will work. So, my setup will be a BenQ W6000 from 13' away on a 106" screen with seating about 14' back.


Because of the more light controlled room, I really don't think I need the 1.4 gain of the Elara II now, but I'm finding it hard to justify spending the cash for the reference grey. Help?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Has anyone used both the Elara II and the reference grey screens?
> 
> 
> I was pretty sold on getting the Elara II, as I was going to be using my PJ in a main floor great room, but now the house I am moving to has a basement that will work. So, my setup will be a BenQ W6000 from 13' away on a 106" screen with seating about 14' back.
> 
> 
> Because of the more light controlled room, I really don't think I need the 1.4 gain of the Elara II now, but I'm finding it hard to justify spending the cash for the reference grey. Help?



This is for everyone's benefit as much as it is yours, as I've owned, sold, demoed thousands of EluneVision screens over the years, so hopefully this helps. This is in general for both the Reference White and the Reference Gray screens:


-day and night color accuracy between the Elara II and the Reference series

-zero hot-spotting vs a fairly decent amount of hot-spotting, which can get very annoying when watching hockey, any sports, or whenever you get to bright movie/tv show scenes. The material is trully matte, whereas the lower-cost materials always have a level of sheen to them

-much sharper image (very important if you conciously chose a 1080p projector vs a 720p projector, with any non-Reference screen, you won't really get a true 1080p image - the Reference features has a really good photo showing pixel degradation vs some non-Reference materials out there)

-above point also means the screen will last longer because you have no problem upgrading to a 4K projector, whether it's in 3 years or in 10 years, whereas non-Reference screens cannot even fully handle a 1080p image

-better blacks on both the 1.0 white and the 0.8 gray than the Elara II

-zero sheen to the finish - all you see is a perfect projector image, not artifacting/texturing of the screen

-the 5" border greatly enhances the percieved contrast, and makes your screen look like huge plasma screen when watching the projector, and absolutely luxurious look when off. The velour is much more light-absorbant, which really helps the percieved contrast of the image


Many people email back and tell us that getting the Reference Studio screen felt like they upgraded their projector. It's a screen that will give you both immediate results and pay dividends in the future, as the lack of texturing will mean it can handle infinite resolution.


Thank you,


Milosh


----------



## hingis_fan

Would you only recommend the reference white over the reference grey when always viewing in a totally light controlled room? I assume you would advise me to get the grey? Also, the 0.8 would probably help me a lot, as the W6000 is quite bright to begin with, and could use a bit of help with the blacks.


----------



## miloshj

I would recommend the Gray if you do want the better black levels. I personally use the gray, because black levels are the Achilles' heel of all but a few of the extremely high-end projectors.


----------



## rnrgagne

I just bought an electric tab tensioned reference screen and I am a bit disappointed.

I just want to warn anyone planning on using it in similar way.


The screen material is all white and the borders are painted on on the front, but the back isn't. Seems a bit odd given the important of light affecting contrast, and that a retractable screen will inevitably hang in front of something.....


I haven't projected onto it yet but, my installation is in front of a set of alcove windows with white blinds. When I installed the screen and tested it I was surprised to find that it was almost translucent, light was coming through the screen from the windows behind. What concerns me is even when the blinds are closed and it's dark in the room I might loose a ton of contrast from the reverse affect of the light of the projector going through the screen and reflecting back off the blinds.


Anyways, I'm considering painting the back. Any recommendation on what paint to use or where to get the border paint. Or for that matter any potential pitfalls of doing this?


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


I do not recommend you paint the back side of the screen. It is a vinyl surface and you would need a special type of paint that does not flake off when it is rolled and it is extremely difficult to do. You can ruin the screen extremely easily if you do this for little or no benefit. Naturally if you attempt this, we would not honour the warranty. We have also explored this option in designing the screens and that painting the screen black on the other side is not an acceptable option.


The light leakage is minimal from the back side of the screen, and I have extensively tested it vs the regular Reference Studio 100 with the black backing for the Fixed. In fact in our demo room, I have the Reference Studio Tab Tension 4 inches in front of our Fixed Frame. There is no difference in picture quality between the two screens, one with a black backing and one without. The white surface of the Reference Fixed would scatter any light from the Tab Tension back to the Tab Tension and thus make this a good test.


In any event, if you are unhappy with the screen, return it for a full refund. Another option is we can build you a tab tension screen with a black backing, but the material would not be nearly as good, which is why we decided to make the engineering decision to forgo the black backing for the best picture quality.


Once you use it in a dark room, I don't think you should be too concerned as our Reference screens are designed to work well in medium ambient light situations and best in low ambient light situations.


Thanks

Dave Hao

EluneVision screens


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought an electric tab tensioned reference screen and I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> I just want to warn anyone planning on using it in similar way.
> 
> 
> The screen material is all white and the borders are painted on on the front, but the back isn't. Seems a bit odd given the important of light affecting contrast, and that a retractable screen will inevitably hang in front of something.....
> 
> 
> I haven't projected onto it yet but, my installation is in front of a set of alcove windows with white blinds. When I installed the screen and tested it I was surprised to find that it was almost translucent, light was coming through the screen from the windows behind. What concerns me is even when the blinds are closed and it's dark in the room I might loose a ton of contrast from the reverse affect of the light of the projector going through the screen and reflecting back off the blinds.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm considering painting the back. Any recommendation on what paint to use or where to get the border paint. Or for that matter any potential pitfalls of doing this?



I would get black-out blinds or curtains to go over the window.


----------



## hingis_fan

I am about 90% conviced from this thread to go with a 16:9 reference gray screen, over the Elara II I was going to purchase. My setup is a basement with controllable lighting, although I do prefer a bit of light for sports or gaming, but for movies it's lights out. Doing a BenQ W6000 with a 13' throw. The wall I am setting up the screen on is 11' wide and 8' tall. Seating will about 13' back. I need to fit a Martin Logan Motion 12 on either side of the screen, but they are only 7" wide.


What size 16:9 reference gray should I go with? Looks like 100", 108" or 115" will all work ok....Sitting 13' back is there such a thing as too big?


Help!


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> What size 16:9 reference gray should I go with? Looks like 100", 108" or 115" will all work ok....Sitting 13' back is there such a thing as too big?



I would go with the 100" or the 108" personally, but it's a matter of taste. Some would go with 115" even, but I think the safe bet for the majority would be either the 100" or 108".


Thanks,

Milosh


----------



## LeeC22

I was wondering if anyone handles the Elunevision screens in Europe, or outside the US in general. I have just bought the Epson EH-TW6000W, and I have a big ambient light problem... white ceiling, pale green walls, light carpet.


Posting on a well-known UK AV site, the response has been "spend lots of money, because you only get what you pay for". And the general consensus I see here, is "you don't need to spend lots of money, to get the quality you desire".


I've been quoted £1300 (over $2000) or more, to get a screen to control my ambient light problem on the UK site I mentioned. Yet I see people here doing that for a fraction of the cost... and all of them seem immensely happy with their choice of screen. Which to me speaks volumes about the quality of both the product, and the service from the company concerned.


After seeing what is possible for a more realistic price, I am even less convinced that spending over $2000 is what is required. But of course, all this is in vain, if Elunevision is simply not available outside the US.


Thanks for reading my long ramble, and for any info you can provide in return.


Cheers

Lee


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/21318847
> 
> 
> 
> The light leakage is minimal from the back side of the screen, and I have extensively tested it vs the regular Reference Studio 100 with the black backing for the Fixed. In fact in our demo room, I have the Reference Studio Tab Tension 4 inches in front of our Fixed Frame. There is no difference in picture quality between the two screens, one with a black backing and one without. The white surface of the Reference Fixed would scatter any light from the Tab Tension back to the Tab Tension and thus make this a good test.



Thanks for the reply, that's good to know. I hold judgement till I get the PJ running.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hingis_fan* /forum/post/21319072
> 
> 
> What size 16:9 reference gray should I go with? Looks like 100", 108" or 115" will all work ok....Sitting 13' back is there such a thing as too big?
> 
> 
> Help!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21320154
> 
> 
> I would go with the 100" or the 108" personally, but it's a matter of taste. Some would go with 115" even, but I think the safe bet for the majority would be either the 100" or 108".
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Milosh



Really? I asked around and got bigger advice. I'll be 10 feet away and am considering 120" 16:9 or even more if 2.35:1 format.


----------



## Summa

I felt differently when I had my 720p projector a while back, but ever since going to 1080p I definitely subscribe to the "bigger is better" theory. I sit around 10' away, just as you do, and my screen is 120". When I upgrade to the Elune Vision Reference, I'm going with the 135", cause that's the absolute most screen I can fit in here


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Really? I asked around and got bigger advice. I'll be 10 feet away and am considering 120" 16:9 or even more if 2.35:1 format.



From 10 feet away, I don't think you would be able to see the whole screen surface very clearly without having to shift your eyes back and forth, which would mean you went too big. Personal taste is always there, but I don't think I would go above 100" screen from 10' away.


----------



## rnrgagne

I'm trying to set the drop-stop on my reference screen now that I'm ready to use it and I can't for the life of me get the adjustment tool to do anything. I can't tell if it's seating into any kind of socket when I insert it into the designated hole. When I did find some resistance I turned it for about 10 turns and nothing...so I tried about fifty turns unitl my fingers were sore and still nothing... it drops down too far.


I'm definitiely turning it in the right direction according to the arrows on the sticker... but I have no idea if the resistance I'm feeling is just because I've crammed the tool up against something or it's actually doing anything.


Any pointers or help wouild be greatly appreciated.


Very frustrated right now.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21344473
> 
> 
> From 10 feet away, I don't think you would be able to see the whole screen surface very clearly without having to shift your eyes back and forth, which would mean you went too big. Personal taste is always there, but I don't think I would go above 100" screen from 10' away.



We're talking diagonal, right?


100" diagonal screen from 10' away yields a 40 degree horizontal viewing angle. THX guidelines say 36 degrees is the minimum angle for the furthest seat. THX recommend 53 degrees as the maximum for the front row (that's one screen width away). I don't want to sit on the first row at the theater, but I sure don't want to be close to the last row.


120" diagonal is 47 degrees.

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/v...alculator.html


----------



## DaveHao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/21344981
> 
> 
> I'm trying to set the drop-stop on my reference screen now that I'm ready to use it and I can't for the life of me get the adjustment tool to do anything. I can't tell if it's seating into any kind of socket when I insert it into the designated hole. When I did find some resistance I turned it for about 10 turns and nothing...so I tried about fifty turns unitl my fingers were sore and still nothing... it drops down too far.
> 
> 
> I'm definitiely turning it in the right direction according to the arrows on the sticker... but I have no idea if the resistance I'm feeling is just because I've crammed the tool up against something or it's actually doing anything.
> 
> 
> Any pointers or help wouild be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Very frustrated right now.




Hi


I left voicemail and emailed you with my number. I can walk you through how to do it.


Also for everyone else, I will post my walkthrough later as I get this question a few times a year.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/21346676
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I left voicemail and emailed you with my number. I can walk you through how to do it.
> 
> 
> Also for everyone else, I will post my walkthrough later as I get this question a few times a year.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Thanks, will do when I get home. I'm very mechanically inclined, and not bad at reading directions either...so this is baffling..


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> 100" diagonal screen from 10' away yields a 40 degree horizontal viewing angle. THX guidelines say 36 degrees is the minimum angle for the furthest seat. THX recommend 53 degrees as the maximum for the front row (that's one screen width away). I don't want to sit on the first row at the theater, but I sure don't want to be close to the last row.



I wouldn't try arguing with the numbers, but the THX recommendations have always been too large for me, and I do see a lot of exchanges down to a smaller size for people who go with the THX recommendation as per above. Their reason is always the same reason that I recommended the particular size screen in the post above: you need to shift your eyes too much if the action is not always centered on screen (ie if the most important part of the scene is at the left or at the right). This makes watching longer movies, or multiple tv-shows in one sitting very straining for a lot of people - and I am going with a combination of customer feedback and personal experience here.


With that in mind, some people do stick with the THX recommended size and are very happy with it, so at the end of the day, I think there is no right answer, and each person should map out the screen size and try to figure out what size will personally work for them.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21348176
> 
> 
> I wouldn't try arguing with the numbers, but the THX recommendations have always been too large for me, and I do see a lot of exchanges down to a smaller size for people who go with the THX recommendation as per above. Their reason is always the same reason that I recommended the particular size screen in the post above: you need to shift your eyes too much if the action is not always centered on screen (ie if the most important part of the scene is at the left or at the right). This makes watching longer movies, or multiple tv-shows in one sitting very straining for a lot of people - and I am going with a combination of customer feedback and personal experience here.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, some people do stick with the THX recommended size and are very happy with it, so at the end of the day, I think there is no right answer, and each person should map out the screen size and try to figure out what size will personally work for them.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Milosh




This is exactly why I bought a cheap-o screen off of amazon...so I coudl live with it while before pulling the trigger on a reference screen. I needed a little time to get a few bills paid anyway, so this worked out well. Having a 3D projector now, I actually like a larger screen. The effects are more impressive and I like the immerseion feeling you get from going to an IMAX. I may still stick with 120" but really considering the 135" model.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao* /forum/post/21346676
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I left voicemail and emailed you with my number. I can walk you through how to do it.
> 
> Also for everyone else, I will post my walkthrough later as I get this question a few times a year.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave, that was one of those conundrums wrapped in an enigma surrounded by confusion!!










Bottom line is the tool only goes in about 1" to 1-1/12", and has to be angled about 20 degrees pointing to the A/C plug side of the casing in order to seat in the switch socket. Works like a charm.


On the screen itself, I'm coming from an older Stewart Firehawk (not the G3), and I haven't calibrated the projector yet, but it's easy to see the difference in color and rendition already, plus I was able to get a sharper focus than on the slightly grainy Firehawk. Watching hockey, there was a huge difference, the ice looked real, whereas on the Firehawk it had almost a metallic sheen to it with some areas having a pinkish hue.


Regular TV programs look great and I haven't fired up the Blu Ray yet. Watching darker scenes though is where this screen is weaker than the Firehawk. Any ambient light at all really affects the PQ much more than I got accustomed to. I may not be able to use this set up for daytime movie watching without cranking up the lamp mode.


The screen is very translucent, from the back I can watch the program as clear as day from outside if I don't have the blinds down. I'm not noticing much of an affect on the picture from the back side reflection so far as I can tell. The in room reflections are much more in play.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Summa* /forum/post/21348998
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I bought a cheap-o screen off of amazon...so I coudl live with it while before pulling the trigger on a reference screen. I needed a little time to get a few bills paid anyway, so this worked out well. Having a 3D projector now, I actually like a larger screen. The effects are more impressive and I like the immerseion feeling you get from going to an IMAX. I may still stick with 120" but really considering the 135" model.



Yeah, I'm going to use a sheet to figure out what size I really want.


----------



## ModestHT

Does anyone know the gain on the AT reference screen?


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21351751
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to use a sheet to figure out what size I really want.



What thread count?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Does anyone know the gain on the AT reference screen?



It is a 1.15 gain screen.

http://www.elunevision.com/referenceaudioweave.html


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21353060
> 
> 
> It is a 1.15 gain screen.
> 
> http://www.elunevision.com/referenceaudioweave.html



Thank you Sir!


----------



## moonw5

I just received and mounted my 120" 2.35:1 Reference Acoustic Weave screen. Replaces a 106" 16:9 format Da-Lite Cinemavision.

I will post impressions as I work with the new screen more.


----------



## moonw5

Well I thought I'd give a non-professional review of this screen from assembly to use.


Coming from a Da-Lite screen which I have put together several to the Elunevision product. It would take me about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes by myself to assemble a Da-Lite fixed fram screen. This model of Elunevision took about 1.5 hours. Most of it was to become familiar with the process. Because of the way the screen has to be installed, I would recommend 2 people to ensure that the fabric is not snagged when the steel rods are inserted. I made sure to place the foam wrap on the floor so that the velvet would not pick up too much lint or particles. I found that the black backing to be a bit more finicky to install as it was very taught when installing the spring tension clips.

The frame itself is very simple to put together. You just have to ensure that the velvet wrap sits properly when squeezing the corners together.

Mounting on the wall is easy as well. the 2 included brackets just need to be screwed to the wall, preferably on wall stud instead of using the included plastic drywall anchors (I would actually just dispose of those and get the screw in anchors if you need to do it). The weight of the screen is almost double the weight of the Da-Lite screen 106" it replaced due to the 5 inch frame, so make sure you have the supports installed correctly.

I noticed that the weave itself is very fine and the material is off white in coloration.


Watching everything from standard DVD's to Blu-ray and 720p television I noticed that the whites projected on the screen have no tint to them anymore. There is a visual difference in perceived image sharpness. Skin tones are natural and do not push to the yellow side as compared to the Cinemavision. One of my biggest complaints for the Cinemavision was the sparklies and grain I noticed on the screen especially during bright scenes. The material on the Elunevision Reference has none of that. Screen brightness was uniform throughout the whole screen, even at ridiculous angles that most would not watch. The screen weave almost disappers when you are at 4 foot distance and at my seating distances of 9 feet and 16 feet this is a non-issue. The gain of the AT fabric is listed as 1.15. The gain of the Cinemavision is 1.3. At no time did I feel that the image less bright on the Elunevision Reference. I could not perceive any difference. As you can tell I am quite pleased with the image quality of the screen.










I have not tested the audio quality nor 3D viewing of the screen as I will be making some renovations to my dedicated theater room to accomodate the screen and new Sony VPL 95ES projector.


----------



## ModestHT

Thanks for the quick write up Moon. I would be interested to understand more as you test the audio and 3D qualities. This is exactly the same setup I am leaning towards purchasing next year; that is, the EluneVision reference AT screen with 95 Sony Projector.


----------



## moonw5

Photos of Elunevision Reference 120" Acoustic Weave 2.35:1 screen.


BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonw5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Photos of Elunevision Reference 120" Acoustic Weave 2.35:1 screen.
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> AFTER:



Perhaps I am missing something, but are you planning on mounting your speakers behind the screen since it is AT?


----------



## atabea

I believe I was one of the first to actually own Elunevision’s new AudioWeave screens, but due to a complete basement overhaul, it took me a while to get everything up and running. First, let me say how great it was dealing with Dave Hao of Elunevision. Dave was/is extremely knowledgeable about his products and he always made himself available for questions or help. Overall, the Customer Service at Elunevision is really great.


I also have to disclose that I am no expert when it comes to screens or screen materials. I did however, own a few screens in the past, ranging from Goo systems to Dalite HP screens. The idea of going with an AT screen has always fascinated me, but I just didn’t want the hassle of having to build a false wall and to install the requisite acoustic material behind the screen, not to mention the extra work to black out everything behind the screen. Since I was doing a basement overhaul, I thought it would be a good time to get it all done in one big extensive project.


Having no previous experience with any kind of AT screen, I was very sceptical. I was concerned about light loss, poor definition, audio problems, moiré and a whole host of related issues. Dave Hao assured me that during his research and development of the new material, he had eliminated all of the inherent problems with the AudioWeave. After demoing his regular Reference Studio screen and being utterly impressed by them, I took his word that the AudioWeave would retain all the strengths of the Reference Studio with the added benefit of being Acoustically Transparent. So, I bought myself a 130 inch diagonal, 2.35:1 scope screen (120 wide by 51 high) AudioWeave.



I have been using the AudioWeave Extensively over the past week and here are my impressions:


1) There is absolutely no way ANYONE can tell that the material is a Weave anywhere outside of 6 feet (8 feet if I shine a flashlight directly on it). And that is without any program material. With movie material, I would have to go directly right next to the screen to see any patterns at all.


2) Moire was one of my primary concerns. Well, I can confirm that it simply does not exist anywhere on the AudioWeave.


3) Sharpness. Wow!!! All I can say is I am stunned. I was worried that, being a weave, there will be noticeable softness. I honestly believe that this weave is no less sharp than my solid High Power screen.


4) Color. Another home run. Damn, this thing is as true as I have ever seen.


5) Light loss. I was really expecting this area to be truly dreadful, especially coming from a Dalite 2.8 gain High Power Screen. Yes, the HP is definitely brighter. But for all intents and purposes, the AudioWeave does not suffer from excessive light loss. I am running a fairly wide screen (120 inches wide to be exact) with a projector that is not known for calibrated brightness (JVC X30). Although Dave told me I should run the JVC in high lamp mode due to the size of the screen as well as the Weave material, I have found that I can, and do, run it in normal mode with plenty of brightness (sorry Dave, it looks great in normal mode). In fact, I have my iris closed down to -10 (out of 15) and it’s still plenty bright.


It should be noted that I have total light control and not a speck of light gets into my room and I use non-reflective black fabric on my walls, ceiling and floor. In my surroundings, and from what I can remember, it is only slightly less bright than Elunevision’s own regular Reference Studio white (for those who have seen the Reference Studio). In fact, the difference is very subtle and you may not even notice the slight difference.


6) AUDIO. As much as I am impressed by the video performance of the AudioWeave, I am equally impressed by the Audio performance. Naturally, it would be ideal without any barriers in front of your speakers and obviously there would/should be some level of loss or attenuation with the AudioWeave in Place.


As stated earlier, I am no expert in this area but I did take some measurements with my Radio Shack SPL Metre with the AudioWeave in Place and with it removed. From what I have measured, using the test tones from a receiver, the difference was no greater than 1db. And I am not even sure about the 1db because it seemed to fluctuate back and forth (it is a digital SPL meter).


In any event, when actually listening to movies and music the sound is fabulous and you completely forget there is a screen in front of the speakers. All you hear is the sound coming from the appropriate and proper locations on the screen---and it never sounded more “right” and natural.


Having the sound/dialog coming from the precise location of the characters on screen is truly an eye-opening experience. Once you have tried it you simply cannot go back (to having your speakers either on the floor or on top of the screen). In this layout, I can actually have all my speakers standing vertically and not the compromised position of having the center channel lying flat. That alone is a fundamental improvement. For those who have not experienced an AT screen system done right, be careful----It’s fracking addicting.


Okay, now for some negatives. When I bought my AudioWeave, Dave had not yet finalized the instruction sheet. As a result, I had a tough time trying to figure out the schematics and putting it together. It took me about three hours, a few stiff drinks and several calls to Dave Hao (not to mention I developed a whole bunch of new cuss words out of sheer frustration) to get things done. I even had a faulty (very important) screw that holds one of the “L” brackets in place—it had no treads and there were no extras in the package. Hint to Dave, include a couple of extras in the box in case there are duds or you could lose one. I had to improvise to make it work.


The above notwithstanding, if Dave has ironed out the kinks in the instruction manual then there really are no negative aspects to speak of. Let’s just say that this is one of THE BEST investments I have ever made in my home theatre experience.


I would like to disclaim that I am not a friend of Dave Hao and I have absolutely no affiliation with Elunevision. I am simply a well satisfied owner of a truly great product. Go check it out for yourself and I guarantee your opinions will be very similar to mine.



Best regards to all


Atabea.



PS: I have watched three 3D movies with the AudioWeave and while my (now stored) High Power screen would have provided a brighter picture, I find that the brightness is more than satisfactory. My Projector automatically switches in to high lamp mode for 3D and the increased birghtness and related settings are just about right. It looks phenomenal! Hopefully, as the lamp ages, there will not be a steep drop-off. Now that could present a problem. I will have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## atabea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walter686* /forum/post/21383118
> 
> 
> someone post when they get one. At the price they rae I am really interested. I have a CRT so I'd be interested how they perform.



In light of the price/performance ratio, it's a no-brainer. At the very least, it needs to be seen and heard.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/21382986
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am missing something, but are you planning on mounting your speakers behind the screen since it is AT?



Yes you are missing something. In my first post near the end I stated I have not tested the acoustic properties of the screen as the theater will have some major renovations to accomodate the new screen and projector.


Regards


----------



## ModestHT

Atabea, thank you for writing such a detailed post. Customer testimonials from you, Moon, and others makes the decision to purchase an EluneVision screen really a no brainer for me.


----------



## moonw5

Great Post Atabea! I'm glad my findings are with yours. I would love for you to post your room photos. I almost went for the 130", but decided against it as I needed to maximize my lumens for the 3D movies and was unsure if it would provide enough lumens as my bulb ages. Tonight I will be relocating the projector farther back in the room to maximize screen projection width and also for the false wall that will be going up so I can mount the speakers on the front wall.


Regards


----------



## DaveHao

I am very happy to know that you guys are happy with the new Reference AudioWeave screens. It really good to know our year worth of R&D is successful. The new instructions as promised will be loaded on to EluneVision website tonight and will be included with all further screen shipments.


Thanks

Dave Hao

EluneVision


----------



## ModestHT

Guys, I am looking at 100" to 120" diaganol AT reference electric screen from EluneVision. I will be recessing the screen into my ceiling. Do any of you know of a generic ceiling trim kit that I can purchase to give it that professional look? Otherwise, many of the other manufactures (DaLite, Elite Screens) sell a trim kit for their screens and wondering if I could get that to work with EluneVision?


Any advice / thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## crazyravr

Well as soon as Elunevision ships the screen, I can be added as another owner. I went with 130" 2.35 Ref. I was very close to getting a BD screen last night but by the time I got to the person's house today morning the screen was sold (and at what he was selling it for I was not surprised (first come first serve)). So hopefully by next week I will have the screen in my house and hanging before the end of the year.

Dave is really a pleasure to talk to. Very informative and quick to answer questions.


----------



## atabea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonw5* /forum/post/21381894
> 
> 
> Photos of Elunevision Reference 120" Acoustic Weave 2.35:1 screen.
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:



Hey Moonw5, you have some Serious gear! They must sound great. I will try to take some pictures and upload later. I don't have any before pictures though.


atabea


----------



## atabea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyravr* /forum/post/21385854
> 
> 
> Well as soon as Elunevision ships the screen, I can be added as another owner. I went with 130" 2.35 Ref. I was very close to getting a BD screen last night but by the time I got to the person's house today morning the screen was sold (and at what he was selling it for I was not surprised (first come first serve)). So hopefully by next week I will have the screen in my house and hanging before the end of the year.
> 
> Dave is really a pleasure to talk to. Very informative and quick to answer questions.



Welcome to the AudioWeave fraternity! Too bad about the BD screen but I am pretty sure you will be quite satisfied with the AudioWeave. Hope you get it all set up before the new year.


cheers,


atabea


----------



## crazyravr

No no... not AudioWeave. Just the standard Reference


----------



## crazyravr

And so I got the word. The screen will be dropped off at my house today







The bad part is I will not be able to set it up until next week







but thumbs up to Dave for getting it all done so fast


----------



## atabea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyravr* /forum/post/21389473
> 
> 
> And so I got the word. The screen will be dropped off at my house today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is I will not be able to set it up until next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thumbs up to Dave for getting it all done so fast



Nice!. I have seen the Reference--you'll love.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21386822
> 
> 
> Hey Moonw5, you have some Serious gear! They must sound great. I will try to take some pictures and upload later. I don't have any before pictures though.
> 
> 
> atabea



Thanks Atabea! This hobby never seems to be finished though huh!

I just relocated my projector back 4 feet and now I can zoom when watching scope movies and have the image spill to the entire screen. Wow what a difference over 16:9 aspect ratio. I watched Avatar (for the 7th time...3 times at the theater and 4 at home) and am totally amazed with the clarity of the new screen and projector combination. Now if there just was a scope version of that movie available.


My next step is a false wall for the screen so I can get the speakers behind the screen and a chair riser.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21351751
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to use a sheet to figure out what size I really want.



Wow, the picture looks amazing on a sheet!









You guys are sure an expensive screen makes a huge difference? Right now it looks as good or better than my 50" plasma so there's not a whole lot of room left for improvement. Is it going to be night and day? Or subtle better blacks and colors?


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21398761
> 
> 
> Wow, the picture looks amazing on a sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are sure an expensive screen makes a huge difference? Right now it looks as good or better than my 50" plasma so there's not a whole lot of room left for improvement. Is it going to be night and day? Or subtle better blacks and colors?



I did the sheet thing years ago, when I was waiting for my very first screen. Trust me, it won't be subtle!


----------



## psgcdn

Great to know. Wouldn't want to spend that kind of money for subtle changes. Thanks!


----------



## moonw5

Well, just finished a couple of movies in 3D on the 120" 2.35:1 Reference Acoustic screen and I am very impressed. More than enough brightness from the Sony 95ES even at 16 foot projection distance.

I still am impressed with the screen after 30 hours of movies on this screen.










I had a GTG with a couple of friends who are longtime projector/screen users and all they said was that they didn't want to look at their systems anymore!!


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonw5* /forum/post/21418719
> 
> 
> Well, just finished a couple of movies in 3D on the 120" 2.35:1 Reference Acoustic screen and I am very impressed. More than enough brightness from the Sony 95ES even at 16 foot projection distance.
> 
> I still am impressed with the screen after 30 hours of movies on this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a GTG with a couple of friends who are longtime projector/screen users and all they said was that they didn't want to look at their systems anymore!!



Wow, that is great news and very encouraging for people like me in the market. Thanks for sharing your story. Any chance you can take a few photos of your screen with / without movie images? I'm looking at the same combination.


----------



## psgcdn

Thanks for the review! I got off the phone with Milosh minutes ago and pulled the trigger on a 120 inch 16:9 electric Reference AudioWeave. Costs more than my projector so I hope it's worth it!!!


----------



## hingis_fan

Just received my 108" reference grey fixed frame to be used with my W6000....Can't wait!


Thanks again Milosh!


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21419616
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review! I got off the phone with Milosh minutes ago and pulled the trigger on a 120 inch 16:9 electric Reference AudioWeave. Costs more than my projector so I hope it's worth it!!!



My screen is backordered after all...










I have the 120" 16:9 Reference case dimensions, but need a bit more info from owners as I want to build a 2.5" deep case inset for it. The case will be attached to floor joists and will come down flush with a suspended ceiling.

Where does the 120V cord come out?
How is the screen attached to the ceiling?
How much extra front and back room should I leave to access these screws?


This way, I can at least build this box of the correct size and place the power outlet at the right place because i get the screen in a month or two.


Thanks...


----------



## domingos38

anyone have the Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain Material?

how is it?


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21439823
> 
> 
> My screen is backordered after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 120" 16:9 Reference case dimensions, but need a bit more info from owners as I want to build a 2.5" deep case inset for it. The case will be attached to floor joists and will come down flush with a suspended ceiling.
> 
> Where does the 120V cord come out?
> How is the screen attached to the ceiling?
> How much extra front and back room should I leave to access these screws?
> 
> 
> This way, I can at least build this box of the correct size and place the power outlet at the right place because i get the screen in a month or two.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Anyone?


----------



## Ronzai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21383085
> 
> 
> I believe I was one of the first to actually own Elunevision’s new AudioWeave screens, but due to a complete basement overhaul, it took me a while to get everything up and running. First, let me say how great it was dealing with Dave Hao of Elunevision. Dave was/is extremely knowledgeable about his products and he always made himself available for questions or help. Overall, the Customer Service at Elunevision is really great.
> 
> 
> I also have to disclose that I am no expert when it comes to screens or screen materials. I did however, own a few screens in the past, ranging from Goo systems to Dalite HP screens. The idea of going with an AT screen has always fascinated me, but I just didn’t want the hassle of having to build a false wall and to install the requisite acoustic material behind the screen, not to mention the extra work to black out everything behind the screen. Since I was doing a basement overhaul, I thought it would be a good time to get it all done in one big extensive project.
> 
> 
> Having no previous experience with any kind of AT screen, I was very sceptical. I was concerned about light loss, poor definition, audio problems, moiré and a whole host of related issues. Dave Hao assured me that during his research and development of the new material, he had eliminated all of the inherent problems with the AudioWeave. After demoing his regular Reference Studio screen and being utterly impressed by them, I took his word that the AudioWeave would retain all the strengths of the Reference Studio with the added benefit of being Acoustically Transparent. So, I bought myself a 130 inch diagonal, 2.35:1 scope screen (120 wide by 51 high) AudioWeave.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using the AudioWeave Extensively over the past week and here are my impressions:
> 
> 
> 1) There is absolutely no way ANYONE can tell that the material is a Weave anywhere outside of 6 feet (8 feet if I shine a flashlight directly on it). And that is without any program material. With movie material, I would have to go directly right next to the screen to see any patterns at all.
> 
> 
> 2) Moire was one of my primary concerns. Well, I can confirm that it simply does not exist anywhere on the AudioWeave.
> 
> 
> 3) Sharpness. Wow!!! All I can say is I am stunned. I was worried that, being a weave, there will be noticeable softness. I honestly believe that this weave is no less sharp than my solid High Power screen.
> 
> 
> 4) Color. Another home run. Damn, this thing is as true as I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 5) Light loss. I was really expecting this area to be truly dreadful, especially coming from a Dalite 2.8 gain High Power Screen. Yes, the HP is definitely brighter. But for all intents and purposes, the AudioWeave does not suffer from excessive light loss. I am running a fairly wide screen (120 inches wide to be exact) with a projector that is not known for calibrated brightness (JVC X30). Although Dave told me I should run the JVC in high lamp mode due to the size of the screen as well as the Weave material, I have found that I can, and do, run it in normal mode with plenty of brightness (sorry Dave, it looks great in normal mode). In fact, I have my iris closed down to -10 (out of 15) and it’s still plenty bright.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that I have total light control and not a speck of light gets into my room and I use non-reflective black fabric on my walls, ceiling and floor. In my surroundings, and from what I can remember, it is only slightly less bright than Elunevision’s own regular Reference Studio white (for those who have seen the Reference Studio). In fact, the difference is very subtle and you may not even notice the slight difference.
> 
> 
> 6) AUDIO. As much as I am impressed by the video performance of the AudioWeave, I am equally impressed by the Audio performance. Naturally, it would be ideal without any barriers in front of your speakers and obviously there would/should be some level of loss or attenuation with the AudioWeave in Place.
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, I am no expert in this area but I did take some measurements with my Radio Shack SPL Metre with the AudioWeave in Place and with it removed. From what I have measured, using the test tones from a receiver, the difference was no greater than 1db. And I am not even sure about the 1db because it seemed to fluctuate back and forth (it is a digital SPL meter).
> 
> 
> In any event, when actually listening to movies and music the sound is fabulous and you completely forget there is a screen in front of the speakers. All you hear is the sound coming from the appropriate and proper locations on the screen---and it never sounded more “right” and natural.
> 
> 
> Having the sound/dialog coming from the precise location of the characters on screen is truly an eye-opening experience. Once you have tried it you simply cannot go back (to having your speakers either on the floor or on top of the screen). In this layout, I can actually have all my speakers standing vertically and not the compromised position of having the center channel lying flat. That alone is a fundamental improvement. For those who have not experienced an AT screen system done right, be careful----It’s fracking addicting.
> 
> 
> Okay, now for some negatives. When I bought my AudioWeave, Dave had not yet finalized the instruction sheet. As a result, I had a tough time trying to figure out the schematics and putting it together. It took me about three hours, a few stiff drinks and several calls to Dave Hao (not to mention I developed a whole bunch of new cuss words out of sheer frustration) to get things done. I even had a faulty (very important) screw that holds one of the “L” brackets in place—it had no treads and there were no extras in the package. Hint to Dave, include a couple of extras in the box in case there are duds or you could lose one. I had to improvise to make it work.
> 
> 
> The above notwithstanding, if Dave has ironed out the kinks in the instruction manual then there really are no negative aspects to speak of. Let’s just say that this is one of THE BEST investments I have ever made in my home theatre experience.
> 
> 
> I would like to disclaim that I am not a friend of Dave Hao and I have absolutely no affiliation with Elunevision. I am simply a well satisfied owner of a truly great product. Go check it out for yourself and I guarantee your opinions will be very similar to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards to all
> 
> 
> Atabea.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I have watched three 3D movies with the AudioWeave and while my (now stored) High Power screen would have provided a brighter picture, I find that the brightness is more than satisfactory. My Projector automatically switches in to high lamp mode for 3D and the increased birghtness and related settings are just about right. It looks phenomenal! Hopefully, as the lamp ages, there will not be a steep drop-off. Now that could present a problem. I will have to keep an eye out for that.



He Atabea,


I have been away for a bit and came back to see you went ahead and ordered the AT screen from Dave and Milosh. With as many messages we bounced back and forth I could tell you were apprehensive to jump at the Elunevision AT screen. They have made them even better since I ordered mine as a custom. They have put a black backing which mine does not have. However as I had mentioned before, my screen wall is flat black so it was not an issue with light bouncing back and the weave is so fine compared to their first fabric that light loss really is not an issue for an AT screen.


Congrats on jumping into the AT screen world and glad to see you are enjoying yours as much as I enjoy mine (125" diagonal 2.35:1 scope). It is awesome having the sounds coming from the image where it belongs.


Enjoy

Ronzai


----------



## atabea

Hey, Ronzai,


Good to see you back at the Elunevision thread. I am really in constant awe of the great image the Audioweave is capable of and it's truly a revelation with the sound emanating from the precise locations of the characters on the screen, just like it should be. I honestly can't imagine going back to a regular setup with speakers above or below the screen. Everyone who is considering such a setup should --AT LEAST-- make the trip to Hamilton and experience the Audioweave first hand. I am glad I waited to get the completed product (with the black backing) as there doesn't seem to be any light leakage whatsoever.


BTW, I really like your theater


atabea



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronzai* /forum/post/21465610
> 
> 
> He Atabea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been away for a bit and came back to see you went ahead and ordered the AT screen from Dave and Milosh. With as many messages we bounced back and forth I could tell you were apprehensive to jump at the Elunevision AT screen. They have made them even better since I ordered mine as a custom. They have put a black backing which mine does not have. However as I had mentioned before, my screen wall is flat black so it was not an issue with light bouncing back and the weave is so fine compared to their first fabric that light loss really is not an issue for an AT screen.
> 
> 
> Congrats on jumping into the AT screen world and glad to see you are enjoying yours as much as I enjoy mine (125" diagonal 2.35:1 scope). It is awesome having the sounds coming from the image where it belongs.
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Ronzai


----------



## atabea

Hi Moonw5,


Have you finished your false wall? Don't forget to post some pics of the process for those who might be considering the same type of setup. I regret that I did not take any "before" photos when I was constructing my false wall and installing the screen. I bought a new camera and I am still trying to figure it out. I hope to post some "after" photos of the weave soon. I agree, Avatar should have been shot at a wider aspect ratio. I would love to have it in 3D---as soon as it becomes available.


atabea



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonw5* /forum/post/21395658
> 
> 
> Thanks Atabea! This hobby never seems to be finished though huh!
> 
> I just relocated my projector back 4 feet and now I can zoom when watching scope movies and have the image spill to the entire screen. Wow what a difference over 16:9 aspect ratio. I watched Avatar (for the 7th time...3 times at the theater and 4 at home) and am totally amazed with the clarity of the new screen and projector combination. Now if there just was a scope version of that movie available.
> 
> 
> My next step is a false wall for the screen so I can get the speakers behind the screen and a chair riser.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21467078
> 
> 
> Hi Moonw5,
> 
> 
> Have you finished your false wall? Don't forget to post some pics of the process for those who might be considering the same type of setup. I regret that I did not take any "before" photos when I was constructing my false wall and installing the screen. I bought a new camera and I am still trying to figure it out. I hope to post some "after" photos of the weave soon. I agree, Avatar should have been shot at a wider aspect ratio. I would love to have it in 3D---as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> 
> atabea



Hi Atabea,

this project is going to be a monster I think...or black hole for the wallet. I have been in consultation with a contractor for some of(okay alot of the work) and I am just waiting for the estimate. The whole room may go down in the dust down to bare framing.









We shall see here soon. I will keep you guys posted. In the mean time I am sure enjoying cinemascope!


----------



## BigM555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21442573
> 
> 
> anyone have the Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain Material?
> 
> how is it?



I think there is some info further back in this thread but since I have the Perlux 1.4 screen I'll tell you what I can.


I'm new to projection but I've been an avid HT enthusiast for a while so I would characterize myself as fairly discerning. I spent about 3Hrs at Eastporters (thanks for your patience Dave) before making my purchase decision. Most of the viewing in their demo room was on their reference material. I ended up taking a step higher on the projector than I was planning and was also concerned about imperfect light control in my HT so I opted for the Perlux 1.4 screen. I purchased a 120" 2.35 fixed frame screen throwing an image from a JVC X30 from about 17' currently. The projector will eventually be ceiling mounted with a throw distance of about 13'.


As for the screen, I'm pretty happy with it. Color and contrast seem to be very good in ideal light conditions. The screen is reasonably tolerant of some ambient light, though you do lose blacks of course. Washout doesn't seem to be quite as bad on the Perlux as it was on the Reference material that I saw at Eastporters demo room. The Perlux material has very little texture to it and maintains good sharpness. I do detect a bit of sparkle on very bright images, mostly only noticeable during pans, but this was expected with the 1.4 gain material. It's really not that bad, my wife and a few friends say they don't see it but I do. I notice it even at a 24' seating distance (my room has issues, I won't get into it here). It grow more noticeable at closer viewing distances to me. If I can resolve my seating distance issue to get closer to the ideal 14' or so I may be annoyed enough to make the switch to the Reference material. I'm certain I would be sacrificing a good deal under non-optimal lighting though. My room is not a dedicated HT and thus my better half discourages painting everything flat black.


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21442573
> 
> 
> anyone have the Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain Material?
> 
> how is it?



I just finished helping install this screen so I can comment. Screen was a 120" 2.35:1 Fixed frame unit.


Assembly: Instructions are...sketchy...really have to improve the Chinglish (I can say this because I am part Chinese so hopefully no one takes offense







). The frame is easy to assemble, just need to make sure you get those nuts in first before you assemble the corners (ask me how I know). Also, when you remove the packing foam sheets around the frame, make sure you place it on the floor/carpet then put your ready to assemble frame rails on it to prevent any black stuff from ruining your carpet.

The screen material itself puts out some odor, but not too bad. You do require 2 people to install the steel tensioning bars on the long part of the screen material. The short ends are a one person job. Tensioning is straightforward, but tedious compared to the easy snap-on nature of Da-lite products. The part I didn't like was the plastic edging you had to put on. The long ends were okay, but he short ends on the width wouldn't snap into place. In the end, we just left them out.I think Elunevision should rethink those plastic edges and maybe just use some rubber standoffs that you can screw in place along each edge of the frame.

Installing the screen on the wall was easy with some proper 55lb metal anchor screws and a good level.


Picture quality comparison based on a Panasonic 4000 on a High Contrast Cinema Vision 106" 16:9 fixed frame as reference was not subtle. It was easily a 50% increase in perceived image quality. The material is very smooth in look and feel. There was much more detail, sharpness and contrast to the whole image. the color rendition was much more natural as well with a great pop to the image and almost 3D quality to it. Being a 1.4 gain screen, you could definitely tell that the image was quite bright. It seemed like the Panasonic had new life in it with 1500 hours on the bulb. I'm sure that ECO mode on the Panasonic PJ will be used once the bulb gets replaced.


Downsides: I noticed some very slight light fall off on the corners/sides of the image and some sparklies on whites like on surf waves or bright almost white scenes. I must say I am very sensitive to this and even near the back of the 18' dedicated theater room I could detect it. On my Acoustic Reference this is non-issue with perfectly even light and no sparklies whatsoever.


Price: when you factor in above average build quality save for a bit tedious assembly, the end result is amazing especially for the amount of money you are spending.


I hope this helps!


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Assembly: Instructions are...sketchy...really have to improve the Chinglish (I can say this because I am part Chinese so hopefully no one takes offense ).



I believe your particular screen came with the old set of instructions. The instruction manuals were swapped out, but I believe that your screen box must have fallen through the cracks - apologies for that. The new instructions are much-improved:

http://www.eastporters.com/PDF/Elara/assembly.pdf 



> Quote:
> Washout doesn't seem to be quite as bad on the Perlux as it was on the Reference material that I saw at Eastporters demo room



I would add to your comment that, overall, the Reference Studio Gray material is better with ambient light than the Perlux 1.4 material, boosting black levels, while still keeping all of the characteristics which make the Reference Studio White material so amazing (no hot-spotting, zero texturing, etc). What we have in the demo room is the White material, which is suited for well-controlled rooms. In your case, had you wanted to go with something more high end like the Reference Studio screen, but wanted something that can withstand more ambient light, you would go with the Reference Studio Gray screen, which is not on display in the demo room.


Milosh


----------



## BigM555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21488821
> 
> 
> I would add to your comment that, overall, the Reference Studio Gray material is better with ambient light than the Perlux 1.4 material, boosting black levels, while still keeping all of the characteristics which make the Reference Studio White material so amazing (no hot-spotting, zero texturing, etc). What we have in the demo room is the White material, which is suited for well-controlled rooms. In your case, had you wanted to go with something more high end like the Reference Studio screen, but wanted something that can withstand more ambient light, you would go with the Reference Studio Gray screen, which is not on display in the demo room.
> 
> 
> Milosh



Thanks for clarifying Milosh. I had a budgetary constraint while I was there as Dave (easily) convinced me to go for the X30 over the Panny 4000 I was previously considering. Something had to give.










I have been considering an upgrade to the reference material as I do occasionally see the "sparklies" on the Perlux on very bright scenes (though that's my only real "complaint" and it is infrequent enough it is a near non-issue). I also wanted the 2.35 aspect ratio which I didn't see the grey reference material offered in. I've since learned through the forums here that you are pretty flexible in customizing options so that is likely not a road block. My final concern would be moving from the 1.4 gain material down to 0.8. That seems like a relatively large drop and I'm concerned I won't maintain enough brightness. Would the improved contrast and higher image quality help to offset the drop in gain? I'd love to hear from some others that have more experience than I.


----------



## go_habs

We just picked up our custom size 92'' Elunevision Refrence Studio Audioweave fix framed screen. We also picked up the JVC X30 thanks to dave showing us the difference between the panny7000 and the JVC. Great experience at east porters extremely knowledgeable, large selection of products for your home theater. Will be posting photos/reviews on the audio weave screen once we get ours up and installed. Let me say from one home theater demo from a Stuart screen to daves home theater demo on hes screen there was little to no difference in sharpness,quality,hot spots etc cant wait till its up and running.


follow my build http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1379436


----------



## Liaury

My quick two cents.


I've had my 100" Reference 2.35:1 fixed screen since early December. I don't have anything else to compare to, but here are some of my observations.


-There are no sparkles what so ever. I still don't really know what "sparkle" is since I've never seen anything like it on my screen.

-Super smooth. Viewing from 10.5 ft away, I sense no texturizing. It's so smooth, I'm sometimes paranoid that I don't have it focused.

-Unlimited viewing range. It seems the image maintains it's brightness regardless of what angle I'm standing at. I'm not sure how this is possible. If I'm standing by the front wall, the image seems just as bright. Not all that useful but I'm pretty amazed.


My only problem is the frame is not perfectly square. I'm sure no fixed frame have perfect 90 degree angles. I'm not spilling the image onto the frame by more than 1/4". This is probably pretty good.


BTW, I'm projecting from a new Mitz HC4000 from 11 feet away. Bottom of the screen is only 21" from the floor which should put my line of sight at 1/3 of the height from the bottom of the screen...which I think is perfect.


----------



## psgcdn

Wow... Everyone is getting 2.35:1! Will I regret waiting for a 16:9?


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21439823
> 
> 
> My screen is backordered after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 120" 16:9 Reference case dimensions, but need a bit more info from owners as I want to build a 2.5" deep case inset for it. The case will be attached to floor joists and will come down flush with a suspended ceiling.
> 
> Where does the 120V cord come out?
> How is the screen attached to the ceiling?
> How much extra front and back room should I leave to access these screws?
> 
> 
> This way, I can at least build this box of the correct size and place the power outlet at the right place because i get the screen in a month or two.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Anyone?


----------



## atabea

I really think you will. Change it if you still can. However, only do so if you have the JVC X30/70 or some other PJ that has lens memory and can perform the necessary stretch. Most movies are either 2.35:1 or 2.40:1. I have made the switch and I wished I had done it earlier.


atabea



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21503299
> 
> 
> Wow... Everyone is getting 2.35:1! Will I regret waiting for a 16:9?


----------



## moonw5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21503351
> 
> 
> i really think you will. Change it if you still can. However, only do so if you have the jvc x30/70 or some other pj that has lens memory and can perform the necessary stretch. Most movies are either 2.35:1 or 2.40:1. I have made the switch and i wished i had done it earlier.
> 
> 
> Atabea



+1


----------



## psgcdn

Projector is BenQ W6000 but I find it easy enough to adjust manually. Currently I don't mind the bars but I am projecting on a sheet so there are no black borders to add contrast.


Too bad 2.35:1 is more expensive for less material...


----------



## EMAGDNIM

I just finished reading this thread from the start. Overall it sounds like there's a TON of happy customers.


I need to come through for a JVC DLA X70 demo, and pick your brains about screens for my future setup.


----------



## atabea

Great choice for a projector--I wish I could afford the X70 but I am making do with the X30. The Reference Screens, Weave or Solid, are unbeatable in any price/category.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EMAGDNIM* /forum/post/21543091
> 
> 
> I just finished reading this thread from the start. Overall it sounds like there's a TON of happy customers.
> 
> 
> I need to come through for a JVC DLA X70 demo, and pick your brains about screens for my future setup.


----------



## tqn

I need some input on choosing a screen. I'm looking to set up a budget home theatre. I plan on getting an LG HW300T LED rated at 300 lumens (I won't go into the reasons for choosing this pj here). My seating distance is about 10 feet, and I would like to go with a 92" screen.


I've used a couple of screen/gain calculators, and to achieve 16 ft-lamberts on 92", and assuming a real-world pj brightness of 250 lumens, I would need a gain of 1.7. Given that I will be mounting the pj on the ceiling, I've found that the 2.4 vivid pro white provides enough boost at the seating position to obtain 16 ft-L.


So what do you think...does it make sense for me to go with the vivid pro white? I don't really want to go smaller than 92" unless I absolutely have to.


The second part of my question is really directed toward Milosh. I would like a motorized screen. I looked on eastporter's website and do not see a 92" 2.4 gain electric screen. Can I get this screen in this size?


BTW, I bought a Panasonic AE-700 from eastporters way back in 2004. It's good to see the company is still doing well.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tqn* /forum/post/21560268
> 
> 
> I need some input on choosing a screen. I'm looking to set up a budget home theatre. I plan on getting an LG HW300T LED rated at 300 lumens (I won't go into the reasons for choosing this pj here). My seating distance is about 10 feet, and I would like to go with a 92" screen.
> 
> 
> I've used a couple of screen/gain calculators, and to achieve 16 ft-lamberts on 92", and assuming a real-world pj brightness of 250 lumens, I would need a gain of 1.7. Given that I will be mounting the pj on the ceiling, I've found that the 2.4 vivid pro white provides enough boost at the seating position to obtain 16 ft-L.
> 
> 
> So what do you think...does it make sense for me to go with the vivid pro white? I don't really want to go smaller than 92" unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> 
> The second part of my question is really directed toward Milosh. I would like a motorized screen. I looked on eastporter's website and do not see a 92" 2.4 gain electric screen. Can I get this screen in this size?
> 
> 
> BTW, I bought a Panasonic AE-700 from eastporters way back in 2004. It's good to see the company is still doing well.



The reason we don't have the 92" 2.4 listed is that we are unfortunately out of stock for this model/size.


Milosh


----------



## rnrgagne

Gotta give props to EluneVision and Easporters, great customer service and support.

I bought a Reference Studio Tab Tensioned motorized screen from them. (White 1.0 gain.)


I'm coming from a fixed frame Stewart Firehawk, (the older one not the G3) in a light controlled room to the EluneVision in a non light controlled environment. (Really it should have been the other way around since the Firehawk has better light rejection.) I've got a Mits HC5000 right now.

Going to a white screen was actually not as bad as I thought it would be in that environment. There's no doubt ambient light affects the picture more, but the improvement in color and sharpness kind of offsets that difference overall.

Where I REALLY notice the difference is on hockey broadcasts, on the Firehawk the ice surface never looked right, kind of grainy with rainbow colors....sort of metallic looking. On the EV Reference, it's identical to being at the rink. Movie and TV watching at night is nothing short of excellent, and obviously because of the room it's just passable in the daytime. Having said that I haven't been compelled to crank up my PJ's lamp mode from the low setting as of yet.

I'm impressed enough with this screen to consider upgrading my P.J. and I'm going to have to do some homework on what's going to be the best for my application, but the screen's a keeper.


----------



## raymondeast

does anyone have the epson 5010 and the reference screen? what do you think i need a new screen and was thinking of highpower or reference?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> does anyone have the epson 5010 and the reference screen? what do you think i need a new screen and was thinking of highpower or reference?



The High-Power screen would be overkill for a projector that can put out 2400 Lumens as far as brightness, and it comes with obvious disadvantages over a Reference screen (hot-spotting, color accuracy issues, minimal but still present texturing, etc). It's funny, a lot of the things rnrgagne mentioned would apply to you if you were to get a High-Power screen as well. Another thing with the HighPower is the projector needs to be dead-center and at eye level for best results, otherwise the hot-spotting becomes even more apparent (and annoying). With the Reference screen, the image will look perfect, no matter the placement of the projector.


For those reasons, I would go with the Reference Studio screen. We can custom-build you a HighPower screen as well if you do want it (literally the exact same material that Da-Lite uses for theirs, except costing you less money - so send an email through the Eastporters website if interested). I would still definitely go for the Reference, however.


Milosh


----------



## ktran.888

Just got a Reference Tab-Tensioned screen, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to set the drop limit with the included tool. I've tried sticking it in every which angle, but it just doesn't seem to 'catch' on anything. Can someone post detailed instructions (or pictures) on how to do this?


Also, even though the sticker has an 'A' and 'B' side, there's only a hole for the 'B' side. Is that normal?


Much appreciated.


----------



## DaveHao

PMed, I will walk you through.


----------



## EMAGDNIM

I had passed by for a demo and they were WONDERFUL to deal with. I'll be heading back again with my wife to pick your brains some more about screens, and for her to see the X70 in person.


They are very personable, very friendly and answer all of your questions. They sure know how to feel good about spending money with them.


Thanks again!


----------



## TheaterChad

Does Elune make 2.35:1 electric screns? Looking for a 125" diag screen non AT. thanks


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheaterChad* /forum/post/21599394
> 
> 
> Does Elune make 2.35:1 electric screns? Looking for a 125" diag screen non AT. thanks



Special order, but yes.


----------



## scyan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktran.888* /forum/post/21595695
> 
> 
> Just got a Reference Tab-Tensioned screen, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to set the drop limit with the included tool. I've tried sticking it in every which angle, but it just doesn't seem to 'catch' on anything. Can someone post detailed instructions (or pictures) on how to do this?
> 
> 
> Also, even though the sticker has an 'A' and 'B' side, there's only a hole for the 'B' side. Is that normal?
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.




Kinda same here, I know I'm getting in a socket but its making a weird noise as I turn and just clicks... And nothing actually happens on the height.


To my knowledge, you press the down arrow and let the screen go all the way down on itself. Turn clockwise a couple turns to raise the lower limit. Raise the screen back up until you cant see black at all on the top. Press lower limit and let it go. Then you should see a difference in height from the adjustment.


But nothing in my case


----------



## DaveHao

Hi,


PMed, I will walked you through how to set the limits.


----------



## ktran.888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scyan* /forum/post/21641529
> 
> 
> Kinda same here, I know I'm getting in a socket but its making a weird noise as I turn and just clicks... And nothing actually happens on the height.
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, you press the down arrow and let the screen go all the way down on itself. Turn clockwise a couple turns to raise the lower limit. Raise the screen back up until you cant see black at all on the top. Press lower limit and let it go. Then you should see a difference in height from the adjustment.
> 
> 
> But nothing in my case



The steps are basically right, as usual, the devil's in the details.


If you imagine a cylindrical roller inside the square container! Then you can kind of figure out what angle you need to insert the wand at to make proper contact. What worked for me, but is definitely not recommended is to stick a finger in the screen opening (when the screen is down) and feel around to get an idea of the position of the roller.


Another thing is that the limiter 'socket' felt more like a knob that kind gave a little when pushed. So pushing on that and turning clockwise is what did the trick for me.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Dmiraclejr

I have a very uncontrolled light media room with white ceiling, light green walls, and a few windows with shades. We use the room for about 50% daytime or lights on viewing and about 50% night/lights out viewing. The projector is a new Panny AR100U that is ceiling mounted.


I evaluated samples of the white and grey reference material this weekend and am having a hard time deciding which to get. The white looks better when watching light/bright content and the grey looks better when watching dark content like a Harry Potter movie or CSI.


Conventional wisdom would say to get the grey but I have noticed that it makes the cloudy blue sky background on the Disney WOW calibration disk look like a storm is rolling in. Whereas the white screen makes the same background look like a bright, blue, spring sky. Bottom line is that the grey seems to just affect the colors. Can this be calibrated out or do you just not notice it when evaluating the two materials right beside each other?


The white material also seems to have a slight blueish tint to it when viewed from the side. Not sure if this was due to me setup or not.


I want to get the very best screen I can get for under $1200.00 and I believe the EluneVision reference is it. Just looking for some comments on which material.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


I would recommend grey for the simple reason that the AR100U does not have the best black levels but have plenty of brightness. You can easily calibrate the colour shift.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## korkster911

Hey Guys, I've been a member here for around 6-7 years, don't post often, but whenever I have questions, everyone is very willing to answer.


I do want to share my experience with the Elunevision screen that I ordered.


For the longest time (since 2005/06?), I've been using my beloved Panasonic PTAE-900u proggy. Love it! Bought it the day it came out.


I used my nice bright white primed wall in my dedicated HT room and the surrounding walls were deep "drumbeat red" and quite honestly, the panny 900 did an amazing job! I suspect the screen was around 80" that I ended up having painted on the wall and I sat back around 12-13 feet.


And I looked at projector screens at the time, but WHAT A PAIN!!! Different screen gains, grey screens, sizes, tab tension, motorized, and EXPENSIVE! I mean, $2k+ for a screen? And not only that, but the screens looked worse in my opinion! Every time I auditioned a white screen that looked like there were little crystals in the screen. I've learned these are called "sparklies" and I can't stand them. The response from the salesroom people is generally "You won't see it often, just during hockey" or "it helps brighten the picture."


My wife and I also see the Rainbow Effect of DLP projectors (Hence the LCD projector) so all the little details bug us. Even further, I was one of the ones who held out for the 900u rather than settle with the 700u which had "banding issues." I'm pretty finicky when it comes to perfection... The designer in me wants perfection in my images! I can't just "settle."


Anyways, we're now in a new home and unfortunately, the setup is NOT a dedicated room and we now have 2 small children. White walls are "Chalkboards" and so we needed something that we could turn our family room into a viewing room at night when everyone is in bed.


And so I started the screen search again, this time motorized and was looking for 120".


And so there's the usual suspects for high quality screens... But I'm not about to drop thousands of dollars on a screen... I just can't. Not with two little girls and this economy...


But then I found this review thread and was quite impressed with a number of the reviews. Another fellow at a company where I was looking to purchase a screen from online was telling me "Save another 10% if you buy a projector at the same time" and "You really should upgrade your 900u to the 7000."


Thanks buddy... Not helpful.


But last week while in the hotel room for Business, I decided it was time to pull the trigger and order a screen.


Now let me explain, It's very difficult to purchase a screen "sight unseen" when you've had a lot of bad experience. Sparklies, bleeding blacks, wrinkly screens, etc... I spoke with Milosh at Eastporters via email and his response was:

*"The only flat-white matte screens you will find are Reference screens. If a screen is not a Reference series screen, it will have hot-spotting/sparkles/sheen/glimmer/texturing, doesn't matter whether EluneVision or another brand. The Titan is no exception, though it has less texturing than other screens that cost anywhere in its price range.


If you want zero hot-spotting/sparkles/sheen/glimmer, in addition to the color accuracy and no pixel degradation, then you'd need to go with a Reference screen:"*


So I took a leap of faith and figured, if it didn't work out, I could return the screen if it was another disappointment...


So I pulled the trigger that night and ordered the 120" tab tensioned motorized reference screen... This was at 7pm.


Next day, I saw that it was on a Purolator truck and the second day my wife emailed me and said "It arrived and this thing is freakin' huge!!!"


I got home that evening and must admit, I was pretty nervous. The box was in fact-HUGE! It was around 12 feet long and quite intimidating in a 14 foot wide room.


I un-boxed it "Twice" as it was double boxed with plastic bands for protection. It was really well packaged. Not much more to tell until we temporarily hung it up to watch Avatar that night. So I hooked up my projector on a table, mounted the screen quickly, played with the remote and once the kids went to bed... we sat down with a bowl of popcorn and put the movie in.


And my first reaction??? WOW!!!!!!!


What a beautiful picture!!!!! I was nervous that it would be too big or that the colours would be dull (Afterall, my Panny 900u was washed up according to another sales guy)


There's something about Pandora with all the bright beautiful colours that's absolutely amazing on a 10 foot wide screen in front of you. It was truly amazing. ZERO hotspots. ZERO sparklies. ZERO image defects...


I was absolutely thrilled.


Now, three days later and racking up about 10 hours of viewing (Avatar and the LOTR trilogy) and these are my Pro's and cons.

*PRO'S*

1. I've never seen a projected picture look this good, even in showrooms for less than $3k. Even at 120" the price gets close to that mark for the tab tensioned screens.


2. The PICTURE!


3. RF remote - no line of sight. and it has a clever little laser pointer built in. Not sure why, but I do find myself playing with the cat while the movie is paused for whatever reason... if that's the reason the laser is in it, absolutely BRILLIANT! Now THAT is a Man remote!

*CON'S*


To start with, I feel bad about the cons... They really are nitpicking. Stupid little issues that may not even deserve attention.


1. The drop limit setting. The instructions were not the best and I played with the hex screw thing for around an hour before I finally knew what to expect. I just stood there winding and winding and winding... No clue what was happening, if it was broken even... But then you hear these little clicks and think "That sounds promising"


2. Mounting kit comes with these little green drywall plugs. For a wall installation I'm sure they are fine, but for ceiling, I didn't trust them so opted to go to Rona and purchase much stronger plugs. With tabs that held them in place in case of accidental slippage.


So here's the ending to my little tale... I was so skeptical purchasing a screen online sight unseen. I took a leap of faith with Milosh and his recommendation because he sounded like he wasn't trying to pile up a bunch of BS...


Also, 120" is MUCH BIGGER than it sounds! I know, I know... 120" is 10 feet... but still, if you've never purchased a screen it's intimidating. I've got a 55" LCD mounted behind where the screen extends, and must say... 55" is almost pathetic by comparison!!!


Anyways, hope my experience helps anyone who's on the fence. I'm a supporter of companies that provide a great product and manage to do so in such a way that provides exceptional value. The screen seems really well build, the motor appears very strong and cosmetically it looks pretty sharp.


I'd say that Eastporters gets a solid 10/10 over. Pre-sales inquiries were quickly responded to and helpful, delivery was fast, packaging was exceptional and the product is just a blessing! Now it's up to long term usage. If it stops working in 6 months you'll hear about it, but I don't suspect it will. I have no apprehension recommending this screen to anyone!


And one last thing, the drop limit challenges are not really a bad thing. After an hour of playing with it, the realization that you got it to work and that it's not broken is quite the emotional high! EXCELLENT! I don't need to send it back! lol


----------



## mandarax

Can you get samples of the screen material? Why the leap of faith?


----------



## korkster911

I'm not sure about sample of screen material... I found out after I ordered and going through some posts here that other manufacturers offer some 2X2 sheets of samples. Unfortunately, I didn't know that ANYONE offered samples.


The leap of faith was for a few reasons.


1. I saw the screen I was looking at was on-sale... My luck, I'd get home, take the measurements and then go back and order and the price was up $300 or whatever it was.


2. I read that some people had problems with the shipping but Eastporters did it right with the return policy. I figured, a little bit of $ lost if I didn't like the screen quality was a worthwhile gamble...


3. The company is in the Toronto area (Canada). I'm an hour drive away and I like knowing that if I need to get something done, I can jump in my car and deal with the issue face-to-face


Fortunately, everything worked out beyond my expectations.


----------



## mandarax

It would just be ideal for me to get a sample and measure it. The normal eye isnt going to be able to measure ft lamberts for brightness. It also isnt going to be able to see how neutral the screen is. I have seen claims in the past where a screen is this gain,, uniformity is claimed to be xy or z. The shipping is the least of my issues. I would just like to get the samples to test. I have some decent equipment. Maybe the people that are selling it here on the forum can advise what they test their screens with and the environment they were tested.


----------



## korkster911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarax* /forum/post/21713782
> 
> 
> The normal eye isnt going to be able to measure ft lamberts for brightness. It also isnt going to be able to see how neutral the screen is.



I'll admit, I'm just looking at the screen by eye. A long time ago I was part of the car audio scene (IASCA level). Tens of thousands of dollars of equipment invested in my car. It got broken into one day, everything stolen ... They alarm killed the starter so they threw all my equipment in civic beside mine and took off with it! Then I replaced it with some cheap(er) stuff. I couldn't go through that again.


The point though is that without the oscilloscopes and waveform monitors (I was NOT an SPL guy, it was about SQ for me) the sound difference to the ear was barely noticeable!


When I used my normal ear, $25k barely made a difference in my car! But I'll tell ya, +- 1.5db from 20hz-20khz looked nice on the monitors! Just made me chuckle a wee bit


----------



## mandarax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korkster911* /forum/post/21716517
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I'm just looking at the screen by eye. A long time ago I was part of the car audio scene (IASCA level). Tens of thousands of dollars of equipment invested in my car. It got broken into one day, everything stolen ... They alarm killed the starter so they threw all my equipment in civic beside mine and took off with it! Then I replaced it with some cheap(er) stuff. I couldn't go through that again.
> 
> 
> The point though is that without the oscilloscopes and waveform monitors (I was NOT an SPL guy, it was about SQ for me) the sound difference to the ear was barely noticeable!
> 
> 
> When I used my normal ear, $25k barely made a difference in my car! But I'll tell ya, +- 1.5db from 20hz-20khz looked nice on the monitors! Just made me chuckle a wee bit



I did an event for screens a few years ago. We actually did two. First one we did not tell people what to look for, the second one the video clips were highlighted to show what to look for. When educated most people got it right and could easily tell the difference. A good trained eye is just as good in my view as any instrument. If an instrument goes beyond the human eye then it really becomes redundant. A good projector on a bad screen is still going to look bad. If you cannot sample and test it is usually an indication that it is a mess. If it is good people encourage you to test it. Think Joe Kane would not want you to test his screen?


----------



## korkster911

Fair enough... Either way, when I was in showrooms, I was never impressed for under $3k - my white painted wall worked perfectly fine for my needs. With the Elinevision screen, it's half the price as the others and seems to provide exceptional value. $3k for something I like vs. $1500 for something I like... I'll take the $1500 version!


----------



## psgcdn

Anyone have pics of a ceiling mounted electric Reference?

I'd like to plan out my layout...


----------



## mandarax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korkster911* /forum/post/21718405
> 
> 
> Fair enough... Either way, when I was in showrooms, I was never impressed for under $3k - my white painted wall worked perfectly fine for my needs. With the Elinevision screen, it's half the price as the others and seems to provide exceptional value. $3k for something I like vs. $1500 for something I like... I'll take the $1500 version!



Sounds like you like the 1500 in your pocket. If you found white paint acceptable maybe it's possible that your screen is marginally better only with waves in time. Or that the paint was better.


----------



## korkster911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarax* /forum/post/21727814
> 
> 
> Sounds like you like the 1500 in your pocket. If you found white paint acceptable maybe it's possible that your screen is marginally better only with waves in time. Or that the paint was better.



HA! $1500 doesn't stay in my pocket. That money saved goes toward on of my girls RESP's (one of the perks of being a dad).


However, I do want to qualify one aspect of my perception.


For the last decade, I've worked in the film industry. I'm educated and trained to work on Quantel IQ's ($million dollar 2/4k compositing systems) and Pablo's and have worked in the film industry as a colourist and post production colour correcter on Avid Symphony's. Credits include some Hollywood blockbusters.


I've spent enough time in screening rooms to know what looks good and what doesn't. And while I can't speak to durability and longevity of the screen, I can assure you that I know a thing or two about a good visual picture.


Is it perfect? Of course not... But I struggle with the Panny black as an LCD, but truthfully, an 80" calibrated picture on flat white paint, after proper colour correction is decent enough to sit back and say... "I think I can spend $3k more efficiently." Remember, I indicated my reasoning for going to a motorized screen was to be able to retract it when not in use rather than be a big "drawing board" for the kids.


Anyways, my only point was that the picture quality of the screen is excellent. Longevity and durability, I can't speak to.


However, if in 3-5 years the screen starts to buckle or wave, I'll be some pissed!!! Hopefully, the tension adjustments will help to combat that effect.


----------



## mandarax

Well I guess then it would be a good thing to test it huh.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21720808
> 
> 
> Anyone have pics of a ceiling mounted electric Reference?
> 
> I'd like to plan out my layout...



Anyone?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21757107
> 
> 
> Anyone?


 http://www.elunevision.com/ref-tab/f6.jpg 


Essentially, how it works is that you attach those two ceiling mounts (that come with the screen) to either the ceiling or the wall with screws. You space them apart and at the same height, and then clip the screen to the mounts.


If you have any specific questions that the above didn't answer, feel free to use the "Contact Us" page on Eastporters.com, and your inquiries will definitely be answered promptly.


Milosh


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21757607
> 
> http://www.elunevision.com/ref-tab/f6.jpg
> 
> 
> Essentially, how it works is that you attach those two ceiling mounts (that come with the screen) to either the ceiling or the wall with screws. You space them apart and at the same height, and then clip the screen to the mounts.
> 
> 
> If you have any specific questions that the above didn't answer, feel free to use the "Contact Us" page on Eastporters.com, and your inquiries will definitely be answered promptly.
> 
> 
> Milosh



Thanks Milosh! That's great! No need to plan to extra width in the box I'll build the inset that will flush mount the screen with the suspended ceiling. Nice!


----------



## crazyravr

Well what do you know. I had time and could not help myself haha



















Elunevision 130" 2.35 reference.











Me likey... A LOT







but was it ever a pain in the arse to stretch AND hang.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Well what do you know. I had time and could not help myself haha



Wow! Room is looking very professional and wonderful! Would love to see some different photos and angles once all the toys are plugged in and the furniture arrives










Milosh


----------



## crazyravr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21760408
> 
> 
> Wow! Room is looking very professional and wonderful! Would love to see some different photos and angles once all the toys are plugged in and the furniture arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milosh


 http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...p?member=tomek 


Just go here every now and then.


----------



## dfrankdfrank

It took a few weeks but my 100" Reference Gray Tab-Tensioned screen arrived. It only took me 18 months of hand-wringing to decide on a projector (ended up with the Epson 6500 refurbished deal that Visual Apex ran earlier this year) and a screen for my nondedicated home theater room. I ended up going with the gray since I can't totally remove the ambient light in my living room during the day and the white samples I got from other manufacturers didn't do it for me.


Anyway the lame part is I have to wait until Saturday to install. However I can say the product was packaged well.


----------



## yyuksel

I recently bought an Optoma HD33. I'm very happy with this projector and its 3D abilities. My screen is the current issue.


I've had my screen for quite some time now. It was originally bought from Eastporters. It is a fixed frame gray screen.


I have been looking at the reference screens at Eastporters. My current screen is 120" and I see the one they have is 115". Which one would be the better option for me, white reference or the gray reference given the projector I have. I do enjoy 3D a lot and do watch many regular bluray movies as well. I also play my PS3 on there.


I live in Mississauga, ontario near QEW and Whinstonchurchill. I was wondering if there is anyone near me with the screens in question so that I can see the image on them.


$1199 plus tax is quite a bit of money to spend blindly.


----------



## tqn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yyuksel* /forum/post/21801809
> 
> 
> I recently bought an Optoma HD33. I'm very happy with this projector and its 3D abilities. My screen is the current issue.
> 
> 
> I've had my screen for quite some time now. It was originally bought from Eastporters. It is a fixed frame gray screen.
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the reference screens at Eastporters. My current screen is 120" and I see the one they have is 115". Which one would be the better option for me, white reference or the gray reference given the projector I have. I do enjoy 3D a lot and do watch many regular bluray movies as well. I also play my PS3 on there.
> 
> 
> I live in Mississauga, ontario near QEW and Whinstonchurchill. I was wondering if there is anyone near me with the screens in question so that I can see the image on them.
> 
> 
> $1199 plus tax is quite a bit of money to spend blindly.



What is the issue/problem with your current grey screen? What in particular are you hoping to achieve with a new screen?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> I recently bought an Optoma HD33. I'm very happy with this projector and its 3D abilities. My screen is the current issue.
> 
> 
> I've had my screen for quite some time now. It was originally bought from Eastporters. It is a fixed frame gray screen.
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the reference screens at Eastporters. My current screen is 120" and I see the one they have is 115". Which one would be the better option for me, white reference or the gray reference given the projector I have. I do enjoy 3D a lot and do watch many regular bluray movies as well. I also play my PS3 on there.
> 
> 
> I live in Mississauga, ontario near QEW and Whinstonchurchill. I was wondering if there is anyone near me with the screens in question so that I can see the image on them.
> 
> 
> $1199 plus tax is quite a bit of money to spend blindly.



I would suggest coming to the Eastporters store demo room in Hamilton, where you can see the different materials, etc. That's a fairly short drive.


----------



## miloshj

Keep in mind if you already purchased a non-Reference screen from a while back, you are eligible for an upgrade price, which most of the time is 100% of the price of your old screen (and you don't need to return the old screen).


For info on the upgrade program or to get the store location and see the screens in action, you can go to Eastporters, and use the Contact page if you have any further questions.


Milosh


----------



## mandarax

Eastporters isnt that the place I read all the warnings from manufacturers about??


----------



## yyuksel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tqn* /forum/post/21802886
> 
> 
> What is the issue/problem with your current grey screen? What in particular are you hoping to achieve with a new screen?



I would like to get rid of the texture of the screen that is visible. I would like to ensure I reduce crosstalk as much as possible and possibly get more brightness than I currently have for my 3D viewing.


I hear the sharpness of the reference screens are fantastic.


----------



## yyuksel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21803892
> 
> 
> I would suggest coming to the Eastporters store demo room in Hamilton, where you can see the different materials, etc. That's a fairly short drive.



Can you give me the address to the demo room?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandarax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eastporters isnt that the place I read all the warnings from manufacturers about??



They are very worried about such a good quality screen at such reasonable prices. They need to scare people. I have recommended dozens of my customers to them...NO issues. And anything requiring assistance was promptly attended to. This company is a solid real deal.


----------



## mandarax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/21805986
> 
> 
> They are very worried about such a good quality screen at such reasonable prices. They need to scare people. I have recommended dozens of my customers to them...NO issues. And anything requiring assistance was promptly attended to. This company is a solid real deal.



Then why all the warnings from manufacturers?


No response for a screen sample.


why would a projector company give a warning due to the screen?


I called one day and they said the projector they were selling was a full manufacturer warranty and the manufacturer had a warning that they did not have warranty on any projectors sold by eastporters.


That sure isn't my standard of a solid company.


----------



## zuluwalker

That is true. Those are the facts. I read that same warning too. Local dealers who are official dealers don't run into that kind of warning.


With regards to the screens though, I have seen Elunevision screens repeatedly deliver a high quality screen that is simply hard to match at the price. The new reference screen is very exciting, and a solid technology.


If you have run into issues with asking for a sample, that is unfortunate. And it might be something has be looked at from a corporate perspective as needing change. Though, I can safely tell you I have seen these screens and the after sale support; I am very pleased with those results.


----------



## mandarax

No Thanks... I would rather deal with a company that does not have to resort to lying about their products they sell and have manufacturers go out of their way to report warnings.. This is usually prefaced by sending someone warnings. This company says screw them I am going to lie to people and keep selling product and telling people they have a manufacturer warranty.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> If you have run into issues with asking for a sample, that is unfortunate. And it might be something has be looked at from a corporate perspective as needing change. Though, I can safely tell you I have seen these screens and the after sale support; I am very pleased with those results.



To Zuluwalker, and the rest of our customers (and potential customers), I will address his allegations one last time. First, I would ask everyone to, in summary, ignore him, and not reply to what amounts to nothing more but his thread-crapping. Why I ask this is the following:


1. Searching through his history of posts on this site, it's easy to see that mandarax is not a potential customer, *he is a direct competitor*. He sells Da-Lite screens and projectors, calibrates projectors, and makes money, directly competing against Eastporters/EluneVision. The more we sell, the less potential customers he has. He is trying to make EluneVision and Eastporters look bad.



> Quote:
> I am a dealer in ontario ontario.



Post #3688 clearly shows he is a Da-Lite dealer. Da-Lite is a direct competitor of EluneVision. Da-Lite and Stewart are the two companies we compete most with, giving users very close performance for a much lower price. Clearly, a Da-Lite dealer would have a problem with a lower-cost, high-performance alternative.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21731556 



> Quote:
> the last time I calibrated a Runco TV I peeled the Runco sticker off the set and showed my customer what it really was



Post #89 clearly shows he is paid to calibrate people's projectors, and by extension, an installer/dealer
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post21778472 


There are dozens more examples showing he is a direct competitor, and he would greatly benefit from Eastporters/EluneVision not existing. I would submit that he has a problem with said two companies because they provide better projector prices than his products can compete with.


He wouldn't buy from us? He's worried about something? I mean, let's all be serious, Dave and I have known for a long time that he has been thread-crapping and that he is a direct competitor to us, but we were trying to take the high-road in the hopes that he will grow up and compete, instead he just keeps reappearing, pretending that he is a potential customer.


He is nothing more than a "troll" on this thread. This thread is for customers/potential customers to discuss/ask questions about EluneVision screens, not competing companies/dealers who want to stir things up. It's unfortunate that he decided to do this. We will certainly not stoop down to his level. If anything, him being here is a testiment to the excellent value EluneVision brings to customers, if Da-Lite dealers are taking note and trying to discredit us. Fortunately, I think people are too smart to fall for one direct competitor bad-mouthing us, whereas there are hundreds of satisfied customers talking praises.


2. "Eastporters isnt that the place I read all the warnings from manufacturers about??"


On a personal note, I like how he asks this question as if he is some naive new customer trying to figure out where to purchase equipment - when it's clear from the body of evidence he's a dealer and a direct competitor who would have no desire to buy equipment from us at all.


Onwards...yes, Eastporters is not an authorized dealer of Epson products, and this is not something we have ever hidden. In fact, I wrote in depth as to why back in 2011 on this very thread (you can read it on page 23, post #678), but to summarize, it is because we want to have the freedom to sell you Epson products for a reasonable price:


-Eastporters will not become an authorized dealer for companies that require us to have a minimum price, or place obstacles as far as to which customers we can sell to (this is essentially thinly veiled price-fixing, is illegal, and is a large part of why electronics in the United States cost much less than in Canada. *Don't let manufacturers convince you it simply costs more to do business in Canada than in the U.S., the fact that Eastporters sells projectors for less than others in Canada do should be sufficient proof that this is not true.*)

-Eastporters will instead be non-authorized dealers for these products, and will cover all of the warranty work, just like the manufacturer does, in order to give you, the customer, the best price possible. This is all very legal. The only thing we were asked by one manufacturer was to not use their copyrighted photos, because that would have been infringement. We complied with this request.

-Eastporters will continue to beat out authorized dealers, who all willingly agree to keep the prices arbitrarily high, and in many cases, not post what they sell it for on their websites. This makes them more money, and makes the manufacturer more money. Eastporters feels ok making less money per unit than these dealers do, and will continue to provide the customer with the best prices.
*-Eastporters matches the warranty that the manufacturer would otherwise give. Broken 3010s, 8350s, 8700UBs, AE4000s, etc have happened, and each time, Eastporters has fixed the projector for the customer with no issues. Our high ratings on this thread, and various other sites, are a testament of our service. He can state his opinions, but he is one extremely biased voice amongst hundreds of satisfied customers who have paid for our products and been extremely happy*


In closing, we understand that our business model clearly causes a stir with competitors, and obviously some people that compete with us don't have love for us. EluneVision's factory-direct, in-house screen design offers quality screens at amazing prices to the CUSTOMER. In the end, it's the customer that benefits, and unless the customers didn't love our products, we would not be growing as fast as we do.


We expanded our line further with the AudioWeave screen earlier this year, and as with all our screens, we know we have a price/performance ratio nobody can touch. We will be coming out with some more wonderful products for which customers tell us they do not want to spend $2500+ on, as they would if they bought now from the big-name screen companies.


Just like with our other products, we are going to match the performance of these competing products, but they will not be coming close to matching our prices. Our competitors are not happy, and will continue not to be happy, that I can guarantee you. We don't care about our competitors - they are not our customers. We only care about our customers, and if you are our customers, I assure you, you will be very happy with your purchase. Let this thread, all our overwhelmingly positive customer feed back and, yes, the trolling of our direct competitor on this thread, be a testament to this fact.


Lastly, I will not be addressing mandarax's comments again, as he is very clearly a troll and a direct-competitor, as proven by his other posts on this forum. He would stand to benefit greatly from EluneVision not existing, but I can assure him that with month after month of growth, our continued iron-clad customer service and our low prices, that is wishful thinking.


I anticipate he is going to continue to troll, try to brush the evidence off, or try to probably explain things away, try to maybe claim he is in fact an interested customer and not a dealer. But from his dozens of posts on other forums, two very clear ones as an example, it's clear he has no intention of buying an EluneVision screen, just simply talking negatively about it, most likely because he cannot compete. Now that everyone knows he is a competitor, I think it says just about all it should about his 'opinions', and explains why he seems to pop up every once in a while with seemingly random and always negative things to say, while actual customers overwhelmingly say amazing things about us.


Milosh


----------



## zuluwalker

Thanks Milosh! I didn't see I was being sucked in.


Best wishes!


----------



## mandarax

I never stated I was a customer. I did phone though and was misrepresented products and product warranty as it being a manufacturer warranty. How long someone gets away with selling blackmarket projectors claimed as data projectors is beyond me. Since you are opening shop here on AVS why not pay for advertising.


Is the screen good? You obviously have no problem importing black market goods. At least declare them properly. AVS sells Epson projectors.


Admitting you are a blackmarket dealer shouldn't impress anyone.


Newsreel... Anyone can sell cheap brands from China. There are two additional brands coming and being introduced this month. Probably more that I haven't heard from.

What's the big deal?


The website does not advertise the products you sell as black market. When people have called they are told it is a full manufacturer warranty. So the only people being sucked in are your customers. This is called misrepresentation.


I never stated I was a customer. You sound really angry to have to deal with your own story. Even the distributor for Epson has their own brand of screen that they have from China and competes with no problem.


Btw anyone could also import projectors from Mexico or Asia , misclassify them and get into the blackmarket. It's not really that special. I am a dealer but please don't call me a competitor. I don't set up a shop or compete with AVS, or sell gear that had bad alignment or other issues that ends up as black market goods.


You know me from searching on this forum which I only frequent seldomly anymore. I know you from customers that tried eastporters and unknowingly found out you were misrepresenting the product they purchased. When I called I was also being represented and I have that call.


That misrepresentation is grounds for reversing a transaction and voiding a sale in Canada or the USA.


I don't want customers that go to a black market dealer.


No legitimate dealer is scared, or threatened by a black market dealer, we just get sick of cleaning up the mess. A screen is part of the projection system so a good dealer is never going to sell a bad screen. If someone is trying to feed you a line that this screen is soo much better than another he sold you prior then it stands to reason that they really didn't care too much about selling you a piece of crappie in the first place.


Buyer beware..lol... Funny that you had to be warned that I do calibrations and other things in the industry and therefore know more than joe shmo about this. No way would someone want to give a sample to anyone as it might get tested. When you see that people I suggest you run.


Since da-lite seemed to be used in a derogatory way by black market milosh, you gotta ask yourself... Has the traditional matte white screen changed in 30 years? Why then do you have iterations of this Chinese products where one is so much better?


Maybe for those that don't remember in relation to screens I did as far as 10 years ago shootouts for AVS members and had over 100 people from AVS to look at a variety of screens. Carada screens was an example of a screen I had at the event both times and did not obviously have anything vested in that product. With that many participants they all reported what they saw and helped out fellow AVS people with their comments. We also allowed diy at those events and I put together three frames to show people how to do both spraying and putting together a system on a budget and also the shortcomings and advantages of each. There was absolutely nothing sold at the event. So you see some of us are not just after a buck or throwing out a product at anytime that doesn't provide fidelity or is being misrepresented.


Carada did quite well at the event and I believe they now advertise here. You are just a black market guy setting up a tent here. In my view its just an insult to the owners of this site as black marketing is an insult to the manufacturers of the products you sell, and an insult to the people that look at your website or phone and are told that you provide a manufacturer warranty and are an authorized dealer. If I had called and you stated that you were not a manufacturer authorized dealer I would not have sold to that customer.


----------



## constp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj* /forum/post/21810449
> 
> 
> -Eastporters will not become an authorized dealer for companies that require us to have a minimum price, or place obstacles as far as to which customers we can sell to (this is essentially thinly veiled price-fixing, is illegal, and is a large part of why electronics in the United States cost much less than in Canada.
> 
> Milosh



I fail to see how a company setting a price for its products amounts to price fixing. Multiple companies doing it for the same product, yes.


----------



## mandarax

Actually all companies have a minimum price in the USA and Canada. We can sell it for whatever we want. We just can't advertise it on the Internet below a certain price. Most everyone respects the manufacturer. But no one can stop you from transacting at any price you want. That is what would be illegal. If a company sets pricing for internet sales and a dealer ignores it that is just being disrespectful to your business partner.


Just more bs in an attempt to quantify being a black market business. You get the picture, say anything and do anything to make black market sound noble and honorable.


----------



## psgcdn

I vote my my dollars... for eastporters.


----------



## BigM555

Throwing around terms like "blackmarket" just seems like yet another desperate attempt to discredit Eastporters. At worst they may be considered a GREY market dealer for Epson projectors. Black suggests illegal while grey simply suggests unsanctioned. If you are truly that concerned about spending additional money through "official" channels by all means feel free to do so.


If however you would like to save a pile of money and receive great customer service, or heck, maybe you want to purchase a different brand for which Eastporters ARE authorized Canadian dealers, I would suggest you give Dave or Milosh a call. I know I would certainly do so again.


----------



## mandarax

They were bringing in more then epsons in to north america? Yes or no?


When people call and are told they are authorized by Epson then that is black, dark Grey, purple,. I don't care what color you call it but a red flag should go off.


I know I am just the bad dealer that never was hiding it trying to get someone to tell their customers the truth. Do you see on their website that they are not a dealer? Nah I am sticking with black. Is it just the manufacturers that post warnings that are being admitted?


You can believe what you want. Did the black market guy get angry for someone posting the truth? If you answer yes then you have to ask yourself why. When you come through that rabbit hole greyer. When you see that he sells Grey market goods in north America deeper the hole gets. When you see the tent parked at AVS who sell the same product as a legit dealer.. Grey turns to black and if you think it's all peachy I respect your opinion but I do not share it. Call it whatever shade of Grey you want. If he is an authorized dealer of the brands each has a map price. He calls it illegal. So he also disrespects everyone he partners with as well as lying blatantly what is legal and illegal.


The people that want to go down that Grey hole will be coming up with no end of bs to quantify they are white and everyone else is black or Grey. Not too uncommon and you certainly have that here.


----------



## enoga

Can you stop this mandarax? I'm another very satisfied customer with their products and I think you should leave this thread if you're not interested in buying or support, let us make our own decisions. They've done great by me.


----------



## TheaterChad

 For all of your viewing pleasure, you will find 131 reviews over 5 years time frame 4.7 out of a total of 5 star rating.


I think we would have seen at that site I linked, with actual proof of denail of any warranty issues and or any owners not being allowed to register any products purchased from Eastporters in 5 years, I think mandarax's previous posts deserve serious infractions, and your future posts should be taken with serious caution!


I have received nothing but the most professional response from Milosh and DaveHao, especially Dave, he has helped me with many many e-mails with regards to my inquiry of a EluneVision reverence electric screen, trying to decide between a gray or white reference screen, I even received a recommendation from a friend that lives close to me to seriously consider Eastpoters. I can not afford the most expensive option that's available that I'm searching for, and EluneVision has an affordable option for me, and that's who I will be buying from in the near future.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheaterChad* /forum/post/21821580
> 
> 
> and that's who I will be buying from in the near future.



Same here... Just waiting for the 16:9 120 inch electric AT to come-in in two weeks.


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted


if you see a problematic post, please use the report post button


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yyuksel* /forum/post/21801809
> 
> 
> I recently bought an Optoma HD33. I'm very happy with this projector and its 3D abilities. My screen is the current issue.
> 
> 
> I've had my screen for quite some time now. It was originally bought from Eastporters. It is a fixed frame gray screen.
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the reference screens at Eastporters. My current screen is 120" and I see the one they have is 115". Which one would be the better option for me, white reference or the gray reference given the projector I have. I do enjoy 3D a lot and do watch many regular bluray movies as well. I also play my PS3 on there.
> 
> 
> I live in Mississauga, ontario near QEW and Whinstonchurchill. I was wondering if there is anyone near me with the screens in question so that I can see the image on them.
> 
> 
> $1199 plus tax is quite a bit of money to spend blindly.



As we were, what issues are you having with your screen? Would be great to help out with more info..


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> As we were, what issues are you having with your screen? Would be great to help out with more info..



He lives about 20 minutes away from the demo-room, so as I've said, I think seeing it in person and comparing any EluneVision screens is definitely the best way to go as far as figuring out white vs gray, seeing the performance with his own eyes compared to the performance of his current screen, etc.


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21822586
> 
> 
> Same here... Just waiting for the 16:9 120 inch electric AT to come-in in two weeks.



PSGCDN: Have you received your screen yet? Would love to hear your feedback / impressions on your screen.


Well, I finally have my Panasonic AE4000U projector, and will be deciding on a new electric reference tabbed screen, just getting down to final dimensions as for screen width, and screen type, as I'm in between deciding Reference cine-white vs reference cine-grey, I have helped a few local avs members local to me go through the trails of which one is best, and right now, I'm changing some of my room colors to matte / dark browns to go with the cine-white screen, if not, the more brighter ambient, reflective room would constitute the cine-grey material, I will be contacting DaveHao in the next week or so.


----------



## psgcdn

It's supposed to be shipped tomorrow, so maybe in a week or so.


----------



## psgcdn

Shipped today, I'll post a review when I get it. (120" 16x9 Tab Tension AudioWeave)


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21899826
> 
> 
> Shipped today, I'll post a review when I get it. (120" 16x9 Tab Tension AudioWeave)



Sounds Great! My Panasonic AE4000U projector was just delivered, and trying it out on the light gray walls in my living room, will be looking forward to your first impressions and review, I still have some work to do running cables and some wires since I changed my mind after my family room build was pretty much done, and I tried telling myself, no I won't give in and buy a projector! Doh.....


----------



## psgcdn

Nice projector! That was my choice PJ if I went with a scope screen, with it's auto lens shift. But I decided to go simple with 16x9 and got a great deal on a BenQ W6000.


----------



## psgcdn

The screen has no installation instructions that I could find. Is it so trivial as to not need any?


----------



## psgcdn

They emailed me the PDF link to the manual.


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21906046
> 
> 
> Nice projector! That was my choice PJ if I went with a scope screen, with it's auto lens shift. But I decided to go simple with 16x9 and got a great deal on a BenQ W6000.



Thanks, I found a great deal on one, with only 150 hours, and still 1.5 years of remaining waranty, so I gave in and bought it, I wanted the auto lens shift and scope set-up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21914860
> 
> 
> They emailed me the PDF link to the manual.



Well Bummer on not having the install instructions in the box, it's a drag on the anticipation of receiving such a new screen, and then not to have any instructions, just puts more of a wait on the adventure.....Oh well, it happens...


Now that you've had a week or so, where are you with your screen? Hopefully you have had time to play around ???


I'm next in-line to be layed off at my job, so for now I'm waiting it out, or I'd already have ordered a screen from Dave Hao, I still need a new Onkyo receiver, and some theater seating.......


Looking forward to your first impressions / review, thanks!


----------



## psgcdn

Yeah, I know I promised a full review... I'll get around to it soon, but *I love it!*


----------



## jcdennis

I was looking at getting the "HP equivalent" 2.4 screen so asked about pricing yesterday. They advised that the material "was discontinued" and that people were getting the grey 1.8 gain material instead.


I know folks in the 3k and up forum seem to love the da-lite HP screen... was the EluneVision HP material worse/different?


Given the price, and reviews of other screens I'm half tempted to give it a shot, but would love thoughts from anyone who might have actually put one to use.


Anyone with experience with the grey 1.8 gain material in a light controlled theater, with both 2D and 3D????


----------



## saskroadie

I Had the 106" 1.8 gain grey screen in a light controlled room (in my basement). Projector was ceiling mounted at 7' and I sat right under it. Whilst standing, the picture had so much POP that in 2D it appeared three dimensional. Big drop off while sitting though, and worse sitting on either side of the couch (not directly under the projector). If it didn't look so good when I stood, I probably would have kept it, but as a result I took it back immediately.


----------



## jcdennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saskroadie* /forum/post/21970596
> 
> 
> I Had the 106" 1.8 gain grey screen in a light controlled room (in my basement). Projector was ceiling mounted at 7' and I sat right under it. Whilst standing, the picture had so much POP that in 2D it appeared three dimensional. Big drop off while sitting though, and worse sitting on either side of the couch (not directly under the projector). If it didn't look so good when I stood, I probably would have kept it, but as a result I took it back immediately.



That's sort of what I was thinking would be the verdict. Thanks for the confirmation.


That being said, what did you end up going with?


I'm half tempted to spend the extra (3 x as much... sigh) and get a da-lite HP screen, but the local support here is rough, so getting it in place and finding it not to my satisfaction makes me hesitant....


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saskroadie* /forum/post/21970596
> 
> 
> I Had the 106" 1.8 gain grey screen in a light controlled room (in my basement). Projector was ceiling mounted at 7' and I sat right under it. Whilst standing, the picture had so much POP that in 2D it appeared three dimensional. Big drop off while sitting though, and worse sitting on either side of the couch (not directly under the projector). If it didn't look so good when I stood, I probably would have kept it, but as a result I took it back immediately.



How did you decide to watch a 106" screen at only 7 feet? After playing around with my AE-4000U, I would not even consider such a short distance, but maybe that's just me....


I've read on many of the projectors threads that people that did not have the best distance for a projector, did it any ways, and had this exact conclusion, rather having a minimum distance per screen size, but also having the right fabric for the room enviornment is also another key factor


Something is not exactly correct in the last 2 posts here:


Any screen with a higher gain number is for well lit, bright ambient rooms with light issues, when your using a 1.8 gain grey screen, with a dark room, it's not the correct screen to be using, especially " jcdennis " question of a high power 2.4 grain screen, should be for a main level room with lot's of light in the room, a room with dimmers and shades or blinds to control the rooms ambient lighting would work fine with a 1.0 gain screen....


----------



## jcdennis

I believe the 7’ being noted is the height of the projector from the floor.

Hence the comment on standing up making it “better”.

The reason I’m considering a HP 2.4 screen is the numerous comments in the 3k and up forum regarding it as a great choice, especially where 3D is concerned. I have a Sony es30, and I can turn down the iris for 2D, and open it up for 3D and keep high degree of “pop”…. Or at least that’s what I’ve understood from what I’ve read.

I’m not looking to combat ambient light, just have “pop” in both 2D and 3D.


----------



## saskroadie

Ya........sorry..... 7' high ceiling. Sitting distance was about 13' or so. If I had the opportunity to do it again I would have the projector drop a couple of feet or so, then retract back up when not in use. From that screen I went with the 1.1 gain grey screen, and from there I went with a 1.2 white screen. All Elunevision. I appear to have a constant internal struggle with brightness/contrast/black level







I have bought a Black Diamond .8 (version II) that will go in this weekend and we will see how that does. I'm sure my brightness is going to be effected but if I like what I see I am prepared to make changes around it.....

Slippery slope this Home theater business is I tell ya!!!


----------



## TheaterChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saskroadie* /forum/post/21972508
> 
> 
> Ya........sorry..... 7' high ceiling. Sitting distance was about 13' or so. If I had the opportunity to do it again I would have the projector drop a couple of feet or so, then retract back up when not in use. From that screen I went with the 1.1 gain grey screen, and from there I went with a 1.2 white screen. All Elunevision. I appear to have a constant internal struggle with brightness/contrast/black level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought a Black Diamond .8 (version II) that will go in this weekend and we will see how that does. I'm sure my brightness is going to be effected but if I like what I see I am prepared to make changes around it.....
> 
> Slippery slope this Home theater business is I tell ya!!!



BINGO my friend, bingo!


13' sitting distance sounds better







, this is exactly the story that many have had to go through, try and see, try and see something else until you like the image....


I'm glad a local AVS member invited me out to his place and he had a very bright ambient room, but lights were controlled with dimmers, and drapes covered windows, but white ceiling, and medium green walls with a shine of reflectivity, and carpet, he showed me his white screen ( sorry it was a different brand ) and how much the ambient light washed out the image, then we changed his screen to a cine-grey screen, it was night and day better, the black levels were the best with the grey screen, and made for better image quality....


I may be confused about the gain numbers, but it would sound about right about trying the 2.4 screen for more pop, it's a big mess as if you watched the Dark Knight, it has a lot of dark scenes, some other movies are very bright, so hopefully you find a happy medium with both....


----------



## verkion



I wanted to add that Eastporters has been tremendously helpful and responsive which I neglected to note in my original post.



Thanks!

verkion


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21899826
> 
> 
> Shipped today, I'll post a review when I get it. (120" 16x9 Tab Tension AudioWeave)



Review of 12" 16x9 Reference Tab Tension AudioWeave


I have had this screen for a few weeks now. Here's a short review.


Communication with Eastporters is exceptional. Nothing negative to say

here!


Packing: The hugely long box came double-boxed to resist shipping damage.

It was easy to get into the basement through a Window. I helped the

Purolator guy get it into the house. Suggestion: The box could indicate

"this side towards projector" so that you know which way to unpack before

you do so. I was lucky.


Installation: The screen hangs on two brackets, not unlike kitchen

cabinets. Screw the brackets level either to the ceiling or wall (I put

mine up on the floor joists) and simply hang the screen (after

removing a few shipping brackets that secure the assembly together), slide

it side-by-side to center, and secure by tightening a set screw. Easy as

pie.


Fit and finish: Very nice! Looks more sturdy and heavier than I thought it

would. Down side: the AC plug connects in after raising a small panel on

the right side of the screen assembly, which will then stay raised all the

time. I wish it weren't there at all since it's not like we can't NOT plug

it in.


To lower it, a remote-control is supplied. There's a RJ45-to-serial

connector provided; not too sure why. A wireless trigger is optional but I

a hardwire trigger is not included. It would have been a nice touch.


I lowered the screen... Nice smooth motion. Easy to adjust where it stops

by turns of a provided tool.


There was no tension at all on the screen, so I used the provided Allen key

to put some on. I am unsure how much is needed. There are very faint

waves in the screen, which I gather are not supposed to be there: People

tell me it should be perfectly flat. Dave said he would replace the screen

when he got the next batch. Honestly, I am of mixed minds about it. I

want to have a perfect screen for years to come, but the waves have such

small amplitude that they have not once been apparent with projected

material.


How does it sound? I guess I should try to listen to something while I

lower the screen to listen for a difference, but to me the hidden speaker

sounds the same as when the screen is up. Perfect!


How does it look? Bear in mind that this is my first projector (BenQ W6000

in a fully light-controlled room) and that I projected onto a king-sized

bed sheet for 3 months before I got the screen... But it looks fantastic!

The image pops like a huge plasma. It is completely uniform; no hot spots

at all. Colours look amazing. Perforations don't come at a cost of loss

of detail to my eye.


Picture below taken without pausing the player...











Love the look in my system (electric cord no longer there; I added an outlet in the ceiling. Still have to box in the screen and put up a dark suspended ceiling):










 

2012-06-24 Edit: I have noticed that the size isn't *exactly* 16x9.  It measures 104 1/2 x 58 1/4 (or 119.6 in diagonal), but 16x9 at 104.5 width should be half an inch higher (58 3/4).  On full screen movies, my projector overshots the screen by about an inch in height and is perceptible.  I don't know how common that is.


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Hey psgcdn, I'm thinking about doing a 120" reference tensioned and not fixed screen for my setup since I'm thinking about having a duel panel on the wall with a projector in the space. Thanks for the review. Can I ask which side the plug cord comes out of in the back of the case? I'm currently framing and I am planning out the space.


Thanks


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Hey psgcdn, I'm thinking about doing a 120" reference tensioned and not fixed screen for my setup since I'm thinking about having a duel panel on the wall with a projector in the space. Thanks for the review. Can I ask which side the plug cord comes out of in the back of the case? I'm currently framing and I am planning out the space.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The plug is on the right side.


Milosh


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Perfect, thank you for that. One more, how long is the power cord?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Perfect, thank you for that. One more, how long is the power cord?



It's 5 meters long.


Milosh


----------



## devo235

Anyone here using a Vivid Pro-Cinema White/Grey screen with a BenQ W6000?


I'm trying to decide what would be better for my application, the higher-gain white, or the grey screen. I love deeper blacks, but need a bright image due to the size of the screen (either the 128" or 135").


The setup is the my basement where there is some ambient light in the daytime, but the critical viewing will be done at night, with no light. Light-coloured walls/ceiling, 17 foot viewing distance, shelf mounted projector(2 feet from top of screen).


Any guidance would be helpful. I'm also open to the idea of the Elara II, but fear the gain will not be adequate for my application.


----------



## devo235

Bumping...


----------



## miloshj

You have a fairly bright projector, between the two, the 1.8 gain gray will give you the brightness you want along with great black levels. Just remember that with all high-gain screens, hot-spotting will be there, so try to align your projector and your seating as close to the center of the screen as possible.


With the factors you've given me, unless absolutely critical for the ambient light watching times, if I had your setup, I'd definitely get a Reference Studio White screen. I've had a few hours of viewing with Panasonic AR100U and a 135", and I found the brightness to be excellent when watching at night. Given that you're not mounting the projector on a coffee table (which would have the effect of bouncing most of the light back near your eye-level, and thus give you a bright image), a high-gain screen just isn't what I would personally get. If you do get it though, you'll notice that when you stand up, the image will be a lot more brighter than when you sit down with any high gain screen. Keep in mind that this is the characteristic of high-gain retro-reflective materials, they concentrate most of the brightness back to the light-source.


If most of the viewing is done at night, I wouldn't sacrifice the quality of that critical time to make daytime watching better. If the opposite was true, I would go with the 1.8 gain gray (again, assuming I can table-mount the projector or mount it behind me in a way that I have it just above my eye-level, to get the most out of the high-gain material, and reduce the visibility of hot-spotting).


Milosh


----------



## devo235




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/900#post_22113881
> 
> 
> You have a fairly bright projector, between the two, the 1.8 gain gray will give you the brightness you want along with great black levels. Just remember that with all high-gain screens, hot-spotting will be there, so try to align your projector and your seating as close to the center of the screen as possible.
> 
> With the factors you've given me, unless absolutely critical for the ambient light watching times, if I had your setup, I'd definitely get a Reference Studio White screen. I've had a few hours of viewing with Panasonic AR100U and a 135", and I found the brightness to be excellent when watching at night. Given that you're not mounting the projector on a coffee table (which would have the effect of bouncing most of the light back near your eye-level, and thus give you a bright image), a high-gain screen just isn't what I would personally get. If you do get it though, you'll notice that when you stand up, the image will be a lot more brighter than when you sit down with any high gain screen. Keep in mind that this is the characteristic of high-gain retro-reflective materials, they concentrate most of the brightness back to the light-source.
> 
> If most of the viewing is done at night, I wouldn't sacrifice the quality of that critical time to make daytime watching better. If the opposite was true, I would go with the 1.8 gain gray (again, assuming I can table-mount the projector or mount it behind me in a way that I have it just above my eye-level, to get the most out of the high-gain material, and reduce the visibility of hot-spotting).
> 
> Milosh



Money is somewhat of a deciding factor, but are the ref. whites available in 135" ? Site shows 115" max.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Money is somewhat of a deciding factor, but are the ref. whites available in 135" ? Site shows 115" max.



Yes, they are, and are generally stocked - just not listed on the website. You can send an email through the website if you have interest in it.


Milosh


----------



## TheaterChad

Wow, my first post with the new site format, did not realize the forum would change so drastically....


I'm still considering a 115 to 120" tensioned 2.35:1 electric screen, looking possible in the next month or two, or three....


Has Elunevision released any new screen materials?


----------



## psgcdn

The Acoustically Transparent is the only new one that I am aware of.

http://elunevision.com/audioweave-tab-tensioned.html


----------



## psgcdn

I updated my quick review a few days ago:


I have noticed that the size isn't exactly 16x9. It measures 104 1/2 x 58 1/4 (or 119.6 in diagonal), but 16x9 at 104.5 width should be half an inch higher (58 3/4). On full screen movies, my projector overshots the screen by about an inch in height and is perceptible. I don't know how common that is.


----------



## kevinlo

Are Elunevision and Visual Apex screens made by the same manufacturer? The tab tensioned screens look to have the same case, same tool for controlling drop, same wireless trigger etc. I wonder if the screen materials are the same. I'm a cheapskate and am looking to go with VApex if all else is equal.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Are Elunevision and Visual Apex screens made by the same manufacturer? The tab tensioned screens look to have the same case, same tool for controlling drop, same wireless trigger etc. I wonder if the screen materials are the same. I'm a cheapskate and am looking to go with VApex if all else is equal.



No, the screen materials are completely different. The housing is the same, as we likely the same third-party manufacturer for the housing, but our proprietary material is what basically makes the screen. We engineer and use our own Reference Studio 100EL material, whereas the material that the VisualApex uses is equivalent to the material that we use for our Titan screens.


In other words, if you are looking for a midrange performance screen material, our Titan is the way to go, having equivalent image performance and a better price than the Visual Apex screen - keeping in mind that neither are Reference level performance, and both will have hot-spotting, texturing, etc.


An easy way to see our Reference 100EL materials are completely different is that the back of their screen material is black (written in their description), while ours does not have black backing. We don't have it in our proprietary, in-house engineered material because it's the only material that gives absolutely zero hot-spotting, texturing and perfect uniformity in a Tab-Tensioned format. Their material is a much thicker, less elastic material with no engineering design going into it and all of the flaws there, just the cheapest off the shelf material they can find in order to sell a cheap screen.


At the end of the day, the material is the most important part of any screen, and that's where you'll notice a huge difference between our screens and VisualApex's and other tab-tensioned screens in their price-range - notably (as a summary) in the following areas:


1. Excellent colour accuracy

2. Perfect colour uniformity

3. No texturing - you'll notice zero texturing when viewing bright scenes, even hockey, and you'll have no problem running your 4K x 2K resolution projector a few years down the road, whereas non-Reference screens degrade even pixels of 1080p projector output

4. Absolutely zero hot-spotting - again, the brightest movie scene or even hockey will have zero hot-spotting on our material


Our Reference screens are meant to compete with Reference level screens from competitors - the $3000-5000 and higher screens from Stewart, Da-Lite and Draper that use their best materials. In that regards, EluneVision screens are an amazing value compared to other Reference-level screens.


For the Visual Apex screen materials, EluneVision has the Titan Tab-Tensioned screen as the direct competitor in terms of projection performance.


Milosh


----------



## kevinlo

Thanks for the detailed response Milosh. I have some decisions to make on size and aspect ratio, but I'll be looking towards a Tab Tensioned reference screen when I pull the trigger.


----------



## WillemK

I recently purchased a motorized Luna 120" 4:3 screen for my church. When we set it up and tried to lower the screen nothing happened. We removed the plastic accessory that had to be removed before usage, but still nothing happened? Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## Skylinestar

I've seen many people with pull down screens having problems with the annoying V pattern developed after several years of usage. It occurs on cheap and expensive screens too. Is this due to the way the screens are rolled up in the bar for prolonged time?

Is there any screen that 100% (yes, you read that correct: 100%) eliminate this issue?


Any long time users are welcome to comment on their experience.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


I have emailed you regarding the issue. Please check your email.


Dave Hao

EluneVision


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


To eliminate V, the best way is to get a tab tensioned screen which has tensioning system that gives the screen tension horizontally and vertically. That is the only 100% way that I know Vs will never appear. Even the best designed screen with heavy fiberglass materials will sag over time, it is just gravity and humidity cycles at work over the years.


Dave Hao

EluneVision


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22243397
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> To eliminate V, the best way is to get a tab tensioned screen which has tensioning system that gives the screen tension horizontally and vertically. That is the only 100% way that I know Vs will never appear. Even the best designed screen with heavy fiberglass materials will sag over time, it is just gravity and humidity cycles at work over the years.
> 
> Dave Hao
> 
> EluneVision


The problem is that many tab-tensioned screens face the same problem too. To give an example, there are just too many stories heard from the Elite CineTension2 screen.

I'm worried that if The EluneVision screen will have the same fate. Can the screen be perfect for at least 20 years?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> The problem is that many tab-tensioned screens face the same problem too. To give an example, there are just too many stories heard from the Elite CineTension2 screen.



If you take a look at Elite's so called "Tab-Tensioned" screens, the actual curvature of the tabbed sections on the two sides is extremely low, that it is essentially more like a motorized screen with decoration on the sides. Nobody can guarantee 2 decades of worry-free service, but EluneVision Tab-Tensioned screens are much higher-quality than Elite, will last much longer, and give you a much better picture on day 1 as well. Again, just look at the width of Elite's motorized vs their tab-tensioned screens - the difference in width is fairly small, that it can hardly be called a tab-tensioned screen. Our tab-tensioned screen's housing is longer on the same viewable size for that reason - because our tab-tensions material on the left and right sides are curved enough to make a difference long-term. Our screens have a heavier weight bar, and our material has better elasticity than Elite's materials. Our roller tube is thicker diameter. With all of the mentioned features, the Titan screens have better stats than any of Elite's screens, and our Reference screens have even better performance metrics than that.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## sarangiman

I'm particularly curious about the EluneVision Elara Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey 1.8 Gain screen. First question: does this screen have a noticeable texture (visible in highlights)? I had a 1.8 gain gray Optoma GrayWolf screen for 6 years... I didn't like its texture, nor the waves that developed in it over time (manual pulldown).

*The Problem:* I can't control light bounced off my screens to ceilings/walls reflected back onto the screen. The top of my 120" screen is only a few inches away from the white ceiling.

*Observations:* I recently bought a 120" 1.1 gain fixed frame Elite screen, only to realize that my contrast dropped 3-fold from my 1.8 gain Optoma GrayWolf screen (grey base). Primarily b/c light is being scattered to my walls/ceilings & raising my black levels so they're literally gray. I get contrast ratios of ~60:1 w/ a Epson 8350 (for intra-scene contrast, assayed via a black-to-white wedge on screen). Same Epson 8350 gives me ~200:1 on the old GrayWolf.


I figure the GrayWolf that I've had for 6 years performed so well b/c:


(1) 92" is smaller than 120", so a much smaller source of light for walls/ceilings

(2) Microbeads reflect light, more so than 1.1 gain diffuse surfaces that scatter light. Hence the microbeads on my GrayWolf helped to channel more light back towards the projector, less to my ceilings/walls.

(3) Gray base helps blacks probably more than it hurts brights, but that's just a hypothesis of mine that I haven't really tested.

*The Solution?*


Based on this I was thinking of a high gain gray screen. I'm figuring high gain retroreflective is good since most light is reflected back to source, so I'm assuming less light is scattered to surrounding walls/ceilings? And gray just b/c it reflects less of any ambient light that does make it back to the screen. Is my thinking correct?


If so, is the Vivid Pro-Cinema Gray a good choice? I don't like the texture of the GrayWolf, so would like to avoid anything that adds too much texture.


My other option I was thinking about is a DaLite High Contrast High Power screen (2.4 gain with gray base).


FYI:

My projector is on a rear shelf, so I can move it around such that it's very close to my viewing position.
15' throw
Don't care about off-axis viewing, since I'm sitting very close to this 120" screen (most of us watching are within a narrow viewing cone)



Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## sarangiman

For anyone curious, I called EluneVision & they told me the Vivid Pro-Cinema Grey (1.8 gain) is the same surface as the Optoma GrayWolf II. If the GrayWolf II is at all like the original GrayWolf, that means I wouldn't be happy w/ the texture...


----------



## Skylinestar

Does Elunevision motorized screen available in 220-240V power supply version?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22341297
> 
> 
> Does Elunevision motorized screen available in 220-240V power supply version?



Yes, it is available as a custom order.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## blkz06

Are these screens only sold in Canada?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkz06*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22349319
> 
> 
> Are these screens only sold in Canada?



No, you can purchase it no matter where you're from. Contact through the eastporters.com website for more information.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## cardoski

I just ordered this one. Ultra High Performance/Longevity

EluneVision Reference Studio 100 Fixed-Frame Screen - 1.0 Gain White, Very excited. Was very happy with the service and advice from EastPorters


----------



## Crabalocker

I've heard conflicting reports of the black levels from the BenQ W7000. Some saying the blacks are washed out and not great to Art's review at Projector Reviews saying it has fantastic blacks and qualifies for an ultra contrast projector.


With that all being said, what screen would you recommend for the W7000....a Grey screen or the reference white?


Thanks


----------



## miloshj

I would definitely recommend a white screen. The contrast on that projector (while not up to par with something like a JVC D-ILA projector which has extremely good blacks) is still very high in relative terms, and you are better off getting the benefits of the colour representation of a white screen than to try to increase your blacks a little bit with a gray screen.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## Crabalocker

Thanks Milosh, I will be heading to Hamilton on Monday with my buddy, who's the one looking for a screen, hope to see you there.


----------



## BadDan

waithing for my new reference studio audio weave 115 inch if it will be a good match to my new sony vpl-hw50es and Dave (eastporters) you are the best


----------



## ModestHT

I asked this question about one year ago and am now in the market. I am looking at your 106" or 112" tab-tensioned motorized reference studio audioweave screen. I will be pairing this screen with the Sony VW95 projector. I would prefer to have this screen housing tucked into the ceiling for that clean look. With that said, are you offering a ceiling trim kit with this screen or know of a brand of trim kit that would be compatible with your housing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22605669
> 
> 
> I asked this question about one year ago and am now in the market. I am looking at your 106" or 112" tab-tensioned motorized reference studio audioweave screen. I will be pairing this screen with the Sony VW95 projector. I would prefer to have this screen housing tucked into the ceiling for that clean look. With that said, are you offering a ceiling trim kit with this screen or know of a brand of trim kit that would be compatible with your housing? Thanks for your help.


I boxed mine in with plywood. Not as clean as you want, but better than suspending below a ceiling.


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22606685
> 
> 
> I boxed mine in with plywood. Not as clean as you want, but better than suspending below a ceiling.



Do you a picture to share? I would love to see how yours turned out. Thanks.


----------



## Scruffy

I am interested in purchasing a “Reference Studio 4K” screen distributed by EluneVision (Eastporters). I assume that EluneVision and Eastporters are one and the same as they have the same address on their respective websites.


While researching this product on the internet, I have discovered that EluneVision is also sold by Best Buy Canada, Visions Electronics Canada and various other sites. However, I am confused as the product sold under the Eastporters’ site is called “Reference Studio 4K”; whereas, under the Best Buy and Visions Electronics sites, the term “4K” is not mentioned. Interestingly, the SKU number for all three sites is the same (EV-F3-92-1.0).


So are the products sold under the Best Buy’s site and the Visions Electronics’ site the same “Reference Studio 4K” products sold under the Eastporters’ site?


Peter


----------



## Grypham

Milosh, (or anybody that may have an answer) I am wondering if the 1.0 gain of the Reference Studio 4K would be suitable enough for an BenQ W7000 in 3D mode, factoring in a light controlled room with a 125" to 135" screen size?


I understand it is a bright projector, especially in 2D, but the reviewer at Projector Reviews http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w7000/index.php makes the following comments:

"Strange as it may seem, the W7000 projector can actually be too bright for smaller screens (at least in 2D)." "You probably will want to have a 110" screen or larger, but you can go smaller by choosing a high contrast gray surface, with, perhaps, .8 gain. You will have to balance that decision with 3D brightness of course." "Modest gain (ie. 1.3 or 1.4) is just fine and buys you a bit more screen size or image brightness."


I like the details of the Reference Studio 4K, I'm just concerned that it may not be enough gain (for 3D), and I don't want a dual screen set-up.

Admittedly, the bulk of my viewing will be in 2D mode.


Thanks.


----------



## miloshj

Hello,


You have no reason to worry for either 2D or 3D with a 125" or a 135" screen. In a light-controlled room (or even with some ambient light) the W7000 is very bright, and will look great on the Reference Studio 4K screen. Screens higher gain than that will suffer from hot-spotting, not to mention the typical non-Reference problems with texturing that is clearly visible in any panning/moving scenes, etc.


I would most definitely get a 1.0 gain screen, and not entertain anything higher with your setup. We have the W7000 in the demo room, and it is indeed a light-cannon, so nothing for you to worry about when it comes to brightness.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## sarangiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22695222
> 
> 
> Screens higher gain than that will suffer from hot-spotting, not to mention the typical non-Reference problems with texturing that is clearly visible in any panning/moving scenes, etc.



That is demonstrably untrue. Check out Da-Lite's High Power or High Contrast High Power screens. Gain of 2.4 with no hot-spotting.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> That is demonstrably untrue. Check out Da-Lite's High Power or High Contrast High Power screens. Gain of 2.4 with no hot-spotting.



That's actually not a correct statement - a correct statement would be that the Da-Lite High Power material has little hot-spotting if you perfectly position the projector and leave little seating placement flexibility (and in fact, we have the PureBright 4K material which achieves better performance as the Da-Lite High-Power in all metrics). In order for the brightness back to the eye to be of a higher gain, the photons which would have otherwise been scattered perfectly in every direction are biased toward the eye - this means that less photons are available to go in other directions. Other than that, I agree, with our PureBright 4K material or the Da-Lite HP material, if you can set the projector up in that certain position, you will not notice any hot-spotting. For both the Da-Lite High Power and the PureBright 4K, the projector and the viewer both need to be positioned in a precise way (very centered, both horizontally and vertically), with very little flexibility. The fact that Da-Lite's material does not have a 180 degree viewing angle means that it does have hot-spotting. Only a material with perfect lambertian reflectance has no hot-spotting, and that material will always be 1.0 gain (or less, in the case of non-white screens).


To the original question: get the 1.0 gain material - more than enough brightness for 3D, full flexibility of projector placement with full flexibility of seating arrangement.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## sarangiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22697098
> 
> 
> That's actually not a correct statement - a correct statement would be that the Da-Lite High Power material has little hot-spotting if you perfectly position the projector and leave little seating placement flexibility (and in fact, we have the PureBright 4K material which achieves better performance as the Da-Lite High-Power in all metrics). In order for the brightness back to the eye to be of a higher gain, the photons which would have otherwise been scattered perfectly in every direction are biased toward the eye - this means that less photons are available to go in other directions. Other than that, I agree, with our PureBright 4K material or the Da-Lite HP material, if you can set the projector up in that certain position, you will not notice any hot-spotting. For both the Da-Lite High Power and the PureBright 4K, the projector and the viewer both need to be positioned in a precise way (very centered, both horizontally and vertically), with very little flexibility. The fact that Da-Lite's material does not have a 180 degree viewing angle means that it does have hot-spotting. Only a material with perfect lambertian reflectance has no hot-spotting, and that material will always be 1.0 gain (or less, in the case of non-white screens).
> 
> To the original question: get the 1.0 gain material - more than enough brightness for 3D, full flexibility of projector placement with full flexibility of seating arrangement.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Milosh



Thanks for the explanation. Maybe I'm misinterpreting the term 'hot-spotting'. Does hot-spotting refer to shimmer on the screen or to more light seemingly concentrated on the center of the screen (light-falloff as you go to edges/corners, like vignetting)?


Thanks.


----------



## miloshj

Hot-spotting is when a part of your image, or a "spot", on your screen is brighter than the rest of the screen/image surrounding it. It's typically in the center, but it can change depending on projector and viewer placement - in other words, the latter part of your statement.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## sarangiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22702457
> 
> 
> Hot-spotting is when a part of your image, or a "spot", on your screen is brighter than the rest of the screen/image surrounding it. It's typically in the center, but it can change depending on projector and viewer placement - in other words, the latter part of your statement.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Milosh



Ok, thanks. I stand corrected then. I was talking about shimmering; i.e. sparkliness on the screen, which the HP/HCHP materials do not show (but screens like 1.8 gain glass-beaded Greywolf do show).


Yes the HCHP/HP screens do have 'hotspotting' since there's more fall-off as you go out from the center of the screen. I quantitated the raw signal at the center vs. upper left & upper right corners for a matte 1.1 screen (Elite), High Power (HP), and the High Contrast High Power (HCHP) screens.


Results below:
 


Camera was positioned 1.25x screen-width away from a 110" matte white Elite (1.1 gain screen) on which samples of HP or HCHP were overlayed at upper left, upper right, and center positions. Camera was placed approximately at the level of the projector lens, but shifted a bit to the left... hence the increased light fall-off for the upper right patch for the HP/HCHP screens.


You can interpret the increased bell-like shape of the HP/HCHP curves as indicating more hotstpotting than the 1.1 gain screen; the latter's fall-off is actually probably due to the projector itself displaying vignetting. So keep in mind that part of the bell-like shape of the HP/HCHP curves are due to projector vignetting; hence the curves are convoluted by both projector vignetting + hotspotting due to the material itself.


Interestingly, in my own studies, HP tends to hotspot a tiny bit more than the HCHP (within a reasonable viewing cone, outside of which the HCHP falls off faster), since the center vs. corner ratios tend to be higher for HP than HCHP in my setup. But that's for another thread


----------



## chiefp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grypham*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/930#post_22681521
> 
> 
> Milosh, (or anybody that may have an answer) I am wondering if the 1.0 gain of the Reference Studio 4K would be suitable enough for an BenQ W7000 in 3D mode, factoring in a light controlled room with a 125" to 135" screen size?
> 
> I understand it is a bright projector, especially in 2D, but the reviewer at Projector Reviews http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w7000/index.php makes the following comments:
> 
> "Strange as it may seem, the W7000 projector can actually be too bright for smaller screens (at least in 2D)." "You probably will want to have a 110" screen or larger, but you can go smaller by choosing a high contrast gray surface, with, perhaps, .8 gain. You will have to balance that decision with 3D brightness of course." "Modest gain (ie. 1.3 or 1.4) is just fine and buys you a bit more screen size or image brightness."
> 
> I like the details of the Reference Studio 4K, I'm just concerned that it may not be enough gain (for 3D), and I don't want a dual screen set-up.
> 
> Admittedly, the bulk of my viewing will be in 2D mode.
> 
> Thanks.



Hello all, can someone answer this? I have a similar question. I just ordered a 120" reference electric from Dave (experienced the same customer service discussed here...the reason I placed the order) but I'm really worried it won't be bright enough. I jumped on the Acer H9500BD from new egg ($1199). Like many, I'll have a combo living room/theater room that will have some ambient light. And we'll be watching some 3d as mentioned above.


I read some posts where guys were having to put in black out measures for this screen and thats not an option for me. I've got the typical off white ceiling and tan walls.


I'm dropping this screen down in front of the less-than-a-year-old 63" plasma we have. The wife isn't on board with this plan! lol But just like when I moved from the 50" to the 63", she loved the picture and was soon on board.







So....should I opt for something (assuming I can pause my order) with more gain or will I be OK? Thanks


----------



## miloshj

I actually answered in post 954...the projector you have is similar in the brightness department...in many cases, people find the need to turn it to Eco mode - not to save the lamp hours, but just because it's a very bright projector. You're going to have no problem with the brightness. A higher gain screen will just give you too unneeded brightness at the cost of hot-spotting, placement problems, seating flexibility problems.


Remember, you're not going to get much of a brightness increase with higher gain screens (but you'll get all of the negatives associated with higher gain screens) unless you place close to viewer eye level, and center it to the screen. This is a challenge for most people from a practicality standpoint in a dedicated HT room, as you can't just snug it up to the ceiling. In a multi-use living room environment, it's an even greater challenge, and an even bigger inconvenience.


Milosh


----------



## chiefp

Milosh, thanks I looked right past that post. I would have never even known about these screens without the forum. Once I get it, I'll post a thorough review. Already impressed with the customer service!


----------



## chiefp

Update and initial review/impression


I ordered my 120" electric reference screen on the phone with Dave on Wen the 12th and it arrived on Monday the 17th and the shipping was very reasonable. I bought a remote trigger I can't use with my projector (acer H9500BD), guess I should have checked that first. The screen was very well boxed, with doubled boxing and plastic wrap, although most of the plastic had come off. There was a small 2" scratch on the front of the casing (didn't happen during shipping) but you can't really see it when it's mounted.


Mounting was easy enough and it comes with a long power cord so getting to power isn't a problem. There are 3 screen retention plates on the bottom for shipping that have to be removed before use. I almost missed the one in the middle. The motor makes some noise and I've seen guys posting about various screen motor-noise levels...I couldn't care less as long as it works. There are some waves/wrinkles in the bottom, just right of center that go up about a foot. I'm assuming these will flatten out on their own or I'll have to make an adjustment to the tensioning. I'm going to call before I touch anything. I didn't really notice it once the projector came on.


I was worried that since I'm using my living room with some ambient light and the screen has no gain, I might be wishing for a brighter screen. With the holidays, I've only used it twice. The screen drops down in front of my 63" plasma, which has an outstanding picture. In a word....wow. Beautiful colors, sharp clear picture. It looks amazing. We watched Total Recall last night. Great blacks, perfect contrast and I'm only using the preset cinema mode on the projector. Once it's dialed it, it's surely going to be awesome. We watched just 20 minutes of 3d and it's darker as expected, but I wouldn't say too dark either. But you really need to control ambient lighting for 3d. And the 3d is amazing. We'll be watching the Avengers in 3d tonight!


Edit. Dave shot me a note and asked me to simply give the corners a little pull while holding the bar with the other hand. Seems to have worked perfectly. Screen is as flat as glass.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi


I have sent you a PM to fix that small wrinkle, very easy, takes about 5 seconds to fix.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22760198
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have sent you a PM to fix that small wrinkle, very easy, takes about 5 seconds to fix.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> EluneVision


It'll be nice if you can share the info here.


----------



## OmiCron07

I'm looking for a screen to pair with the Epson 3020. I'm totally newbie and lost into projector world.


The projector is in the basement with complete lightning control. I would like to watch movies in dark but capable to watch TV with some ambient light too. Also, the 3D is very important and video games too. I'm looking for a fixed screen between 120" and 135". My throw distance will probably be 18' and seats 12-15'.


I looked at the Elera II Silver who seams great, but the Reference 4k too. But these two are not in the same price range... Will I really see a difference with the Reference 4k over the Elera II Silver with the Epson 3020?


The selling point to the Reference 4k is the texture free. Is it like tiny squares all over the screen? Could the Elera II Silver produces some texture?


----------



## chiefp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22767444
> 
> 
> It'll be nice if you can share the info here.



edited my post above.


----------



## Anthony71

Hello


Anyone here have Elunevision Reference Studio Tab-Tensioned Motorized 4K Screen who have a problem of waves even if the tension cable is adjusted?


Anthony


----------



## saysomething

Does anyone recall the Black Friday/Cyber Monday promotion that Eastporters was having for a JVC projector + 4k screen? Specifically, I'm trying to remember what they adding as an incentive. Currently they're offering a ceiling mount, spare lamp, 2 free glasses and an emitter. Thanks.


----------



## 06S2k

Hi,


I am planning a theater room in my basement. I'm looking at one of the combos at Eastporter and wanted to confirm a few things.


Room size is 7.7' tall, 13.2' wide, and 33' long. I'd like to put a couch somewhere halfway down the room, say 15'-16' back from the 13.2" wall. Room is sufficiently dark, as the only two windows will be covered.


I will have B&W DM604 speakers on either side of the screen, so that gives me roughly 9' gap between the speakers.


Would I be correct in saying a 100" screen with a 105" tension bar length give me the best fit for the room? I'm considering the Reference Studio 4k Motorized.


Thanks,


----------



## miloshj

With the description and sizing of your room, that sounds like the screen size you should be getting!


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## 06S2k

Thanks Milosh!


One other question - where abouts in the ceiling should I have the electrician locate the electrical box for the plug-in? Left/right wall or the middle?


----------



## miloshj

It would be on the right side.


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## RickAVManiac

Hi,


Does anyone have compare the Reference 2.4 pure bright with the High Power ?


I already have a Reference 100 fixed frame but will like to buy a electric 2.35:1 screen to go on top of the 16x9


----------



## RickAVManiac

Just look at the Elunevision web site and there is no Pure Bright electric screen.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Rick


We are starting to do very small batches of those screens, look for official release later this year. Let me know if that's something you need right away.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## YouFermont

I'm a new poster here, but I have been reading you guys for the last couple of days and I would like to thank you for providing so many answer to my questions, I just ordered an Elara II silver 106" screen from eastporter to match my not yet received Benq w1070.


I am not new to projector, I had 6 of them in the past, both high end and bargain priced but, god only know why, I purchased a 70 inch Sharp LCD last summer and got rid of my mitsubishi HC4000 and painted over my 100" diy goo-screen. All was good for a week or two but then I started hating the big LCD and I knew that this TV would not be in my living room for much longer, I tough LCD tv were better and more accurate than a projector but I was so wrong, can't stop looking at the bad clouding effect from the edge-lited LED and the over saturated colors.


So the TV was sold last week and here I am back to the projector world, after loosing 3 grand in this mistake. I notice that there is not that much video and picture about the installation of those screen, so I will document my install and post video soon for the would be buyers. All in all, the projector, the cables, bracket, screen and cable raceway cost me about 40% of the Sharp TV price, and I already know it will blow it away.


----------



## RickAVManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22892375
> 
> 
> Hi Rick
> 
> 
> We are starting to do very small batches of those screens, look for official release later this year. Let me know if that's something you need right away.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> EluneVision



I need very soon... So I will send you a PM....


----------



## YouFermont

Unfortunately the shipping cost for the elunevision ended up to be too high for my remote town in Labrador west border. But I must say that eastporter were very helpful and offers me to cut their margin profit to subsidies the shipping fee a little. Their communication is top notch and I was refunded even if it was late at night. I will stop by their warehouse later this summer and will buy the screen directly. Until then I will be back to painted screen, I don't want to buy another screen elsewhere and they just prove to me that they are trustable and they care about the customer.


----------



## DrZaus

I was qouted under 2k for 160 pur bright 2.4.. that's $600 more thana Da-Lite HP 2.4 CineWhite...


----------



## pompy

Hi all! I come to the forum. I just bought a 4K screen elunevision Studio Reference 4k Tab-Tensioned Motorized 100EL - 1.0 Gain White Material 120".


Wanted to ask if this model comes with a white screen for the back area and if you see the image projected on the back. I ask because the other screens I have seen, have the back black and as usual is not the image that is projected on the back screen statements.

 

 


greetings and thanks


----------



## kumanzc

Hello,


I am possibly looking at a Elunevision Elara screen and looking for some advice as to which one I should consider. I have an epson 8345 ceiling mounted (7.5 ft) about 12 feet away. Seating is 13 ft away and is in a narrow room. Screen would either be 106 or 120. I have no ambient light and controlled pot lighting but ceiling is a white drop ceiling (8ft) and the walls are a light green colour.


Any input would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## miloshj

I would go with the EluneVision Elara II screen with your lighting and room conditions. From 13 feet away, I would personally stick with the 106" screen myself, but if you like your screens a bit bigger, you can go for the 120".


Thanks,


Milosh


----------



## domingos38

best screen for an epson 5020UB ?

HT room is almost totally light controled.


----------



## miloshj

For sure the Reference Studio 4K 100 is the way to go with the Epson 5020. Projector companies put a lot of money into making the projector colour-accurate, sharp, etc. The Reference Studio 4K will preserve the colour accuracy perfectly, have zero hot-spotting, no texturing, etc.


Milosh


----------



## jbrown15

Has anyone had a chance to compare the Audioweave 4k material to the Seymour XD screen material?


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrown15*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22987629
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to compare the Audioweave 4k material to the Seymour XD screen material?



Elune will send you a sample. I have samples of the Audioweave and XD. I havent done any formal testing (nor will I), just casual viewing with both samples stuck to my wall. (black backing under both)....along with two other weaves, an Enlightor 4k sample, and two micro perf samples. I have some more samples comming










IMHO, they are very close in functional look....XD *might* have a slight edge in gain. The Elune weave is just *slightly* less visible than the XD...but not enough to make a decision either way. Most say the XD weave is visible at 12' and less. I basicly agree with this. I'm sitting at 12' and I can still see the weave in both (XD and Audioweave) in bright white/lightish color sections. It's not distracting, but I can see it. For reference, I have 20/15 vision and I'm looking for the weave.


Nothing is even close to the tight weave of the Enlightor 4k.

*EDIT*** See my post below. I retested with each sample side by side, the Audioweave is less visible than XD allowing you to be 18" - 24" closer. XD has slightly higher gain ***EDIT*


----------



## jbrown15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22988333
> 
> 
> Elune will send you a sample. I have samples of the Audioweave and XD. I havent done any formal testing (nor will I), just casual viewing with both samples stuck to my wall. (black backing under both)....along with two other weaves, an Enlightor 4k sample, and two micro perf samples. I have some more samples comming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, they are very close in functional look....XD *might* have a slight edge in gain. The Elune weave is just *slightly* less visible than the XD...but not enough to make a decision either way. Most say the XD weave is visible at 12' and less. I basicly agree with this. I'm sitting at 12' and I can still see the weave in both (XD and Audioweave) in bright white/lightish color sections. It's not distracting, but I can see it. For reference, I have 20/15 vision and I'm looking for the weave.
> 
> 
> Nothing is even close to the tight weave of the Enlightor 4k.



Thanks for the feed back Yzfbossman, I have larger samples on the Audioweave, XD and Enlightor-4k materials coming in. I'm trying to figure out if its worth paying a premium for the Enlightor-4k or go with either the XD or Audioweave material.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi All


To clear up some things about the Weave Materials


I have the Seymour XD, and also tested the Enlighter 4K. The differences between the Seymour XD and Reference Studio 4K AudioWeave is basically that the Reference AudioWeave is a smoother material, so there is less texturing and less chance to see the texture, this also reduces moiré as well. The AudioWeave 4K material is more colour-accurate material on top of that. Generally, the people that come to the showroom can’t see the weave pattern until they hit closer than 7’. The person above has better than 20/20 vision, so while everyone’s mileage may vary, I can comfortably say that 95% of folks out there will not see the weave pattern from 9’ or 10’ away, just from dozens of viewings per month at the demo room.


More importantly, the sound transparency is very different between the materials. The Seymour AV's material has material attenuation starting 2kHz, there it is measured to be 1 – 1.5dB or so and getting as large as 3dB after 12kHz. It is this large differential in attenuation that is exactly what a screen is supposed to prevent, and our AudioWeave 4K does a much better job of it. A 3dB difference represents a 50% drop in power, so once you take this into consideration, these seemingly small dB differences actually make a huge difference. The Reference AudioWeave material has 0.5dB attenuation, essentially in the entire sound frequency range. If you put our screen in front of the speaker, you will not hear any difference versus the original sound source. The same is not true with their material. It’s going to be nearly impossible to judge this with a sample material, so realistically, don’t expect to get any audio information from the samples, only the video part can be properly compared from the samples.


The Enligther 4K, being a more extremely tightly woven material, will actually have worse sound performance than both Seymour and our materials. The holes are simply too small and it severely impedes the movement of air across the material. This results in large attenuation as we move to the higher frequencies of human hearing. We actually experimented with very tight weaves during our design and development stage. We decided against extremely tightly woven weaves as it conflicted with our No Compromise design principle. Our design goal was to create a material that did not compromise video performance over audio performance or vice versa. The holes were essentially microscopic and just simply too small for the air to move properly. This resulted in 4 db of attenuation. Furthermore, the linearity of the material is also not very good, as the response curve of the material does not follow the response curve of the speakers. This means you can’t simply just increase the volume to compensate, certain frequencies will be too loud and some too quiet. Also, remember, when you boost the volume you are also increasing the distortion of your audio system.


You can actually see the audio performance of the Enlightor 4K material in the image below, this is pulled from their own test results:

 


You can see from the curve that the difference varies from 0.5db to over about 5db as the frequencies increase. Average is about 3 db. Another thing you notice is that the material is that even for frequencies even less than 1kHz, there is 2db of attenuation, where as with our material, frequencies under 1kHz, there is essentially zero attenuation. This is because lower frequencies with longer wavelength pass through materials much easier. Also you notice the lack of linearity from the graph. You can see that at about 4-5kHz, the gap actually narrows and the difference becomes zero, this shows that the material is actually non-linear and causing certain frequencies to peak and others to get lower. You can see especially in the midrange frequencies, the difference between the red and blue lines changes quiet rapidly showing non-linearity.

With no perceivable difference in video quality and far degraded audio quality, we did not go in the direction of super tightly woven materials. Instead we designed our material to be tightly woven with a high density of very small holes for audio performance.


To get a better understanding of this, visit this link:

http://elunevision.com/audioweave-fixed-features.html 


I know it is pretty, technical but it will give you a good understanding of just how the materials work.

So really, in conclusion, we designed a material that is the best balance in terms of audio and video performance. From realistic viewing distances of 7’ or more, you cannot see any difference between the perfectly smooth Reference Studio 100 4K material and the AudioWeave 4K.


If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me.

Thanks

Dave, BEng

EluneVision


----------



## Yzfbossman

Thanks Dave for your detailed  post. I really appreciate you taking the time to be a part of the forums.


After reading your post, I decided to do a more dedicated side by side of Audioweave and the XD material. First I cut down the XD to the same size as my Audiowweave sample. I put them side by side with 6" of white heavy card stock between them.  (I don't have any sold screen samples to use) And I pulled down all other samples so we weren't distracted. Both were on top of black backing.


I called in my wife and 9 year old. I asked them to rate the three samples at 12' then 10' with no other instruction.  They both rated the same way from both distances.


1) Paper (with weave you have to give up something...they could tell)

2) Audioweave

3) XD


I then asked if they could see the weave. Neither could from 12'. *And in this test nor could I*. At 10' my wife & I could find it, my daughter could not.


So, my revised conclusion is that Audioweave will give you 18" - 24" closer viewing distance than XD.


Audioweave is now in the lead for my screen material over XD.










I'll update my post above.


Dave, quick question, what's the real world gain? It is clearly a bit less than the 1.0 gain XD


Thanks!


----------



## chriscmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/960#post_22991484
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> The Enligther 4K, being a more extremely tightly woven material, will actually have worse sound performance than both Seymour and our materials. The holes are simply too small and it severely impedes the movement of air across the material. This results in large attenuation as we move to the higher frequencies of human hearing. We actually experimented with very tight weaves during our design and development stage. We decided against extremely tightly woven weaves as it conflicted with our No Compromise design principle. Our design goal was to create a material that did not compromise video performance over audio performance or vice versa. The holes were essentially microscopic and just simply too small for the air to move properly. This resulted in 4 db of attenuation. Furthermore, the linearity of the material is also not very good, as the response curve of the material does not follow the response curve of the speakers. This means you can’t simply just increase the volume to compensate, certain frequencies will be too loud and some too quiet. Also, remember, when you boost the volume you are also increasing the distortion of your audio system.
> 
> 
> You can actually see the audio performance of the Enlightor 4K material in the image below, this is pulled from their own test results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the curve that the difference varies from 0.5db to over about 5db as the frequencies increase. Average is about 3 db. Another thing you notice is that the material is that even for frequencies even less than 1kHz, there is 2db of attenuation, where as with our material, frequencies under 1kHz, there is essentially zero attenuation. This is because lower frequencies with longer wavelength pass through materials much easier. Also you notice the lack of linearity from the graph. You can see that at about 4-5kHz, the gap actually narrows and the difference becomes zero, this shows that the material is actually non-linear and causing certain frequencies to peak and others to get lower. You can see especially in the midrange frequencies, the difference between the red and blue lines changes quiet rapidly showing non-linearity.
> 
> With no perceivable difference in video quality and far degraded audio quality, we did not go in the direction of super tightly woven materials. Instead we designed our material to be tightly woven with a high density of very small holes for audio performance.
> 
> 
> To get a better understanding of this, visit this link:
> 
> http://elunevision.com/audioweave-fixed-features.html
> 
> 
> I know it is pretty, technical but it will give you a good understanding of just how the materials work.
> 
> So really, in conclusion, we designed a material that is the best balance in terms of audio and video performance. From realistic viewing distances of 7’ or more, you cannot see any difference between the perfectly smooth Reference Studio 100 4K material and the AudioWeave 4K.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave, BEng
> 
> EluneVision



Hi Dave -


Your testing of the samples you freely requested from us was not done under proper tensioning. The Enlightor-4K must be tensioned for it to meet its acoustic specifications and accurately indicate what the real-world performance is. The chart you reference shows the combination of the 4K and the secondary black backing layer, which in most cases is not required. While I appreciate the design directions you took, your conclusions on our materials are fundamentally flawed.


Please call to discuss if you'd like to learn more about design and testing of acoustically transparent materials.


Cheers,

Chris

515-450-5694


----------



## Summa

Hey guys...


So I haven't even logged onto this site in over a year (long story). But I sent an email off to Dave and Milosh the other day and told them that I would really like to post some brief feedback on the screen I purchased from them last December, and they suggested this might be a good place to do that.


I have been avoiding making an investment in a nicer screen since my living situation is a bit nomadic right now. In December I decided to move into my lady friend's apartment to share expenses for a while, with the understanding that one of the extra rooms would be converted to a small HT room. I knew this would probably only be about a 6 month - 1 year situation, so I just wanted something to hold me over temporarily. As much as I still just wanted to get a Reference model, I decided that I'd go with a cheapo option for now until I had a bit more stability. So since I had had a few positive interactions with Dave and Milosh via email previously when I was researching their reference screen, I went ahead and just placed an order for a 92" Pro Cinema Gray pull-down model.


My projector is an Epson 3010 that I had previously been using on a 120" Elite screen in a larger room. This new room had about the same amount of ambient light, so it was only completely dark during the night time hours. Anyway, the screen arrived well-packed and in a timely manner (about 3 business days after placing the order) and I had the wall measured out and the screen up in no time. Here is a pic of the room to give you a better idea....it's still a work in progress, but so far things are moving along nicely for a small HT:

 


Now here is where we get to the motivation for wanting to post my impressions: I work from home twice per week, so I often enjoy having the tv on during the day as a distraction. In this case I decided to set up shop in my HT room, so instead of a little tv, I fired up the projector. The first time I fired up my Epson during the day, I have to say that I was shocked that a cheapo screen that cost me under two bills could produce anywhere near this kind of image. I was expecting a slight improvement over the Elite screen simply because the throw distance was about 5' shorter, but this improvement went well beyond a slight improvement. The biggest thing I noticed was that, if you look at the pic, you'll see that this room dictates that I have the screen on the left side of the room as opposed to centered on a wall. My seating position when I work is outside the right edge of the screen, but somehow the image maintained uniformity even sitting that far outside of it. The image seemed to be devoid of any hot spots and the colors were popping quite a bit more than what the Elite screen produced.


Like many of you, my goals are to have a higher end projection rig, but for those of you who might be in a situation that dictates more of a budget system for the time being, I can't recommend this product more highly. Quick funny story here...in January we switched from Dish Network to Charter Cable (somewhat regrettably!), and it was pretty clear from the first few minutes in talking with him that the rep was very much into HT and audio. I didn't have plans to put cable in the HT room, but since that's where the modem was going I just decided to add a box in there, as well. To make a long story short, he said that he needed a display in order to set up the box, and asked if I could turn on the projector. I fired it up for him and then got a phone call that I took in the other room. About ten mins later I realized he was still in the room, so I went to check and see how things were coming. He looked at me and said, "if you don't mind me asking, how much was this screen?" I told him that I paid around $180 shipped and the projector was about $1300 when I bought it last year. He looked at me and said, "I knew I should have done this...I paid over $2000 for my 60" 3D plasma at Christmas, but if I knew that a projector image looked this good I would have done this instead." That pretty much said it all right there


----------



## crackhead2k

Was going to get the Elune Vision 1.4 gain but was recommended the Reference

So I went with that and purchased a Elune Vision 150" Reference. (He recommended a 135" I just had to go with a big screen >.


----------



## jacobms1

Wrong thread!


----------



## plissken99

I see Elunevision has two 2.4 materials, the Vivid-Pro Cinema White 2.4, and the PureBright 4K 240. How do these materials compare to Dalites 2.4 High Power? I assume they are retro reflective as well?


----------



## ModestHT

Are you offering an in-ceiling application for your Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K Tensioned Motorized Screen?


----------



## sarangiman

Dear EluneVision,


Is the PureBright 4K 240 material the exact same material as Da-Lite's High Power (HP 2.4) material (which itself is the same exact material as the Draper 'Radiant' 2.9)?


Reason I ask is b/c people all over AVS, including myself, are complaining about the HP & HCHP (High Contrast High Power, or the HP material with a grey underlying base) having banding (dark horizontal/vertical stripes/striations).


Here's a photo showing all the problems with these materials:
 


You can read my extensive description of the problem here:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334832/new-high-contrast-high-power-discussion-thread/390#post_23021074 


Furthermore, check out this video I made documenting the banding: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17192883/DraperContrastRadiant-Texture_1080p_20Mbps.mp4 


So, I wish to know if your material is the same (i.e. do you source it from the same manufacturer as Da-Lite/Draper)? If so, I have no confidence that EluneVision's screen is better than the HP/HCHP offerings.


Have you seen any of this banding on your PureBright 4K 240 screen?


It's very frustrating as a consumer b/c it appears that there is no good option on the market for a retroreflective narrow viewing cone screen without problems. And these screens are *essential* for maintaining contrast in non-batcave environments, since the ratio of light being sent to viewer vs. being scattered to nearby side walls/ceilings is extremely high. In other words, I think these screens are essential for the wider adoption of projection technology in general, since not everyone wants a dedicated HT room (especially for city condo living).


Apparently Da-Lite *used* to make a great retroreflective screen: the HP 2.8 gain. This, supposedly, had no banding issues, or much texture either. But they don't make it anymore! They've *regressed*.


Extremely frustrating.


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Yzfbossman

Dave what is the "real world" gain on the Audioweave? Judging by my samples I'd say it's about .85 but I'm wondering if you have tested it. Thanks


----------



## RickAVManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarangiman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23043865
> 
> 
> Dear EluneVision,
> 
> 
> Is the PureBright 4K 240 material the exact same material as Da-Lite's High Power (HP 2.4) material (which itself is the same exact material as the Draper 'Radiant' 2.9)?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is b/c people all over AVS, including myself, are complaining about the HP & HCHP (High Contrast High Power, or the HP material with a grey underlying base) having banding (dark horizontal/vertical stripes/striations).
> 
> 
> Here's a photo showing all the problems with these materials:
> 
> 
> 
> You can read my extensive description of the problem here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334832/new-high-contrast-high-power-discussion-thread/390#post_23021074
> 
> 
> Furthermore, check out this video I made documenting the banding: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17192883/DraperContrastRadiant-Texture_1080p_20Mbps.mp4
> 
> 
> So, I wish to know if your material is the same (i.e. do you source it from the same manufacturer as Da-Lite/Draper)? If so, I have no confidence that EluneVision's screen is better than the HP/HCHP offerings.
> 
> 
> Have you seen any of this banding on your PureBright 4K 240 screen?
> 
> 
> It's very frustrating as a consumer b/c it appears that there is no good option on the market for a retroreflective narrow viewing cone screen without problems. And these screens are *essential* for maintaining contrast in non-batcave environments, since the ratio of light being sent to viewer vs. being scattered to nearby side walls/ceilings is extremely high. In other words, I think these screens are essential for the wider adoption of projection technology in general, since not everyone wants a dedicated HT room (especially for city condo living).
> 
> 
> Apparently Da-Lite *used* to make a great retroreflective screen: the HP 2.8 gain. This, supposedly, had no banding issues, or much texture either. But they don't make it anymore! They've *regressed*.
> 
> 
> Extremely frustrating.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Very good questions, I hope Elunevision give some kind on repond to your request....


----------



## 06S2k

So I noticed on Costco's web site that they have the 100' Fixed Frame reference screen for $869.99.. that's about $130 less than Eastporters...


Is that the same screen or is it a Costco "special edition" screen made by EluneVision with some other "value adds?"

http://www.costco.ca/Elunevision-Reference-100-in.-Fixed-Frame-Projection-Screen-.product.100029582.html?catalogId=11201&keyword=elunevision&langId=-24&storeId=10302


----------



## Schurter

hey guys looking for feed back on


120" EluneVision High Definition Cinema White Fixed Frame Screen - 16:9....


just not sure if i can fit the 4K screen into the budget right now....


what are your thoughts


----------



## ianmartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spekter*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens#post_7504691
> 
> 
> Same thing for me..
> 
> 
> I would like to get one if they are not bad.
> 
> 
> Price is good but we don't know about the quality.


----------



## ianmartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23039140
> 
> 
> Are you offering an in-ceiling application for your Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K Tensioned Motorized Screen?


i purchased and audioweave tensioned retractable but had to return it, it didn't have a black backing as advertised( this has since been amended on the website) , an unbelievable amount of light passed through the screen and the colours looked washed out due to the lack of black backing, in my opinion the customer service was also poor when I contacted them, I would definitely NOT recommend the AT retractable's from elunevision


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianmartin*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23112632
> 
> 
> i purchased and audioweave tensioned retractable but had to return it, it didn't have a black backing as advertised( this has since been amended on the website) , an unbelievable amount of light passed through the screen and the colours looked washed out due to the lack of black backing, in my opinion the customer service was also poor when I contacted them, I would definitely NOT recommend the AT retractable's from elunevision



Good to know, thanks. Are they not offering the black backing with this application at all?


----------



## ianmartin

Not on the acoustically transparent screens


----------



## terra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23039140
> 
> 
> Are you offering an in-ceiling application for your Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K Tensioned Motorized Screen?



ModestHT,


I am using the Reference Studio AudioWeave 4k tensioned Motorized screens in the HT I am currently building, almost finished building it. The screens that I setup actually worked out far better then I originally expected. I have a couple of buddy's that come over often and comment on how awesome the picture and sound are in my setup. One of them in particular is in the "video" profession and works with very expensive studio grade cameras for a television company that he's worked for 25 years. His reaction when he first saw the setup was more then flattering and speaks highly about the equipment I chose for my setup and his case its about video.


I chose these screens not only for there excellent video and audio performance but also for there mounting flexibility and ease of integration into my automation system at no additional cost.


terra


----------



## ModestHT

That's great to know Terra. Did your application come with the black backing?


----------



## terra

When I first started researching screens I was under the impression that I needed the black backing. I later realized that for my setup black backing was not necessary and if I was going to get black backing "just in case" I was running the risk of compromising the sound. The sound is very important to me. My room was tested and acoustically treated for my specific speakers. In my opinion if your going to go with a acoustically transparent screen it's because of the centre channel position. Having the centre channel properly positioned is worth it 10 fold. Mine is only 2" away from the screen and 5" away from the other screen. Now if someone is going to have a mirror or something similar behind the screen then I would for sure look at getting a screen with black backing. But I think it would be worth it to just remove the mirror and forget about the black backing and position that centre channel properly in a dedicated HT room.


It's all about compromise and what is best for your specific situation. Originally I had narrowed it down to Screen company A and the ElunVision. I had worked out a deal with company A and was ready to order but after waiting for replies and trying to get answered, frustrated, I decided to move to a different company. To this day I still have not received an answer. With ElunVision I got all my questions answered and I am very happy with the product and the service I received, so much that I own more then one.


terra


----------



## Crabalocker

If you have anything behind the screen you'll need some sort of black backing. What I mean is a television, entertainment unit etc, etc. or just a big space. The light that leaks through will fill the back space and act like a back light on the back side of the screen causing all kinds of image issues. If the space is big enough behind the screen then you may see a secondary image that will act like a weird over scan.


If the screen is in tight with little to no space then you may be OK or if the space is a sealed dark area.


----------



## ModestHT

Okay, thanks for all the information. This may be a concern since I am building the screen into a ceiling soffit whereas the acoustically transparent screen would be dropped in front of a large plasma TV and 18" in front of the back wall. Sounds like without the black backing it's a no go with this option.


I have attached a couple of photos to acclimate yourselves. Any other ideas or advice for me?


----------



## Crabalocker

Just my opinion but the space is enclosed enough to handle a screen without black backing but your television would definitely be an issue as would the glass from your entertainment unit. Also the colour would reflect too much light back onto the screen (you would need a dark flat colour in the enclosure, IMHO). I would definitely look for a screen that has black backing. Hopefully Elunevision will offer one on their electrics in the future.


BTW, nice looking room!


----------



## ModestHT

Thanks for the compliments and the advice. I will call them and see what their timeline is for a product like that or if it's something they are willing to make.


----------



## TheaterChad

ModestHT:


Maybe you could just roll some speaker cloth, or the same black matte cloth over the front of your flat panel, to help with no reflections, I was going to consider an AT screen, but I'd have the same issues with any reflective surfaces behind a screen, I'd have to do the same thing.


----------



## ModestHT

Yes, that could work too! I am looking at Screen Excellence as they have a true in-ceiling application. I am going to look at SMX too. Looking forward to watching movies in a true cinematic venue.


----------



## ianmartin

I have just ordered the screen excellence retractable screen, it has black backing and black velvet borders , I returned the elunevision screen because of the huge amount of light passing through it because of the lack of the black backing, I have a 70" tv behind the screen and with the elunevision screen I could see the reflection from the tv of the projector bulb on the screen, I was very disappointed with the elunevision screen


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianmartin*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23144191
> 
> 
> I have just ordered the screen excellence retractable screen, it has black backing and black velvet borders , I returned the elunevision screen because of the huge amount of light passing through it because of the lack of the black backing, I have a 70" tv behind the screen and with the elunevision screen I could see the reflection from the tv of the projector bulb on the screen, I was very disappointed with the elunevision screen



I look forward to hearing your review once you get your screen installed.


----------



## Adamd

Could anyone give me some advice on my setup. I have a light controlled room that's very dark blue including the ceiling. I have my choices narrowed down to the white 1.2 gain or the 1.4 silver. I will be viewing some 3d on the setup. I have a w1070 benq that is bright but iam planning on using a nd2 filter for 2d. Will the silver screen have more hot spots and sparkles? The only reason I'm thinking of going with the silver is to get brighter 3d. Any help will be great thanks.


FYI I already have the elara white 1.2 gain. I think it looks great I have no hot spots and for the price I'm impressed so far. I see a little bit of sparkles but its not a deal breaker. Just wonding if upgrading to the elara 2 silver would be worth the extra money. Thanks again.


----------



## zuluwalker

I am very pleased with my new Reference 4K. This screen was an upgrade over my previous Elara II silver.


Sadly to say I never had a chance to compare it to my old projector as I upgraded both screen and projector together. Though, scenes of intense white do appear more crisp and focused. The overall texture is impressive.


My personal expereince has been very pleasing with the new Reference 4K.


Thank you EluneVision.


----------



## n8dgr84

Just got my 100" 4k reference screen into my small room. Went together well and I really like the 5" velvet border - makes the screen look legit.


I will get some impressions and try to take some pics when I get the Sony HW50 running in a few days.


----------



## n8dgr84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23157679
> 
> 
> Could anyone give me some advice on my setup. I have a light controlled room that's very dark blue including the ceiling. I have my choices narrowed down to the white 1.2 gain or the 1.4 silver. I will be viewing some 3d on the setup. I have a w1070 benq that is bright but iam planning on using a nd2 filter for 2d. Will the silver screen have more hot spots and sparkles? The only reason I'm thinking of going with the silver is to get brighter 3d. Any help will be great thanks.
> 
> 
> FYI I already have the elara white 1.2 gain. I think it looks great I have no hot spots and for the price I'm impressed so far. I see a little bit of sparkles but its not a deal breaker. Just wondering if upgrading to the elara 2 silver would be worth the extra money. Thanks again.



Can't say but you should see if you can get a sample. Shouldn't be too hard since you're an existing customer!


Also get a sample of the 4k reference, if possible.


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianmartin*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_23144191
> 
> 
> I have just ordered the screen excellence retractable screen, it has black backing and black velvet borders , I returned the elunevision screen because of the huge amount of light passing through it because of the lack of the black backing, I have a 70" tv behind the screen and with the elunevision screen I could see the reflection from the tv of the projector bulb on the screen, I was very disappointed with the elunevision screen



Did you receive your new screen? Any reviews you wish to share? Thanks for your help.


----------



## majek 60

Anyone have any feedback on the Ref Studio 4K 100; 1.0 Gain White?


Will be using a JVC DLA-X35 Projector in a light controlled room with a Black Screen wall and ceiling. Neutral med/dark gray walls.


THANKS!


----------



## linnil

It suddenly stop to roll up and down. After watching the movie today, I pressed the up button for it to roll up but it stopped after moved for about 5 inches.


Now I can hear the beep but the screen doesn't move up and down no more. Has anyone had similar issues and how should i fix it?


----------



## ianmartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23221453
> 
> 
> Did you receive your new screen? Any reviews you wish to share? Thanks for your help.


The screens are built to order, I was told it would be a 3 - 4 week build, so I am hoping to receive it within the next 2 weeks


----------



## ianmartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23221453
> 
> 
> Did you receive your new screen? Any reviews you wish to share? Thanks for your help.


As soon as I get the screen I will let you know


----------



## pred1973

So after some lurking and much reading I have taken the plunge and placed an order for the Reference Studio 4K 106" Tab Tensioned screen. I had left a message on the answering machine requesting some input regarding going with a white or grey screen and received a return call within 2 hours. Was greatly impressed as it was a Sunday. Received a prompt email confirmation of my order. Looking forward to hearing about others thoughts on this screen as I wait for the screen to arrive and while i try to plan out my space. It will be paired with an Epson 9700 UB.


Just received email notice, already shipped, less than 24 hours from phone enquiry, to order, to shipped.


I do consider that impressive, as even big retailers often take longer than that to get things out the door.


----------



## pred1973

So screen arrived today. Will need to open and check it even though I don't have the projector setup yet as there was a couple of good sized gashes in the outer box. Doesn't look like any of them went through the second layer of cardboard, but was irritated to see the damage to the box especially as it has FRAGILE handle with care in numerous places. GRRRRR.


----------



## DaveHao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linnil*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23224743
> 
> 
> It suddenly stop to roll up and down. After watching the movie today, I pressed the up button for it to roll up but it stopped after moved for about 5 inches.
> 
> 
> Now I can hear the beep but the screen doesn't move up and down no more. Has anyone had similar issues and how should i fix it?



Pmed

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## ianmartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ModestHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23221453
> 
> 
> Did you receive your new screen? Any reviews you wish to share? Thanks for your help.


I put up the screen excellence screen last night, it looks amazing, the black backing also works very well, i don't see any light passing through the screen and reflecting off the walls like I did with the elunevision screen, the enlightor 4k is more expensive than the elunevision but it is worth it in my opinion


----------



## Elix

I'm fired up on buying a Reference Studio 4K Tab-Tensioned screen but unfortunately EluneVision don't sell worldwide. Am I out of options?


Edited: It seems EluneVision do sell worldwide via custom orders!


----------



## ModestHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianmartin*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23323019
> 
> 
> I put up the screen excellence screen last night, it looks amazing, the black backing also works very well, i don't see any light passing through the screen and reflecting off the walls like I did with the elunevision screen, the enlightor 4k is more expensive than the elunevision but it is worth it in my opinion



Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## donters

yeah, I'll post my impressions of the Elunevision screen later this week when I get it setup.


----------



## Elix

Is it advisable to fold up the tab-tensioned screen as rarely as possible? Or is it OK to fold it up and down on a daily basis? There's still a risk of getting wrinkles and waves even on tab-tensioned screens, isn't it?


----------



## furyion

Hey all,


I ordered the Panasonic PT-AE-8000 which is also 3d and considering the 120" EluneVision Elara 2. Is the Elara 2 made for 3d or should I go with a different one?

My HT room is 15 by 20 feet. Throw is 15 feet.


Thanks,


----------



## pred1973

Sooooo, kind of a lousy day. Finally set-up my screen at the new house. Went to use little remote control to lower screen....nothing. Plugged in manual switch.... nada, made sure plug had power...check. Make sure all brackets were removed...checkity check. Try again..... nope its DOA


Just as well, lag bolts to mount projector to ceiling weren't long enough, of course I don't find this out until its too late to get longer bolts. So projector not mounted anyway.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Pred


Pmed.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23343233
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to fold up the tab-tensioned screen as rarely as possible? Or is it OK to fold it up and down on a daily basis? There's still a risk of getting wrinkles and waves even on tab-tensioned screens, isn't it?


There are owners of tab-tensioned screens, aren't there?


----------



## octogon

Hi all, just bought this setup bundle from Dave , JVC X35 and Motorized 112 Reference , can't seem to be able to get the limit switch tool working , how far do you have to insert the tool in the hole?


----------



## DaveHao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *octogon*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23409370
> 
> 
> Hi all, just bought this setup bundle from Dave , JVC X35 and Motorized 112 Reference , can't seem to be able to get the limit switch tool working , how far do you have to insert the tool in the hole?



Hi


Pmed,


Key is not to insert the tool straight up, as you will not hit the limit switch, insert the limit switch wand more towards the back of the screen, not the top of the screen. Insert only about 1" or so, once you feel the head of the wand go into the switch, you can feel some torque.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## pred1973

So, have had my Elunevision tab tensioned 112" up for about a week now. It took longer than I was hoping to get to the good part, but now that everything is mostly up and running, I have to say it looks pretty awesome. The first screen I received was damaged in shipping. As per my previous post the box arrived in pretty rough condition especially considering the numerous warnings of FRAGILE all over it. This wasn't discovered without a bit of effort, as a part replacement (the actual part swap was very easy, trying to get the ladder up and down stairs, moving a 90-something pound subwoofer to get the ladder to where it needed to be and finding a light source that would let me see what I was doing in a very dimly lit room....PITA







) was attempted before shipping it back where the shipping damage was confirmed.


Thanks to Dave, you helped make a frustrating experience a lot better than it could have been. I hope I wasn't too annoying to deal with, I know I am the kind of person who likes to keep on top of things and that doesn't always come off as intended. Kudos for the service, it really was hassle free as far as what could be expected.


The screen looks much better than I was expecting, I have a 65VT60 on the same wall as the screen and I find myself watching the pj a lot more than I would have expected given how good the image is on the plasma. I have to put a few hours yet on the plasma before I bring a calibrator in to have the tv and pj calibrated but for movie watching I find the Epson 6020 / Elunevision 112" combo pretty amazing.


----------



## elecdance

I'll post my impressions of the Elunevision screen later this week when I get it setup.


----------



## albert-canuck

I have a 92" Titan motorized cinema white screen that I roll down and up for every movie. I have done this for the past six months about 50 times with no problems, the screen looks as new as the day I got it. I am however hearing a slight clicking sound from the motor at a rate of once per second but it doesn't seem to affect anything. Hopefully this doesn't get any worse. I was considering upgrading to a 100" Reference 4K screen and putting the 92" one in the bedroom as I have set up a second Infocus IN76 projector there. This projector had stopped responding to HDMI but the other inputs still work so I can use it for DVD, Laser Disc and VHS (maybe).


I decided against the upgrade as I couldn't see paying an extra $1200 for a 8" bigger screen, even if it would look a bit better. I ended up just ordering a 92" Titan cinema white pull down screen for the bedroom as it will probably not see as much use as the other. I just bought a Mitsubishi HC5 for my birthday to replace the Infocus IN76 and am very happy.


Does anyone else use the manual Titan screen? Any problems with the screen eventually jamming and not retracting or pulling down properly? Does it develop wrinkles or creases easily? I have tried out the bedroom projector for a couple of movies projected on a dark blue bedroom wall (yuck) and it has been very comfortable lying in bed watching a movie that covers an entire wall. I am surprised there aren't more bedroom systems out there.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Albert-Canuck


I am a bit confused by your message, do you have the Titan Motorized or Triton Manual pull down? Did you buy a second Triton Manual pull down or Titan Motorized? PM if you have any questions and also being a repeat customer, we can do something for you on the second screen and give you a better deal if you haven't bought it already. As for motor noise, I wouldn't worry about it, as these motors are rated for about 10,000-20,000 hours of use (intermittent use, do not run motor for more than 5 minutes continuously as it heats up). Should you have any problems, let me know, and I'll be glad to send you a replacement motor (even if your warranty is over), which is easy to replace yourself.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## albert-canuck

Thanks Dave, It is good to know that I don't have to worry about the motor.


Actually, I bought my first screen (motorized 92" for main HT) from Future Shop online so I have only bought one screen from you guys (second screen in Bedroom - manual pull down 92"). If I were to do it again, I would have ordered the first screen from EastPorters as the service is excellent. I have already ordered the second screen and it should be here soon.


----------



## albert-canuck

Got my 92" Elunevision pull down screen yesterday. I am having a bit of trouble getting it to go back up consistently so I may just leave it down for a while, even though it is in my closets way. The image looks pretty good even though I haven't dialed it in yet. Here are a couple of screen shots from the Star Trek movie Two Captains One Destiny on Laser Disc. It is still quite presentable even though it isn't the highest resolution (I am using the composite input on the projector).


----------



## blee0120

How does the Studio 4k 100 screen compares to the Carada CW?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> How does the Studio 4K 100 screen compares to the Carada CW?



One is an entry level screen, and the other is a high end screen. Reference 4K screens have no texturing, no sheen during bright scenes, zero hot-spotting, and perfect colour accuracy. Carada screens have none of those. If you're looking at something entry-level like Carada screens, you're better off going with an Elara screen. If you're looking to pair your 1080p projector with a screen to get the most out of its performance, the Reference 4K screen is the way to go.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23664890
> 
> 
> One is an entry level screen, and the other is a high end screen. Reference 4K screens have no texturing, no sheen during bright scenes, zero hot-spotting, and perfect colour accuracy. Carada screens have none of those. If you're looking at something entry-level like Carada screens, you're better off going with an Elara screen. If you're looking to pair your 1080p projector with a screen to get the most out of its performance, the Reference 4K screen is the way to go.



How do I get a sample?


----------



## majek 60

Just call them and they will get it out to you right away.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majek 60*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1020#post_23681147
> 
> 
> Just call them and they will get it out to you right away.



Ok, thanks


----------



## antaponeto

I'll post my impressions of the Elunevision screen later this week when I get it setup too


----------



## utee05

I am looking at getting the 120" electric tab-tension screen. I originally was going to get a cinetension2 but heard about these screens so decided to look towards getting either the Reference Studio 4K or the Titan screen. From the earlier discussions it seems like the Titan screen will have similar texture to the cinetension2 and the Reference 4K is significantly better.


This will be my first screen so trying to determine if I should go all out and get the reference studio 4K or just stick with the Titan.


For more info, the screen will be installed in front of 2 windows that are covered with blinds and curtains so not concerned with light coming through. Most of the viewing will be in late afternoon and with the windows facing east there will not be much light coming through. Room will be painted asphalt gray and the ceiling will be left as is which is a beige/tan color.


----------



## poeticfolly

I read at least half of this entire thread, and with a shaky confidence ordered an EV‐T3‐120‐1.0 Reference Studio 120" Tab‐Tensioned Motorized Projector Screen 16:9 just now.


Both Milosh and Dave were incredibly helpful and responsive, even helping to rush an order for an important event I am hoping to have the screen for.


If all goes well I should have the screen set up in my media room this weekend, and will post a review of how it looks with my Epson 5020UB.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poeticfolly*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23727180
> 
> 
> I read at least half of this entire thread, and with a shaky confidence ordered an EV‐T3‐120‐1.0 Reference Studio 120" Tab‐Tensioned Motorized Projector Screen 16:9 just now.
> 
> 
> Both Milosh and Dave were incredibly helpful and responsive, even helping to rush an order for an important event I am hoping to have the screen for.
> 
> 
> If all goes well I should have the screen set up in my media room this weekend, and will post a review of how it looks with my Epson 5020UB.



I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this as I will be looking to order the exact same screen. Do you have any experience with other screens to provide a comparison?


----------



## poeticfolly

I have not yet personally owned any screens, no.


----------



## ait109

I am exactly in the same situation. I've been analyzing this for weeks (my wife would say way over-analyzing) and several times was a click away from ordering the Elite Cinetension2. This would be my first screen unless you count a painted foamboard that I've been using with my BenQ W1080ST. My family room has lots of surfaces that reflect light and has ambient lighting during the day.


Are there any concerns with using a short-throw projector with the Reference 4K material? The projector is sitting on a coffee table for now but I plan to drop it from the celing.


----------



## utee05

I will probably pull the trigger on this screen in a week or so. I have pretty much ruled out the cinetension2 and at the very least would get the Titan screen. Hopefully other benq owners of w1070 or w1080st will chime in on their thoughts.


----------



## poeticfolly

Well - I can confirm the Elunevision guys are masters of rush shipping! Called YESTERDAY and wanted to magically see about getting a screen by Saturday. 2PM today the screen was delivered to my home in Tampa! $100 rush fee. Wow. Thanks Dave.


I will set it all up tomorrow and let everyone know my thoughts.


----------



## cruisx

Hi guys, I just bought a elunevision a week ago and today the screen released by its self while I was watching and retracted in pretty hard. The right side of the screen kinda of came out of the white pole ( which the handle is on to bring the screen down)

Id rather not go through the hassle of undrilling and returning it but any way to put screen back in? I can pull of the white caps but the white pole is pretty tight to push the screen back in.



Its just a tiny amount, I dont think it will affect viewing, maybe 0.2mm out .


EDIT: nvm used a ruler to push it back in. I hope this didnt loosen the screen material


----------



## woodhaoji

if you are US resident click here. Just click that and you are ready to go.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woodhaoji*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23747834
> 
> 
> if you are US resident click here. Just click that and you are ready to go.



Did you happen forget to create the link?


----------



## ahkim

Anyone know if the elunevision tab-tensioned screen shares parts with the Visual Apex VAPEX? Photos show the wireless trigger is the same and the photos of the screen case/housing looks similar.


----------



## miloshj

This was covered previously in the thread. Most of the mechanical and electrical parts are similar. The Reference Studio 4K 100EL material is proprietary and not the same. They use a low-end material, which has the texturing, the sheen in bright scenes, etc.


----------



## ahkim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23771813
> 
> 
> This was covered previously in the thread. Most of the mechanical and electrical parts are similar. The Reference Studio 4K 100EL material is proprietary and not the same. They use a low-end material, which has the texturing, the sheen in bright scenes, etc.



Thanks Milosh. I went back and read half of this thread and see that now.


I'm still deciding which screen to get and had some questions. You mentioned that the Titan used a similar screen material as the VisualApex. Is it exactly the same? I ask because the Vapex is claimed to have a gain of 1.1 and the Titan has a claim of 1.2


More importantly, I've read reviews where people praise the Vapex screen for not having hotspotting, sparkles, or other issues (at least not badly). What I'm getting at is that I think I'd be satisfied with the vapex, or the titan if the material is the same. But my concern is that you mentioned that the titan screen material will have hotspotting issues in comparison to the reference screen.


One last question, is the Titan and Reference case different?



Thanks!


----------



## Summa

Ahkim: I don't know if this is helpful, but I've had two Vapex screens and, most recently, the Elunevision manual pull down screen in cinema grey...their least expensive screen.

I felt the Elunevision was notably better than the Vapex.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/648951/elunevision-screens/990#post_22995773 




Milosh/Dave: I'm ready to move up to the Reference screen. Sent an email yesterday. Please get back to me when you get a minute....just had a quick question about mounting.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> I'm still deciding which screen to get and had some questions. You mentioned that the Titan used a similar screen material as the VisualApex. Is it exactly the same? I ask because the Vapex is claimed to have a gain of 1.1 and the Titan has a claim of 1.2
> 
> 
> More importantly, I've read reviews where people praise the Vapex screen for not having hotspotting, sparkles, or other issues (at least not badly). What I'm getting at is that I think I'd be satisfied with the vapex, or the titan if the material is the same. But my concern is that you mentioned that the titan screen material will have hotspotting issues in comparison to the reference screen.
> 
> 
> One last question, is the Titan and Reference case different?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Titan and Reference 4K cases are different - both are in full display on the EluneVision website.


No, Vapex does not use any of our screen material. We use our own material for the Titan. Both use materials that are not Reference quality, and thus have some of the less desirable effects, such as texturing, sheen, hot-spotting, etc. I feel that our cinema-white material is noticeably better than any other non-Reference material out there. I can also attest to the fact that the Vapex screen has plenty of texturing and hot-spotting (it'll light up any time you have a bright scene, and you'll see it in mixed scenes as well) - definitely more than our cinema-white material.


In my mind, a Reference screen is something that never "ages" or loses its value (whereas high-end projectors from a few years ago are considered entry-level today) so you may as well purchase a Reference-quality screen, as you'll only have to purchase it once, no matter how many projector upgrades you go through in a decade or more. We do, however, have screens at various price levels, and make sure that any EluneVision screen you can purchase is the best screen you can find at the price level it is sold at.


Milosh


----------



## ahkim

Thanks Milosh. I think if budget were not issue, it would be a no-brainer to get your reference screen. However, I have a lot of new stuff to buy and the $600 price difference gets me a lot of other stuff.


I put up an old da-lite manual screen (matte white) and watched a couple movies and I had no issue with the quality, brightness, sharpness, etc. I think a videophile (like most people on these boards) would have noticed a difference, but I was satisfied. I'm running a JVC RS45. So with that said, I'm thinking that the Titan or VApex non-reference screen might do the job. Do you guys have an upgrade program if I later decide to get the reference screen?


----------



## ait109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poeticfolly*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23731937
> 
> 
> Well - I can confirm the Elunevision guys are masters of rush shipping! Called YESTERDAY and wanted to magically see about getting a screen by Saturday. 2PM today the screen was delivered to my home in Tampa! $100 rush fee. Wow. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> I will set it all up tomorrow and let everyone know my thoughts.



Any report on this?


----------



## poeticfolly

Hey all, honestly I am not experienced enough in screens to know if the screen is amazing or not.










Coming from a 50" plasma TV, there are a wealth of differences. Obviously - size! I got the 120" EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Tab-Tensioned screen. The guys at EluneVision were awesome and had this thing at my house the day after I ordered it (with a shipping premium of course).


I set it up easily and quickly, in an hour. Mounting made perfect sense, and the operation of the unit was without issue.


I am using a Epson 5020UB Projector, and with the lights off this screen looks brilliant. I have not yet completed buildout of the room, so walls are white, there's significant light leakage from the windows, and there is a good amount of light coming in from the surrounding rooms. Watching a movie or playing a game during the day is still very clear, but I notice a lower level of vibrancy to the colors compared to at night.


In the evening (and I can only imagine even better when I actually get the walls and ceiling painted correctly) the colors pop well, and it's just like being in a theater.


There have been no issues with the screen - it was in perfect condition when it arrived (a very long box!), and although I don't retract it often (we just leave it down), there seem to be no issues when I do. The color is even and shows no weirdness (hot spotting, texturing, sheen).


All in all, I love the screen.


----------



## CMO33

Hey guys,


I have to tell you that this whole projector thing has been very stressful and expensive. I have gone way past my initial budget. I'm always left with the feeling that something is wrong whether it be setup, calibration, install, materials, etc.

Currently my setup is an EPSON 6020 UB with a visualapex 120" screen.


Choosing a screen has been a nightmare. I am not rich and just can't justify buying a screen for thousands of dollars, so here is my experience so far with budget screens.


My home theatre is in my basement. Unfortunately there is a "built in" so I chose to go Motorized Electric which insanely bumps up the price for screens and is the least desireable if you want a perfectly uniform screen no wrinkles. At any rate the first screen I picked was a cheap ELITE125H that I found for as cheap as $259. Once installed it looked decent to me actually, bare in mind that I have no reference since this is my first projector experience ever. The problem is the motor was pretty much dead on arrival. I figured I just went too cheap and decided not to try another one or the ELITE brand in particular since it seems they are very inconsistent in build quality. After hours of research I risked buying the VisualApex 120". The first one had defects galore. Dimpled depressions, waves, even a needle sized hole it it, and what i assume is hotspot artifacts. VisualApex's customer service is top notch, they immediately sent me a replacement. The screen looks much better, but had a tear where the tab tensioning cord attaches to the screen. Completely defeats the purpose of tab tensioning. I have another replacement screen coming in today. If this one has defects I'm not sure what I am going to do. At $899 the visualapex seems like a great deal but I am not confident in it's build quality. I'm not expecting perfection, but at the very least I expect a defect free, flat, uniform surface. I have been looking at Screen Innovations TSMEX120GA. Problem with this screen is outside of their black diamond series the mounts are all white. Ridiculous. Who would want white walls to match a white mount in their home theatre?


As you can see, screens have been my achilles heel. I'll update how the 3rd visualapex screen works out. Wish me luck.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poeticfolly*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23818569
> 
> 
> Hey all, honestly I am not experienced enough in screens to know if the screen is amazing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a Epson 5020UB Projector, and with the lights off this screen looks brilliant. I have not yet completed buildout of the room, so walls are white, there's significant light leakage from the windows, and there is a good amount of light coming in from the surrounding rooms. Watching a movie or playing a game during the day is still very clear, but I notice a lower level of vibrancy to the colors compared to at night.
> 
> 
> In the evening (and I can only imagine even better when I actually get the walls and ceiling painted correctly) the colors pop well, and it's just like being in a theater.
> 
> 
> There have been no issues with the screen - it was in perfect condition when it arrived (a very long box!), and although I don't retract it often (we just leave it down), there seem to be no issues when I do. The color is even and shows no weirdness (hot spotting, texturing, sheen).
> 
> 
> All in all, I love the screen.



Glad that you are satisfied with the EluneVision screen! Of course, there is not a setup in the world that will work as well with ambient light present in a room as it would without ambient light - nevertheless, it's good to hear that you're thoroughly enjoying the picture you are getting and are loving your home theater thus far!


Milosh


----------



## nickoakdl

Does anyone have a PureBright version of this screen? If so, what do you think?


I ordered samples of the PureBright and Reference 4k, but I won't be able to actually project anything onto them until our house is finished by the end of the year. They wouldn't let me get a sample of the Cinema-Pro Vivd White 2.4 (even though I paid $45 for the other 2 samples). I'm a little curious as to how the PureBright vs Cinema-Pro Vivid White vs Da-lite High Power would compare.


----------



## utee05

Is it possible to hang this screen from the ceiling? My ceiling is angled so I do not have a flat surface to mount on and was hoping to use some eye hooks of sorts to mount the screen to.


----------



## miloshj

Yes, the screens are able to hang from both the ceiling and the wall.


----------



## thrang

Has anyone ever been able to get a sample of the PureBright 2.4 material? I emailed back and forth with Dave several times in June, resulting in nothing being available, but no follow up. I emailed him again this evening....


Is this a unique material to EluneVision or is it the same as the DaLite 2.4 HP or Draper 2.9 screen? I see the question was asked before but not addressed.


----------



## rcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836547
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever been able to get a sample of the PureBright 2.4 material? I emailed back and forth with Dave several times in June, resulting in nothing being available, but no follow up. I emailed him again this evening....
> 
> 
> Is this a unique material to EluneVision or is it the same as the DaLite 2.4 HP or Draper 2.9 screen? I see the question was asked before but not addressed.


I recently received a PureBright 4k 240 sample a Dalite High Power 2.4 sample.

They are very similar, and the HP sample was smaller, which may have affected my impression, but here it is:

I liked the PB a little better.

All the qualities were very similar, but the PB had a bit better contrast and color in my room which still has light walls.

The PB is slightly darker when not lit, so that may be what did it.

The PB also had less texture, but I couldn't see texture on either from normal viewing distances.

No sparkle or hotspotting on either.


Edit: Upon closer examination, the EVPB and DLHP appear identical. I didn't have the DLHP taped perfectly flat, and I think that caused the small difference.


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836547
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever been able to get a sample of the PureBright 2.4 material? I emailed back and forth with Dave several times in June, resulting in nothing being available, but no follow up. I emailed him again this evening....
> 
> 
> Is this a unique material to EluneVision or is it the same as the DaLite 2.4 HP or Draper 2.9 screen? I see the question was asked before but not addressed.



I got samples of the PureBright and Reference for $45 shipped.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcohen*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836788
> 
> 
> I recently received a PureBright 4k 240 sample a Dalite High Power 2.4 sample.
> 
> They are very similar, and the HP sample was smaller, which may have affected my impression, but here it is:
> 
> I liked the PB a little better.
> 
> All the qualities were very similar, but the PB had a bit better contrast and color in my room which still has light walls.
> 
> The PB is slightly darker when not lit, so that may be what did it.
> 
> The PB also had less texture, but I couldn't see texture on either from normal viewing distances.
> 
> No sparkle or hotspotting on either.



Did you end up buying the screen?


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836954
> 
> 
> I got samples of the PureBright and Reference for $45 shipped.
> 
> Did you end up buying the screen?



They call the material "Reference PureBright" on their website - you're making it sound like they are two different materials...are they?


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcohen*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836788
> 
> 
> I recently received a PureBright 4k 240 sample a Dalite High Power 2.4 sample.
> 
> They are very similar, and the HP sample was smaller, which may have affected my impression, but here it is:
> 
> I liked the PB a little better.
> 
> All the qualities were very similar, but the PB had a bit better contrast and color in my room which still has light walls.
> 
> The PB is slightly darker when not lit, so that may be what did it.
> 
> The PB also had less texture, but I couldn't see texture on either from normal viewing distances.
> 
> No sparkle or hotspotting on either.




Thanks - I wish they would contact me for a sample.


I have the HP 2.4 now, but have some of the uneven texture referenced a few pages back by rickavmaniac I think (the photos make it worse than it is in reality, but there is some grainy unevenness)


I'd like a 18 or 24" square sample to compare...


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836999
> 
> 
> They call the material "Reference PureBright" on their website - you're making it sound like they are two different materials...are they?



I should say I got the Reference PureBright and the Reference Studio.


----------



## thrang

The Reference PureBright 240 4k 2.4 isn't even listed on Eastporters, and even the page on the material on the Elunevision site seems to be pared down from what I remember in June...maybe it's discontinued or being phased out?


----------



## rcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836954
> 
> 
> I got samples of the PureBright and Reference for $45 shipped.
> 
> Did you end up buying the screen?


I haven't decided what to get, yet, but the 2.4s are too bright for my vw1000es in 2D - although they gave me ideal brightness in 3D.

If my projector wasn't so bright the PureBright would have been it.

My favorites for 2D that I sampled where the Carada Brilliant White (best picture on my proj) and Seymour Center Stage XD (best AT on my proj).


----------



## rcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23837015
> 
> 
> Thanks - I wish they would contact me for a sample.
> 
> 
> I have the HP 2.4 now, but have some of the uneven texture referenced a few pages back by rickavmaniac I think (the photos make it worse than it is in reality, but there is some grainy unevenness)
> 
> 
> I'd like a 18 or 24" square sample to compare...


You should definitely get a sample to see for yourself, since it was so similar to the HP 2.4. Close enough that I wonder if I liked the EV PureBright better just because it was a larger sample, but it looked like it had slightly less texture, better contrast, and equal brightness and uniformity. Definitely still retroreflective.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23836425
> 
> 
> Yes, the screens are able to hang from both the ceiling and the wall.



Ok thanks. Just to be certain I can use hooks and be able to hang the screen similar to how this was done on a da-lite screen: Electric Screen Mount via Hooks


----------



## utee05

Well just placed my order on the reference 4K 120" tab-tensioned screen. Looking forward to setting this up.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcohen*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23838193
> 
> 
> You should definitely get a sample to see for yourself, since it was so similar to the HP 2.4. Close enough that I wonder if I liked the EV PureBright better just because it was a larger sample, but it looked like it had slightly less texture, better contrast, and equal brightness and uniformity. Definitely still retroreflective.



Nobody from Elunevision or Eastporters responds... Elunevision, you post here, why are you ignoring this request?


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> The Reference PureBright 240 4k 2.4 isn't even listed on Eastporters, and even the page on the material on the Elunevision site seems to be pared down from what I remember in June...maybe it's discontinued or being phased out?



Not at all, the material has not been discontinued, and is listed on the Eastporters Canada website. As far as Americans, they typically order directly through EluneVision. The PureBright 4K material page has not been changed at all since June, and the PureBright 4K screen is here to stay.


I have sent you a PM about how to obtain a sample.


----------



## utee05

What is the typical ship time from when an order is placed? I ordered my screen today and was curious if it would make it to Texas by the weekend.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloshj*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23840927
> 
> 
> Not at all, the material has not been discontinued, and is listed on the Eastporters Canada website. As far as Americans, they typically order directly through EluneVision. The PureBright 4K material page has not been changed at all since June, and the PureBright 4K screen is here to stay.
> 
> 
> I have sent you a PM about how to obtain a sample.



PM responded...thanks


----------



## nickoakdl

Well I got my samples from Da-lite today to go along with my EluneVision samples. So that gives me:


Reference Studio 4k

Reference PureBright 4k

HighPower

Da-Mat

HD Progressive 1.1

HD Progressive 1.3

High Contrast Da-Mat


I would have liked to get a sample of the EluneVision Vivid-Pro Cinema White 2.4 gain screen, but they refused to give or sell me one (even though I paid $45 for the other 2 samples, Da-lite charged $0). That to me seems like they don't want you to be able to compare both of their 2.4 gain screens. Maybe it's only marginally better, and they don't want you to see that it isn't worth 3x the price.


Now I just need a projector, which won't happen until my house is finished by the end of the year. Probably going with either the Optoma HD131Xe or the Epson 5030ub (2 very different projectors, I know).


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mac_hs10*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23844761
> 
> 
> I didnt like paying for my sample either with EluneVision. Its not like it was a large sample. it was a letter size. I've never had to pay for sample with any other company. oh well



I don't mind paying, I just don't like that they are afraid to let us compare the 2 different 2.4 gain screens. The fact that they'll only let us see the more expensive screen tells me they don't want you to be able to compare it to the "lesser" screen. Maybe it doesn't hold up as well.


----------



## psgcdn

Hi all,


Just thought I'd show the thread how I partly boxed-in my screen with my drop ceiling. Had the screen been installed along the joists, I could have hidden the housing completely above the ceiling. But the screen runs perpendicular to the joists, so my "box" is only 3 inches deep and mounted under the joists, and the ceiling is installed flush with the bottom of the box. Looks good anyway.


----------



## utee05

I placed my order on Tuesday of last week and I got my screen by Thursday. Thanks for the fast shipping. I got a 120" Reference 4K Tab-Tension screen. It was shipped well and I do not see any marks or any issues with the screen.


I really liked the image I get now with my w1070. Great screen and the motor is quiet as well.


There was a faint smell when I first lowered the screen but I expected that as I have heard other people having a similar situation with other screens.


Here are some pics of unboxing and mounting.


----------



## cruisx

I have had my screen for about 2 months now, does anyone's screen still give off a strong smell? Like if pull it down for a few hrs and come back to the room there is some smell of the screen.

It was really strong for the first few days as expected but its still there.


----------



## psgcdn

I don't recall how long it lasted... I have had mine for nearly two years and it doesn't have a smell. So it does go away eventually!


----------



## utee05

I have had mine for a couple of weeks and it does not smell as much as the first couple of days I owned it. Not sure if I'm used to it or if it really has gone away.


----------



## Dankir

Hey quick question for you guys. Just got my Reference 4K 106" motorised screen from Bestbuy and not sure about the L bracket installation. So I recently built a new house and my basement is unfinished. I want to have my screen ready for my PS4 / XB1 and plan to finish the basement in a year or so anyways. So I plan to install the L brackets directly into the exposed joists as you can see per the pic below.












What is really confusing me is the "expanding bolt" item they sent me. I've never seen anything like this before and I'll probably just go to the hardware store tomorrow to get a proper expansive bolt but how the hell do I install this? It clearly expands when I insert the screw.

 



Do I drill into the joist and then insert the screw so that this neon green thing is sticking out the other end thus supporting the screw and the attached screen? Or is it supposed to be embedded in the joist somehow? The green thing is too wide to insert through the L brackets so clearly it has to rest on the joist right? They've sent me 8 of these as opposed to the 4 expanding bolts that the installation manual says I'm supposed to have.


----------



## psgcdn

The green things looks like drywall anchors. Forget those and use the screws to secure the brackets to the joists. Then hang the screen housing on the bracket, and secure it by tightening the phillips screw shown on the bottom of the bracket in your picture. Very easy and works very well. You can adjust the housing left or right by sliding on the brackets before you tighten the bracket bottom screws.


----------



## Dankir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23905710
> 
> 
> The green things looks like drywall anchors. Forget those and use the screws to secure the brackets to the joists. Then hang the screen housing on the bracket, and secure it by tightening the phillips screw shown on the bottom of the bracket in your picture. Very easy and works very well. You can adjust the housing left or right by sliding on the brackets before you tighten the bracket bottom screws.



Ah that makes sense. I just thought I had to use them because there's no reference to them in the manual I received.


----------



## Dankir

Took about an hour but its up!!!

 


There's a smell from the material but no worries. Should be getting my projector soon and then its all about PS4 and Xb1!


Will post pics once I have my projector.


----------



## psgcdn

Nice! Easy, wasn't it?

You'll love it when you get the projector!


----------



## Dankir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23908737
> 
> 
> Nice! Easy, wasn't it?
> 
> You'll love it when you get the projector!



Yeah just order my W1070 today. Should have everything ready by the weekend.


----------



## psgcdn

Sweet! Be sure to come back with your impressions!


----------



## utee05

I have a w1070 with my elunevision reference 4k as well and love the image. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Dankir

How about you post some pics first







I'm getting my w1070 tomorrow so I'll post my impressions then.


----------



## Elix

I've been a happy owner of an 84" Motorized Tab-Tensioned Reference 4K screen for over 3 months now. But as much as I like the convenience and cost/quality factor of this screen I have to admit there is still some texturing and sparkling to the screen. I mean, it is very insignificant but is still present. I know of only 1 company which produces completely textureless screens but they're rigid thus doesn't have the same convenient form-factor as this one. So I still believe this one's is the best value on the market right now (among standard MW screens which are best suited to dedicated HT rooms).


----------



## utee05

Here are some pics of my setup. I had put some earlier but here they are again just in case:


----------



## Dankir

So I setup my w1070 and the picture came out great, just need to tweak the setup a bit and it's perfect. One thing I haven't been able to figure out is setting the screen height. Ie how far it goes down. So I fully extended it, then I put the yellow thing into the hole I turned a quarter and then the screen lowered half an inch. I raised the screen up to the preferred height and then took the yellow thing out.


After retracting the screen fully and then lowering it again it keeps going past the point I set.


What am I doing wrong? FYI my manul says my screen is supposed to have two holes to input the yellow thing. I only have one and can move between 3 and 4.


Help!


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankir*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23923666
> 
> 
> So I setup my w1070 and the picture came out great, just need to tweak the setup a bit and it's perfect. One thing I haven't been able to figure out is setting the screen height. Ie how far it goes down. So I fully extended it, then I put the yellow thing into the hole I turned a quarter and then the screen lowered half an inch. I raised the screen up to the preferred height and then took the yellow thing out.
> 
> 
> After retracting the screen fully and then lowering it again it keeps going past the point I set.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? FYI my manul says my screen is supposed to have two holes to input the yellow thing. I only have one and can move between 3 and 4.
> 
> 
> Help!



Funny I was just about to post the exact same question. There is another hole on the inside of the case but I thought the hole where 3/4 is is the one needed to adjust the the height and drop. I have been trying to get this to work cause I want to adjust the drop of the screen as well since I finally determined where it needs to be.


Please any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## utee05

I ended up misplacing the shorter yellow tool so I am stuck with the longer one. I seem to be having a bit of difficulty using it to adjust the how much the screen drops. Any tips as the one to adjust the drop is on the inside part of the case.


----------



## Dankir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23925084
> 
> 
> Funny I was just about to post the exact same question. There is another hole on the inside of the case but I thought the hole where 3/4 is is the one needed to adjust the the height and drop. I have been trying to get this to work cause I want to adjust the drop of the screen as well since I finally determined where it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Please any help on this would be appreciated.



Anybody want to help us out?


----------



## Mexicanuck

I'm a bit confused about Eastporters' status with Epson. I read the flurry of discussion starting back at message 878 about whether Eastporters was black market, grey market, etc. but when I look at Eastporters' Canadian website it clearly displays an Epson Authorized Dealer logo. And any links that purport to go to an Epson.ca page that states they are not an authorized dealer don't provide such information. In fact, I can't find any information about authorized dealers on the epson.ca website.


The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying an Epson 5020UBE/screen/ceiling mount bundle in the next few weeks. I usually buy from a Visions B&M store nearby, but I'm considering this alternative. One of our Samsung plasmas had to have the whole display panel replaced a month or so after we bought it from Visions a couple of years ago. I would not have wanted to try to deal with that problem as a grey market warranty issue!


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_23980787
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused about Eastporters' status with Epson. I read the flurry of discussion starting back at message 878 about whether Eastporters was black market, grey market, etc. but when I look at Eastporters' Canadian website it clearly displays an Epson Authorized Dealer logo. And any links that purport to go to an Epson.ca page that states they are not an authorized dealer don't provide such information. In fact, I can't find any information about authorized dealers on the epson.ca website.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying an Epson 5020UBE/screen/ceiling mount bundle in the next few weeks. I usually buy from a Visions B&M store nearby, but I'm considering this alternative. One of our Samsung plasmas had to have the whole display panel replaced a month or so after we bought it from Visions a couple of years ago. I would not have wanted to try to deal with that problem as a grey market warranty issue!



You could email Epson and ask them if eastporters is an authorized dealer.


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Mexicanuck


Eastporters.com has been authorized for over 6 months now and you can check with the Watershed Group, which is Epson's Authorized Distributor for Ontario. Warranty service with Epson is really easy as you just call Epson and they take care of it.


Thanks

Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_23980787
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused about Eastporters' status with Epson. I read the flurry of discussion starting back at message 878 about whether Eastporters was black market, grey market, etc. but when I look at Eastporters' Canadian website it clearly displays an Epson Authorized Dealer logo. And any links that purport to go to an Epson.ca page that states they are not an authorized dealer don't provide such information. In fact, I can't find any information about authorized dealers on the epson.ca website.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering buying an Epson 5020UBE/screen/ceiling mount bundle in the next few weeks. I usually buy from a Visions B&M store nearby, but I'm considering this alternative. One of our Samsung plasmas had to have the whole display panel replaced a month or so after we bought it from Visions a couple of years ago. I would not have wanted to try to deal with that problem as a grey market warranty issue!


----------



## Mexicanuck

Does anyone here have experience with both the 3.5" and 5" frames on the Elunevision screens?


I have decided to bite the bullet getting an Epson 5030UB with a reference screen. The width of the wall onto which the screen will go is 99". I am planning to get a screen that is 99" wide including the frame. There is moulding surrounding a closet at the right end of the wall. At the left end, the wall ends at a right angle into a hallway i.e., it disappears, it doesn't go into to a side wall for the room.


This will be our first projection screen, so I don't really know what I am doing.


My decision now is whether to have 3.5" framing or 5" framing on the screen. The 5" frame would reduce the screen size by 10" yielding a 89" width and 102.3" diagonal viewing screen. The 3.5" frame would reduce the screen size by 7" yielding a 92" width and 105.75" diagonal viewing screen. So the smaller frame would yield 6% larger viewing area.


Throw will be about 12'. Viewing distance 11'. Windows have an eastern exposure. We live in a rural area with no street lights. We typically watch at night so there is very little light. We have blackout blinds, with very little light seepage.


I'm trying to decide whether the wider frame would provide a better viewing experience or whether the extra 6% viewing area would be better.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> My decision now is whether to have 3.5" framing or 5" framing on the screen. The 5" frame would reduce the screen size by 10" yielding a 89" width and 102.3" diagonal viewing screen. The 3.5" frame would reduce the screen size by 7" yielding a 92" width and 105.75" diagonal viewing screen. So the smaller frame would yield 6% larger viewing area.
> 
> 
> Throw will be about 12'. Viewing distance 11'. Windows have an eastern exposure. We live in a rural area with no street lights. We typically watch at night so there is very little light. We have blackout blinds, with very little light seepage.



The 5" frame is definitely the better way to go. I say this because it looks a lot nicer, increases the perceived contrast of the image, and most importantly, from an 11' viewing distance, I would get a 100" viewing area screen (and most definitely not anything larger). Any larger than that, and you are in danger of not being able to see the whole screen without moving your head left and right. The idea of a projection setup is to get a large screen, but not the largest screen possible. You want a screen size that will maximize the viewing experience. Projection screens already erase the problem that TVs introduce with having to settle for less than ideal size. With TVs, the bigger the better (simply because you really can't get a big enough TV unless you're looking to spend a lot of money). On the other hand, there is such a thing as going too large. Given the above, it's a no-brainier that you'd want to go with the 5" frames, since you'll have more than enough space for the larger frames with the ideal screen size for your setup.


In our Demo Room, we could have easily fit a 115" or 125" screen, but since the seating distance about 10% longer than yours, we went with the 108", since a larger screen would lessen the viewing experience.


Hope that helps.


Milosh


----------



## cardoski

I have a 115in 16x9 EluneVision Reference 4K fixed screen, I have had it for a year and so far just love it. I am wondering what is the best way to clean the screen. I have yet to lay a single finger on it and am nervous about touching it. I am not even sure it needs cleaning, i just assume after a year there must be some dust build up.



My second question is, does Eastporters or anyone, sell a masking solution for my screen, one that I can add on. I recently pre orederd the JVC X500 from Eastporters and am interested in taking advantage of its ability to project a cinema scope image. However my budget is pretty much blown, so getting another screen is not in the cards. I grabbed some velvet to make my own but something more professional would be nice. I just thought if there was a masking system I could buy that adds on to my screen that would be nice.


----------



## Mexicanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24009073
> 
> 
> My second question is, does Eastporters or anyone, sell a masking solution for my screen, one that I can add on. I recently pre orederd the JVC X500 from Eastporters and am interested in taking advantage of its ability to project a cinema scope image. However my budget is pretty much blown, so getting another screen is not in the cards. I grabbed some velvet to make my own but something more professional would be nice. I just thought if there was a masking system I could buy that adds on to my screen that would be nice.



Post 1370 here http://www.avsforum.com/t/1490301/official-epson-eh-tw-9200-5030ub-owners-thread/1350#post_24005611 is a homemade plan that might work OK. But that might be just what you are doing now.


----------



## Janhaus

Does anybody here have experience on getting the 12v wireless EluneVision trigger to sync with the projector? I tried using the trigger out of the box and it didn't work and when I looked up how to manually reset the trigger to learn a new connection, the blue LED always just flashes once instead of staying on and indicating that the learning process was successful, as per the manual. Just wondering if anybody else has gotten the trigger and was able to get it to work!


----------



## Justin Morgan

Recently I ordered a 115" 16:9 Reference Studio 4K 100 screen from Milosh, I'm very much looking forward to receiving it and putting it through its paces. My hope is it compares well to a Stewart Studiotek 100 / Snowmatte 100.










I went with the 3" frame because the wall behind the screen is already painted flat black, and this will maximize my viewing area to a 40 degree viewing angle in the space I have available, which I find about perfect for full immersion. (IIRC, IMAX uses up to a 60 degree viewing angle but then I have to move my head around to see the whole picture, sometimes that's a little _too_ immersive







)


----------



## blueskies758

Cardoski -


look into this

http://www.seymourav.com/masking.asp 


I believe it is fairly reasonable and may work for your setup


----------



## cardoski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blueskies758*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24055022
> 
> 
> Cardoski -
> 
> 
> look into this
> 
> http://www.seymourav.com/masking.asp
> 
> 
> I believe it is fairly reasonable and may work for your setup



Wow great, those are perfect and not too expensive.


----------



## aab1

I'm moving and the room where I will have my projector has 100" between the walls and closet where I want the screen. I wanted the biggest pull down screen I can fit in that area and this 106" screen is 99" wide with the casing so it should be perfect:

http://www.staples.ca/en/EluneVision-106-inch-Triton-Manual-Pull-Down-Projector-Screen-169/product_169647_2-CA_1_20001 


I was wondering if the position of the mounting brackets is freely adjustable from side to side so that you can align the brackets with the studs or must they be set at fixed places on the frame?


Is this a good choice for my needs and is the fact that I'd be putting a 99" case in a 100" space a problem (are there any screws or anything you need access to on the sides)?


Thanks


----------



## hardcore

Bought a 120" fixed elunescreen and the brackets for mounting are a bit odd. Do you just drill a hole in drywall and hang the screen on a screw? If so, does that work well? Thinking about upgrading the mount a bit if I can.


----------



## yourtoys7

I have w1070 and just got 106" Reference Studio 4k Tab Tensioned










Will update soon...


----------



## boxxx


I'm just wonder when u guys bought your elune vision,was the tension already installed?


----------



## Janhaus

Yes, already installed


----------



## boxxx


Sucks for me then I thought mine was refurb because 3(4) frame was installed while one was not...sigh.


----------



## yourtoys7

Installed as well


----------



## shadow39

Congrats on the screen, I ordered a 120" 2.35 Reference Studio 4K tab tensioned screen but still waiting to get it as it's going on 5 weeks now, very frustrated. It will be paired with a Sony vw500es, will post impressions if they can ever complete my order. Thank god I have my Stewart.


----------



## aab1

Can someone please let me know if you can put the mounting screws/brackets anywhere along the length of the case on the pull down screen so you can easily screw into the joists or are there set positions on the frame where you must screw it?


Thank you


----------



## poeticfolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poeticfolly*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1050#post_23818569
> 
> 
> Hey all, honestly I am not experienced enough in screens to know if the screen is amazing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a 50" plasma TV, there are a wealth of differences. Obviously - size! I got the 120" EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Tab-Tensioned screen. The guys at EluneVision were awesome and had this thing at my house the day after I ordered it (with a shipping premium of course).
> 
> 
> I set it up easily and quickly, in an hour. Mounting made perfect sense, and the operation of the unit was without issue.
> 
> 
> I am using a Epson 5020UB Projector, and with the lights off this screen looks brilliant. I have not yet completed buildout of the room, so walls are white, there's significant light leakage from the windows, and there is a good amount of light coming in from the surrounding rooms. Watching a movie or playing a game during the day is still very clear, but I notice a lower level of vibrancy to the colors compared to at night.
> 
> 
> In the evening (and I can only imagine even better when I actually get the walls and ceiling painted correctly) the colors pop well, and it's just like being in a theater.
> 
> 
> There have been no issues with the screen - it was in perfect condition when it arrived (a very long box!), and although I don't retract it often (we just leave it down), there seem to be no issues when I do. The color is even and shows no weirdness (hot spotting, texturing, sheen).
> 
> 
> All in all, I love the screen.



Updating with a few photos of the media room so far. Still have a few things needing to be worked on:
Carpet (or wood). Those tiles were there when we moved in and reflect a lot of light! Plus they're just not cozy, says the wife.








Speakers. The ones I'm using (KEF KHT3005SE with a decent subwoofer, not what the pack comes with) don't give me quite the quality I'd like.
Cans in ceiling (they were all white before). Need to be dark.
Seating needs to be updated - what's in there now is what I already had.


----------



## Janhaus

So ummm I didn't install mine myself, but I observed the process. The installer had mentioned that the screws/brackets could be mounted anywhere and then the screen could be physically adjusted to the left or right after that (mine underwent adjustment by a few inches to one side after the mounting screws/brackets were in place).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24076012
> 
> 
> Can someone please let me know if you can put the mounting screws/brackets anywhere along the length of the case on the pull down screen so you can easily screw into the joists or are there set positions on the frame where you must screw it?
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## thethirdnut


Installed an Elara 106" fixed frame with Reference material last night. Looks very good. Might not be the same for the pulldown screens, but this is what worked for mine.

 

As for the mounting holes they are slid into slot on top bracket. What I did is:

 

-- installed screws (4) spaced to support unit along length of top bracket into studs...also got all 4 perfectly level with aid of a couple beer

-- checked level and mount with only top bracket too - no assembled screen - since easier to work with

-- once screen assembled have 2 people position + one spotter. Biggest issue is aligning mounting holes within the bracket with screws. Rough positioned these beforehand, but they will still need some fine-tuning

 

Mounting holes / hangers slide all along length of top bracket within the channel so just put them in and adjust as needed. As also mentioned screen can then be tapped into fine-tuned horizontal position since mounts slide within the bracket's channel.


----------



## aab1

The company told me the manual pull down versions do not have "slidable" brackets and it can only be mounted at both ends of the case. Luckily, I used a stud finder and the studs end up pretty much exactly where I imagine it will be mounted. In the worst case I'll put a 1/2x1 inch piece of wood along the top that I'd screw into the joists and the screen into the wood.


I already ordered the EluneVision Triton 106" manual pull down screen, after having had projectors for about 10 years, this will be my first "real" screen.


----------



## Lesenf


Hi yourtoy7

 

I am planning on buying a benq w1070 like you have. Mainly for 3d movies. IS it really usefull to get the Elunevision reference 4k purebright even tho the projector dont have the 4k capability? or a regular elunevision reference 3d screen porovide the same quality using a benq w1070 projector for half the price.

 

thanks


----------



## yourtoys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lesenf*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24117218
> 
> 
> Hi yourtoy7
> 
> 
> I am planning on buying a benq w1070 like you have. Mainly for 3d movies. IS it really usefull to get the Elunevision reference 4k purebright even tho the projector dont have the 4k capability? or a regular elunevision reference 3d screen porovide the same quality using a benq w1070 projector for half the price.
> 
> 
> thanks



For sure, for the time being this projector will do, but at later time I will be upgrading projector. Screen is very, very good to my eyes, Im really happy I got it.


----------



## zonecoaster1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourtoys7*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24067833
> 
> 
> I have w1070 and just got 106" Reference Studio 4k Tab Tensioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update soon...


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourtoys7*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24118333
> 
> 
> 
> For sure, for the time being this projector will do, but at later time I will be upgrading projector. Screen is very, very good to my eyes, Im really happy I got it.


 

I bought the same screen, but with an Epson 5020 projector.  I agree with your comments.  It is a beautiful screen.  Build quality, flatness, color evenness and image quality, are all excellent.  I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## RapalloAV

Did I read some place that the Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K - *1.15 Gain White Material* does not actually measure a true gain of 1.15?


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_24121666
> 
> 
> Did I read some place that the Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K - *1.15 Gain White Material* does not actually measure a true gain of 1.15?



I have a 145" 2.40 of this material. I really like it. It's about .95


----------



## DavidinGA

Where can I buy a manual pull down 2.4 gain screen that would ship to the us? Everything online is in Canada...


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mexicanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinGA*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24133185
> 
> 
> Where can I buy a manual pull down 2.4 gain screen that would ship to the us? Everything online is in Canada...



Eastporters is based in Hamilton, Ontario, but they do a lot of US business and have a US-specific web presence.

http://www.eastporters.com/usa/cart.php?page=index


----------



## DavidinGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24133536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinGA*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24133185
> 
> 
> Where can I buy a manual pull down 2.4 gain screen that would ship to the us? Everything online is in Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastporters is based in Hamilton, Ontario, but they do a lot of US business and have a US-specific web presence.
> 
> http://www.eastporters.com/usa/cart.php?page=index
Click to expand...


Ya I checked them out but nothing for the us as far as pull downs go...


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aab1

I ordered a 106" manual pulldown screen from Staples.ca and it did say 3-10 business days before it ships but I think it's been more than that and it still hasn't shipped.


Is there a place in Canada that has these and ships fast? If so I might cancel my order with Staples if it doesn't ship very soon.


Thanks


----------



## DavidinGA

Can I order from staples.ca and ship to USA?


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zonecoaster1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24139852
> 
> 
> I ordered a 106" manual pulldown screen from Staples.ca and it did say 3-10 business days before it ships but I think it's been more than that and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> 
> Is there a place in Canada that has these and ships fast? If so I might cancel my order with Staples if it doesn't ship very soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I got my screen (as well as a few other items) from Eastporters.  Both times I ordered from them my items shipped the same day or the next business day and I received them within 3 days.


----------



## shadow39

Just wanted to post my experience with Eastporters when it comes to ordering items and it will really depend on what your ordering. I placed an order for a 120" 2.35 Reference tab-tensioned motorized screen and was told it took about 3 weeks to fulfill. It will now be going on 7 weeks and I still have not gotten it which I feel is way to long to have to wait. So just know that not everything ordered through them will arrive to you the next day. If I ever get this screen in my hands I will post impressions but at thus point I wish I just paid more for another Stewart screen as I got that a lot quicker.


----------



## Mexicanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24139852
> 
> 
> I ordered a 106" manual pulldown screen from Staples.ca and it did say 3-10 business days before it ships but I think it's been more than that and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> 
> Is there a place in Canada that has these and ships fast? If so I might cancel my order with Staples if it doesn't ship very soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It appears that Visions.ca doesn't sell the manual, but they have the motorized 106".

http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=719&productId=20235&sku=EVT10612 


I have made many purchases from Visions, both in brick and mortar and online and I have always been happy with them.


----------



## miloshj




> Quote:
> Just wanted to post my experience with Eastporters when it comes to ordering items and it will really depend on what your ordering. I placed an order for a 120" 2.35 Reference tab-tensioned motorized screen and was told it took about 3 weeks to fulfill. It will now be going on 7 weeks and I still have not gotten it which I feel is way to long to have to wait. So just know that not everything ordered through them will arrive to you the next day.



We apologize for the delay on custom-built screens this holiday season. It was an especially busy holiday season at the factory this holiday, and that, coupled with the fact that once the screen got to Canada, there were about a week worth of delays due to the storm in Ontario (Purolator here worked for only two days last week, for example, and on those two days, they didn't really have movement on the shipments) made the 3-4 week delivery guidance we give our customers who order custom-built screens for their unique size needs slipped to about 6-7 weeks for a few of the customers. All the screens for these customers are now on route to their homes, and they should be getting it in the next few business days.


As far as non-custom screens, like the manual 106" screen the Canadian gentleman was asking about, if Eastporters.com has it shown as in stock, it will be shipped the next business day after it is ordered, and he would get it in 1-5 business days, depending on your location relative to Hamilton, Ontario. If ordered today, it will ship on January 2nd.


Milosh


----------



## Thrillho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankir*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1110#post_23944808
> 
> 
> Anybody want to help us out?



Did you get if figured out. I'm having the same trouble.


----------



## zonecoaster1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1080#post_23925084
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I was just about to post the exact same question. There is another hole on the inside of the case but I thought the hole where 3/4 is is the one needed to adjust the the height and drop. I have been trying to get this to work cause I want to adjust the drop of the screen as well since I finally determined where it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Please any help on this would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thrillho*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24143061
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get if figured out. I'm having the same trouble.
Click to expand...

 

I don't know if this is the only way to do it, but it's the way that worked for me:

 

1. Raise the screen up all the way

2. Insert the yellow tool into the hole "B" (3/4)

3. Turn in the direction that you want based on whether you want to increase or decrease the drop (I did 2-3 full turns to see how much of a change it would make, then did more or fewer turns afterwards based on the result).

4. Remove the tool and press the button to lower the screen.

5. Repeat 1-4 as many times as necessary until you're happy with the drop.

 

This is what worked for me, but as with any advice, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mexicanuck

Has anyone here had curious experiences with the Elunevision fixed screen hardware? I started putting together my 100" screen today and hope to finish the assembly on Saturday.


When I opened the hardware box there were four pieces that were jot shown in the printed manual or online. They looked like they should be added to the corners, so I put them there.


There were 16 places for corner L joiner screws, but only 13 screws and 14 washers. That turned out to not be such a problem as not all of the holes lined up and I could get only 13 screws onto holes without fear of stripping them.


My biggest problem however has been with the material tensioners. The manual shows them as being black. The ones I received were opaque white. There were supported to be 26 of them, but there were more, maybe 10 extras.


Unfortunately, it looks like I am going to need the extras. So far two of the 26 have distorted under tension causing the screen material to slip out of the holes. I have attached the screen material to five end piece tensioners and to the 16 width tensioners, but these opaque white tensioners seem to bend when I get the tension on them.


Of course, these means that every time one bends, I have to take the end piece off to replace then tensioner piece.


Did anyone else get these white tensioners and did they work without incident?


----------



## utee05

Can someone post some pics of their images on their screens? I am curious about my setup cause I cannot get the image to fill the entire screen. I got the 120" reference tab-tensioned screen and I am unable to get the top/bottom to get filled by the image. However I do have the image bleeding into the left/right. I am using a W1070. From this I think either some sort of dimensioning is wrong somewhere. It is very subtle but I am just curious if it is just my setup or something else that people notice.


----------



## sonic debauchery

I got my screen from Eastporters. It is the tab tension reference 4K screen 92 inches with wireless trigger. I paired it with one of their JVC X35 projectors and the picture is outstanding. No problems what-so-ever.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24149368
> 
> 
> Can someone post some pics of their images on their screens? I am curious about my setup cause I cannot get the image to fill the entire screen. I got the 120" reference tab-tensioned screen and I am unable to get the top/bottom to get filled by the image. However I do have the image bleeding into the left/right. I am using a W1070. From this I think either some sort of dimensioning is wrong somewhere. It is very subtle but I am just curious if it is just my setup or something else that people notice.



The quickest way to see if the dimensions are wrong is to measure the screen.


For a 16:9 120" diagonal:


Width = 104.59 inches

Height = 58.83 inches


http://www.displaywars.com/120-inch-16x9-vs-120-inch-235x1


----------



## Justin Morgan

Hi Mexicanuck, I just unboxed my 115" 16x9 4k screen today and I noticed some of the same issues you mentioned.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24146932
> 
> 
> When I opened the hardware box there were four pieces that were jot shown in the printed manual or online. They looked like they should be added to the corners, so I put them there.



Same here. I'm guessing you're referring to the black L-plates that match up with the hole patterns in the corners. Looks like the manual was printed before those parts were added to the design, so the manual is a bit out of date and they are not shown anywhere. They seem to work just fine in the corners.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24146932
> 
> 
> There were 16 places for corner L joiner screws, but only 13 screws and 14 washers. That turned out to not be such a problem as not all of the holes lined up and I could get only 13 screws onto holes without fear of stripping them.



In my screen I received 16 machine screws with hex heads, as expected. However, I don't seem to have received any washers at all. I didn't need the washers so I'm not worried about it.


Curiously, there was a dead bug at the bottom of my hardware parts baggie. No extra charge I guess.







I fished him out of the bag and threw him away -- the parts were just fine. Maybe he ate the washers?










The machine screws matched up nicely with the corresponding holes in the L-brackets. However, it took a lot of elbow grease to get things aligned properly. In my case it was very important to make sure the screen frame was exactly squared up as I was lining up the screws with their holes. Also, it's very important to make sure the two pieces are precisely aligned along the miter joint. Lastly, it helped when I threaded the outer screws first, then threaded the inner screws, then tightened all four down bit by bit, alternating between the four screws as I tightened them down.


If the screws don't thread into their holes with finger strength, it's worthwhile checking the frame is true and the miter joint is matched perfectly. I had to readjust (partially disassemble and reassemble) a couple of the corners a few times before everything lined up correctly.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mexicanuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24146932
> 
> 
> My biggest problem however has been with the material tensioners. The manual shows them as being black. The ones I received were opaque white. There were supported to be 26 of them, but there were more, maybe 10 extras.



My tensioners are also white nylon, not black nylon as shown in the manual. Again I think the manual is slightly out of date. However, white or black nylon shouldn't make a difference, hopefully. There are a bunch of extras. Perhaps they put the same number of tensioners in regardless of screen size, with the extras thrown in in case some tensioners get warped.


I haven't tried stretching the screen into the frame yet, I'll post again when I do. So far the assembly has gone smoothly, knock on wood.


----------



## Yzfbossman

Hey guys, here are pics from my build...this was from May 2013.


I purchased a 145” diagonal 2.35 EluneVision AudioWeave 4k – I had 6 different screen samples on my wall. It came down to Seymour center stage XD and the AudioWeave. AudioWeave edged the XD out.


Delivery was right on time and I had it a few weeks before I needed it for the build.



One long box!!

 
 


Well packaged:
 


It was nice to NOT have my chairs in the room yet. They were still in the garage:


The frame is strong and easy to put together.
 


The plastic rods were LONG I had to be creative to get them in
 
 
 
 


Standard french cleats to hold it up. I only put them on the top...I used 4. I can't imagine doing this without a laser.

 


Panels going back up
 


Screen! ... the wide angle lens makes the size look small....it's huge


----------



## aab1

Due to the delays with my order from Staples.ca I cancelled the order. I had ordered the 106" manual pulldown screen with white 1.2 gain material.


I've since gotten my Mitsubishi HC7900DW and blacks aren't as good as I was expecting given the rated 150 000:1 contrast and it's brighter than I was expecting so I'm wondering if I should consider a gray screen?


I was also considering an electric screen, is it true the least expensive electric series doesn't allow you to set how far down it goes before stopping? Do they support the 12v trigger from my projector?


Thanks


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24153519
> 
> 
> Hey guys, here are pics from my build...this was from May 2013.
> 
> 
> I purchased a 145” diagonal 2.35 EluneVision AudioWeave 4k – I had 6 different screen samples on my wall. It came down to Seymour center stage XD and the AudioWeave. AudioWeave edged the XD out.



In what way did the AudioWeave edge the XD out?

When I put a sample of the AudioWeave up against my XD screen it was not only darker in colour but the holes were larger.

When I played a number of BDs with the sample AW up against my 146" XD the AW was less bright, its gain must be lower.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24165814
> 
> 
> In what way did the AudioWeave edge the XD out?
> 
> When I put a sample of the AudioWeave up against my XD screen it was not only darker in colour but the holes were larger.
> 
> When I played a number of BDs with the sample AW up against my 146" XD the AW was less bright, its gain must be lower.



Holes are smaller on AW. But gain is higher on XD. If I sat 18' further back I would pick XD for the gain. For me, I can see the XD weave more. I tested even after putting up the AW against my 24" XD sample...same results.


I had 4 non AV folks look at samples side by side from 12'. All 4 picked AW for less weave and XD for more gain (brightness in their words)


----------



## DaveHao

Hi RapalloAV


Maybe possible you have the wrong sample or was sent wrong sample perhaps by mistake? Send me a PM, and maybe some photos and I can tell you. I know for sure that the holes on the AudioWeave Reference 4K has smaller holes and more of than then XD material. I have compared both as well. The weave is also smoother and less bumpy that contributes to seeing much less texturing.


Dave

EluneVision


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24167275
> 
> 
> Holes are smaller on AW. But gain is higher on XD. If I sat 18' further back I would pick XD for the gain. For me, I can see the XD weave more. I tested even after putting up the AW against my 24" XD sample...same results.
> 
> 
> I had 4 non AV folks look at samples side by side from 12'. All 4 picked AW for less weave and XD for more gain (brightness in their words)



I stayed with XD rather than the sample I had from AW as the gain on XD is much higher. I have a 146" diag scope screen and I need a screen with the higher gain, Centre Stage XD will give a much brighter image on a large screen than a Audio Weave screen will.


My front row is 3M from my screen, you certainly don't see texture or weave at that distance.


If I used an Audio Weave screen that was 146" diag the image would be too dull for my taste.


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHao*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24168431
> 
> 
> Hi RapalloAV
> 
> 
> Maybe possible you have the wrong sample or was sent wrong sample perhaps by mistake? Send me a PM, and maybe some photos and I can tell you. I know for sure that the holes on the AudioWeave Reference 4K has smaller holes and more of than then XD material. I have compared both as well. The weave is also smoother and less bumpy that contributes to seeing much less texturing.
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> EluneVision




Sorry I made a mistake, the holes are not larger on the AW screen compared to the Centre Stage XD screen. I meant to say the gain is much lower than the rated 1.15, the XD screen produces a much brighter image.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV*
> 
> I meant to say the gain is much lower than the rated 1.15, the XD screen produces a much brighter image.



I’ve compared several screen materials. My “guess” the XD is about 1.0 and the AW is about .95.

This test puts the XD at 0.94
http://www.accucalhd.com/documents/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf 


But any way you slice it, clearly the XD has a bit more gain than the AW.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24168643
> 
> 
> I stayed with XD rather than the sample I had from AW as the gain on XD is much higher. I have a 146" diag scope screen and I need a screen with the higher gain, Centre Stage XD will give a much brighter image on a large screen than a Audio Weave screen will.
> 
> 
> My front row is 3M from my screen, you certainly don't see texture or weave at that distance.
> 
> 
> If I used an Audio Weave screen that was 146" diag the image would be too dull for my taste.



You have a great build!


I shoot a 145" 2.35 screen with A lens too. (my build thread is behind....I've put ~600 hours on my PJ and screen set up)


I know I couldn't be 3M (~10ft) from either screen without seeing the texture. I guess I'm more sensitive to the texture...and I have 20/15 vision (better than 20/20).


Also, I think your e-shift could also be helping too. I *think* more pixel fill allows closer seating and less texture to be seen. I know I’ve seen the Sony 1000 (true 4K) on a micro perf and IMO the holes were harder to see…so I assume the same is probably true for a weave too….can’t wait for the Sony 600 to cost $5,000


----------



## aab1

I got my EluneVision Triton manual pull down screen last week but I have a very hard time getting the screen to stop at the same level each time, almost each time I pull it down I adjust my vertical lens shift to align the image to there the screen stopped. Even with the projector on so I can see the image as I pull down it never seems to stop at the same place.


I thought I read you can set the stop position on this model, is this right? I don't recall seeing that in the small instruction sheet that came with it.


Thanks for any help with getting it to stop at the same place each time.


----------



## matted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24206936
> 
> 
> I got my EluneVision Triton manual pull down screen last week but I have a very hard time getting the screen to stop at the same level each time, almost each time I pull it down I adjust my vertical lens shift to align the image to there the screen stopped. Even with the projector on so I can see the image as I pull down it never seems to stop at the same place.
> 
> 
> I thought I read you can set the stop position on this model, is this right? I don't recall seeing that in the small instruction sheet that came with it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help with getting it to stop at the same place each time.



I'm also curious about this. If you can't set that point with the manual Triton screens, can you with the Triton motorized and/or tensioned?


Also, I was wondering if there is any hope of fitting a 106" screen in anything smaller than a commercial van? I live within easy driving distance of Hamilton so I could potentially pick up my order.


----------



## zonecoaster1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matted*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24210373
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about this. If you can't set that point with the manual Triton screens, can you with the Triton motorized and/or tensioned?
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if there is any hope of fitting a 106" screen in anything smaller than a commercial van? I live within easy driving distance of Hamilton so I could potentially pick up my order.


 

Our 106" screen fit into our Honda Odyssey minivan (second and third rows as well as front centre console removed)


----------



## matted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zonecoaster1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24210899
> 
> 
> Our 106" screen fit into our Honda Odyssey minivan (second and third rows as well as front centre console removed)



Thanks! That's good to know.


----------



## matted

Has anyone had a tensioned Elunevision screen (Reference or Titan) for a number of years now? Any waves or sags show up after a while?


Thanks!


-Matt


----------



## cardoski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24231112
> 
> 
> Ok I have a strange issue with my EluneVision 4k reference 1 gain screen. Initially I thought it was my projector but now that I have a new PJ I can now I am almost certain it is the screen. Which is unfortunate because I sent my first PJ back 2 times.
> 
> 
> 
> On a portion of the top left side of the screen, about the size of a pizza box, is a image distortion that looks like swirling heat waves. Now my JVC is on an open shelf with lots of breathing room, so there is no heat build up. It really only shows on white or light color scenes but is rather distracting. I lived with it, because I was convinced my old PJ was the issue, in fact I went and got a different totally open shelf when I got the new PJ. Has anyone else experienced this? I was also curious how one cleans these screens ?




Ok I am a meat head, there was a heat vent blowing between the screen and the PJ







. Can't believe I didn't think of that. The screen is perfect.


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24251426
> 
> 
> Ok I am a meat head, there was a heat vent blowing between the screen and the PJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't believe I didn't think of that. The screen is perfect.



I had the exact same problem last year right after I bought a Sony projector. I didn't see the issue immediately either.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1140#post_24231112
> 
> 
> Ok I have a strange issue with my EluneVision 4k reference 1 gain screen. Initially I thought it was my projector but now that I have a new PJ I can now I am almost certain it is the screen. Which is unfortunate because I sent my first PJ back 2 times.
> 
> 
> 
> On a portion of the top left side of the screen, about the size of a pizza box, is a image distortion that looks like swirling heat waves. Now my JVC is on an open shelf with lots of breathing room, so there is no heat build up. It really only shows on white or light color scenes but is rather distracting. I lived with it, because I was convinced my old PJ was the issue, in fact I went and got a different totally open shelf when I got the new PJ. Has anyone else experienced this? I was also curious how one cleans these screens ?



Is it coming from your HVAC?


When my heat comes on I get the same distortion. If it's "moving" it can't be from the screen.


***edit...sorry didn't see your post*** glad you found it


----------



## cardoski

Curious if anyone here has the Elunevision 4K 240 2.4 gain screen? I want to pair it with my JVC X500 in a light controlled room, I am shelf mounted just above eye level. I would like to be able to watch TV with some rear lights on, but more importantly I want to be able to clamp the Iris of my PJ all the way down, increasing black levels but still have the similar light output of my current Elunevison 4K 1 gain screen. Right now I have my Iris half way down and the black bars in movies nearly disappear but it is to dim. My screen is nearly as wide as my room and my couch, which is the only seating, is with in the edge of the screen.


----------



## Marco T

I am very curious about the Vivid Pro-Cinema White - 2.4 Gain material too, especially how it compares to legacy HP 2.8 da-lite material. I currently have a 70X70 Da-lite Model B High Power 2.8, which I love. But I am setting up a new Home Theater room , and will need a bigger screen.


Would hate to give up the pop of the HP screen. But I won't stand for an uneven picture, as my current HP 2.8 has very little texture and no hotspotting. Still it would be nice not to have to install black velvet curtains on all room surfaces to get a decent picture.


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marco T*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24262375
> 
> 
> I am very curious about the Vivid Pro-Cinema White - 2.4 Gain material too, especially how it compares to legacy HP 2.8 da-lite material. I currently have a 70X70 Da-lite Model B High Power 2.8, which I love. But I am setting up a new Home Theater room , and will need a bigger screen.
> 
> 
> Would hate to give up the pop of the HP screen. But I won't stand for an uneven picture, as my current HP 2.8 has very little texture and no hotspotting. Still it would be nice not to have to install black velvet curtains on all room surfaces to get a decent picture.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24255444
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone here has the Elunevision 4K 240 2.4 gain screen? I want to pair it with my JVC X500 in a light controlled room, I am shelf mounted just above eye level. I would like to be able to watch TV with some rear lights on, but more importantly I want to be able to clamp the Iris of my PJ all the way down, increasing black levels but still have the similar light output of my current Elunevison 4K 1 gain screen. Right now I have my Iris half way down and the black bars in movies nearly disappear but it is to dim. My screen is nearly as wide as my room and my couch, which is the only seating, is with in the edge of the screen.



I have two samples of the HP 2.4 and one sample of the Elune 2.4. They are the same, in appearance and performance. The Elune advertises a wider viewing cone, I do not see it personally. In my opinion these are the same materials from the same

company and as far as I recall the Elune comes from China. Is the HP made in China?? Other than being identical in every way....hard to tell


----------



## DaVinci2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24255444
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone here has the Elunevision 4K 240 2.4 gain screen? I want to pair it with my JVC X500 in a light controlled room, I am shelf mounted just above eye level. I would like to be able to watch TV with some rear lights on, but more importantly I want to be able to clamp the Iris of my PJ all the way down, increasing black levels but still have the similar light output of my current Elunevison 4K 1 gain screen. Right now I have my Iris half way down and the black bars in movies nearly disappear but it is to dim. My screen is nearly as wide as my room and my couch, which is the only seating, is with in the edge of the screen.


HI Cardoski...same here...Would like to pair it with my eventual JVC X700 with this same screen but with a little ambient light (open concept living room). Wondering as well is anyone here has paired this screen with either the X500 OR X700?

The screen would be 2.35:1 - 121 W x 59 H...Thanks !!


----------



## Marco T

Can you get the Elara screen with reference 4k material? If so, what would be the price bump for a 106" inch 16:9 reference grey? Although I appreciate the luxury of the 5" frame on the reference, its just a little too big for the 106" viewable 16:9 image in my space. The Elara could be made to fit. I would not really want to drop to 100" if at all possible. My viewing distance will be 10-14 feet. Projector is w1070, full light control possible but some slight leakage expected (the HT room is near the bar/sitting room, partial wall but no door.)


----------



## thethirdnut


@MarcoT - that is exactly what I have. 106" Reference 4K 1.0 gain material inside the 3" Elara frame...works well.


----------



## DaVinci2


Hi Marco...I believe it is possible as mention by "thethird nut"..LOL...However, i did make the request...should get an answer soon. Ciao!!


----------



## DaVinci2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marco T*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24277738
> 
> 
> Can you get the Elara screen with reference 4k material? If so, what would be the price bump for a 106" inch 16:9 reference grey? Although I appreciate the luxury of the 5" frame on the reference, its just a little too big for the 106" viewable 16:9 image in my space. The Elara could be made to fit. I would not really want to drop to 100" if at all possible. My viewing distance will be 10-14 feet. Projector is w1070, full light control possible but some slight leakage expected (the HT room is near the bar/sitting room, partial wall but no door.)


Hello Again Marco...Here is a quote from Dave at Eastporters: 

"Some have 5", some are 3.5", it just depends on the screen, but we can pretty much get any screen with 3.5" frame.

5" comes on Reference Studio 4K 100 Screen only but we also have 3.5" frame for the Reference Studio 4K 100 screens as well."

 

So there you have it...they are located in Hamilton Ontario..I believe it's not too far from where you are.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Marco T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roxiedog13*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24270026
> 
> 
> 
> I have two samples of the HP 2.4 and one sample of the Elune 2.4. They are the same, in appearance and performance. The Elune advertises a wider viewing cone, I do not see it personally. In my opinion these are the same materials from the same
> 
> company and as far as I recall the Elune comes from China. Is the HP made in China?? Other than being identical in every way....hard to tell



@roxiedog13,


Is your material from Elunevision the Vivid Pro-Cinema White 2.4 or the Reference Purebright 4k 2.4? If I can get a slightly longer ceiling mount a high gain screen would probably be my best bet. even the draper screen selector agrees







Looks like the HP 2.4 fabric would work very well for me.


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roxiedog13*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24270026
> 
> 
> 
> I have two samples of the HP 2.4 and one sample of the Elune 2.4. They are the same, in appearance and performance. The Elune advertises a wider viewing cone, I do not see it personally. In my opinion these are the same materials from the same
> 
> company and as far as I recall the Elune comes from China. Is the HP made in China?? Other than being identical in every way....hard to tell



Elunevision used to advertise the same viewing cone as Da-lite for their high gain screens, and then one day I went on their website and their viewing cone somehow jumped to 100 degrees. I also had samples of HP 2.4 and Elune's 2.4 and agree that they are identical. I bought the Da-lite Cinema Contour for the simple fact that they are honest in their marketing of their screen, unlike EluneVision.


----------



## aab1

I've had my 106" EluneVision manual pull down screen for a few weeks now and had been too busy to mention a major problem I had that others might also.


The screen was advertised as 99" wide with the casing, so I thought it would be fine to install between 2 walls that are 101" apart, but when I got it it didn't fit because the 99" they state does not include the soldered on 1" bracket on each side, in reality it's 101" wide and was literally 1/16" too long to fit between both walls. Luckily there's a Window on one of the walls so I ended up having the screen end inside the window frame and amazingly it left just enough room to install horizontal blinds so it ended up working but others might not be so lucky. By the way the room isn't that narrow, there's a closet at the opposite side of the window which reduces the width to 101" for the depth of the closet.


----------



## aab1

Something else I wanted to mention, I have my screen pull down in front of a desk and I had my phone behind the desk so each time it rang I would rush to lift the screen up (not retract it, literally lift it up into a U shape) and I ended up getting a major "crack" in the middle of the screen. I read that using a heat gun would make it disappear and it did, but I left it slightly too long and it "stretched" the screen in that area and now it's slightly wavy, better than the crack and not very noticeable, but is there a way to solve this or will it fix itself? It seems to be getting better as days go by.


I obviously now always retract it properly and put another phone elsewhere so I can answer calls without having to pull the screen up/


Thanks


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marco T*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24293157
> 
> 
> @roxiedog13,
> 
> 
> Is your material from Elunevision the Vivid Pro-Cinema White 2.4 or the Reference Purebright 4k 2.4? If I can get a slightly longer ceiling mount a high gain screen would probably be my best bet. even the draper screen selector agrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the HP 2.4 fabric would work very well for me.



I believe it was the PureBright 4K 2.4 but will have to confirm .


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab1*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24297601
> 
> 
> I've had my 106" EluneVision manual pull down screen for a few weeks now and had been too busy to mention a major problem I had that others might also.
> 
> 
> The screen was advertised as 99" wide with the casing, so I thought it would be fine to install between 2 walls that are 101" apart, but when I got it it didn't fit because the 99" they state does not include the soldered on 1" bracket on each side, in reality it's 101" wide and was literally 1/16" too long to fit between both walls. Luckily there's a Window on one of the walls so I ended up having the screen end inside the window frame and amazingly it left just enough room to install horizontal blinds so it ended up working but others might not be so lucky. By the way the room isn't that narrow, there's a closet at the opposite side of the window which reduces the width to 101" for the depth of the closet.



Most manufactured screens are measured by the case and any attachment brackets are additional. You have to look at the detailed drawing it usually will show brackets that are not included in the case measurement.

Not sure how they can get away with this as it is false. The standard should be to give the total width with mounting hardware .


----------



## roxiedog13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marco T*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24293157
> 
> 
> @roxiedog13,
> 
> 
> Is your material from Elunevision the Vivid Pro-Cinema White 2.4 or the Reference Purebright 4k 2.4? If I can get a slightly longer ceiling mount a high gain screen would probably be my best bet. even the draper screen selector agrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the HP 2.4 fabric would work very well for me.



It was indeed the Pure-Bright 4K that I have. My guess is the Vivid is the old Da-Lite 2.8 glass bead and the Pure-Bright the new Da-Lite 2.4. I cannot confirm this but I can say from my testing there is no difference between the Da-Lite HP2.4 and the Elune Vision Pure-Bright 2.4 .


----------



## Marco T

Thanks Roxiedog13, the Pure-Bright 4k is way out of my price range.


----------



## Angus.Young

I'm considering getting a 100" fixed,


however I have some questions.


My house is a 4 level split, and the screen would be going into the basement. The problem is the access to the storage/crawlspace would be behind the screen.


How easy would it be to remove the screen for access to the door? Well mini door really but anyway...


I wouldn't have to be in there a lot.. probably 1-2 times a month at most.. but I would need access and moving the access unfortunately does not work because it is a small space.


I was thinking I could mount the screen on some kind of easy disconnect hooks or something and then just set it off to the side when I need to get in.


Does this sound feasible? Is the screen strong enough to put up with this kind of movement without causing any harmful affects?


Thank You!


----------



## ash_man

Two thoughts come to mind, although I have to tell you I am not the handy type and would have no clue how to build what I am about to suggest.


Is there enough room on the wall for you to build some sort of system that would allow the screen to slide on rails, so you could slide it out of the way to gain access to the door to the crawlspace? Or perhaps if the wall is big enough you could slide the screen up?


My other thought is to build a frame with hinges of some sort that would allow you to lift the screen up from the bottom in the same way you would lift a garage door, out and up from the bottom?


I don't know how feasible these ideas are, but I thought I would share them anway


----------



## albert-canuck

I would get a motorized screen as the easiest solution.


----------



## Angus.Young

Motorized might be best option but it's more money and more things to break.


No room for it to slide to the side. Flip up could possibly work but I'm not to handy either










Anyone know the performance and look of a motorized screen vs fixed? I'd be somewhat concerned about the increased chances for wrinkles and it not being 100% tensioned? Or is this nothing to worry about?


----------



## albert-canuck

I have had my motorized 92" EluneVision screen for a couple of years now and have had no problems at all. The motor works like new and there are no wrinkles in the screen, the tension seems to still be uniform. A projected image looks fine but I wonder if the higher priced reference screen would be better? I don't notice any texturing or hot spots but perhaps the other screen would show more detail? It is hard to tell without comparing them side by side.


I also have a pull down screen of the same size but the motorized one is much more convenient.


----------



## ash_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albert-canuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24363861
> 
> 
> I have had my motorized 92" EluneVision screen for a couple of years now and have had no problems at all. The motor works like new and there are no wrinkles in the screen, the tension seems to still be uniform. A projected image looks fine but I wonder if the higher priced reference screen would be better? I don't notice any texturing or hot spots but perhaps the other screen would show more detail? It is hard to tell without comparing them side by side.
> 
> 
> I also have a pull down screen of the same size but the motorized one is much more convenient.





Do you leave your motorized screen down most of the time, or do you have it rolled up when not in use?


----------



## albert-canuck

I usually roll it up, though for the past week it has been down. I watch 4-5 movies a week for the past couple years so it has been up and down quite a few times. Never had a problem and the motor works just as smoothly as when I bought it.


----------



## zuluwalker

Milosh,


When do you plan to release a product that offers retrofit masking for 2.35:1 on a 16x9 Reference screen?


I dream about this for my screen...


Thanks so much for answering.

Aaron


----------



## N2Sand

Does anybody know how to make the 12V remote trigger learn the screen code. I just received and installed my 120" Reference Studio 4K AudioWeave tensioned screen and the remote trigger doesn't activate the screen out of the box. I don't see a hole in the screen end cap like the remote instructions indicate and pressing the up and stop buttons on the wall trigger per the screen instructions doesn't seem to do anything either.


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24387129
> 
> 
> Milosh,
> 
> 
> When do you plan to release a product that offers retrofit masking for 2.35:1 on a 16x9 Reference screen?
> 
> 
> I dream about this for my screen...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for answering.
> 
> Aaron


Monoprice has that.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simpleHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1170#post_24397266
> 
> 
> Monoprice has that.



Thanks for the tip. I took a quick look but can not find a retrofit masking screen for my current screen. Can you send me a link please? All I could find were screens that had the masking options built in.


----------



## simpleHT

^^ Sorry, probably I misunderstood you. MP has framed screen with build-in masking mechanism (they call it multi-format), as you noted. If you want masking for existing fixed frame screen, I think it can be DIY.


----------



## stallionishere


Elunevision makes a great screen. Best bang for your buck along with a Sony 55 es you cant go wrong


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stallionishere*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24400058
> 
> 
> yes. I have the 106" reference 4k tension motorized one and I can tell you with the epson 5030UB is it amazing. great match for this projector. I highly recomend this screen.You can find it for around $1100.oo and if you read many reviews it is better than some costing 2 1/2 times as much. They have the best whites around.



I am using a fixed frame 108" with an Epson 6010 that is ISF calibrated to very good effect. I am pleased with overall image and consistently impressed with what it cost me. This is my second screen from Elunevision.


----------



## yourtoys7

106" with benq 1070

Open room (kitchen/ family room) with 2 patio doors, use drapes with lined with cotton for extra light filtration. I can watch a movie any time of the day


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourtoys7*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24422001
> 
> 
> 106" with benq 1070
> 
> Open room (kitchen/ family room) with 2 patio doors, use drapes with lined with cotton for extra light filtration. I can watch a movie any time of the day


Which screen is this? I have benq w1080st installed in family room with some ambient light. I am looking for a screen that I can occasionally enjoy the big screen during to day.


----------



## hussain

Hi,


I am looking to buy elunevision 2.35 accoustic weave 135" screen. I cannot find any review on the internet and I do not have the oppurtunity to demo the screen.


Can somebody provide me feedback of how good these screens are . I have Panasonic pt-ae8000 projector in a dedicated windowless home theatre. How would 3d look with this screen and projector.


Thanks


----------



## yourtoys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simpleHT*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24427744
> 
> 
> Which screen is this? I have benq w1080st installed in family room with some ambient light. I am looking for a screen that I can occasionally enjoy the big screen during to day.



EluneVision 106" Reference Studio 4K Tab-tensioned - 1.0 Gain


Its pricy but investment for many years to come, I'm sure I'll change projector couple of times before the need to change the screen. Looks awesome and always tight/ strait.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hussain*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24428069
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy elunevision 2.35 accoustic weave 135" screen. I cannot find any review on the internet and I do not have the oppurtunity to demo the screen.
> 
> 
> Can somebody provide me feedback of how good these screens are . I have Panasonic pt-ae8000 projector in a dedicated windowless home theatre. How would 3d look with this screen and projector.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a 145" 2.35. I'm very happy with the screen. I have an EPSON 6020 so same LCD chips as the 8000. Order a sample and check it out before you buy.


check out my build thread and *this post* for some more info


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24429433
> 
> 
> I have a 145" 2.35. I'm very happy with the screen. I have an EPSON 6020 so same LCD chips as the 8000. Order a sample and check it out before you buy.
> 
> 
> check out my build thread and *this post* for some more info



Oooo NICE projector!!


----------



## Murse1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24429433
> 
> 
> I have a 145" 2.35. I'm very happy with the screen. I have an EPSON 6020 so same LCD chips as the 8000. Order a sample and check it out before you buy.
> 
> 
> check out my build thread and *this post* for some more info


.


How big is your home theater? I am also looking at this screen and want to get an idea of how it will look on a false wall I'm building.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murse1024*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24436329
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> How big is your home theater? I am also looking at this screen and want to get an idea of how it will look on a false wall I'm building.



My room is basically 20' x 20'

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1465533/like-a-boss-theater-build


----------



## Hound888

Just purchased the Elunevision 115" Reference Audioweave 4k fixed frame from Eastporters and should be getting it tomorrow. A friend got their reference screen a couple years ago and was really happy so I decided to try their acoustically transparent screen.


I was almost going to buy the Jamestown with Seymour XD or the Elite Screen Prime Vision AT screens but for some reason kept coming back to the Elunevision.


Anyone else using this screen?


I'm currently using the Accuscreen 106" grey AT screen and not really happy with it. Its so light and not straight so if I don't use hooks at the bottom, it comes off my wall a few inches.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hound888*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24464874
> 
> 
> Just purchased the Elunevision 115" Reference Audioweave 4k fixed frame from Eastporters and should be getting it tomorrow. A friend got their reference screen a couple years ago and was really happy so I decided to try their acoustically transparent screen.
> 
> 
> I was almost going to buy the Jamestown with Seymour XD or the Elite Screen Prime Vision AT screens but for some reason kept coming back to the Elunevision.
> 
> 
> Anyone else using this screen?
> 
> 
> I'm currently using the Accuscreen 106" grey AT screen and not really happy with it. Its so light and not straight so if I don't use hooks at the bottom, it comes off my wall a few inches.



Congrats!!!! Welcome to the Club!!!!


----------



## hussain

Hi,


How does the elune vision audioweave 4k compare with the established giant Da-Lite and Stewart.


Also what is the gain on this screen.


Thanks for help


----------



## Hound888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24469954
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! Welcome to the Club!!!!



Thanks! I'm enjoying it very much and would reccomend it to anyone looking for a reference AT screen at a reasonable price.


----------



## Hound888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hussain*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24471780
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> How does the elune vision audioweave 4k compare with the established giant Da-Lite and Stewart.
> 
> 
> Also what is the gain on this screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks for help



You'd have to see these side by side to really compare them and I doubt any users here can do that.


They do say it is better than any AT screen and would give your money back if not satisfied so there isn't really a risk. Plus I'm sure the Stewart and Da-Lite are at least 2-3 times the cost of the Elunevision equivalent.


According to their website, gain is 1.15.


----------



## LoudDad


Actual effective gain was discussed earlier in this forum.

I believe the screen material has a 1.15 gain, but the effective gain because of the perforations works out to about 0.95.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoudDad*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24472806
> 
> 
> Actual effective gain was discussed earlier in this forum.
> 
> I believe the screen material has a 1.15 gain, but the effective gain because of the perforations works out to about 0.95.



My subjective comparison to various screens puts it at about .95 as well.


----------



## zadar

Hey, just started working on putting together my 115 fixed frame audio weave reference 4k screen and it feels like the audio weave screen is too small for the frame size. What am I doing wrong? I followed the instructions to begin at the middle of the left (right) side but then the other middle side cannot be stretched to that end.


----------



## Hound888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zadar*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24505568
> 
> 
> Hey, just started working on putting together my 115 fixed frame audio weave reference 4k screen and it feels like the audio weave screen is too small for the frame size. What am I doing wrong? I followed the instructions to begin at the middle of the left (right) side but then the other middle side cannot be stretched to that end.



I went through the same thing last week with the exact same screen you have. Tried doing it as per the instructions but it was too hard. Called Dave at Eastporters and he suggested starting on the corners of each side.


I put a couple clips in each corner for both the long and short frames and then went on towards the middle.


Make no mistake, this is preferably a two person job. I was able to do 80% of it myself as the wife was "busy" but my thumbs were sore for days afterwards.


Just take it slow and make sure you stretch it out properly and get the rod into the channel. After putting mine together, there was a slight ripple effect on the bottom left corner because it didn't stretch it out enough there.


Good luck, the end result is definitely worth the short term pain


----------



## cardoski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zadar*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24505568
> 
> 
> Hey, just started working on putting together my 115 fixed frame audio weave reference 4k screen and it feels like the audio weave screen is too small for the frame size. What am I doing wrong? I followed the instructions to begin at the middle of the left (right) side but then the other middle side cannot be stretched to that end.




When I set mine up I thought the same thing. Years of construction gives me strong hands







, I really had to pull hard but everything worked out perfect.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardoski*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24507309
> 
> 
> When I set mine up I thought the same thing. Years of construction gives me strong hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I really had to pull hard but everything worked out perfect.



Congrats getting it up and ready. Be sure to let us know your impressions. Words are far more useful than screen shots of an image. But I know I would enjoy seeing pics of it in your room set-up.


----------



## cardoski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24507991
> 
> 
> Congrats getting it up and ready. Be sure to let us know your impressions. Words are far more useful than screen shots of an image. But I know I would enjoy seeing pics of it in your room set-up.




I have had mine for over a year now, mine is not the audio weave model. But is the fixed frame 4K screen, it has been wonderful, a uniform sharp picture. So far I have used a BenQ W7000 and a JVC X500. My room is covered in Velvet so is a black hole. I really can not complain as there is no visible texture on the image even when I go up close.  


Here is a picture I took with my camera phone so it really does not do justice, also in the picture are my newly built DIY masking panels. Too me it looks like a giant Plasma, only better cause it is giant. I am actually saveing to get an even bigger screen and it will be another Elunevison.


----------



## zadar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hound888*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24506676
> 
> 
> I went through the same thing last week with the exact same screen you have. Tried doing it as per the instructions but it was too hard. Called Dave at Eastporters and he suggested starting on the corners of each side.
> 
> 
> I put a couple clips in each corner for both the long and short frames and then went on towards the middle.
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, this is preferably a two person job. I was able to do 80% of it myself as the wife was "busy" but my thumbs were sore for days afterwards.
> 
> 
> Just take it slow and make sure you stretch it out properly and get the rod into the channel. After putting mine together, there was a slight ripple effect on the bottom left corner because it didn't stretch it out enough there.
> 
> 
> Good luck, the end result is definitely worth the short term pain




Victory is mine! Thanks for the input-exactly what I needed!


----------



## Kamikaze13

Hey guys I'm looking for some input. I'm planning on going to a CIH scope screen 120" width. I'm interested in the reference 4k 2.35:1 Screen.


The 5" frame probably looks really nice but I'm thinking I'd rather have a larger viewing size and go with the 3.5" frame, especially for 16:9 material.


Any thoughts?


----------



## yourtoys7

I have, EluneVision 106" Reference Studio 4K Tab-tensioned, one thing that starting to bother me is the noise of the motor in the evening, and if I come home at 11:30pm to watch something while my family is slipping, it sound soo loud







.

Is there a way to change for quite motor? Im gonna call eastporters to see if something new coming out or there is a way to exchange to motor.


----------



## Thrillho

I've got the Titan 106" Motorized which I can only assume uses the same motor. It is not loud at all. I mean I can obviously hear it but it's nowhere near the volume of what I would listen to a movie or show late at night.


----------



## albert-canuck

I have the 92" motorized screen and it is reasonably quiet (but not silent) as well. Perhaps you could leave the screen down until the morning when everyone is awake?


----------



## Angus.Young

I'm working on getting a projector setup in the basement.. and have some questions about screens....


Specifically looking at Elunevision screens... how good/bad are the Elara screens compared to the Reference screens.. would be looking at 100-120 inch.. yet to be determined exactly..


I guess he question is almost 4x or 5x the price for the reference worth it... is the Elara that bad per say? It is an old projector.. a JVC RS1X source material will be from my Blu Ray/DVD collection and a HTPC...



Thank You!..


----------



## yourtoys7

In the day time its not bad at all, but when I come from work and wanna watch something late (work 3-11pm), thats when you really notice how loud the motor is. Just wondering if there is an upgrade to the motor!


----------



## DTI

own the 100 Reference Studio 4K Tab-tensioned mine is noisy too if you look on


top of the canister you will see two mounting tabs that can slide side to side if you tape those


down it can dampen some of the sound that's if your not using them as mounts


----------



## yourtoys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTI*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24548180
> 
> 
> own the 100 Reference Studio 4K Tab-tensioned mine is noisy too if you look on
> 
> 
> top of the canister you will see two mounting tabs that can slide side to side if you tape those
> 
> 
> down it can dampen some of the sound that's if your not using them as mounts



thanks, will look into that.


----------



## yourtoys7

Just noticed on their website it states "whisper-quiet motor operation" not sure how thats measured, but I'll have to take a drive to their show room to verify if theirs are "whisper-quiet", I might just have a defective motor!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angus.Young*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24547722
> 
> 
> I'm working on getting a projector setup in the basement.. and have some questions about screens....
> 
> 
> Specifically looking at Elunevision screens... how good/bad are the Elara screens compared to the Reference screens.. would be looking at 100-120 inch.. yet to be determined exactly..
> 
> 
> I guess he question is almost 4x or 5x the price for the reference worth it... is the Elara that bad per say? It is an old projector.. a JVC RS1X source material will be from my Blu Ray/DVD collection and a HTPC...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!..



I owned an Elara II Grey, and now a 4k reference. If I could have seen the 4k way back when I was entertaining the idea of the Elara I would never have bought the Elara.


Hands down, my image is way way better off on the Reference. Dig deep, sell your wedding band, break the piggie bank, find a way and get the reference.


(Okay, don't sell your wedding band. But make it happen)


No regrets here other than I bought an unnecessary screen in the beginning. Love my reference 4k.


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTI*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1200#post_24548180
> 
> 
> own the 100 Reference Studio 4K Tab-tensioned mine is noisy too if you look on
> 
> 
> top of the canister you will see two mounting tabs that can slide side to side if you tape those
> 
> 
> down it can dampen some of the sound that's if your not using them as mounts


I don't own the screen, but I thought there is a tightening screw that you can tight down the slide?


----------



## Angus.Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24571048
> 
> 
> I owned an Elara II Grey, and now a 4k reference. If I could have seen the 4k way back when I was entertaining the idea of the Elara I would never have bought the Elara.
> 
> 
> Hands down, my image is way way better off on the Reference. Dig deep, sell your wedding band, break the piggie bank, find a way and get the reference.
> 
> 
> (Okay, don't sell your wedding band. But make it happen)
> 
> 
> No regrets here other than I bought an unnecessary screen in the beginning. Love my reference 4k.



Thanks for the advice.. I will probably go with the Reference then.. I think I will go with the 100"... I could go a bit bigger.. but I think this should work well as it leaves me some adjustment room...


----------



## scotter

I was looking at EluneVision for my basement. I am working on the remodel now and doing framing and insulation. At a stopping point regarding the screen because I can't decide between building a finished box up in between two joists and going with the ceiling/wall mount EluneVision (the 4K model) or taking some measurements of my spacing (exact joist locations, etc) and plan for the in-ceiling version of the same screen. The primary issue is that I don't have a ton of space between the joists because of some conduit and HVAC issues. I can probably get a 5.5" x 6" rectangle in-between the joists (inside finished space, drywall or real thin plywood finished like the rest of the ceiling w/ texture and paint).


Can anyone with the 4K model look and get some measurements of the total HxW needed to comfortably fit the on-wall version into a space? Elune says that the housing is 4 inches by 4 inches, but I can't tell how big the two mounting pieces are. Also, it 'appears' that the screen has power and control coming off the right (so stage left)? presumably the motor, height set controls and the motor control is loaded on one side?


Regarding the in-ceiling version, it's a bit more money (and a bit bigger all together) and oddly, I think it might look more commercial than just having a finished, inverted soffit between the joists. Also, with the inverted 'box' I can paint the ceiling and have it all match where the in-ceiling looks like it might be a bear to paint the plastic trim (not sure I would even try).


Any thoughts on any of this?


Thanks


----------



## alvink


So after reading up on ambient light rejection screens I decided to go with the (EluneVision Reference PureBright 4K 240 - 2.4 gain Fixed frame screen), due to the price and being available locally.   (That being said I was considering the Black Diamond 1.4 edge, DnP Blade, Elitescreens CineGrey5D and a few others.)

 

After talking to Milosh from Eastporters I went ahead and purchased the Elune Vision Pure Bright screen in 92"  After putting the screen together I was very excited to test it out.  I had high hopes with this screen being able to work with my (Benq W1080st) short throw projector.

 

*I was very disappointed *as the pictures below show that the screen has no better results than my current wall......  I really wanted this screen to work and with the site stating that it has ambient light rejection properties as well as getting recommended by Milosh, the screen did not do one bit of ambient light rejecting. 

 

Open to suggestions, maybe the way I set it up was wrong?  

(It would be a hassle to pack everything up and send it back..)

 

Benq W1080st is position 60inchs away from the screen, (Front On, no lens shift)

 

Picture:
1. showing screen vs my wall with no ambient light 
2. showing screen vs my wall with small night lamp on
3. showing screen vs my wall with room lights and night lamp on.
4. The box of the item.
 
EluneVision Screen info page:
http://www.elunevision.com/purebright.html
 
Looking forward in what you guys think.
Alvin.


----------



## nightfly85

Before throwing in the towel, I'd get a light meter and measure the contrast and brightness differences between your two test subjects. Light rejection helps retain contrast.


----------



## alvink

Thanks for the suggestion. Ya I can measure it and everything... But If I can't even see the difference with my eye then what's the point? Maybe I was looking at too many black Diamond and other ambient light rejection demo videos, the difference is very noticeable. Also I'm an vfx artist so I definitely am able to pick up fine details like contract levels and sharpness with my eyes.


----------



## nightfly85

I wonder if that 2.4 screen is angular or retro reflective....they both have their benefits and detractors.


I noticed in your pics your screen is surrounded by white walls and even a table or something down in front. I assume your ceiling is also white along with the side -walls. All that white a contrast and picture killer. You'd be surprised how much light from your PJ finds its way to your ceiling and other near-by surfaces and finds its way back to your screen.


Is this your first screen and or first screen in this location?


I have a Dalite 2.8 Hi-power 104" 2.35 screen. It is angular reflective. But it can only do so much light rejection and truly any direct light really hurts the image quite badly. It does boost the image brightness as long as you're in the viewing cone, but it really drops off after that.


One of the cheapest and best "screen" upgrades I did was to put some black felt along the top of my screen case to absorb the light reflected onto the ceiling from my PJ. I already have dark walls and the area below the screen is also dark. Thus what little light finds its way my screen now, it can handle and I don't notice any more.


----------



## alvink


Ya you are right, white walls are the number one killer for the image. With that being said that's one thing which I can't change.  I went to go take a look at black diamond 1.4 today. The Zero edge is pretty sexy but definitely has it's draw backs such as sparkles and viewing angle.   I also viewed the Elitescreen fixed frame cyber white, the frame is the exact same as my EluneVision fixed frame with the same bezel and velvet finish.  This brings me to speculate that they use the same china manufacture and just put their branding on it.  Back to the drawing board. Any suggestion on screens would be grateful.   I was thinking about getting a cheap manual or electric screen and apply this screen paint on it.

 

Screen paint:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rO8x0n2wvE

http://www.digital1crystal-screen-paint.com/Digital1-paint-video-demo2.html

 

EliteScreen Spectrum2:

http://www.amazon.ca/Screens-SPM91H-E12-Spectrum2-Electric-Projection/dp/B00C6HFFOQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398565382&sr=8-2&keywords=elitescreen+Spectrum2

 

What do you guys think?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alvink*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24637648
> 
> 
> So after reading up on ambient light rejection screens I decided to go with the (EluneVision Reference PureBright 4K 240 - 2.4 gain Fixed frame screen), due to the price and being available locally.   (That being said I was considering the Black Diamond 1.4 edge, DnP Blade, Elitescreens CineGrey5D and a few others.)
> 
> 
> After talking to Milosh from Eastporters I went ahead and purchased the Elune Vision Pure Bright screen in 92"  After putting the screen together I was very excited to test it out.  I had high hopes with this screen being able to work with my (Benq W1080st) short throw projector.
> 
> *I was very disappointed *as the pictures below show that the screen has no better results than my current wall......  I really wanted this screen to work and with the site stating that it has ambient light rejection properties as well as getting recommended by Milosh, the screen did not do one bit of ambient light rejecting.
> 
> Open to suggestions, maybe the way I set it up was wrong?
> (It would be a hassle to pack everything up and send it back..)
> 
> Benq W1080st is position 60inchs away from the screen, (Front On, no lens shift)
> 
> 
> Picture:
> 1. showing screen vs my wall with no ambient light
> 2. showing screen vs my wall with small night lamp on
> 3. showing screen vs my wall with room lights and night lamp on.
> 4. The box of the item.
> 
> EluneVision Screen info page:
> http://www.elunevision.com/purebright.html
> 
> Looking forward in what you guys think.
> Alvin.



My first thought and question is, "Are you using the same setting on your projector for dark light controlled viewing, as you do when the lights are on?"


The different setting, sometimes uniquely named by manufacturer, set the light output and adjust color and contrast for different viewing environments. Such as Cinema for dark 100% light controlled, and Living Room for day light viewing (lights on). Though these are just two quick examples, and by no means the only two names which they could labeled, they do demonstrate my point that you need to use two unique settings for two unique environments. Watching the opposite setting could create negative results. Such as Cinema with lights on would be dull and no pop in the picture. Using Living Room in the dark would create very bright colors and look artificial or like a hyper palette of color.


----------



## cardoski

Personally I would set up curtains on either side of the screen. Something that can be easily removed, the reflections off the wall just kill th image. You would need massive lumens to counter that. Curtains would be cheaper and likely more effective. I have a completely black room and the effect is unreal, but even a few well placed treatments will make a world of difference.


----------



## albert-canuck

You beat me to it. I just added blackout curtains on the side walls in my room. It is an open concept room with large openings on the sides that allow light to enter and light green walls with a white ceiling. The black curtains have really made a big difference, allowing me to now watch the projector in the day time. It used to be washed out looking like your day time picture. The thermotex black out curtains cover 10'w x 8'h on each entrance and cost me about $250 with the rods. My next upgrade will be to put black material on the ceiling above the projector extending about 6' in front of it. Like you, painting everything black was out of the question as my stereo 2 ch/ht is in the dining room.


----------



## alvink

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm currently using a custom setting for both daylight and in the dark. It only has a slight boost in contrast to make the image pop a little, the rest is at default setting. I have tried out all the other modes and find that they don't work as well. As for the curtains.. I'll have to see.. The wife doesn't want the bedroom to be blacked out... Do you guys mind to post some photos of your setup?


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Alvin


From looking at your photos, they were taken basically out of the sweet spot of that screen. All ambient light rejecting screens from any manufacturer only have a limited sweet spot where the imagine is the brightest and where the it concentrates the light. There is usually a lot of misunderstanding when it comes to screens of this nature. Higher gain screens concentrate the light into the smaller viewing angle and within that viewing cone that's where you get the benefit. PM me your setup, where your projector is located, where you are seated in relation to the screen and projector and I can help you figure it out.


A lot of screen manufacturers use the same frames and as many of the frames come from the same aluminum factory which is just a universal fact as an aluminum supplier creates a mold and everyone buys it. The material however is not the same as the Elite Cyber White and we don't make our screens in the same place as Elite, Elite has their own factory which just makes Elite Screens, just an FYI.


Ps. I sent you a PM.


Also just an FYI for people considering the Reference Purebright 4K,


This is pasted directly from our website:
http://elunevision.com/pbfixed-features.html 


Retro-Reflective - *Proper Installation Required*


To achieve the high brightness output, Reference PureBright 4K screens are retro-reflective, which means the light is focused and reflected directly back towards the light source, rather than scattered equally in all directions. In this way, the light from the projector is concentrated and amplified within a smaller viewing cone. This means proper installation is crucial to get the best picture from the Reference PureBright 4K Screen.


Installation Guidelines:


Place the projector as close as to the eye level of the viewing audience (table-mounting, shelf-mounting or ceiling mount with longer drop-down). EluneVision recommends the lens of the projector to be placed no more than 4.5 feet from eye level.


The projector and the audience should be horizontally centered with respect to the screen, as this will give dramatically higher brightness, contrast, and ambient-light rejection properties


The Reference PureBright 4K screen (and any other high-gain or ambient light-rejecting screen) is not recommended in the following room scenarios:


The projector is mounted at a height much different than the viewing audience's eye level


The projector is not horizontally centered with respect to the screen and/or the sitting arrangement is not tightly horizontally centered with the screen

*So in a nutshell, if you are in the sweet spot, the image is very bright and your projector will look like a giant TV, but if you are outside of the sweet spot, then brightness will quickly drop off and the screen will effectively go from 2.4 gain down progressively to 1.0 gain.*


For any one considering the PureBright 4K, and have questions if that is the correct screen for your setup, feel free to PM me.


Thanks

Dave

EluneVision


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alvink*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24637648
> 
> 
> Open to suggestions, maybe the way I set it up was wrong?
> (It would be a hassle to pack everything up and send it back..)
> 
> Benq W1080st is position 60inchs away from the screen, (Front On, no lens shift)



To get the best results the projector should be further back and as close to eye level as possible. Image the best set up for HP screen as the projector is shooting over your shoulder...the further you move from this the less the HP will work.


Your short throw projector is creating quite an angle for the light path....if you do the math it's like having the projector 10 feet above your head...not ideal. (unless you sit at 5' away)


----------



## DTI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourtoys7*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24550701
> 
> 
> Just noticed on their website it states "whisper-quiet motor operation" not sure how thats measured, but I'll have to take a drive to their show room to verify if theirs are "whisper-quiet", I might just have a defective motor!



Did you get a chance to drive to their show room and check if the motors on the screens they have on display make as much noise as yours does


----------



## albert-canuck

I had been thinking about it for a while and after reading these recent posts about the Elunevision Reference screens I decided to take the plunge (it's only money, right?). I ordered today an Elunevision Reference 4K 106" motorized screen to replace my 92" Titan motorized screen.


I have found that I can fit in a slightly larger screen and I am hoping that the picture will be clearer on the new screen. I did not find anything wrong with the picture on the old one but since I was upgrading the size I thought why not try a higher quality screen as well. The replaced one is going into my bedroom HT to replace a pull down version (which I never got the knack of for raising it back up without difficulty).


I will try to take some pictures with each screen for comparison when it arrives. My room is only semi dark even with my recent black-out curtains and the projector is a Mitsubishi HC-5. The Titan has a 1.2 gain compared to 1.0 gain with the reference screen. Hopefully the difference in brightness won't be a factor.


----------



## yourtoys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTI*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24709087
> 
> 
> Did you get a chance to drive to their show room and check if the motors on the screens they have on display make as much noise as yours does



Not yet, but I'm planing on it, as well I'll record the video with voice from my viewing position and compare to the one in show room.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albert-canuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24716072
> 
> 
> I had been thinking about it for a while and after reading these recent posts about the Elunevision Reference screens I decided to take the plunge (it's only money, right?). I ordered today an Elunevision Reference 4K 106" motorized screen to replace my 92" Titan motorized screen.
> 
> 
> I have found that I can fit in a slightly larger screen and I am hoping that the picture will be clearer on the new screen. I did not find anything wrong with the picture on the old one but since I was upgrading the size I thought why not try a higher quality screen as well. The replaced one is going into my bedroom HT to replace a pull down version (which I never got the knack of for raising it back up without difficulty).
> 
> 
> I will try to take some pictures with each screen for comparison when it arrives. My room is only semi dark even with my recent black-out curtains and the projector is a Mitsubishi HC-5. The Titan has a 1.2 gain compared to 1.0 gain with the reference screen. Hopefully the difference in brightness won't be a factor.



Congrats on your choice!


----------



## albert-canuck

Picked up my 106" reference 4K screen today and unpacked it. Very well packed and not a scratch on it. I noticed there are three plates bolted to the bottom of the weight for the screen to keep it from moving around in shipping. Two bolts on each of these brackets are so tight that I broke the handle on my screw driver and stripped one bolt.







What gorilla put these on? I had to pry two of them off, resulting in deep scratches on the heavy rod. Luckily the scratches are on the back side so after I touch them up with paint, no one will ever notice.


I haven't installed it yet as I have to remove the 92" screen first and replace the ceiling brackets. I will have to buy some toggle bolts tomorrow to attach the new brackets to the ceiling. I think I might need help putting up the new screen as it is longer and heavier than the other one (which is going in the bedroom HT). It does attach easily to the brackets and seems to be a nicer design than the other one for the 92" Titan screen. The brackets are thicker (though not as wide) and the adjusting screw works more smoothly. I should have it up by Friday night. I am excited to compare it to my cheaper screen. I will try to take some pics then.


----------



## Angus.Young

Nice.. Let us know how big of an improvement it is.. other than just pure size of course...


Did you pick it up right from East Porters?


----------



## albert-canuck

I had the screen shipped from Ontario to me in Manitoba, about 500 miles.


I installed the new brackets today in place of the original ones as they were a new design. I tried to mount the screen myself but it was just too awkward so I called a friend to set it on the brackets. With help it took all of 2 minutes. I centered the screen and adjusted the projector for the new sized screen.


I have only watched a couple of things on it so far but I have noticed that it needs a darker room than the other screen, otherwise it looks more washed out. I guess this makes sense as the new screen has a gain of 1 compared to 1.2 for the old screen. The image is also larger so there is less light intensity (going from 92" to 106"). In a darkened room, the image looks bright with deeper colours. Blacks are also much better on the new screen (darker with more detail). The overall picture looks smoother and more natural. I really like it so far!










I will have to take some comparison pictures between the old screen and the new when I have more time.


----------



## alvink


Hi Guy, 

After returning my (Elune Vision Reference 4K Pure White Fixed Frame.) I decided to Try out the Screen Goo Systems Max Contrast Paint.

 

Why I returned the Elune Screen:

1. Cost more than $1100

2. Wife didn't like the 3.5inch black boarder.

3. Ambient light rejection quality wasn't up to my standard.

(One of the reps said that I needed to setup the screen and projector properly...I had the projector centered yet it still didn't have good results.)

 

Why Screen Goo Systems Max Contrast Paint:

1. Cost way less @ $260

2. Was able to get an edge less design for cheap

3. Screen was not white and had more contrast with ambient light.

4. Did not have hot spotting & Sparkles

5. Good service (answered my questions in detail)

6. A company which has been around

 

I was also looking to try out digital1crystal screen paint, but decided not to:

1. looked like there were more sparkles

2. Didn't get good service, (had a few questions but was brushed off with vague answers.)

3. smaller sized company - (Maybe run by just the owner)

4. Changed their products very fast.  (It's good and bad at the same time)

 

 

Material Used for my current setup:

$36   6 x Velcro Brand Industrial Strength Tape (2 Inches X 4 Feet) - Black

$32   1 x Sintra 4mm 80 x 45 "  (Makes 92" Screen 16:9)

$260  1 x Screen Goo Kit MAX CONTRAST

 

- Current setup Stats:  92" Screen 80x 45

- Benq W1080St Short Throw projector

- Sitting Center position at 55" away from the screen

 

I chose to paint the screen on the Sintra because it had a smoother surface as well as it allowing me to remove the screen and place it else where in the future. (Plus I don't have to purchase the paint again if I ever moved out of my place)

 

Here are some images of my current setup. ( I find that the Goo Systems paint is much better than the Elune Screen.)

That being said I'm still currently not 100% satisfied with my setup as I still can't use my setup during the day without blacking out the room.  (Which I don't want to do)

 

Gona look at Black screen options next.

-  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Rz2jRD7N4UUpN5PnPMNXQ

 

Have gotten a reply from Robert Hart.

I also saw his posts on this forum when he was developing his own black screen.

 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ben38

Awesome Job. Looks like a supernova blade.


----------



## Elies


I just bought an EluneVision Luna screen 120" from Eastporters. Unfortunatly there is V waves. I asked Eastposters for an exchange, but they said that with a 120" screen, V waves are very common and I should buy a tab-tensioned screen.

Do you think that's "ok" to have those waves on brand new screen or it's a manufacturing issue ?

 

Here some pictures.


----------



## albert-canuck

I have three Elunevision screens, two motorized tab tensioned (92" and 106") and a non tab tensioned 92" pull down screen. The pull down screen did not have any waves like yours but it is also much smaller. I replaced the pull down one with the motorized one for convenience (I never got the knack of putting the screen back up consistently).


I have not had to service anything yet from Eastporters (purchased two of the screens from them) but I have found that communication with them is very good. I am currently waiting for a spare bulb from them for my Mitsubishi HC5. I am sure you can work something out with them, good luck.


----------



## Elies


I also have a non tab-tensioned 92" manual pull down which do not has waves. That's why I choosed EluneVision for my new screen. 

They have a 120" tab-tensioned, but the price is twice as much. It's a bit too expensive for me, but I'm afraid that if I'm getting an exchange, that I will still have waves 

 

Anyone here with a 120" or more non tab-tensioned screen and with no waves ?


----------



## nightfly85

Without tensioning you will get some sort of waves, which will likely get worse with age. Screen material thickness affects this as well. Certainly the larger the screen the worst the problem can be. This problem is the primary reason I've gone with Dalite Hipower screens as they are thick and lay flat, but I still got waves on about four different screens.


It's the curse of the roll down. From your pic, your waves look typical to better than most. Only solution is to go fixed or tabbed or paint a wall.


----------



## Elies


Thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to take the 120" tab-tensioned.


----------



## alvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben38*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1230#post_24751102
> 
> 
> Awesome Job. Looks like a supernova blade.


Thanks Ben! Gona give a black screen a try soon. Getting some samples from Robert soon. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Socal Rich

I ordered my screen back on April 9th and are still waiting. How long did you guys have to wait? I sent them an e-mail 4 days ago to check the status and still haven't received a reply. I hope everything goes smoothly with my screen.


----------



## iwanrs

i intent to purchase a *Reference Studio 4K Fixed-Frame 16:9 150" Screen* for my up coming *SONY 4K VPL-VW1100ES* projector.

I believe EluneVision is the only screen that put "4K" trade mark on their screen type (or I am wrong about this).

I hope that has real technological explanation rather than marketing gimmick.


My HT Room is totally light control "bat-Cave" room.


Will that screen "Over Brightness" considering the bright Lumens of Sony VW1100ES?

But I've been told if I go for that big 150" screen I must have 'high Gain" screen to bring up the brightness.

Currently I have 134" Carada Brilliant White screen with 1.4 gain. The EluneVision 4K screen has 2.4 gain, I think.


In fact my personal preference is *brightness of picture* when watching movies/videos on big screen in HT room.


Have anyone any experience with that 150" screen?

Any comments or recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iwanrs*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1260#post_24790505
> 
> 
> i intent to purchase a *Reference Studio 4K Fixed-Frame 16:9 150" Screen* for my up coming *SONY 4K VPL-VW1100ES* projector.
> 
> I believe EluneVision is the only screen that put "4K" trade mark on their screen type (or I am wrong about this).
> 
> I hope that has real technological explanation rather than marketing gimmick.
> 
> 
> My HT Room is totally light control "bat-Cave" room.
> 
> 
> Will that screen "Over Brightness" considering the bright Lumens of Sony VW1100ES?
> 
> But I've been told if I go for that big 150" screen I must have 'high Gain" screen to bring up the brightness.
> 
> Currently I have 134" Carada Brilliant White screen with 1.4 gain. The EluneVision 4K screen has 2.4 gain, I think.
> 
> 
> In fact my personal preference is *brightness of picture* when watching movies/videos on big screen in HT room.
> 
> 
> Have anyone any experience with that 150" screen?
> 
> Any comments or recommendations are much appreciated.



Most all screens on the market will resolve 4K.


----------



## dreameruk

Just like you *Socal Rich* I too ordered a screen, in May, which is nearly 4 weeks ago and haven't had much in the way of email support since. They never specified how long for delivery and the last few emails I have had no response. To be honest I did expect up to 5 weeks, especially since I'm from the UK, but I would have appreciated an estimated delivery time at least. I am beginning to feel like it was a mistake but I can only hope there is an honest reason for the lack of communication. But 2 months waiting, in your case, is just ridiculous!!


----------



## albert-canuck

I ordered mine from EastPorters and it arrived in a couple of weeks. I had very good communications with them, fast response (within a day). I sent my messages to Nathalie at: [email protected]


Hopefully your luck will improve. I like my new 4K reference screen, a nice improvement from the Titan screen I had (which is now in the bedroom). Especially in the darker blacks and more details.


----------



## dreameruk

To be fair, I did say I was in no immediate rush and I didn't expect to have my room finished and all the kit ready to go as quick. Also i am having a custom frame done, but email response was good before I paid for the screen and immediately after but poor since. If there is a genuine delay then no problem. At least communicate this. When I see someone else has been waiting even longer with an order placed the month before then there must be some issue.


I ordered with EluneVision direct.


I don't mind the extra wait if informed and I am expecting it will be worth it. I'm getting a 120" diagonal 2.35 reference studio 4k.


----------



## Thrillho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albert-canuck*  /t/648951/elunevision-screens/1260#post_24803154
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from EastPorters and it arrived in a couple of weeks. I had very good communications with them, fast response (within a day). I sent my messages to Nathalie at: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Hopefully your luck will improve. I like my new 4K reference screen, a nice improvement from the Titan screen I had (which is now in the bedroom). Especially in the darker blacks and more details.



Can you expand upon the differences you see between the Titan and the Reference? I've currently got the Titan and am considering upgrading to the reference for $675. Do you think it's worth the extra?

My primary issue with the Titan (aside from the waves I've got and some motor problems) is the sparklies/texturing. I can see the screen on bright screens does this happen with your reference?


----------



## albert-canuck

I find that the 4K screen is not quite as bright as my previous Titan screen but then it is also a bit larger at 106" vs 92". It is also a gain 1.0 versus 1.2 screen so I need a little darker room for viewing or the picture gets washed out. I have blackout curtains so this is not a big issue for me. I don't see any sparklies or texturing at all with the new screen. I didn't really notice this on the other screen either, though. The biggest difference I notice is in dark scenes where there is a bit more detail and darker blacks. I don't notice much difference in colour accuracy but it is hard to tell without putting the same image on both screens side by side.


I took some pictures of Avatar on the other screen before I replaced it, I will have to find them and take identical ones to compare. I think I'll do this tonight and try to post my results soon.


----------



## dreameruk

Just had confirmation from EluneVision that my screen will be shipping next week.










Hope *socal rich* gets the same news.


----------



## Thrillho

I just a had an experience with Elunevision that I thought I'd share. I hate to sound like a shill but I find we're so quick to pull out the pitchforks when something goes bad that sometimes we should give credit where credit is due.

I jumped into front projection in Dec of 2013 with a Mits 7900 on blowout and I had no idea of what to look for in a screen. I originally purchased a Elunevision Triton manual pull down in Grey as it was a living room setup. The first time I pulled it down to use it, it sprung back up into the frame and warped the bottom corners of the image. I also noticed how dim it was and that grey may not have been the best match for my low lumen projector. I called Eastporters and they upgraded me to the Titan Tab-Tensioned screen for the difference in price. That call happened on Dec 26th and I had the Titan on NYE.

Once I got the Titan installed I noticed how much better the white screen was for my usage and was very pleased with the upgrade except the drop-limiter was non-functional. I called Eastporters again and after a ton of troubleshooting and fix attempts, they got me a new motor. It took a while to get that as it came from China but I appreciated not having to send back the whole unit for repair. Once the motor arrived and was installed everything worked great. I was happy with the service I received and moved on to darkening my room and moving away from the "living-room" type theater into a "dedicated theater". 

After a few more months, the Titan began to develop waves, as this was the whole point of Tab-Tensioning I was disappointed. I decided that I'd had enough of the issues with drop down screens and I'd pull my plasma off the wall and go with a fixed frame. I contacted Elunevision directly as I felt this was outside the responsibility period of the retailer and asked if there was the possibility of trading up to a reference series fixed screen. Dave at Elunevision replied very quickly (on a Saturday) and we worked out a price I felt was very fair. Nathalie at Elunevision called me Monday morning to proceed and I told her I'd call back on Friday and pay. 

Friday morning rolled around I called and before I could finish saying why I was calling she said "Is this Sean?" and pulled my order up. I was impressed with the personal level of service. We got it hammered out and the screen was shipped. 

I received it yesterday (three business days from paying to having the screen in my hands) and set out to assemble it. Everything went to plan and within an hour and a half or so I had it assembled and hung. 

I fired up the projector and WOW. The reference series is amazing. Not a hint of texture or sparklies. Sharpness has increased and corner to corner uniformity is perfect. The image now looks as smooth and detailed as my Plasma does. 

Kudos to Elunevision and Eastporters for making a happy customer and an amazing screen.


----------



## Angus.Young

A Question for those in Canada..

Where are you purchasing your Elunevision screens? I will be looking into getting one soon, the problem I have is, While EastPorters seems to be the direct contact, they are not the best priced..

I can get it cheaper from FS, Best Buy etc.. and those places offer free shipping.

I had emailed EastPorters and asked about price matching etc.. but have heard nothing back... so its kind of put me off buying directly. Even if they would have replied saying sorry we can't.. but no response at all.. doesn't sit to well.. makes me wonder what any support would be like..

Any Advice?


----------



## DTI

Angus.Young said:


> A Question for those in Canada..
> 
> Where are you purchasing your Elunevision screens? I will be looking into getting one soon, the problem I have is, While EastPorters seems to be the direct contact, they are not the best priced..
> 
> I can get it cheaper from FS, Best Buy etc.. and those places offer free shipping.
> 
> I had emailed EastPorters and asked about price matching etc.. but have heard nothing back... so its kind of put me off buying directly. Even if they would have replied saying sorry we can't.. but no response at all.. doesn't sit to well.. makes me wonder what any support would be like..
> 
> Any Advice?


 Just call them on the phone ask them to match or beat the cheaper price


they will


----------



## Angus.Young

Hi Guys, 

Few more questions... can't seem to make up my mind 



On the reference tab tensioned screen, when looking at it the way you would when you project a picture, what side is the power connection on?

Also from the looks of the documentation it ONLY with with the wireless trigger? Or can i use a regular mono 3.5 to trigger it? 

I know it comes with remote and hard wired control as well.. but trigger seems the easiest but i don't see why i should pay 70 when i can buy a cable and run it for about 3 bucks...

thanks!


----------



## DTI

Angus.Young said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Few more questions... can't seem to make up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> On the reference tab tensioned screen, when looking at it the way you would when you project a picture, what side is the power connection on?
> 
> Also from the looks of the documentation it ONLY with with the wireless trigger? Or can i use a regular mono 3.5 to trigger it?
> 
> I know it comes with remote and hard wired control as well.. but trigger seems the easiest but i don't see why i should pay 70 when i can buy a cable and run it for about 3 bucks...
> 
> thanks!


 
When looking at the screen the power cord is on the right side 


cant give you a answer on the trigger


----------



## Angus.Young

DTI said:


> When looking at the screen the power cord is on the right side
> 
> 
> cant give you a answer on the trigger



Thank You..

At least i know what side i should be pulling some wire to...


----------



## miloshj

Angus, sending you a PM!



> I fired up the projector and WOW. The reference series is amazing. Not a hint of texture or sparklies. Sharpness has increased and corner to corner uniformity is perfect. The image now looks as smooth and detailed as my Plasma does.


Glad you're enjoying the screen!

Milosh


----------



## Soulnight

Elix said:


> I've been a happy owner of an 84" Motorized Tab-Tensioned Reference 4K screen for over 3 months now. But as much as I like the convenience and cost/quality factor of this screen I have to admit there is still some texturing and sparkling to the screen. I mean, it is very insignificant but is still present. I know of only 1 company which produces completely textureless screens but they're rigid thus doesn't have the same convenient form-factor as this one. So I still believe this one's is the best value on the market right now (among standard MW screens which are best suited to dedicated HT rooms).


So the Elunevision reference 4k 100 screen is not texture and sparkling free?
@Elix: have you already seen a stewart Snomatt 100?


----------



## Elix

Soulnight said:


> So the Elunevision reference 4k 100 screen is not texture and sparkling free?
> 
> @Elix : have you already seen a stewart Snomatt 100?


Indeed it isn't:


https://imageshack.com/i/0evg99j

Left: Elunevision, Right: ScreenTech rigid screen. Note that both screens are said to be 1.0 gain. Yet EluneVision is quite a bit brighter. And despite the ST screen having less texture, the picture on the left looks sharper (or have more contrast).

I haven't seen any Stewart screens. They are out of my price range anyway.


----------



## cardoski

Elix said:


> Indeed it isn't:
> 
> 
> Left: Elunevision, Right: ScreenTech rigid screen
> 
> I haven't seen any Stewart screens. They are out of my price range.



I wonder if this varies from screen to screen, I have had my fixed frame 4K screen for 2 years and have never seen sparkling or texture.Even right up close it is smooth.


----------



## Soulnight

Elix said:


> Soulnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Elunevision reference 4k 100 screen is not texture and sparkling free?
> 
> @Elix : have you already seen a stewart Snomatt 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it isn't:
> 
> 
> Left: Elunevision, Right: ScreenTech rigid screen. Note that both screens are said to be 1.0 gain. Yet EluneVision is quite a bit brighter. And despite the ST screen having less texture, the picture on the left looks sharper (or have more contrast).
> 
> I haven't seen any Stewart screens. They are out of my price range anyway.
Click to expand...

You say that the Elunevision screen is sharper and at the same time has some structure???


----------



## Elix

Soulnight said:


> You say that the Elunevision screen is sharper and at the same time has some structure???


Indeed. That picture closely represents what I'm seeing. I think the perception of sharper image comes from better contrast properties of the screen. And why does it have visually better contrast - due to brightness difference only or there's something else? I don't know. They're both supposed to be 100% diffusive screens.

https://imageshack.com/i/0evg99j


----------



## Cartoys

Angus.Young said:


> A Question for those in Canada..
> 
> Where are you purchasing your Elunevision screens? I will be looking into getting one soon, the problem I have is, While EastPorters seems to be the direct contact, they are not the best priced..
> 
> I can get it cheaper from FS, Best Buy etc.. and those places offer free shipping.
> 
> I had emailed EastPorters and asked about price matching etc.. but have heard nothing back... so its kind of put me off buying directly. Even if they would have replied saying sorry we can't.. but no response at all.. doesn't sit to well.. makes me wonder what any support would be like..
> 
> Any Advice?


Yah, was actually looking to get a screen as well. Any benefits in ordering the screen from EastPorters as opposed to the Big Box stores which include free shipping,lower msrp price, and 30 day hassle free return? Already have the items in my shopping cart, but would like to hear some advice on this matter. Or better Miloch or Dave could you PM me Thanks.


----------



## zonecoaster1

Cartoys said:


> Yah, was actually looking to get a screen as well. Any benefits in ordering the screen from EastPorters as opposed to the Big Box stores which include free shipping,lower msrp price, and 30 day hassle free return? Already have the items in my shopping cart, but would like to hear some advice on this matter. Or better Miloch or Dave could you PM me Thanks.


Eastporters: Ongoing service and support, upgrade program... I haven't had to use either, yet, but like the fact that they are available.


----------



## Cartoys

Hi

So I just put together a 100" Fixed Reference screen from Dave at East porters, I have not mounted it onto wall yet. 

I noticed there are wrinkles along the sides/corners! And I can not seem to get rid of it. Can not really pull any more since its locked into place already with tension tabs. What the heck Am I supposed to do now?
Whole purpose of fixed was to not get these things? Any one got ideas?


Also, I was also missing 2 screws, 2 washers for my L brackets that hold the corners of my Frame (using 3 screws instead of default 4 on 2 of the corners now). One of the ore-drilled hole in the corner for frame is too large for the default screws! Have to go to home depot and find my self a larger screw and force it in tight now as well. 

I'll give my impressions of the screen later, once I hook up my projector. Still have to get to that as well.


----------



## iwanrs

Cartoys said:


> Hi
> 
> So I just put together a 100" Fixed Reference screen from Dave at East porters, I have not mounted it onto wall yet.
> 
> I noticed there are wrinkles along the sides/corners! And I can not seem to get rid of it. Can not really pull any more since its locked into place already with tension tabs. What the heck Am I supposed to do now?
> Whole purpose of fixed was to not get these things? Any one got ideas?
> 
> 
> Also, I was also missing 2 screws, 2 washers for my L brackets that hold the corners of my Frame (using 3 screws instead of default 4 on 2 of the corners now). One of the ore-drilled hole in the corner for frame is too large for the default screws! Have to go to home depot and find my self a larger screw and force it in tight now as well.
> 
> I'll give my impressions of the screen later, once I hook up my projector. Still have to get to that as well.


I suggest you contact Dave, he know well about Screen and HT technically.
I just mounted my 150" 4K Reference Fix Screen few weeks ago for my Sony VPL-VW1100ES. Everything is OK.


----------



## ben38

Cartoys said:


> Hi
> 
> So I just put together a 100" Fixed Reference screen from Dave at East porters, I have not mounted it onto wall yet.
> 
> I noticed there are wrinkles along the sides/corners! And I can not seem to get rid of it. Can not really pull any more since its locked into place already with tension tabs. What the heck Am I supposed to do now?
> Whole purpose of fixed was to not get these things? Any one got ideas?
> 
> 
> Also, I was also missing 2 screws, 2 washers for my L brackets that hold the corners of my Frame (using 3 screws instead of default 4 on 2 of the corners now). One of the ore-drilled hole in the corner for frame is too large for the default screws! Have to go to home depot and find my self a larger screw and force it in tight now as well.
> 
> I'll give my impressions of the screen later, once I hook up my projector. Still have to get to that as well.


 That screen is awful. A fixed frame screen shouldn't have the slightest hint of a wrinkle. Completely unacceptable. Demand a new screen immediately or a refund.


----------



## Cartoys

Yah, contacted East porters this morning, told them what had happened and show them pictures. They are shipping a whole new unit to me now  *That is some great customer service*, I never even asked for a new unit. (was just thinking of replacing screen only) They just emailed me saying we are shipping you a new one, done. Just gotta take that thing apart now and repack it nicely argh!


Crossing my fingers and hoping the new screen will be perfect!


----------



## RRF

My 100" Reference 4K 100 motorized screen arrived within 3 days from Eastporters. 
This screen is to replace a fixed Carada Precision Brilliant 1.4, as a PT65ZT60 now holds that position.

Packaging was good. Even though it took a hit to the box that went through the cardboard, plastic and all the way to the metal frame, there did not appear to be any damage.
One end-cap on the bar was cracked, probably from the factory, and there were some scratches from the retaining clamps.
All the hardware, cables, remotes etc were present.
Beware of the supplied mounting screws....the metal is very cheap and the Phillips will it strip easily.

Instructions were adequate. One person can install the screen themselves.
Instructions could be clearer concerning setting the limits of travel. 
Raising the lowered limit about 20" from max, took about 2 dozen clockwise full turns of the "B" adjustment screw. 

The room is completely light controlled (blackout cloth sewn into curtains). Projector is a Panasonic PT-AE2000U. Throw distance approximately 14'.

I was surprised by the amount of light passing through the screen...this material seems suited for rear projection, as well as front projection. 
There is a 65" plasma just a few inches behind the screen. 
The reflection of light off the plasma back to the screen has to be a significant detriment to the picture quality. 
This may be a deal breaker for me.

Initial impressions were a bit disappointing. 
The 1.0 gain Reference material is significantly "duller" than the 1.4 gain Carada, even after recalibrating the brightness and contrast. 
I could no longer use my calibrated Color1 preset, and had to switch to the higher output Normal mode. 
I'll perform a full recalibration of the Normal mode tonight, but know it will not setup as accurately as the Color1 mode. 

The Reference 4K 100 screen appeared much more susceptible to ambient light than the previous screen. 
I always was able to have some light in other portions of the room, but a completely dark room is now required to achieve an acceptable contrast ratio. 

I'll update after tonights calibration.


----------



## RRF

RRF said:


> Initial impressions were a bit disappointing.
> The 1.0 gain Reference material is significantly "duller" than the 1.4 gain Carada, even after recalibrating the brightness and contrast....


It appears I will have to retract that statement. Perhaps the month of exclusive ZT60 viewing "dulled" my senses.

A "split-screen" comparison test Between the Carada BW 1.4 and the Reference 4K 100 revealed little difference in brightness or color accuracy.
The Carada is slightly "warmer", but the Reference 4K 1.0 certainly holds it's own against the Caradas's 1.4 gain.

The Reference 4K is the upper half of each photo, the Carada is the lower portion. 
There is no photoshop or any other editing other than to reduce size. The Carada screen was simply placed in front of the Reference 4K.
Camera was a Nexus 5, handheld, from the viewing position at 13'. (a bit of a lazy test setup, but color accuracy was not the goal, just a subjective comparison.)

I'll proceed to re-calibrate against the Reference 4K with a fresh lamp and then provide some actual measurements.


----------



## Pip

RRF said:


> My 100" Reference 4K 100 motorized screen arrived within 3 days from Eastporters. ........
> 
> 
> I was surprised by the amount of light passing through the screen...this material seems suited for rear projection, as well as front projection.


Very curious as the Elunevision web page for this screen material says: "opaque material to block light from opposite side"

Opacity can be a critical factor in some installations. It could be a big problem for some buyers if their page was inaccurate on this count.

Any elaboration appreciated.

Pip


----------



## albert-canuck

I have a 60" plasma tv 2' behind my 106" Elunevision Reference 4K screen and with the tv on in a darkened room I can not see any light coming through at all. My screen is not the audio transparent one.


----------



## RRF

Well.. I suppose "opaque" is a subjective term. 
I was not surprised that light passed through the screen, just expected less.

I have a couple of sconces, from the Uptown Theatre prior to it burning in 1960, on either side of the screen that served as accent lighting. They must now be left completely off. 
Fortunately my stage area is all red oak with 3 applications of Cabernet stain, making it very dark behind the screen and to the sides. 

My screen comes down about 6 inches in front of the plasma.
The ZT60 has much lower reflectivity than past plasmas, due to some new screen bonding process.

*So far, I have not noticed any reflections off the plasma back to the screen during normal viewing.*

My only concern is that I have not been able to set the gamma higher than 2.0 on the first couple attempts. (the gamma controls are not very good on the PT-AE2000u, so I'll have to work at the hard way....they were greatly improved on later models). 
A blanket over the plasma will quickly confirm if there is an issue with reflections washing out the picture enough to effect the gamma measurement. 

Looking at the photos, you might be thinking OMG!, but the setup is biased to record the light through the screen, and the ZT60 is set to 30fL.

The first photo is looking behind the screen from the side...Ref4K on the right side, plasma panel on the left.
The second photo is taken from the seating position, with 75% Color bars on the plasma behind the screen, which has 0% White projected on it. 
Third photo has 100% Green Full field pattern on the plasma.


----------



## albert-canuck

Wow, that is a lot of light shining through. When my Samsung 60" plasma is on there is no visible light bleeding through from the back. In looking at the back of the screen while watching a movie, I can see the image from the projector through the back but it is quite dim. Reflected light from the plasma screen 2' away would probably not be noticeable.

I tried putting a bright flash light (one of those 3 LED types that you can hardly look into) a few inches behind the screen and I did see it shining through. The screen isn't completely opaque but under normal viewing conditions I don't think there is a problem imho.


----------



## Pip

While opaque may have more than one definition, this is the first from dictionary.com

_"adjective
1.
not transparent or translucent; impenetrable to light; not allowing light to pass through."_

Your photos certainly show a large amount of light passing through a screen which is advertised as "opaque material to block light from the other side"

If one was using a drop down screen in front of a window, or a mirror, this would be a deal killer. Based on the advertising, the buyer would certainly assume otherwise.

Pip


----------



## faustiano

Does anyone know if there are any distributors that have a demo of the Elunevision 4K Reference electric tension in Southern California? I would love to see this screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue dragon

How does the Elune Vision AT screen compare to the Seymour XD center stage screen?


----------



## AVSreviewer

I have had a terrible experience owning an Elunevision screen. I have owned the screen for 16 months (4 out of warranty) and, upon the first mechanical issue, I contacted the service department to see if they could instruct on how to self adjust the screen (it randomly would no longer sit flush in the assembly any longer). After conversations and emails (where I repeatedly had to chase the service department for response) they a) provided improper advice and b) provided the wrong service manuals. Based on their offered advice, I attempted to self adjust the screen and dislocated the screen bar from the assembly. When I then contacted the company to suggest it was dislocated they offered as their only solution a service call with a fee of $250 plus taxes. In short, this is not a company that stands behind it's product or serves its customers well.


----------



## ndekeyser

Anyone have any issues with the velvet covering on these elunevision screens? I have ordered a 125" reference 4K screen but am not happy with the spray on velvet covering. First frame I got had a hole in the box and the velvet was scraped off a corner of the top frame piece and had marks on the bottom frame piece. They sent me a new top and bottom, but there are marks on these pieces as well. Am I being too picky to expect uniformly black velvet frame pieces or should I expect some imperfections on a $1300 screen? I haven't put together and assembled it yet as I'm debating on asking them to try and send me two more frame pieces, using the best looking ones that I have now, or sending everything back and just going with a vapex screen.


----------



## miloshj

To respond to the last two posts:

1.	We try to help every customer, whether screen is outside of the warranty period or not. This is our statement and we always try our best to do this. The customer’s screen was working normally, but he just need his limits adjusted - he did not know how to do this. We spent many hours on the phone with the customer, re-explaining how to do this (which typically all of our customers do without guidance by following a couple of easy steps from the manual). We explicitly told this customer to use the provided wand to adjust the limit switch - but for some reason he decided reach into the housing with his hand and dislodge the roller from the housing and called us back to tell us this is what he did and what the result was. The customer then asked us what to do, at this point, it was become very obvious to us that this customer needed professional service. We offered him a very reasonable rate of $250 CAD to come in and service the screen (given that it is over 3 hours driving a cargo van filled with replacement parts/equipment to and from our offices, and would take over 3 hours of our technician’s time on top of this, essentially taking up the technician's full work day to drive and repair). He did not agree to this. Honestly, I don’t know what we could have done any differently in this case.

2.	We never want the customer to compromise. The first screen that was shipped had a hole punched into the box by the shipping company. We offered replacements immediately. Please contact us through our website to let us know what imperfections you are referring to on the velvet so that we can help you with this issue. We have not received any emails regarding this and we don’t heavily monitor forums. If there are issues with the screen, please contact us directly through the website, and it will be dealt with quickly.

At the end of the day, we want every customer to be happy with our products and we do what we can to help everyone. We go out of our way to make everyone’s experience a positive one. Over the years, we have demonstrated this again and again. Keep in mind that for every person who has an issue, there are hundreds of other customers which encounter zero issues with the screen - they simply install it in their home, enjoy their home theater and never have to discuss, write or think about a projection screen again in their lifetime. 

It is of course impossible to have 100% of our screens to arrive to the customer in perfect shape (whether due to shipping damage or otherwise) but we have an extremely low rate of screen issues. We know it's frustrating to the customer when he is one of the rare unlucky ones, and when a customer does contact us with a problem through our website, we respond very quickly to ship a new screen or eliminate the problem encountered. 

Milosh


----------



## albert-canuck

I have three elunevision screens (92" Triton pulldown, 92" Triton motorized and 106" Reference 4K motorized), two that I ordered from Eastporters. I have had no problems with any of the screens and Eastporters has shipped quickly. I am a happy customer and would not hesitate to order from them again. 

This post is not to minimize others that have had problems. I just wanted to post my positive experience.


----------



## fredfish

albert-canuck said:


> I have three elunevision screens (92" Triton pulldown, 92" Triton motorized and 106" Reference 4K motorized), two that I ordered from Eastporters. I have had no problems with any of the screens and Eastporters has shipped quickly. I am a happy customer and would not hesitate to order from them again.
> 
> This post is not to minimize others that have had problems. I just wanted to post my positive experience.


Can you tell me what the difference in performance is between the Triton and 4K screens? I would love to be able to compare these screens, but there does not appear to be any place to do so.


----------



## albert-canuck

In switching to the 4K screen the colours seem a little richer but the image is not quite as bright. The Triton screen has a gain of 1.2 compared to 1.0 on the 4K. In a darkened room this is not a factor. Blacks are a little darker as well. The picture also looks a little sharper but it is not a huge difference for me. My source is mostly Netflix so with a BluRay picture the difference may be a lot greater (I don't have any BluRay discs). But even with Netflix, the picture is very good (with my Mitsubishi HC-5 projector, Oppo BDP-95, Iscan DVDO VP-50 Pro and Darbee Darblet).


----------



## fredfish

So, no hotspotting or sparkles with the triton screen then?


----------



## albert-canuck

None that I noticed.


----------



## fredfish

That's good to know, thanks. The only 'budget' screen I have seen so far had hotspotting on lighter scenes. While it's something I could probably live with, it would be nice to avoid.


----------



## typ44q

blue dragon said:


> How does the Elune Vision AT screen compare to the Seymour XD center stage screen?


I would be curious as well to hear any comparisons or comments between these two screens.


----------



## blue dragon

typ44q said:


> I would be curious as well to hear any comparisons or comments between these two screens.


After receiving no response from an EluneVision rep, I went with a Seymour screen (even though I am in Canada) and couldn't be happier. [email protected] was able to answer all my questions both in the forum and via phone/email.

Customer service is a big part of buying a screen, especially when spending over 2k for tab tensioned, electrically retractable AT screen.


----------



## zzoo

I wonder if anyone has a chance to try the Perlux-Silver 1.4 Gain (Elara Type II).
http://www.elunevision.com/perlux-silver.html

Is it good ? How does it compare to the Elara type I (1.1 or 1.2 gain) ?


----------



## djkltg

just ordered the elunevision elara II with the Perlux-Silver screen. I wanted the cheaper model with the cinema white screen but the one they had in stock on the website was sold so Dave made me an offer i couldn't refuse. Hopefully I'll have it set up tomorrow!


----------



## biliam1982

Can anyone comment about how the Perlux-Silver, Vivid-Pro Cinema Gray, Vivid-Pro Cinema White or PureBright 4K 240 handles ambient light?

What's their max sizes?

Or know where to go online to get pricing on their screens?

Thanks!


----------



## Pip

Check here.

The 2.4 Vivid Pro is very similar to the Dalite High Power regarding ambient light rejection - which is to say excellent as long as you are seated within the screen width.

Pip


----------



## djkltg

not going to lie. a bit disappointed with eastporters. what ultimately sold me was that he said he would get it out yesterday and i'd have it today. he didn't and i won't.


----------



## DaveHao

djkltg said:


> not going to lie. a bit disappointed with eastporters. what ultimately sold me was that he said he would get it out yesterday and i'd have it today. he didn't and i won't.


Hi

Here is the tracking number on the screen:

330354781321 

You check at Purolator:

Jan 29, 2015	11:55 a.m.	Vaughan, ON	Shipment delivered to LORI at: AT DOOR
Jan 29, 2015	7:26 a.m.	Vaughan, ON	On vehicle for delivery

shows delivered the same day that you posted the message, please check with Lori that is who signed for it. Thanks

Dave


----------



## faustiano

Does anyone have experience with a Z-Wave RF modulator that works with Elunevision automatic screens? I am trying to find one since my projector does not support 12v control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djkltg

DaveHao said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is the tracking number on the screen:
> 
> 330354781321
> 
> You check at Purolator:
> 
> Jan 29, 2015	11:55 a.m.	Vaughan, ON	Shipment delivered to LORI at: AT DOOR
> Jan 29, 2015	7:26 a.m.	Vaughan, ON	On vehicle for delivery
> 
> shows delivered the same day that you posted the message, please check with Lori that is who signed for it. Thanks
> 
> Dave



not my order. i ordered at noon on the 28th, eastporters said they'd ship it out that day. It wasn't picked up by Purolator until 3:30pm on the 29th. A full 28 hours *AFTER* i ordered it. hopefully it'll show up sometime today. either way, still disappointed...


----------



## DaveHao

djkltg said:


> not my order. i ordered at noon on the 28th, eastporters said they'd ship it out that day. It wasn't picked up by Purolator until 3:30pm on the 29th. A full 28 hours *AFTER* i ordered it. hopefully it'll show up sometime today. either way, still disappointed...


Hi,

I looked into your order, Purolator came very early that day so there was no time for our shipping department to get it out. We only had 1 hour window that day and we had to process your order, check the credit card info, do our security checks etc. Purolator also only comes once a day. So it had to go the next day, apologize for the delay. 

Dave


----------



## djkltg

I don't want to get into a pissing match about this, i covered my ass when you didn't ship Wednesday. i ordered a costco screen that night and it arrived yesterday before you even shipped mine out.


----------



## darkz

some tough crowd to please here.


----------



## djkltg

darkz said:


> some tough crowd to please here.



sorry if im coming off as harsh but it was a selling point. i flat out said i needed it yesterday. he said no problem. i would not have ordered it otherwise. here it is now past 5 oclock on a Friday and still no screen.
if im selling a customer something, i'm going to go all out giving him was i promised.
waiting around all day for purolator to come pick something up the same day the customer is promised to receive it is unacceptable. purolator is open all day.

so now i face setting up my costco screen and paying to return mine to eastporters on my dime or setting up my costco screen and then taking it down when/if mine even arrives this weekend. disapointed in both options.


----------



## darkz

I would think you live in Canada as well? for a quick service eastporter can offer especially within Canada, I think anyone should be happy, majority customer service nowadays are just garbage, and I'm pretty happy with their service so far, althought mine is still on its way, I still think they do a better job than some of the vendors I deal within Canada.

it is not my call, but no one should plan such short window for a delivery. plan ahead and be positive.


----------



## djkltg

i live 3 hours away and i didn't plan a short delivery. eastporters did.


----------



## krectus

Hi sorry if this has been asked before but I'm looking to get the 100″ EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Tab Tensioned Screen. Anyone have this one or a similar motorized screen? 2 questions, how long does the screen take to umm...deploy fully. And is it really as quiet as it says?

I currently have a cheap Elite motorized screen and it takes about 55 seconds to go up or down and is quite loud, leading me to just leave it down the whole time and kinda wasted my money getting a motorized screen. I'm hoping this is faster and quieter.

Thanks.


----------



## faustiano

krectus said:


> Hi sorry if this has been asked before but I'm looking to get the 100″ EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Tab Tensioned Screen. Anyone have this one or a similar motorized screen? 2 questions, how long does the screen take to umm...deploy fully. And is it really as quiet as it says?
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a cheap Elite motorized screen and it takes about 55 seconds to go up or down and is quite loud, leading me to just leave it down the whole time and kinda wasted my money getting a motorized screen. I'm hoping this is faster and quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Just tested my 120" and it took 25s to lower. Unfortunately I can not tell you if it is louder than others but I would not say it is quiet. Personally I think it is rather loud, but not too much of annoyance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRF

Well I have had this screen up for about 250 hours after recalibrating a movie and sports mode on my projector.
In a nutshell...it produces an impressive picture. The low texture material produces a very wide viewing angle and very sharp picture.


Color Temperature: 
Comparing Greyscale measurements taken directly from projector with those off the 4K screen, revealed a slightly "cooler" image. The earlier photos demonstrate the difference between the Carada Brilliant 1.4 with the Reference 4k. The Carada is definitely a "warmer" material. But any difference is well within the range of the calibration controls.

Viewing Angle:
I do not think it could get any better. You would almost have to be behind the screen the get a wider viewing angle. and even at extreme angles the picture and the colour is not distorted.

Sharpness:
Excellent. My projector has extremely good focus...not so good colour uniformity...but excellent focus and sharpness, and this 4K screen delivers the sharpest picture I have seen. 
The Super Bowl picture detail was stunning, and every night it continues to impress.

Environment:
Here is the part of the review where I feel like a Concours car judge, and have to deliberately look for flaws in a near perfect automobile...

That excellent viewing angle and sharpness comes at a price, and that would be sensitivity to ambient light. 
This screen excels in a light-controlled environment, and with a bit of planning, performs well in room with minor lighting.
Dark, neutral flat colours for walls, direct all accent lighting away from screen. I had no problem with having a pool game going on 10" from the screen during the Super bowl. 

Noise: 
It is definitely makes a bit more noise while retracting than lowering. 
I have it installed in the worst possible scenario...mounted against a hollow wooden valance...but I would still have a hard time saying it was very quiet.
Perhaps some insulators for the mounts would help.


----------



## sn1ffb0

RRF said:


> Well I have had this screen up for about 250 hours after recalibrating a movie and sports mode on my projector.
> In a nutshell...it produces an impressive picture. The low texture material produces a very wide viewing angle and very sharp picture.
> 
> 
> Color Temperature:
> Comparing Greyscale measurements taken directly from projector with those off the 4K screen, revealed a slightly "cooler" image. The earlier photos demonstrate the difference between the Carada Brilliant 1.4 with the Reference 4k. The Carada is definitely a "warmer" material. But any difference is well within the range of the calibration controls.
> 
> Viewing Angle:
> I do not think it could get any better. You would almost have to be behind the screen the get a wider viewing angle. and even at extreme angles the picture and the colour is not distorted.
> 
> Sharpness:
> Excellent. My projector has extremely good focus...not so good colour uniformity...but excellent focus and sharpness, and this 4K screen delivers the sharpest picture I have seen.
> The Super Bowl picture detail was stunning, and every night it continues to impress.
> 
> Environment:
> Here is the part of the review where I feel like a Concours car judge, and have to deliberately look for flaws in a near perfect automobile...
> 
> That excellent viewing angle and sharpness comes at a price, and that would be sensitivity to ambient light.
> This screen excels in a light-controlled environment, and with a bit of planning, performs well in room with minor lighting.
> Dark, neutral flat colours for walls, direct all accent lighting away from screen. I had no problem with having a pool game going on 10" from the screen during the Super bowl.
> 
> Noise:
> It is definitely makes a bit more noise while retracting than lowering.
> I have it installed in the worst possible scenario...mounted against a hollow wooden valance...but I would still have a hard time saying it was very quiet.
> Perhaps some insulators for the mounts would help.


Would you recommend the Reference 4K over the Carada? Is it worth double the price of the Carada?


----------



## Ricoflashback

sn1ffb0 said:


> Would you recommend the Reference 4K over the Carada? Is it worth double the price of the Carada?


Is this apples to apples? Does Carada make a motorized screen? I thought they only made "fixed frame" screens. 

If you are looking for a fixed frame screen - - I believe Carada's Masquerade Masking System would be a very nice feature.


----------



## sn1ffb0

Ricoflashback said:


> Is this apples to apples? Does Carada make a motorized screen? I thought they only made "fixed frame" screens.
> 
> If you are looking for a fixed frame screen - - I believe Carada's Masquerade Masking System would be a very nice feature.


Elunevision does make a reference 4k fixed frame.


----------



## RRF

sn1ffb0 said:


> Would you recommend the Reference 4K over the Carada? Is it worth double the price of the Carada?


Not really a fair question ...especially since my reason for switching was driven by a Panny Plasma purchase and the need to switch to motorized.

So what you are really asking is, if I had to choose between the 2 materials (non-retractable screens) and they were the same price, which would I choose.

I would choose the 4K.
For what the 4K gives up in ambient light rejection over the 1.4 Gain Carada, it gives back with greater detail.

My room is light-controlled, dark paneling around screen area, screen is slightly recessed and shielded from adjacent accent lighting.
But it is a joint use room and not a bat-cave, so wall scones and narrow spots were carefully chosen to minimize affecting the viewing experience when they are required.
If your room's lighting is not as flexible, and an extra wide viewing area is not required, then a 1.4 Gain screen may be just the ticket..

It all comes down to assessing your viewing environment, and projector, then pick your screen.

Never under-estimate the power of a proper calibration either. 
Correct Gamma settings, a little black velvet masking, and some lighting adjustments can make a big difference in your viewing experience.


----------



## joudbren

Hi, just a quick question for everyone on screen dimensions. I received my EV 4K tab-tensioned 106" from Costco and it appears the image dimensions are off. Advertised viewing dimensions of the screen are 52" high x 92" wide but my measurement of the screen height is a smidge over 52" but the width measurements are 92.75" on the bottom and 92.5" on the top. The reason for the discrepancy between top and bottom is that one side of the screen mask is not straight and curves out slightly at the bottom so the screen is in the process of being replaced by Costco. Even if the edge was straight though, that still puts it out by a half an inch. Surely the tolerances are a little tighter than that?

I'm absolutely loving the tack sharp image quality of the screen so no complaints there but the dimension being out are causing me problems trying to get the projector to fill the image area properly. (new Epson 3500) When I adjust the image to fit the sides of the screen then it is not fitting top and bottom. I.E. not quite perfectly 16/9. Is this normal and I'm just being fussy on this? Are you normally expected to have to overscan into the mask area? My understanding is that the material is "slightly" stretchy so is the tab-tensioning causing the stretched dimensions? (I haven't adjusted the tension at all as an FYI)

I had an inexpensive $300 Daiwa 106" pull down screen that had razor straight mask edges and was perfectly 16/9 so when the projector was lined up it barely had to be over-scanned. Guess I was spoiled by that and just assumed that should be the norm. Anyhoo, just curious and hopefully the replacement screen will be lined up a little better in the masking dimensions. Cheers!


----------



## ProjectionHead

*EluneVision available in the USA!*

Looking for EluneVision here in the good 'ol USA? Look no further - ProjectorScreen.com has just added EluneVision's Reference Series screens.

http://www.projectorscreen.com/elunevision

Hopefully we'll be getting our hands on some larger format surface samples shortly to send around to get some feedback. Anyone interested in checking them out?


----------



## asteriskmonkey

Has anyone got pics of a EluneVision Elara II ? I am looking at getting a 150" model with the 1.4-gain, 3-ply Perlux-Silver material, im keen on knowing if this screen is any good or not since internet its impossible to find a review I had a hw40ws sony and wanted a nice big screen but im paraonid about sparkles and hotspotting, I have my projector about 14ft back from the wall.

I have a fairly well lit basement so was looking at this as being the happy all around screen. 

Thanks much.


----------



## Dominic Chan

asteriskmonkey said:


> Has a"nyone got pics of a EluneVision Elara II ? I am looking at getting a 150" model with the 1.4-gain, 3-ply Perlux-Silver material, im keen on knowing if this screen is any good or not since internet its impossible to find a review I had a hw40ws sony and wanted a nice big screen but im paraonid about sparkles and hotspotting, I have my projector about 14ft back from the wall.


 
I am also looking at the Elara screen but the Elunevision people are trying to convince me to buy a Reference Studio 4K screen instead at 3 times the price, saying
" We’ve had pairs of friends who bought Epson projectors and EluneVision screens – the first bought the 5030UB with an Elara screen. The second bought the Epson 3020 with a Reference Studio 4K screen (bought[sic] purchased 16:9 screens). The first friend spent more money and was absolutely shocked that even though he spent more money, that his image quality was a lot lower."​


----------



## asteriskmonkey

I got a similar run around, they want to sell there 4k line as they have to order in the purlex, I spoke with the manufacturer today. 

I guess the best way to deal with this then is order from somewhere like a staples.ca (since they carry them, and if its crap take advantage of there return policy. 

Would really love is someone that had one could post else, its just guessing.


----------



## crosswire

I just got a new screen upgrade today from east porters and was the 110" 4k reference screen. I can say its much better than the silver textured elunevision elara II 108" 2.35(which I'm selling now). Just will re calibrate my ae4000u. Next upgrade is the a 4k projector in 2 years time i hope. Just fyi, the new method to install the screen was no easy. you literally had to stretch the screen into the tab which was no easy feat!. but in the end the screen was nice n smooth.


----------



## Dominic Chan

crosswire said:


> I can say its much better than the silver textured elunevision elara II 108" 2.35(which I'm selling now). Just will re calibrate my ae4000u. Next upgrade is the a 4k projector in 2 years time i hope.


Thanks for the feedback. 
Which screen surface does your old screen have? - Vivid Pro-Cinema Gray (1.8 Gain), Vivid Pro-Cinema White (2.4 Gain), or the Perlux (1.4 Gain)? Could you also please provide some specific issues with the old screen?
BTW, Eastporters told me that Elara screen are only available in 16:9 aspect ratio; not 2.35. Do you know if that is a more recent change, after the Reference 2K screens were introduced?


----------



## crosswire

i had the Perlux (1.4 Gain). there were no issues just a better view with my as4000u. plus i didn't need the high gain. also i like high end and wanted to future proof 4k screen.
maybe the 2.35 are not made anymore by elara. i bought mine in 2013.


----------



## asteriskmonkey

crosswire said:


> i had the Perlux (1.4 Gain). there were no issues just a better view with my as4000u. plus i didn't need the high gain. also i like high end and wanted to future proof 4k screen.
> maybe the 2.35 are not made anymore by elara. i bought mine in 2013.


Hey outta curiosity and since you have both kicking around, could you do us a solid and take some pics  

Im looking at grabbing something in the 1.3-1.8 gain neighbourhood and the perlux looked like it matched that criteria, but if your saying the 4k is way better would be awesome to see the diff on those 2 live 

Thanks much.


----------



## nightfly85

crosswire said:


> I just got a new screen upgrade today from east porters and was the 110" 4k reference screen. I can say its much better than the silver textured elunevision elara II 108" 2.35(which I'm selling now). Just will re calibrate my ae4000u. Next upgrade is the a 4k projector in 2 years time i hope. Just fyi, the new method to install the screen was no easy. you literally had to stretch the screen into the tab which was no easy feat!. but in the end the screen was nice n smooth.


how long did it take from order to receiving it?


----------



## cruisx

Do you guys know if you can buy a roll of grey screen material from elunevision directly? I just bought their 106 Elara screen and its great but I might want to try out a grey screen in the future and Id rather not buy a whole new frame and all.


----------



## nightfly85

I checked your store out a while back; you didn't carry any Cinemascope 2.35 AR screens at least for Elunevision you didn't.

Just an FYI, it took about 6 weeks from order to receiving one from Elunevision. That's a bit long...


----------



## lovingdvd

blue dragon said:


> How does the Elune Vision AT screen compare to the Seymour XD center stage screen?





typ44q said:


> I would be curious as well to hear any comparisons or comments between these two screens.


I came to this thread with the same exact question in mind - was a little disappointed to see that months after those questions were asked they were still unanswered.

Has anyone compared the Center Stage XD to the Studio Audio Weave 4K? I'd love to know how they compare and also if the Studio Audio Weave 4K gain really is close to 1.0. 

On a related note, any owners of the Studio Audio Weave 4K here? Would love to hear your impressions, particularly with uniformity, sharpness, brightness and whether you can see the texture at all from 12 feet. Thanks!


----------



## nightfly85

*2.35 Ref 4K Tab Tensioned Motorized*

Just got a 2.35 4K Tab Tension-ed Screen in the standard 1.0 Gain material. It arrived double boxed and well packed, which was good as the outer box had some damage to it. The box can be reused and I plan on storing mine for future moving/sale use - though not an easy task.

Overall the case looks really good - no imperfections or scuffs except for where the screen bar packing retainers were attached to the bar - though the scuffs are minor, they could have been avoided. There are three of these retainers on my screen bar. Thought about leaving one on until mounted, but choose not to as it would have difficult to remove afterwards.

I ceiling mounted the screen. I did it by myself which was no small task, but overall the screen was lighter than my 107" Dalite model C hi-power it replaced and I was able to simply lift it up onto the bracket on one side and then the other without too much hassle.

The screen is flat. The material is thin. The back-side of the screen proper is also white. I have a plasma behind the screen in my dual use room (hence the need to for a retractable screen) and the light from the plasma shines through the screen. When the plasma is off and the projector is on, I can clearly see the projected image on the backside of the screen and plenty of light hitting my plasma. 

I wasn't expecting this "light bleed" for lack of a better term. I am a little bit concerned that I will get reflected light from my plasma (in bright screens) showing through the screen and messing with the image. Upon casual testing I did not see any issue however. The solution may be to simply cover the plasma with black felt or other fabric prior to dropping screen. A small hassle.

In addition I figure any light being passed through the screen and not reflected back to my eyes is lost brightness? I have brightness to spare, but it concerns me.

The tabs on the side of the screen are not re-enforced in any way that I can tell. Just simply screen fabric. There is very little tension on them but I wonder how they will hold up over time if I have to put more tension on...

The screen position adjustment directions (for drop) are wrongly indicated in the printed manual that comes with the screen. The yellow sticker on the bottom of the case correctly indicates the directions required to move the bottom drop stop position. Also the online manual, while a sub-set of the printed version is also correct, but uses different symbols for its indicators. Suffice it say, to raise the screen drop stop, turn the B adjustment screw clock-wise. Counter clock-wise to lower it. When lowering it, the screen actually will drop as you go.

So how did the screen actually perform with an image on it? Really good. I only watched a few brief clips of some movies, but the screen is nice and flat (no screen wrinkles what-so-ever) and presents an accurate well focused image. I'll need more time in the seat and several well - known movies watched before I can truly judge.

So overall I am range from happy to content with my purchase. But need more time to evaluate. I think going forward, the only question in my mind is the "light bleed issue" - that I am not sure is even an issue - but is unlike any of my previous three screens (two hipowers, one generic 1.0 gain screen).

Edit: Something is up. Here's the description of the Reference studio 4K 100 Material (emphasis mine):


tested for lowest amount of crosstalk for active 3D projectors due to perfect colour uniformity and detail clarity
1.0 gain soft white, texture-less screen surface for a finely detailed, hot spotting free, high quality image
formulated and tested to give maximum detail clarity and maintain perfect pixel structure with 1080P and 4K projectors
*[*]double-layered black backed screen material*
near perfect lambertian diffuser unity gain reference screen
near perfect white field uniformity
superior performance in environment where ambient light is controlled
lamberiant diffuser ensures 180 degree viewing angle for wide area seating
helps to minimize viewer fatigue for active 3D projection due to the ability to minimize 3D crosstalk
reference level colour and contrast reproduction
*[*]opaque material to block light from opposite side*
cleanable and fire resistant

Makes me think I got the Acoustic Transparent material as the entire back of screen is white. Need to contact my vendor.


----------



## albert-canuck

I have the same screen with a Samsung 60" plasma a few feet behind it. I have not noticed any problems with back reflection from the shiny plasma screen behind it when viewing movies with my Mitsubishi HC-5 projector set on econo mode. How far away is your plasma from the screen?

After using the screen for a year it has developed a small wrinkle (about 3") on the left bottom corner. This is not noticeable when watching a movie and the screen goes back up perfectly so it isn't a problem. 

I really like this screen and have moved the 92" motorized Titan screen into the bedroom for a second HT setup with another HC-5. This projector is also a back-up for the one in the main system.


----------



## nightfly85

albert-canuck said:


> I have the same screen with a Samsung 60" plasma a few feet behind it. I have not noticed any problems with back reflection from the shiny plasma screen behind it when viewing movies with my Mitsubishi HC-5 projector set on econo mode. How far away is your plasma from the screen?
> 
> After using the screen for a year it has developed a small wrinkle (about 3") on the left bottom corner. This is not noticeable when watching a movie and the screen goes back up perfectly so it isn't a problem.
> 
> I really like this screen and have moved the 92" motorized Titan screen into the bedroom for a second HT setup with another HC-5. This projector is also a back-up for the one in the main system.


Note my edit. Is the back of your screen all white or black? What's your screen material? Plasma is about 3 to 4 inches behind (60" as well).


----------



## albert-canuck

My screen has a white backing. I just put on the projector and looked behind the screen and I can see the image on the back of the screen as well but not on my plasma screen so it isn't bleeding through that much. Mind you my screen is farther behind at about 3' so maybe that is making the difference.

The material is the reference 4k white with 1.0 gain but I see there are two 100 materials. There is a 100EL material that does not mention a black backing, that is probably the one that I have.


----------



## nightfly85

albert-canuck said:


> My screen has a white backing. I just put on the projector and looked behind the screen and I can see the image on the back of the screen as well but not on my plasma screen so it isn't bleeding through that much. Mind you my screen is farther behind at about 3' so maybe that is making the difference.
> 
> The material is the reference 4k white with 1.0 gain but I see there are two 100 materials. There is a 100EL material that does not mention a black backing, that is probably the one that I have.


Both the 100 and the 100EL mention having opaque backsides. Opaque = not able to be seen through. I agree, that I likely have the same material as you: 100EL based upon the description stating "specifically designed for tab-tensioned screens..."

Well I can't see through either side, but light clearly is able to pass-through either side as well. Hopefully someone from EluneVision can chime in here.

Edit: missed it before, but user RRR posted some pics and talked about same "issue" in post #1294 . Frankly I'd be happier if it had an actual black back side and would not let any light flow either way.

Edit: Found post #930 from milosh, an Elune representative:



> An easy way to see our Reference 100EL materials are completely different is that the back of their screen material is black (written in their description), while ours does not have black backing. We don't have it in our proprietary, in-house engineered material because it's the only material that gives absolutely zero hot-spotting, texturing and perfect uniformity in a Tab-Tensioned format. Their material is a much thicker, less elastic material with no engineering design going into it and all of the flaws there, just the cheapest off the shelf material they can find in order to sell a cheap screen.


But this is confusing. The 100 Ref 4K states in its specs that it has a black backing as noted above; but here in this quote, it is implied the white backing is a feature that reducing hot-spotting. The specs of the 100EL state that it has the same performance as the 100 - so go figure. Maybe it's just all marketing fluff


----------



## lovingdvd

Regarding the Studio Audio Weave 4K - has anyone (or any third party) tested/measured the frequency response of their speakers with and without the Studio Audio Weave 4K screen in place to verify the manufacturer's numbers regarding the acoustically transparent properties of the screen such as what's posted here http://www.elunevision.com/referenceaudioweave.html ?


----------



## Pip

Regarding Elunevision's definition of opaque:

If you search the Elunevision threads you will find several references (including mine) to screen materials which they claim are opaque, but are not.

As Elunevision is apparently not interested in providing accurate opacity descriptions of their materials, it might be helpful if those of us with Elunevsion screens to post their exact screen materials and test for opacity.

I have the Vivid Pro Cinema White 2.4. Definitely not opaque. My screen has a TV and a mirror behind it. Plenty of light leaks through the screen, but not enough gets reflected back through to be visible.

Pip


----------



## Summa

darkz said:


> some tough crowd to please here.


My thoughts exactly. Amazing to me the things people will muck up the forum with sometimes. 

Anyway, Eastporters has been nothing but responsive whenever I've had a question, and equally so when I placed my order a while back. A little over two years ago I bought the cheapo Cinema Grey pull-down for under a buck fifty. I only intended it as a stop gap measure since I wasn't sure if I'd be moving into a larger place at the time. I ended up staying where I was (and where I still am), and every so often I get the itch to look at all the pretty pictures of the Reference screen...but then I realize how damn good the little cheapo screen looks and I talk myself out of it. I've had a few cheapo screens here and there, but this material is just fantastic. Pretty great value. 

That being said, I'm pretty sure one of these days I'll pull the trigger on the Ref 4k


----------



## nightfly85

Off-gasing is pretty bad on my Ref 4K. Anyone have a similar experience?

After a bit of time, I cont to enjoy the Ref 4k. I does offer a fine image with no detectable image grain. Longevity will be the key!


----------



## albert-canuck

Mine had a strong plastic smell when new as well. It took about a month before the smell had gone. I have had the reference 4k screen for about two years now. 

I watch a movie about every second night and it still looks very good. It has developed a small wrinkle of about 3" in the bottom left corner but it is not noticeable when viewing anything. I only notice it with the lights on and nothing being projected so it isn't really a problem. I didn't try to adjust it with the tab tension as I didn't want to risk making it worse (with my luck).


----------



## Pip

My Vivid-Pro Cinema White also has quite severe off gassing - even after six months. Mine doesn't smell like plastic. It's much more like a petroleum solvent. 

Pip


----------



## jdoubleh

nightfly85 said:


> Off-gasing is pretty bad on my Ref 4K. Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> After a bit of time, I cont to enjoy the Ref 4k. I does offer a fine image with no detectable image grain. Longevity will be the key!


I installed an in-ceiling tab tensioned Ref 4k about 6 months ago and off gassing was noticeable for the first 2 months or so but is now fine.

If you've got a free hanging Ref 4k screen and get some occasional wrinkles near the bottom just lift the bottom weight bar with one hand and pull on one end of the screen slightly and you'll get a perfectly flat screen again.


----------



## albert-canuck

Okay, I am going to have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## zzoo

After 3 weeks watching on the plain wall (which I'm quite satisfied), I'm still hesitant to get a screen. Costco is selling EluneVision Elara gain 1.2 at decent price, do you find that this screen is a significant upgrade over the white wall ?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I finally got my EluneVision Reference Studio 4K 100 screen assembled (white, 1.0 gain). Great picture, incredible how crisp everything looks. No hot spotting at all, very smooth surface, no texturing. This is a great value for anyone who wants a high quality screen without breaking the bank.


----------



## moire

I just posted about this in a different thread about loch screens but thought it would be helpful to post this here. My apologies if I'm breaking any forum rules. 

I was wondering if the cheaper elune screens could have the same manufacturer as the screens offered by Loch USA. The Loch high contrast gray material could be the same as Elune 1.1 Cinema Gray -- both screens have very similar product pictures, are manufactured in china, and have almost identical specs. The Elune, Graywolf, and Loch manual screen cases all appear to be identical. The remotes for the electric screens are the same design. I was in touch with a Elune representative about having their 1.1 Cinema Gray shipped to the US (they don't ship the cheaper manual screens here), and asked them if they shared a manufacturer with the loch screens, but the representative declined to answer. It would make sense that they wouldn't want to if it were true, given that the Loch screens are considerably less expensive.

Loch USA Remote Pic
ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71QHS4cbU%2BL._SL1500_.jpg

Elune Remote Pic
i.share.pho.to/98a14c67_o.jpeg


----------



## DaveHao

Hi Moire

The Luna screen are not the same as Loch screens. Please see documentation here:

http://elunevision.com/luna-features.html

and here:

http://elunevision.com/luna.html

Thanks
Dave


----------



## LumenChip

Hi Dave,


Has Elunevision considered the introduction of a gray reference audioweave screen. 


Thanks


----------



## Jubrown

Unpacked mine today. Trying to stretch the material to attach to the frame, and I can tell you that it takes an insane amount of force to stretch the material onto the frame. Once it's on the wall I'll get some screenshots up here for all to see. 

Initial impressions of material, frame, and build quality are very good.


----------



## Lanpirate

I stretched the material over the pegs with a friend. It was tough, but we got it. No wrinkles. Looks great. It's a reference 4K with 5" frame, 100 inch. First time I've heard my wife swear in a long time when she saw it on the wall. Glad I went with the 5" fame, looks more rich than the 3 1/2". Maybe a smaller screen suits the 3 1/2" frame though. I got it from Eastporters as part of a package deal with a ceiling mount and an Epson 3500.


----------



## albert-canuck

Looks nice. I have the 106" motorized 4K screen and it has worked well for me for the past couple of years. I also bought it from Eastporters.


----------



## tohru

Was thinking about the 5" frame but I have limited space and we want more viewable screen real estate 
Jubrown - where's the pics!


----------



## B1ueleader

*Screen s..t..r..e..t..c..h..i..n..g*

LOL...I just finished assembling my 130 inch AudioWeave and my fingers are sore, in a good way  I used a 1 foot piece of 2x4 with an angle cut down the long end and that made it somewhat easier to push the rod into the grove and get the clips in place. I'm very impressed with the heavy gauge aluminum frame and the coated metal corner connectors, I don't see any bending in the middle happening over the years. Now I've got to get my nephew to come over and help me carry this monster downstairs and get it hung up, everything else is ready to go. This is going to be awesome, think I've decided on Interstellar as my first movie after getting everything calibrated. 



Jubrown said:


> Unpacked mine today. Trying to stretch the material to attach to the frame, and I can tell you that it takes an insane amount of force to stretch the material onto the frame. Once it's on the wall I'll get some screenshots up here for all to see.
> 
> Initial impressions of material, frame, and build quality are very good.


----------



## tbakes

Does anyone have recent experience with the Audioweave 4K Motorized screens?

I am deciding between mounting my center on a stand below the screen or doing AT. LR will be at the room corners and not covered by the screen.

Thanks


----------



## tbakes

*Motorized Audioweave screens?*

Does anyone have recent experience with the Audioweave 4K Motorized screens?

I am deciding between mounting my center on a stand below the screen or doing AT. LR will be at the room corners and not covered by the screen.

Thanks


----------



## jvinhj240

I got motorized screen used for 3 years, suddenly it wont go down anymore, but It will go up. You think something I can fix like replace motor or the board itself is no more working?


----------



## albert-canuck

My motorized screen is about the same age, I am very interested in what you find out.


----------



## B1ueleader

*Bottom left away from wall*

Just got mine hung up yesterday and it does the same thing with the bottom left out from the wall about 1.5 inches. I am thinking about using Velcro to hold the screen snug against the wall. Everything else went very smooth and I am very happy with it. I had music playing through the front L/R speakers when we carried the screen into place and hung it up and I didn't notice any change in the sound, still clear and the treble is still bright. At this point I would buy this screen again without any doubt.




Jubrown said:


> I'll get pics up soon. Here's a quick review. I had a small problem where I tore through some material with one of the tension rods. EV sent me new material, and I only just got around to putting it together tonight.
> 
> -Picture quality is amazing, and this thing can display an image that competes with the big brands like Stewart and SI. Inky blacks, no detectable light loss, colour uniformity is bang on, and no hot spotting that I can detect.
> 
> -Moire free image on a 130" screen from 9 ft away (first row is 11 ft, second is 18 ft).
> 
> -Frame is heavy duty, love that it's 4 pieces and not 6.
> 
> -As I said, material is a pain to stretch. My fingers are raw. Best to have two people. Word to the wise... ignore the instructions, and install the clips corner to corner first. Was easier to stretch, and i found less wrinkles to deal with this way.
> 
> -The instructions leave a little to be desired. It's almost like they were originally in a different language, and Google translate was used to make it English.
> 
> -The bottom left of my screen doesn't sit flush with the wall. Not sure if my wall is to blame, or the screen. Probably my wall. Not sure how i'm going to fix this. In the meantime i have a heavy box holding the screen against the wall, which is far from a permanent solution, but it's doing the job for now. I'm open to any suggestions
> 
> Pictures to follow!


----------



## Sittler27

*PureBright 2.4 Gain 2.35 @ 130" Diagonal*

Anyone have any issues with picture quality with this screen vs. a 1.0 gain of the same size?

I'm thinking of getting a JVC X500R and at the 130" 2.35 I'm concerned about dimness of the projector and thinking I may be better off with the 2.4 Reference Purebright vs. the 1.0 gain one.

All of my seating would be within the width of the screen.
I have great ambient light control, and also some dark painted wall areas near the screen and very dark carpeting.


----------



## pwong888

Anyone have experience buying the slim frame design, I"m interest on the EluneVision slim 4K reference 115", but want to know the build quality of it.


----------



## darealgerk

pwong888 said:


> Anyone have experience buying the slim frame design, I"m interest on the EluneVision slim 4K reference 115", but want to know the build quality of it.


They have one installed in one of their showrooms at their Oakville location, it would probably be worth going to see it. It looked good to me -- but I bought another 108: with 5" frame to replace the one I sold with my old house. I liked it so much that I bought the exact same screen again, years later. Never had a single issue with mine aside from the ELunevision logo falling off (about a day after I first put it up).


----------



## titanle

I've had my Elunevision Vivid Pro Gray since around 2009 and its been great, no complaints. I did run into an issue with some of the coating being rubbed off which caused a dark spot on the screen but I think that happened when I had removed the screen for painting and something must have rubbed against it. I've since painted the screen white and the picture looks phenomenal, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Elunevision in the future if I ever needed to.


----------



## pwong888

darealgerk said:


> They have one installed in one of their showrooms at their Oakville location, it would probably be worth going to see it. It looked good to me -- but I bought another 108: with 5" frame to replace the one I sold with my old house. I liked it so much that I bought the exact same screen again, years later. Never had a single issue with mine aside from the ELunevision logo falling off (about a day after I first put it up).


Which screen material you are using, the regular white or the reference 4K?


----------



## darealgerk

pwong888 said:


> Which screen material you are using, the regular white or the reference 4K?


THe 4k reference. I'm one of the reviews that they quote on their site for it in fact  I bought it before it was the 4k reference (was just the reference). Here's a link to my review of it way back in this same thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/648951-elunevision-screens-21.html#post19916166

If you are going to use the reference screen be prepared to do some extra work to black out your room. Just having a dark room (as in all the lights turned out) is not always enough. These screens need good light absorption to show their best picture. My old room had black velvet installed for the first 6 feet or so of the room so that no extra light would reflect back onto the screen (from what was already projected on it), and in my new room (almost done, yay!) the first 1/3 of the room is going to be done in velvet and the entire roof.


----------



## lgilly

*Very good customer service Eastporters/Elunevision*

I have not heard of Elunevision until looking up from projector central some reputable dealers for projectors in Ontario, Canada. I found east porters at the top of the list. Gave them a try.

As many of us on this forum or quality focussed, this company has met my picky expectations and both sides have been patient throughout all.

I initially purchased the Elara 2 screen and found that the glass beading create a birefringent vertical pattern on the screen when viewing from average seating position. They stand behind their product. was returned, I paid the difference for the reference 1.0 gain the latter of which is hands down better build quality and easier setup and superior picture in a light controlled room. during day with blind that doesn't even face screen is open, washed out image. However you get this screen if you value picture quality above placement flexibility.

I had a few oil spots on the reference screen from manufacturing process, notified Dave from east porters of this and new screen material was sent.

I recommend this screen in a light controlled environment and recommend east porters as providers for home theatre (and I am sure with bigger players needs)

Lucas G

_Setup: Epson 5030UB in light controlled (blackout blinds, darker colour matte wall paint) and Roxul insulated basement over 9 feet viewing distance from screen with no keystone ceiling mount on a reference 1.0 gain 92" fixed framescreen. 7.1 in wall wiring and panelling in acoustically isolated closet with all AV equipment (to minimize any light bleed on screen)_


----------



## darealgerk

lgilly said:


> _Setup: Epson 5030UB in light controlled (blackout blinds, darker colour matte wall paint) and Roxul insulated basement over 9 feet viewing distance from screen with no keystone ceiling mount on a reference 1.0 gain 92" fixed framescreen. 7.1 in wall wiring and panelling in acoustically isolated closet with all AV equipment (to minimize any light bleed on screen)_


That sounds almost exactly like my setup with a few small exceptions ... I have the 108" screen and no motorized blinds is I am in a dedicated HT room in the basement that's pitch black. Screen wall is black velveteen along with first 4 feet of the room (and soon to be most of the room once I find the time to install the rest of the velvet). I just bought my second Elunevision 1.0 reference fixed frame screen from them and with the my new 5030UB it looks fantastic. Haven't even calibrated yet (no sense until i finish the room and put some more hours on everything) and I'm already very happy with things are looking and sounding. I bought a bunch of my gear from them this time around including 6 new HT chairs.


----------



## Pedro6

darealgerk said:


> lgilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Setup: Epson 5030UB in light controlled (blackout blinds, darker colour matte wall paint) and Roxul insulated basement over 9 feet viewing distance from screen with no keystone ceiling mount on a reference 1.0 gain 92" fixed framescreen. 7.1 in wall wiring and panelling in acoustically isolated closet with all AV equipment (to minimize any light bleed on screen)_
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds almost exactly like my setup with a few small exceptions ... I have the 108" screen and no motorized blinds is I am in a dedicated HT room in the basement that's pitch black. Screen wall is black velveteen along with first 4 feet of the room (and soon to be most of the room once I find the time to install the rest of the velvet). I just bought my second Elunevision 1.0 reference fixed frame screen from them and with the my new 5030UB it looks fantastic. Haven't even calibrated yet (no sense until i finish the room and put some more hours on everything) and I'm already very happy with things are looking and sounding. I bought a bunch of my gear from them this time around including 6 new HT chairs.
Click to expand...

What is your viewing distance to the 108" screen?


----------



## lgilly

Pedro6 said:


> What is your viewing distance to the 108" screen?


this is a nice combo. with velvet dark curtains I am sure it will look even nicer.

from 92" screen just over 9 feet as recommended (I believe it is something like .84 x width of screen for optimal viewing distance, with less than 26 degree head angulation from seated position.


----------



## darealgerk

Pedro6 said:


> What is your viewing distance to the 108" screen?


The money seat is probably about 12' but with three rows it ranges from about 8' to 16' or so.


----------



## jgmac98

Got my 115" elunevision reference 4k fixed screen up the other day. Very happy with it, I went with the 5" frame and I am not disapointed. I was worried that I should have gone with the smaller frame and slightly larger viewing size, but after seeing my screen up on the wall, any doubt went a way.


Assembly was pretty easy, their instructions are not the best, but relatively easy to figure out. Stretching the material on the screen was not as difficult as I thought, but I had my father-in-law over to help, it would have been 100x harder to stretch it by myself. 


Installing on the wall was pretty easy. There is a slight arc to one of the vertical frame rails, it pulls one corner off the wall about an inch, whcih vibrates when the subs go off. I'm going to buy some heavy duty velcro and stick the bottom of the side edges to the wall to stop the vibrations.


overall I am very pleased with the screen and it looks awesome!


----------



## Wookii

Can any owners of the Reference Purebright 4K 240 screen material give me some feedback of what the screen is like in use?

The marketing blurb claims "no texturing, hot-spotting or sparkling". Is this true?

Has anyone compared this material to the older DaLite HP 2.8 directly?


----------



## rsambuca

Wookii said:


> Can any owners of the Reference Purebright 4K 240 screen material give me some feedback of what the screen is like in use?
> 
> The marketing blurb claims "no texturing, hot-spotting or sparkling". Is this true?
> 
> Has anyone compared this material to the older DaLite HP 2.8 directly?


I have been using the Purebright for a few years now. I do not have any comparisons to the DaLite screen, but I can attest to the fact that the Purebright has no hot-spotting or sparkling. We have been very happy with the screen and the high gain allows us to play our games with lots of light in the room. Honestly, the only time we blackout the room now is when we watch dark stuff like Game of Thrones or some movies. Otherwise, we always have some lights on. I know the purists are probably cringing as they read this, but it works for us!


----------



## Dominic Chan

rsambuca said:


> I have been using the Purebright for a few years now. I do not have any comparisons to the DaLite screen, but I can attest to the fact that the Purebright has no hot-spotting or sparkling.


How wide is the viewing angle that provides the high gain?


----------



## rsambuca

We have a relatively long and narrow room, so all of our seats are inside of the edges of the screen. Within these angles, there is no discernible drop-off in gain.


----------



## Dominic Chan

rsambuca said:


> We have a relatively long and narrow room, so all of our seats are inside of the edges of the screen. Within these angles, there is no discernible drop-off in gain.


When I had an ALR screen, the gain fell from 1.5 near the centre of screen, to 0.75 near the edges of the screen, when viewed from the optimal seating position. Visually, the falloff was not that noticeable.

However, when I place some plain white paper at the centre and at the edge for comparison, it became immediately obvious - the screen is brighter than the paper at the centre, and dimmer than the paper at the edges.


----------



## rsambuca

My screen doesn't have that drastic a drop-off at all. That was the first thing I looked for when we put it up - we certainly can't see any change from centre to the sides. If you sit at an extreme angle (ie. more than 60 degrees), it is definitely not as bright, but somehow the dimness seems relatively uniform across the entire screen. Not sure how that works, but that is how it seemed to us when viewing some calibration images.


----------



## Elix

As an owner of Elunevision Reference Studio 4K Tab-Tensioned screen I'd like to express my dismay with this company. They're not being quite honest regarding the branding of their screens. Both fixed and tab-tensioned versions of Reference Studio 4K screens are called the same and being positioned as completely textureless screens. But my screen has slight sparkling and the texture could be seen on camera pans on a bright solid-colored backgrounds: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/1449034-screen-tech-screens.html#post24010799

Seegs has just confirmed that their fixed screens are indeed can be deemed textureless: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...rp/2514345-led-projectors-4.html#post45920601

The different screen materials should be branded differently. It should be clear that with the comfort of the tab-tensioned screens also comes drawbacks such as slightly more visible screen texture. For some it might not be an issue at all but for some it might be a reason to continue the search.


----------



## BrianMac

Got my Reference 4K fixed screen (108") installed/setup last weekend. Installation was a pretty straight forward by myself; I did mount the frame with no screen material to double check everything was square and straight. Stretching the screen wasn't bad at all with one person either.

Screen itself looks incredible and probably something I should have purchased a while ago but I cheaped out and did first a DIY (blackout material) then an inexpensive Draper.

On the Elunevision, the frame is a 4 piece that in extremely heavy duty aluminum; the top/bottom/side rails are all one piece so no concerns about sagging over time. They even included a soft drop cloth bigger than the finished screen with which to build it on and protect the screen. 

Overall I'm very pleased with the screen; I see no hot spotting, no sparkles of any kind and just a great overall picture with a very wide viewing angle. Highly recommended screen and if you are in Canada, give Eastporters a call; those guys are amazing to work with!


----------



## acmeavs

rsambuca said:


> We have a relatively long and narrow room, so all of our seats are inside of the edges of the screen. Within these angles, there is no discernible drop-off in gain.


How far away is your projector from the screen? I am considering a PureBright 2.4 but my projector is only 10 feet away from the wall. Will this cause a problem with hot spotting?


----------



## Pip

acmeavs said:


> How far away is your projector from the screen? I am considering a PureBright 2.4 but my projector is only 10 feet away from the wall. Will this cause a problem with hot spotting?


I believe the PureBright 2.4 is retroreflective. Retroreflective screens do not hot spot unless the viewer is extremely close to the screen - perhaps three feet or less.

Pip


----------



## monstosity12

how does one get a sample of the elunevision reference purebright 4k 240 screen?
I emailed them and they said they do not give out samples.


----------



## henrich3

monstosity12 said:


> how does one get a sample of the elunevision reference purebright 4k 240 screen? I emailed them and they said they do not give out samples.


When I asked about this, EluneVision GM Dave Hao explained that their Reference PureBright 4K 240 material had been discontinued by the manufacturer. They would send samples if they had them, but they don't. 

I've been told that this is the same material that Da-Lite sold as the High Power 2.4. EluneVision still has a few PureBright 4K 240 screens in stock (125" and 135" diag 16x9 fixed frame models). I miss my old HP which was outstanding for 3D, so I decided to order one of EluneVision's last two 135" PureBright 4K 240 screens before they're gone. Fingers crossed that it arrives in good shape...


----------



## Gates

I've had a motorized 112" Reference screen for 5 years and love it. I'm looking and thinking of getting a 2:35 AT, but as far as I can tell, these are only fixed frame screens. The reason I have a motorized screen is that I have an electric panel behind it on the wall. My question is, can I hang a fixed screen with chains or something from the ceiling so I can just lift and go behind it when I want ? I know this is a strange question, but that's the only space I have.


----------



## BrianMac

Gates said:


> I've had a motorized 112" Reference screen for 5 years and love it. I'm looking and thinking of getting a 2:35 AT, but as far as I can tell, these are only fixed frame screens. The reason I have a motorized screen is that I have an electric panel behind it on the wall. My question is, can I hang a fixed screen with chains or something from the ceiling so I can just lift and go behind it when I want ? I know this is a strange question, but that's the only space I have.


Personally I wouldn't. The reason being is that there is nothing supporting the material behind the screen itself other than the tension of the stretched screen. I would be worried about damaging it.

I can't imagine you go into the panel very often? The screen hangs like a picture frame so it is pretty easy to mount/unmount when required and thats what I would do. If you need clearance to clear the panel, just mount the screen on some blocks mounted to the wall.


----------



## Gates

BrianMac said:


> Personally I wouldn't. The reason being is that there is nothing supporting the material behind the screen itself other than the tension of the stretched screen. I would be worried about damaging it.
> 
> I can't imagine you go into the panel very often? The screen hangs like a picture frame so it is pretty easy to mount/unmount when required and thats what I would do. If you need clearance to clear the panel, just mount the screen on some blocks mounted to the wall.




Thanks for the information! The blocks and hanging picture style sound great but not sure it would work. I was thinking initially when I said hanging from ceiling, to put an AT screen so I can put the speakers behind and have the biggest possible screen for my room. Here are before and after pics of what I have. Not sure I could put a block on the right .


----------



## BrianMac

Gates said:


> Thanks for the information! The blocks and hanging picture style sound great but not sure it would work. I was thinking initially when I said hanging from ceiling, to put an AT screen so I can put the speakers behind and have the biggest possible screen for my room. Here are before and after pics of what I have. Not sure I could put a block on the right .


The only thing I could think would be to build the block out from the right wall as opposed to the back wall. Just build a little frame and paint it the same colour as the walls?

I did much the same as I had a jut out on one side that had some plumbing running in so my screen if on a kind of floating mount 14" out from the back wall.


----------



## Gates

BrianMac said:


> The only thing I could think would be to build the block out from the right wall as opposed to the back wall. Just build a little frame and paint it the same colour as the walls?
> 
> I did much the same as I had a jut out on one side that had some plumbing running in so my screen if on a kind of floating mount 14" out from the back wall.


Thanks for the help, I will keep all that in mind and make a decision. You've been very helpful.


----------



## busybe

BrianMac said:


> The only thing I could think would be to build the block out from the right wall as opposed to the back wall. Just build a little frame and paint it the same colour as the walls?
> 
> I did much the same as I had a jut out on one side that had some plumbing running in so my screen if on a kind of floating mount 14" out from the back wall.


Would you have a pic of how you did it? I have a pipe running a ft away and a ft in from my wall which takes away 1x1 ft from my wall. Once basement is finished i was thinking to mount my screen floating and would like to get ideas of how to do it. One end will rest on that wall. A pic for reference


----------



## BrianMac

busybe said:


> Would you have a pic of how you did it? I have a pipe running a ft away and a ft in from my wall which takes away 1x1 ft from my wall. Once basement is finished i was thinking to mount my screen floating and would like to get ideas of how to do it. One end will rest on that wall. A pic for reference


I'll try and get some shots up this weekend and show you what I did.


----------



## busybe

BrianMac said:


> I'll try and get some shots up this weekend and show you what I did.


ok, thanks


----------



## canillo

hello i have an elune vision ref studio 4k tab tensioned.The screen looks good but is not 0 texture like advertise. I cant notice the texture while wathing, but they should not advertise as 0 texture.main problem is that the white viewing area has tab tensioned curve, so my image never fills the screen properly. Also the back lf the screen is nt black so Im wondering if that causes light or contrast leak. Can can it be painted black and would that improve the image? i have an epson 5040ub.


----------



## canillo

anyone else wjith the same issue Im having on the white viewing area of the tab tensioned not being straight?


----------



## Disto

canillo said:


> anyone else wjith the same issue Im having on the white viewing area of the tab tensioned not being straight?


Is the flare only on the bottom? I got that as well. What I did to reduce it is this. Bring the screen down. Then with one hand, lift up one side of the screen slightly to relieve the tension. 1" will do. Then with the other hand pinch the screen by wrapping your hand around the metal bottom part. My hands were just big enough to reach. Now, starting from the end of the screen where the string is, gently move (by rubbing) towards the center of the screen. Never force too much, but the idea is to try to pull the bottom of the screen in a little to straighten the line. As you do this, the screen may ripple a little around your fingers. Again, never force too much, just rub. The screen is very delicate. Do this as far as your arm will take you. Repeat several times. Then do the other side. I did this every time I brought the screen down. Eventually the flare was reduced enough that I didn't notice notice anymore. My theory is that when the screen was pinched onto the bottom rail, it may have been stretched a little too much and I am pushing it back. Don't do it if you think it will damage the screen. Good luck.


----------



## canillo

Disto said:


> canillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else wjith the same issue Im having on the white viewing area of the tab tensioned not being straight?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the flare only on the bottom? I got that as well. What I did to reduce it is this. Bring the screen down. Then with one hand, lift up one side of the screen slightly to relieve the tension. 1" will do. Then with the other hand pinch the screen by wrapping your hand around the metal bottom part. My hands were just big enough to reach. Now, starting from the end of the screen where the string is, gently move (by rubbing) towards the center of the screen. Never force too much, but the idea is to try to pull the bottom of the screen in a little to straighten the line. As you do this, the screen may ripple a little around your fingers. Again, never force too much, just rub. The screen is very delicate. Do this as far as your arm will take you. Repeat several times. Then do the other side. I did this every time I brought the screen down. Eventually the flare was reduced enough that I didn't notice notice anymore. My theory is that when the screen was pinched onto the bottom rail, it may have been stretched a little too much and I am pushing it back. Don't do it if you think it will damage the screen. Good luck.
Click to expand...

I think I have an idea of what you mean, but do not quite underatand the way you did it. any way we can share emails or info maybe you can help me out with pics or something.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Number05

BrianMac said:


> Got my Reference 4K fixed screen (108") installed/setup last weekend.


Can you post some pics please? This is the exact size/model I'm looking to get too.


----------



## Wondercarrot

henrich3 said:


> monstosity12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does one get a sample of the elunevision reference purebright 4k 240 screen? I emailed them and they said they do not give out samples.
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked about this, EluneVision GM Dave Hao explained that their Reference PureBright 4K 240 material had been discontinued by the manufacturer. They would send samples if they had them, but they don't.
> 
> I've been told that this is the same material that Da-Lite sold as the High Power 2.4. EluneVision still has a few PureBright 4K 240 screens in stock (125" and 135" diag 16x9 fixed frame models). I miss my old HP which was outstanding for 3D, so I decided to order one of EluneVision's last two 135" PureBright 4K 240 screens before they're gone. Fingers crossed that it arrives in good shape...
Click to expand...

Hi! I was hoping you would be able to tell how this screen has worked for you?!? I am in the same position and have been looking for a replacement for my Dalite HP 2.4 ever since I over aggressively cleaned it a couple years back. 
This looks like my last chance, they have one 135" left. It's calling my name 

Was hoping you could tell me if it really is exactly like the the 2.4 HP! Or anything relevant about the quality?

Thanks!


----------



## henrich3

Wondercarrot said:


> Hi! I was hoping you would be able to tell how this screen has worked for you?!? I am in the same position and have been looking for a replacement for my Dalite HP 2.4 ever since I over aggressively cleaned it a couple years back.
> This looks like my last chance, they have one 135" left. It's calling my name
> Was hoping you could tell me if it really is exactly like the the 2.4 HP! Or anything relevant about the quality?
> Thanks!


I got my 135" EluneVision Reference PureBright 240 screen a couple weeks ago. Yes, it's the exact same fabric as the HP 2.4. I posted some comparison pics of the PureBright material with HP 2.4 and HP 2.8 samples in the High Power thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/773065-high-power-review-part-1-a-77.html#post47504513

I did have a problem with the screen. The rods that are needed to attach the fabric to the frame weren't included with the screen. After I notified EluneVision Customer Support, they shipped those out without any fuss. While it was frustrating having to wait longer than expected to install the screen, I'm happy with the way EluneVision responded to my support request.

The new screen looks great! There were no defects or problems with the fabric. I'm happy to have another High Power 2.4 back in my HT, even if it _does_ have an EluneVision badge on it!


----------



## blkz06

What makes the Elunevision Nanoedge worth 1500.00 more that an SI Zero Edge screen?

I would have to go with a name brand screen like SI over the Elunevision at the same price point.


----------



## ncabw

Sorry new to home theaters. Whats the pros and cons of getting LED lights on the screen? I'm also looking at the Elunevision Nanoedge. i have picked up the JVC DLA-X550RB and just deciding on the screen still. My room is 17' x 24' with no windows.


----------



## biliam1982

blkz06 said:


> What makes the Elunevision Nanoedge worth 1500.00 more that an SI Zero Edge screen?
> 
> I would have to go with a name brand screen like SI over the Elunevision at the same price point.


Have they released pricing on the new Aurora yet? I still seems to be "coming soon" per their website.

Though they did change the specs page. If you pay close enough attention, after the screen size there's a dash followed by 1.3, which I'm guessing is the gain. 

Either way, you should get screen samples to compare them. A lot of reviews on the SI (I'm assuming you're looking at the Black Diamond series) screens say there is noticeable sparkle/shimmer due to the high gain optical coating.



ncabw said:


> Sorry new to home theaters. Whats the pros and cons of getting LED lights on the screen? I'm also looking at the Elunevision Nanoedge. i have picked up the JVC DLA-X550RB and just deciding on the screen still. My room is 17' x 24' with no windows.


I believe it's for bias lighting. It helps with perceived contrast. But I think that's for rooms with ambient lights. Not a light controlled room like yours. 

Though it's also used for the wow effect. Looks pretty cool when you walk into a room and the screen is back-lit.

It comes standard on the Elunevision Aurora Nano-edge. It's an option (expensive) on the SI screens.

It can always be added on your own for under $200 if you modify the screen frame.


----------



## lynx01

Hi there,

Been a while since I posted on the forum but I should receive a 120" motorized tab-tensioned version of the Aurora screen in a few weeks. Was very interested in the PureBright screen but my setup doesn't permit a fixed frame screen. Would be happy to post pictures once I get it. Correct me if I'm wrong but I seem to remember that posting prices is not allowed on the forum.


----------



## rob80b

Thought I'd add my 2 cents worth after picking up an Elunevision Luna 128" Cinegray 1.1 this past weekend.
From: 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...epson-home-cinema-1440-life-after-plasma.html



rob80b said:


> With Eastporters/Elunevision literally just 30 minutes down the QEW, took Saturday afternoon off to check out their screens and settled on the 128" Luna High-Definition-Cinema-Grey-1.1 motorized, to max out my 2:35 . With a helping hand installation was fairly straight forward, set the wall supports 30" in from each end, placed the screen into place, plugged it in, reset the included remote, adjusted for size and away we go...at my age why make life difficult.
> http://www.eastporters.com/product/128-elunevision-cinema-grey/
> Haven't really checked it in the day but at night the Epson 1440/ CineGrey combo IMHO works great, tones down the reflective output a bit and adds a helping hand for blacks and contrast which gives fairly decent, actually very good shadow detail.





rob80b said:


> Now you see it.
> 
> 
> Now you don't.





rob80b said:


> First decent snow fall in TO so a fair amount of reflected light during the day through my opaque blinds ..... haven't really set the alignment for 16:9 but a quick and dirty gives me fairly good idea ...(should change that bluray disc though...lol..)


----------



## Sibze

Just setup our 135" ElunaVision Reference 4K Slim frame and I have to say; going from an Elite to this screen has been a pretty big upgrade! Really enjoying it thus far. We watch Arrival this weekend and it looked fantastic. We are so close to the screen it feels like Imax

Chris at Eastporters was great to deal with. Ran into a few issues during the install and he was very helpful. We had some creases in the screen but over a couple of days they completely disappeared.


----------



## darealgerk

Sibze said:


> Just setup our 135" ElunaVision Reference 4K Slim frame and I have to say; going from an Elite to this screen has been a pretty big upgrade! Really enjoying it thus far. We watch Arrival this weekend and it looked fantastic. We are so close to the screen it feels like Imax
> 
> Chris at Eastporters was great to deal with. Ran into a few issues during the install and he was very helpful. We had some creases in the screen but over a couple of days they completely disappeared.


If you black out those walls it will make a HUGE impact with these reference screens. With your room layout you could probably do it relatively inexpensively with something like black velvet blackout curtains, at least for the front portion of the room. I did this in my old setup and I think I paid just over $20 per set of curtains, for < $100 I did 4 sets + all the hardware needed to hang them. In my new HT setup I've done the front half of my room with black velvet (walls and ceiling) to keep the reflected light to a minimum and you can really notice the difference.


----------



## keeper

Sibze said:


> Just setup our 135" ElunaVision Reference 4K Slim frame and I have to say; going from an Elite to this screen has been a pretty big upgrade! Really enjoying it thus far. We watch Arrival this weekend and it looked fantastic. We are so close to the screen it feels like Imax
> 
> Chris at Eastporters was great to deal with. Ran into a few issues during the install and he was very helpful. We had some creases in the screen but over a couple of days they completely disappeared.


Very nice. I hung my 115" this weekend. Love it. One question the mounts that slide in at the top are they supposed to stick out from the screen? And also how many of the sliding mounts did you use? Only at the top? thanks


----------



## keeper

Also, as I have read in a few other posts about the fixed frame screen my screen is sticking out from the wall on bottom left about 3/4 of an inch. How did you guys fix this issue? I also have some discoloration on my fabric in a small area. Almost like not enough was put on or it rubbed against something. You really can't see it until you get close but it is a bit lighter than the rest of the fabric.


----------



## Sibze

keeper said:


> Also, as I have read in a few other posts about the fixed frame screen my screen is sticking out from the wall on bottom left about 3/4 of an inch. How did you guys fix this issue? I also have some discoloration on my fabric in a small area. Almost like not enough was put on or it rubbed against something. You really can't see it until you get close but it is a bit lighter than the rest of the fabric.


Interesting, I would be contacting who you bought it from. I have neither of the issues that you do. We had an issue with the felt on the inside of the frame but once it was up, you couldn't see it.


----------



## Baysidetheater

Hi All,

I'm interested in EluneVision screens, particularly the In Ceiling 2.35.1 w/ AT screen. Has anyone have any experience with this screen? Everything I searched is years old.

Thanks


----------



## jlanzy

Does anyone have any experience or read reviews for the Elunevision Cinema White, 1.2 gain?


----------



## WereWolf84

Any owner can advise how's the Reference PureBright 4K 2.4 Gain screen material feels like? is it feels as soft as cloth/fabric or slightly harder like PVC/ vinyl material?


----------



## bobbyk1133

Does anyone have experience with the Elunevision Juno screen? It appears to be the budget version of the Luna, but I haven't come across any user reviews of this screen since they released it.


----------



## retro124

Hey guys, I'm about to buy my first PJ screen and I can fit EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Tab-Tensioned motorized screens 92" or probably 100".

Anyone have this one? It is really flat as they said? Also few guys telling me to get Stewart Neve or Tiburon for my livingroom room. Anybody can compare those vs EluneVision? 

Thanks


----------



## Dundas

Review of the Elunevision Reference Studio 4K on Secrets:

https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...n-reference-studio-4k-nanoedge-screen-review/


----------



## Summa

It's pretty rare that I post something negative about a company, but in this case, it's a "caveat emptor" situation, so I'm doing it as a public service. 

I've purchased three EluneVisions screens through Eastporters. The screens are great. They perform well. And beyond that, the customer service is great...when they want to sell you something. 

Recently, I moved my 125" reference screen from the living room to a room I'm converting to a home theater area. I stepped on a dog toy and the screen's size ended up being a bit more difficult to re-direct than I anticipated. The screen came into contact with a corner of a small table, which resulted in a small slit/piercing about 1" in length. 

I cannot afford a new screen at the moment, so I reached out to Eastporters via email, asking if they could send me a small sample of reference screen. It was nearly unnoticeable during playback, except for a small black line, which was the wall behind the screen (which I had painted black). I figured that if I just gently taped a small piece of screen over the slit, the black wall would no longer be visible, and while not an ideal solution, it would reduce it by about 50%. I never heard back from Eastporters. 

I decided to contact EluneVision directly, as most screen manufacturers at least sell samples, even if they dont have any scrap laying around. They asked me if I wanted to purchase a new screen, as my plan was imperfect (I already was aware of this, obviously). I declined. They said they would probably be able to help me out. A week went by. All of a sudden I get an email from Elune, from someone whose title in the signature indicated they were an executive with the company. They referred me to an attachment in the email. Odd, but I went to check it out. Thankfully my Avira virus protection immediately quarantined it. I sent Elune an email and asked them what was going on, and they proceeded to tell me that they had been hacked by some sort of bot, and not to open any attachments. 

After that, I did not hear back again. I emailed them for a 3rd time, asking if they were going to be able to help me out. Once again, a sales attempt was made. Once again I declined, and reiterated that I was happy to pay for a sample, I just wanted to figure out how to obtain one. They confirmed they do have samples. They said they would only charge me shipping, to which I happily agreed. I emailed them back yet again and asked how I should pay them. Once again, delayed response. 

At that point I decided to see if a competitor might be willing to send me a sample. I figured it was so small, a close match of the same gain likely would not make any discernible difference, while still accomplishing my initial goal. The competitor was kind enough to ship one out right away. 

So after two weeks, multiple sales attempts, unfulfilled promises, and a virus...EluneVision and Eastporters, with whom my buddy and I have spent over $10k with, never did follow through. Company B, one I hadn't even spent a dime with, obliged within five minutes, and I have the sample in-hand as I'm writing this. 

Pretty lousy display of customer service, to say the least.


----------



## Gamecock24

Summa I’ve been screen shopping for the past two months and was strongly considering Elunevision but when I reached out to acquire a screen sample they declined and told me they don’t send out samples. I was ready to drop a good amount of money on a tab tensioned motorized screen with them but not with out a sample. So I reached out to SI and while it took two weeks to get the samples they did send them. Guess who I bought a screen from, it wasn’t Elunevision. 
I don’t know why they won’t send samples but I do know it cost them my business. When spending thousands of dollars on something I prefer to try before I buy. In your case I feel that’s just bad CS. I hope the patch works out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gates

Their sales service is good. Their after sales service sucks. I bought 3 screens from them and every time I'd get an e-mail right away when talking about the purchase. Sent them an e-mail for a simple question after the last screen was purchased and never got a response. Tried again, same. They want their money and that's it. Joke of a company. Going with someone else next year when I build my new theater.


----------



## Dominic Chan

Dundas said:


> Review of the Elunevision Reference Studio 4K on Secrets:
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...n-reference-studio-4k-nanoedge-screen-review/


If you look at the measurement data, the Elunvision screen has a gain of 0.8 (assuming StudioTek has a gain of 1.0). Yet the review just repeated the claimed gain of 1.0.


----------



## Summa

Gamecock24 said:


> Summa I’ve been screen shopping for the past two months and was strongly considering Elunevision but when I reached out to acquire a screen sample they declined and told me they don’t send out samples. I was ready to drop a good amount of money on a tab tensioned motorized screen with them but not with out a sample. So I reached out to SI and while it took two weeks to get the samples they did send them. Guess who I bought a screen from, it wasn’t Elunevision.
> I don’t know why they won’t send samples but I do know it cost them my business. When spending thousands of dollars on something I prefer to try before I buy. In your case I feel that’s just bad CS. I hope the patch works out for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the part that was very perplexing to me. If they had just said they don't do samples, then I just would have figured something else out (even though it would be odd that they don't send samples lol). But instead, they tell me one thing and do something different, all the while trying to get another sale out of me. Really turned me off. A shame, because the product is quite good. 

Enjoy that SI screen, man. I recall from my screen shopping a few years ago that they have very good customer service.


----------



## Summa

Gates said:


> Their sales service is good. Their after sales service sucks. I bought 3 screens from them and every time I'd get an e-mail right away when talking about the purchase. Sent them an e-mail for a simple question after the last screen was purchased and never got a response. Tried again, same. They want their money and that's it. Joke of a company. Going with someone else next year when I build my new theater.


Such a shame. I've purchased a few screens from them, as well, including this one, and the sales always went smoothly. Always happy with the product. Disappointing that after sales service has to be the fly in the ointment.


----------



## sextonmusic

I was intrigued by Elunevision at one point too. I inquired about samples and they said they don't provide samples and to just check out their reviews.

I would probably never purchase something this large based solely on reviews. Especially since it's a pain in the butt to put together a projector screen.

Long story short, all it means is that I won't be purchasing an Elunevision and will instead buy a Stewart Cima to replace my Silverticket screen.


----------



## Dave in Green

For those who might be interested in supply chain details, Elunevision is a brand of Edith-Min International Inc. of Oakville, ON, Canada. Edith-Min imports screens from Chinese suppliers such as Shenzhen Screen Workshop Technology, which also supplies screen materials to other North American vendors such as Carl's Place.


----------



## chriscmore

sextonmusic said:


> I was intrigued by Elunevision at one point too. I inquired about samples and they said they don't provide samples and to just check out their reviews.
> 
> I would probably never purchase something this large based solely on reviews. Especially since it's a pain in the butt to put together a projector screen.
> 
> Long story short, all it means is that I won't be purchasing an Elunevision and will instead buy a Stewart Cima to replace my Silverticket screen.


Ironically, they enjoy asking for screen samples from other manufacturers. Delicious.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I'd consider that a good thing. They want to ensure their screen material is just as good as competitors that charge 2 or 3 times the price.


----------



## avsBuddy

keeper said:


> Also, as I have read in a few other posts about the fixed frame screen my screen is sticking out from the wall on bottom left about 3/4 of an inch. How did you guys fix this issue? I also have some discoloration on my fabric in a small area. Almost like not enough was put on or it rubbed against something. You really can't see it until you get close but it is a bit lighter than the rest of the fabric.


Curious, did you ever get your issues resolved? How is the picture quality, with the light colored walls?


----------



## keeper

avsBuddy said:


> Curious, did you ever get your issues resolved? How is the picture quality, with the light colored walls?


Its a good screen but the darker the walls the better. I have dark walls.


----------



## avsBuddy

What about screen discoloration and sticking away from wall?


----------



## moctodavs

Summa said:


> It's pretty rare that I post something negative about a company, but in this case, it's a "caveat emptor" situation, so I'm doing it as a public service.
> 
> I've purchased three EluneVisions screens through Eastporters. The screens are great. They perform well. And beyond that, the customer service is great...when they want to sell you something.
> 
> Recently, I moved my 125" reference screen from the living room to a room I'm converting to a home theater area. I stepped on a dog toy and the screen's size ended up being a bit more difficult to re-direct than I anticipated. The screen came into contact with a corner of a small table, which resulted in a small slit/piercing about 1" in length.
> 
> I cannot afford a new screen at the moment, so I reached out to Eastporters via email, asking if they could send me a small sample of reference screen. It was nearly unnoticeable during playback, except for a small black line, which was the wall behind the screen (which I had painted black). I figured that if I just gently taped a small piece of screen over the slit, the black wall would no longer be visible, and while not an ideal solution, it would reduce it by about 50%. I never heard back from Eastporters.
> 
> I decided to contact EluneVision directly, as most screen manufacturers at least sell samples, even if they dont have any scrap laying around. They asked me if I wanted to purchase a new screen, as my plan was imperfect (I already was aware of this, obviously). I declined. They said they would probably be able to help me out. A week went by. All of a sudden I get an email from Elune, from someone whose title in the signature indicated they were an executive with the company. They referred me to an attachment in the email. Odd, but I went to check it out. Thankfully my Avira virus protection immediately quarantined it. I sent Elune an email and asked them what was going on, and they proceeded to tell me that they had been hacked by some sort of bot, and not to open any attachments.
> 
> After that, I did not hear back again. I emailed them for a 3rd time, asking if they were going to be able to help me out. Once again, a sales attempt was made. Once again I declined, and reiterated that I was happy to pay for a sample, I just wanted to figure out how to obtain one. They confirmed they do have samples. They said they would only charge me shipping, to which I happily agreed. I emailed them back yet again and asked how I should pay them. Once again, delayed response.
> 
> At that point I decided to see if a competitor might be willing to send me a sample. I figured it was so small, a close match of the same gain likely would not make any discernible difference, while still accomplishing my initial goal. The competitor was kind enough to ship one out right away.
> 
> So after two weeks, multiple sales attempts, unfulfilled promises, and a virus...EluneVision and Eastporters, with whom my buddy and I have spent over $10k with, never did follow through. Company B, one I hadn't even spent a dime with, obliged within five minutes, and I have the sample in-hand as I'm writing this.
> 
> Pretty lousy display of customer service, to say the least.


Amazing that people who want to do business don't fully comprehend the power of the internet, and that all the little things count. They get a sales and it's over in their head. So short-sighted.


----------



## avsBuddy

Has anyone bought Elunevision Ref. Studio 4k fixed screen recently?
How was your assembly experience and how do you like your screen? Looking for close up photos. These screens used to ship with a 5" frame, but per my recent conversation with Elunevision, they are now shipped with a 4" frame.


----------



## marcosphoto

Hello all! I have a Reference 4K tab-tensioned on the way and it never even occurred to me to search these forums before ordering. It may not have made a difference honestly, my decision was based on several factors of size/price/custom fitment. (long story). Fact of the matter is, I see lots of mixed information on this screen - but when don't you see mixed information? LOL. Have a few questions:


1) When it arrives, I was under the impression it was simply hang and hook up the motor. But now I'm getting mixed signals for assembly. Is there assembly required for the tab-tensioned motorized?
2) I currently have a 10yr old Everview (no longer in business, possible-no-name) white, manual pull. You think I will see a large visual improvement with this screen? I'm excited about it but figure improvement may only be noticed by videophiles.
3) Any Epson 5040UB suggestions for set-up that relate specifically to this screen? (other than the common suggestions on the Epson Thread)
4) Should we all continue to expect support problems/defects from this brand? Frankly I feel few companies helpful anymore, Panasonic Canada first to come to mind - horrible support.


----------



## bdht

marcosphoto said:


> Have a few questions:


1. No should be fairly simple if youre using hooks and chains

2. If it was a budget $100 screen than yes a big improvement

3. No the screen shouldnt affect projector calibration

4. Elunevision support is ok you just have to be persistent, i.e. 2 emails to get a response and firmly state what tou want to happen lol


----------



## stephrich1

marcosphoto said:


> Hello all! I have a Reference 4K tab-tensioned on the way and it never even occurred to me to search these forums before ordering. It may not have made a difference honestly, my decision was based on several factors of size/price/custom fitment. (long story). Fact of the matter is, I see lots of mixed information on this screen - but when don't you see mixed information? LOL. Have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1) When it arrives, I was under the impression it was simply hang and hook up the motor. But now I'm getting mixed signals for assembly. Is there assembly required for the tab-tensioned motorized?
> 2) I currently have a 10yr old Everview (no longer in business, possible-no-name) white, manual pull. You think I will see a large visual improvement with this screen? I'm excited about it but figure improvement may only be noticed by videophiles.
> 3) Any Epson 5040UB suggestions for set-up that relate specifically to this screen? (other than the common suggestions on the Epson Thread)
> 4) Should we all continue to expect support problems/defects from this brand? Frankly I feel few companies helpful anymore, Panasonic Canada first to come to mind - horrible support.



I Installed mine a couple weeks ago as I am in the process of completing my HT but wanted to dry test everything to make sure everything was working as they were supposed to. Really easy installation, took my wife and I 30 minutes. Lots of springs to bind but the system is well made and simple. I have the 125" 4k audioweave paired with a JVC 590X. So far I am not that impress with sport in particular, I find it grainy I feel my optoma HD33 was doing a better job. It was calibrated by the company who sold me the projector, but I need to do my own test and calibration which I didn't had time to do yet, so this is to take with a grain of salt


----------



## avsBuddy

You might be perceiving JVC being grainy due to eshift. Try it with HD content and eshift off.


----------



## Soundsinbc

I ordered a 120” Elunevision Aurora 4K ALR motorized tension tabbed. It has a 1.3 gain (I have light in my room) and won’t be arriving until early March. Current using a Grandview TT with 1.0 gain. Curios to see the difference between the two


----------



## cdnscg

Soundsinbc said:


> I ordered a 120” Elunevision Aurora 4K ALR motorized tension tabbed. It has a 1.3 gain (I have light in my room) and won’t be arriving until early March. Current using a Grandview TT with 1.0 gain. Curios to see the difference between the two


You will notice an increase in contrast, but not too sure about additional light due to the grey material. Trust you are not a 3D fan, since the grey material has a blue hue when watching 3D.


----------



## Dominic Chan

Soundsinbc said:


> I ordered a 120” Elunevision Aurora 4K ALR motorized tension tabbed. It has a 1.3 gain (I have light in my room) and won’t be arriving until early March. Current using a Grandview TT with 1.0 gain. Curios to see the difference between the two


I’m curious as well. Their specs don’t seem to make sense (1.3 gain, 61 degrees) and don’t agree with the gain plot.
https://elunevision.com/materials/aurora-4k-ambient-light-rejection/


----------



## marcosphoto

Just hung my new Reference 4K motorized tab-tensioned screen, 3 months waiting for it (although it was custom sized so I suppose I can't really complain about the turn around time. Although I can complain about many things. I'm coming off of an 10+ year old non-tab-tensioned EverView which was built like a tank and worked very well, pehaps everything is horrible these days - or maybe it's just the Elunevisions?


1) Little to no instructions, no labeling on the units control panel. Website no better, showing inaccurate and non-applicable documents. There are 2 RJ style jacks, it is just by coincidence that I plugged the wired control box into the right one as apparently the other one is for 12v trigger. The only reason I even know this is because I contacted them to ask why there was no 12v trigger when they are advertised with one. Turns out the extra RJ style wire they give you in the box is for you to wire up yourself with whatever connection your AVR or projector use. Would be nice if they at atleast told you which 2 of the 6 wires you are supposed to use! 

2) Tab-tensioning useless, sides curling forwards distorting the edges. I suppose the adjustments on the weight bar could help improve this but since there are no instructions telling me what to do, I don't want to mess with it.

3) Don't trust the ceiling hangers - although I should consider myself lucky as some info on their website shows units are not even coming with any while other documents show different ones. It's not so much the hanger I don't like, which in my case are pretty strong extruded aluminum units. It's the thin shallow housing of the screen that I feel does not have the security. The groove is so shallow, when your hanging it you have to triple check you've got it hooked because you can't tell. I feel the very thin material can flex if forced slightly and the shallow groove design will easily let go. Taking into account the strength of the mounting, I think there should have been 3 instead of 2. 

4) Screen material is micro-thin and very cheap. The tabs are merely screen material with holes through them, and the string going through them is extremely thin. Seems to me if dust hits the screen it will tear, and I'm betting eventually the string will eventually cut through the holes in the tabs as there are no eyelets or anything to strengthen them. I now understand why many people have torn screens, especially if all brands are built this thin.

5) Came with 1 wired control box (with IR receiver) and 2 remotes (1 IR and 1 RF). The box is hideous looking, and both remotes take obscure impossible to find expensive batteries. Thankfully the RF remote works well because I still can't figure out why the IR remote is not working. I've spoken to customer support, they are politely telling me I don't know how to work an IR remote.


----------



## marcosphoto

I wanted to write a new section for the positive of my new Elunevision so it was easier to see there is a positive from the long list of negatives above.


1) Motor seems quiet, upper and lower limits appear to stop at the exact same place every time.


2) Image quality extremely good IMO. Even though my prior screen was also a gain of 1 - I find the Reference 4K to be far brighter and bolder colours. I was actually able to turn my bulb from medium to eco and also using Cinema mode for some media now whereas I felt before I had to use digital cinema for the necessary brightness. I don't know if I can accurately say it's sharper right now, need more time using it.


I would say if there were not so many negatives as listed above, the Reference 4K would be an absolute stunning value. Even still, once I get some of the problems solved, that against other manufacturers it seems a good value. I just have to be very careful around the screen not to ruin it. Of course, I expect others will chime in here - and rightfully so. I have almost no experience with different screens so I'd be interested to hear what others think,


----------



## Soundsinbc

*EluneVision Reference Studio 4K Fixed Frame Screen Review vs Stewart*

EluneVision Review in Home Theater Magazine

https://hometheaterreview.com/elunevision-reference-studio-4k-fixed-frame-screen-reviewed/

I have copied the conclusion from the article below...looks like it definitely competes well with Stewart for a lot less money.


*Conclusion*

_”Does EluneVision's Reference Studio 4K screen live up to the hype? I'd have to say that it does. While not quite reaching the strictest standards set by Stewart with their StudioTek 100, it comes extremely close. You need to do a close-up inspection to spot the subtle differences. However, I found these differences impossible to see from a normal viewing distance. If you have a room with proper light control, I can't think of a better screen anywhere near its price point.“_​



Still have about a month to wait for mine and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Soundsinbc

*Elunevision reference studio 4k nanoedge screen review vs stewart*

Here is another review from Home Theater Hifi that compares the Elunevision Reference 4K directly to the Stewart StudioTek 100


https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...n-reference-studio-4k-nanoedge-screen-review/

The conclusion is noted below:

_”ELUNEVISION’S REFERENCE STUDIO 4K NANOEDGE SCREEN delivers full 4K resolution from capable projectors without altering color or sacrificing seating position. At a low price of $3200.00, it is a top contender challenging screens costing three times the price.”_​


FWIW I know Stewart makes high quality screens that are considered the gold standard. I’m posting these reviews here only for those of us that want:

(1) to know what professional reviewers with, in this case, professional equipment experienced and measured, and 
(2) what value options are available for consideration when one is considering plunking down $$$$ for a screen, and
(3) sharing them in this forum so that other enthusiasts can come here and have a reference source for this kind of information.


----------



## Pip

Soundsinbc said:


> EluneVision Review in Home Theater Magazine
> 
> https://hometheaterreview.com/elunevision-reference-studio-4k-fixed-frame-screen-reviewed/
> 
> I have copied the conclusion from the article below...looks like it definitely competes well with Stewart for a lot less money.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> _”Does EluneVision's Reference Studio 4K screen live up to the hype? I'd have to say that it does. While not quite reaching the strictest standards set by Stewart with their StudioTek 100, it comes extremely close. You need to do a close-up inspection to spot the subtle differences. However, I found these differences impossible to see from a normal viewing distance. If you have a room with proper light control, I can't think of a better screen anywhere near its price point.“_​...
> 
> 
> Here is another review from Home Theater Hifi that compares the Elunevision Reference 4K directly to the Stewart StudioTek 100
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...n-reference-studio-4k-nanoedge-screen-review/
> 
> The conclusion is noted below:
> 
> _”ELUNEVISION’S REFERENCE STUDIO 4K NANOEDGE SCREEN delivers full 4K resolution from capable projectors without altering color or sacrificing seating position. At a low price of $3200.00, it is a top contender challenging screens costing three times the price.”_​...





marcosphoto said:


> Just hung my new Reference 4K motorized tab-tensioned screen...I'm coming off of an 10+ year old non-tab-tensioned EverView which was built like a tank and worked very well, pehaps everything is horrible these days - or maybe it's just the Elunevisions?...
> 
> 4) Screen material is micro-thin and very cheap....


I find Marco's review to be quite useful, especially regarding the screen material. Seems like this material may be quite fragile, especially for drop down installs. In addition, according to the first review: 

_"The white Reference Studio 4K material is thin, ... EluneVision provides light absorbing fabric to install directly behind the screen to prevent light from passing through."_

If we need light absorbing fabric behind it, this also affects it's suitability for drop downs. Of course the second review completely contradicts this: 

_"This is an opaque, unity gain (1.0) screen material"_

Interesting contradictions for the same screen material.

Pip


----------



## avsBuddy

I’m getting an impression that EluneVision don’t make their own screens but rather buy off the shelf products/components in China and resell them. I’m basing this on forum posts that say Reference 4K motorized screen material is a completely different screen material from fixed frame version. Their standard fixed frame width was 5”, now it’s 4” without any major announcement. 

They might still be very good value screens but there is definitely a reason for the lower price.


----------



## Dominic Chan

Soundsinbc said:


> Here is another review from Home Theater Hifi that compares the Elunevision Reference 4K directly to the Stewart StudioTek 100
> 
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...n-reference-studio-4k-nanoedge-screen-review/
> 
> The conclusion is noted below:
> 
> _”ELUNEVISION’S REFERENCE STUDIO 4K NANOEDGE SCREEN delivers full 4K resolution from capable projectors without altering color or sacrificing seating position. At a low price of $3200.00, it is a top contender challenging screens costing three times the price.”_​
> 
> 
> FWIW I know Stewart makes high quality screens that are considered the gold standard. I’m posting these reviews here only for those of us that want:
> 
> (1) to know what professional reviewers with, in this case, professional equipment experienced and measured, and
> (2) what value options are available for consideration when one is considering plunking down $$$$ for a screen, and
> (3) sharing them in this forum so that other enthusiasts can come here and have a reference source for this kind of information.


If you look closely at the Benchmark results, the Elunvision Reference Studio 4K has a *gain of 0.81* (white measured at ony *98.35 nits*, when the projector is calibrated on the Stewart ST100 to *120.65 nits*). Essentially a 2000 lumens projector will look like a 1620 lumens projector when used with the screen.

And yet the review simply repeats Elunvision’s claims such as "The Reference Studio 4K material used in this NanoEdge LED screen has a *1.0 gain*. Advertised as a perfect Lambertian diffuser, the material will deliver whatever is projected back to your eye unaltered. *It shouldn’t change the output level*, nor should it alter grayscale, color, or viewing angle." with only a watered down comment "the EluneVision’s color of *white looked much the same* and the array of saturated colors also looked the same, there was *just a slight overall brightness difference*".


----------



## Pip

avsBuddy said:


> I’m getting an impression that EluneVision don’t make their own screens but rather buy off the shelf products/components in China and resell them.


If I’m not mistaken Elunevision is a Chinese company. 



avsBuddy said:


> I’m basing this on forum posts that say Reference 4K motorized screen material is a completely different screen material from fixed frame version.


This is very interesting and might explain a lot. Do you have any links or references to these posts? I don’t recall reading any on this forum by someone who has owned or seen both. According to the Elunevision vision website, this is supposed to be the same material. That doesn’t mean it is.

Pip


----------



## bdht

Pip said:


> This is very interesting and might explain a lot. Do you have any links or references to these posts? I don’t recall reading any on this forum by someone who has owned or seen both. According to the Elunevision vision website, this is supposed to be the same material. That doesn’t mean it is.


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-s...nomatte-but-3-times-cheaper.html#post28595858

Link to the pictures not working, but it looked like comparing an elite cinewhite to a stewart studiotek. I have a 100el as well and can confirm it is the same budget material as elite/carls/etc but with no black backing, which doesnt prevent hotspotting even at a 1.6throw. I haven't seen their fixed frame version as they dont provide samples, the only screen company that i've come across that wont provide samples. All of their advertising and posts on this forum were false in regards to their tab tensioned reference 4k 100el material. I would advise extreme caution with their aurora 4k alr as you can probably order the same material directly from china for 1/4 of the price.

My screen had a manufacturing defect as well with close spaced horizontal marks and when the screen was replaced the replacement had the same defect. Very visible with the hotspotting, maybe if you had a 2.0+ throw you wouldnt notice them.

I'd advise taking anything from projectorscreen.com as just repeating advertising as well.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/2364473-elunevision-projector-screen.html#post42458561


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I have a fixed frame 100" EluneVision with the 5" border and love the PQ it gives me.


----------



## Justin Morgan

Ditto, I've had a 115" Elunevision Reference Studio 4K fixed frame screen since 2013 and love it. Before that I had a Stewart Studiotek 130.

TBH I like the Elunevision much better because the Stewart suffered from sparkles in bright scenes (once you see it, you can't stop seeing it). The Elunevision has none of the sparkly shimmers -- just a clean, crisp image.


----------



## Soundsinbc

Pip said:


> If I’m not mistaken Elunevision is a Chinese company.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very interesting and might explain a lot. Do you have any links or references to these posts? I don’t recall reading any on this forum by someone who has owned or seen both. According to the Elunevision vision website, this is supposed to be the same material. That doesn’t mean it is.
> 
> Pip


I believe Elunevision is a Canadian designer and retailer of screens they have manufactured in China.


----------



## Pip

Soundsinbc said:


> I believe Elunevision is a Canadian designer and retailer of screens they have manufactured in China.


Thanks for the clarification.

Pip


----------



## heavy-b

marcosphoto said:


> Just hung my new Reference 4K motorized tab-tensioned screen, 3 months waiting for it (although it was custom sized so I suppose I can't really complain about the turn around time. Although I can complain about many things. I'm coming off of an 10+ year old non-tab-tensioned EverView which was built like a tank and worked very well, pehaps everything is horrible these days - or maybe it's just the Elunevisions?
> 
> 
> 1) Little to no instructions, no labeling on the units control panel. Website no better, showing inaccurate and non-applicable documents. There are 2 RJ style jacks, it is just by coincidence that I plugged the wired control box into the right one as apparently the other one is for 12v trigger. The only reason I even know this is because I contacted them to ask why there was no 12v trigger when they are advertised with one. Turns out the extra RJ style wire they give you in the box is for you to wire up yourself with whatever connection your AVR or projector use. Would be nice if they at atleast told you which 2 of the 6 wires you are supposed to use!
> 
> 2) Tab-tensioning useless, sides curling forwards distorting the edges. I suppose the adjustments on the weight bar could help improve this but since there are no instructions telling me what to do, I don't want to mess with it.
> 
> 3) Don't trust the ceiling hangers - although I should consider myself lucky as some info on their website shows units are not even coming with any while other documents show different ones. It's not so much the hanger I don't like, which in my case are pretty strong extruded aluminum units. It's the thin shallow housing of the screen that I feel does not have the security. The groove is so shallow, when your hanging it you have to triple check you've got it hooked because you can't tell. I feel the very thin material can flex if forced slightly and the shallow groove design will easily let go. Taking into account the strength of the mounting, I think there should have been 3 instead of 2.
> 
> 4) Screen material is micro-thin and very cheap. The tabs are merely screen material with holes through them, and the string going through them is extremely thin. Seems to me if dust hits the screen it will tear, and I'm betting eventually the string will eventually cut through the holes in the tabs as there are no eyelets or anything to strengthen them. I now understand why many people have torn screens, especially if all brands are built this thin.
> 
> 5) Came with 1 wired control box (with IR receiver) and 2 remotes (1 IR and 1 RF). The box is hideous looking, and both remotes take obscure impossible to find expensive batteries. Thankfully the RF remote works well because I still can't figure out why the IR remote is not working. I've spoken to customer support, they are politely telling me I don't know how to work an IR remote.


Consider yourself lucky - the IR remote does note work and so the lights have never been turned on(nanoedge). After three months, several emails and now a phone call, the “engineers are working on the problem”


----------



## pbc

Hey all, thinking of joining the ranks of the projection/screen enthusiasts when I build out my basement probably some time this year. It won't be a dedicated home theater, more of a large open space (total room size is ~40 x 18). Main LP will be ~12 to 14 feet from the screen.

I'll probably be able to get the wall where the screen will be painted a relatively darker shade of grey (not black).

Haven't decided on projector yet, but I'm thinking ceiling mount. 

The Elunevision screens seem to be quite competitively priced, and being in Canada I'm intrigued. I need a screen that will be acoustically transparent, and likely around 125" or so. The Elunevision site claims 1.15 gain...has anyone measured their AT screens?

https://elunevision.com/materials/reference-studio-4k-audioweave/

Renderings of what I'm thinking below.


----------



## jaz50y

If you want a little more insight to Elunevision, this is an interview with their Product Developer:
https://hometheaterhifi.com/features/factory-tours-interviews/elunevision-screens-interview-gary-sun


----------



## kensingtonwick

jaz50y said:


> If you want a little more insight to Elunevision, this is an interview with their Product Developer:
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/features/factory-tours-interviews/elunevision-screens-interview-gary-sun



Great interview!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaz50y

kensingtonwick said:


> Great interview!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone used the Reference Studio 4K screen with the BenQ TK850? In response to some questions I asked them, they told me that "Reference screen itself will have no hotspotting, but benq projector tk850 is not that good, especially the optics so may still have some depending on the projector. Its called screen door effect, an un-uniform image brightness caused by projector this happens industry wide on many screens...." Besides the TK850, anyone seen this on any other projector?

PS - apologies that I am going to double-post in the TK850 thread.


----------



## DoctorCyclops

Does anyone know the “real world” gain numbers for these screens?


----------



## Dominic Chan

DoctorCyclops said:


> Does anyone know the “real world” gain numbers for these screens?


0.81 for the Reference 4K:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/648951-elunevision-screens-49.html#post59266712


----------



## budwich

the source seems to be having some sales on the reference studio tensioned screens. Not sure why the heavy discount.... closeout? Related to these screens (ie. reference studio tab tensioned), any comments on the flatness of the surface? Hit or miss?


----------



## Pip

budwich said:


> the source seems to be having some sales on the reference studio tensioned screens. Not why the heavy discount.... closeout? Related to these screens ...


"the source"?

Pip


----------



## budwich

Pip said:


> "the source"?
> 
> Pip


 sorry... i forgot about the "world".... thesource.ca . its the arm of bell canada that originally was the canadian arm of radio shack. Anyways, I spotted a reference studio tab tensioned 106 for 50% (canadian dollars) which I thought seemed odd enough for me to take a gamble. Hopefully, the screen will be OK in terms of flatness and operation along with picture quality.


I see now looking thru the site, only the one size is on sale but as it turns out, the only size I can fit into my room.


----------



## Han Wedge

Has anyone tried their audioweave (AT) screen ? 
I'm looking for a 135'' AT screen so I'm wondering how it would compare to a silver ticket wvs or a SeymourAV XD or UF....

I guess they don't sell fabrics only screen


----------



## coolmanfever

What is general consensus and thought on EluneVision Reference studio 4K fixed screen? I think they are just 1.0 gain like most white screen. 









Reference Studio 4K Fixed Frame - Elunevision


Offering a wide frame engineered to absorb excess light, unparalleled texture-free surface, and perfect pixel projection capabilities, the Reference Fixed Frame is ideal when your goal is complete viewer immersion from every corner of the room. Built to work best with 1080p and 4K projectors...




elunevision.com












EluneVision Reference 4K - Fixed-Frame Screen


The EluneVision Reference 4K125″ EluneVision Reference 4K White Fixed-Frame Screen – 1.0 Gain Eastporters guarantees best projector




www.eastporters.com





I was offered to purchase 125 inch for $1000 CDN (~$780 US) as part of projector combo package. But I wonder if this screen is any good for the price? or can I get a better 125 inch screen for the similar or lower price?

Thank you!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

coolmanfever said:


> What is general consensus and thought on EluneVision Reference studio 4K fixed screen? I think they are just 1.0 gain like most white screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference Studio 4K Fixed Frame - Elunevision
> 
> 
> Offering a wide frame engineered to absorb excess light, unparalleled texture-free surface, and perfect pixel projection capabilities, the Reference Fixed Frame is ideal when your goal is complete viewer immersion from every corner of the room. Built to work best with 1080p and 4K projectors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elunevision.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EluneVision Reference 4K - Fixed-Frame Screen
> 
> 
> The EluneVision Reference 4K125″ EluneVision Reference 4K White Fixed-Frame Screen – 1.0 Gain Eastporters guarantees best projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eastporters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was offered to purchase 125 inch for $1000 CDN (~$780 US) as part of projector combo package. But I wonder if this screen is any good for the price? or can I get a better 125 inch screen for the similar or lower price?
> 
> Thank you!


It's an excellent screen, probably the best bang for the buck.


----------



## SP for Sofa Potato

I heard EluneVision product is cost-effective, is that true?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

SP for Sofa Potato said:


> I heard EluneVision product is cost-effective, is that true?


IMHO yes.


----------



## Gates

Asked Eastporters what the difference was from their regular 4k Reference AT screen and their reference 4k audioweave nanoedge aside from smaller bezel and lights and they never answered me. They both pretty much have the same description but for a $2k difference.


----------



## Rooster

I created a operate thread about my Elunevision Motorized tab tension screen here :









is this acceptable for a tab tensioned screen?


I recently bought my first projector (JVC NX7) & screen (Elunevision 112" motorized tab tension screen EV8K-T3-112-1.0) I mounted my screen & projector a little over a week ago and I was initially disappointed in some waves on both corners of the screen. This being my first screen I'm wondering...




www.avsforum.com





But I'm interested if any other owners of Elunevision tab tension screens are experiencing the same issue with theirs :

I recently bought my first projector (JVC NX7) & screen (Elunevision 112" motorized tab tension screen EV8K-T3-112-1.0)

I mounted my screen & projector a little over 2 weeks ago and I was initially disappointed in some waves on both corners of the screen. This being my first screen I'm wondering if my expectations that it should be pretty flat are realistic for a motorized screen.

pics:

























Update 1:

Elunevision had one of their tech guys contact me. He said that because I'm using only a little bit (about 3 or 4") of the top black drop the tension string isn't fully drawn out near the bottom. He told me to loosen the tension string, hang some 2.5lbs weights on each end of the tension bar and leave it for 3 days.

I'm still on the 2nd day of stretching the screen, but immediately with the weights on either end of the screen the waves disappeared. The big question is if it will stay this way after I remove the weights and retract and drop the screen again.

I'll update when I know the results.

Update 2:

so to follow up, initially when I removed the weights the screen looked very good. I retracted and then dropped down the screen and it still seemed ok. I retraced the screen and left it up overnight and then dropped the screen down today and the curls have returned 

One thing that I've noticed is that tightening or loosening the tension string (the bottom hex on the tension bar) doesn't really seem to be doing anything, or at least it's not perceptible to me...

Still awaiting further advice from Elunevision's tech...


----------



## Fossil

Any luck getting your screen issues taken care of @Rooster 
I recently bought the reference 4k tab tensioned screen 112" and have slight "ripples" in the lower left corner. Not quite as bad as what i see in your pics.
I also saw no difference when adjusting the tension.


----------



## marcosphoto

I wanted to add a followup for Elunevision, regarding my 4K screen. So push came to shove and things went sort of sour. Immediately upon hanging it I found instructions were not for my screen and nothing online showed the same hardware. Also there were problems with the IR remote which differed much from the literature and what I expected. It was correctable but they actually wanted me to buy more stuff to fix it and make it like the sales brochure. 

For a whole year after that while the screen was under warranty I fought about a defect in the manufacturing, kept talking to a guy named Steve I think - and he kept ditching me. The screens weight bar is fastened to the screen unevenly by about 1/2" and is very visible with the horizon and center channel under it. 

Another time, my wife and I woke in the middle of the night and the motor was making this horrific squealing noise, running downstairs it would not respond. As the screen lowers in front of the equipment room door, I had to damage the door and screen a little to access the outlet and unplug it. The next morning in attempting to deal with it, I plugged it back in and it was dead. The IR remote never worked from day one and it wouldn't respond to the EF remote. I followed the instructions included with my screen and also found on the internet 2 different sets of instructions for the same screen - to attempt repairing the remote to see if loosing the memory was the only problem but nothing worked. I once again got in contact with this mysterious and elusive Steve character (mmnn, Elusive...Elunevision) and he said - oh no that's not how you repair it (sort if like "you're such an idiot"). So he led me through another procedure that is nowhere in my documentation and nowhere on the internet which actually seemed to work. He later ditched me again when I asked for help again on adjusting the screen tension which went out of whack when I forced the tab-strings to access the door (whilst the unit was still supposed to be under warranty). 

It`s not all bad I suppose, I think I paid a great price for the product and after all it`s still working. I`m really angry an the horrid support, both in the severe inconsistencies of item vs it`s instructions and the fact even stuff on their site does not represent any help either. Upon contacting them, you`re lucky if they reply. The initial WOW factor you get from the price vs. performance is quickly dimmed out by the post-purchase experience. I suppose if the product and service was as good as bigger brands the price would also be the same - so I suppose if you ask would I buy it again - I would likely say yes. 

To input what I've learned over the past year or so. 
Live Support: Near zero. 
Literature/online support: Extremely misleading and unreliable, what you get with the screen and other info online often is not correct. 
Reliability: Questionable. 
Picture quality: I think ok but I'm no pro.
Manufactured: Confirmed, China.
Price: I have to say amazing for the performance, but be aware you`re on your own as soon as you get it home.


----------



## pbc

Curious, has anyone successfully been able to get samples of any of the Elunevision ALR (or any screen really) material? My laser PJ is prone to sparkles, so wanted to see if the Aurora 4K ALR screen material was prone to this. EluneVision support is beyond terrible, they simply don't bother replying to emails.


----------



## ailil

Has anyone had any experience with the reference evo 8k material? (Reference 8K EVO - Elunevision) i have tried to find reviews but have found none. How does it differ from the reference studio 4k, just more gain? also its kind of weird that is announced as a 1.0 gain screen but in the link i posted, if you look at the bottom there is a gain graph and it starts at 1.3


----------



## Hawker41

ailil said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the reference evo 8k material? (Reference 8K EVO - Elunevision) i have tried to find reviews but have found none. How does it differ from the reference studio 4k, just more gain? also its kind of weird that is announced as a 1.0 gain screen but in the link i posted, if you look at the bottom there is a gain graph and it starts at 1.3


I am interested in this as well. The company rep says that nothing else is comparable to its performance, even the ST130G4. That’s a bold statement and one I would want an independent review on.


----------



## cardoski

Hawker41 said:


> I am interested in this as well. The company rep says that nothing else is comparable to its performance, even the ST130G4. That’s a bold statement and one I would want an independent review on.


It is a bold claim, though the 2 screens of their' I have, are flawless, particularly the 2.4 gain screen. Super smooth material with zero artifacts, So I don't doubt it. Myself, I'm looking at their acoustic screen for my main room, the 2.4 gain screen is in a living room and handles light great. Sadly I think I got one of the last ones.


----------



## cardoski

pbc said:


> Curious, has anyone successfully been able to get samples of any of the Elunevision ALR (or any screen really) material? My laser PJ is prone to sparkles, so wanted to see if the Aurora 4K ALR screen material was prone to this. EluneVision support is beyond terrible, they simply don't bother replying to emails.


Contact Movie Projector Toronto, Canada | Screen Solutions - Eastporters, that's where I got my screens.


----------



## Pip

cardoski said:


> It is a bold claim, though the 2 screens of their' I have, are flawless, particularly the 2.4 gain screen. Super smooth material with zero artifacts, So I don't doubt it. Myself, I'm looking at their acoustic screen for my main room, the 2.4 gain screen is in a living room and handles light great. Sadly I think I got one of the last ones.


. 

One of the last is indeed sad. Same material as the 2.4 version of legendary Da-Lite High Power. Elunevision stopped selling these for the same reason Da-Lite did - the surface is so fragile it almost never survived shipping without damage.

If you ever decide to sell it, you’ll have buyers here lined up for pages of pms.


----------



## lcoleman

moctodavs said:


> Amazing that people who want to do business don't fully comprehend the power of the internet, and that all the little things count. They get a sales and it's over in their head. So short-sighted.


Agreed. I was just about ready to order a 120 inch Reference 4K Tab-Tensioned Motorized screen when I saw this thread and others like it. Not anymore. My name must be Legion. Too bad...have to start over.


----------



## MustangSVT

I'm looking at getting an EluneVision screen with a JVC projector (NP5) in the near future. Has anyone compared their Reference 4K Studio to say a Silver Ticket screen (importing from US)? It seems projector screen pickings are slim here in Canada, all I've seen for sale are EluneVision, Grandview and then on Amazon there's some EliteScreen offerings (though way more expensive than they are in US).


----------



## pbc

MustangSVT said:


> I'm looking at getting an EluneVision screen with a JVC projector (NP5) in the near future. Has anyone compared their Reference 4K Studio to say a Silver Ticket screen (importing from US)? It seems projector screen pickings are slim here in Canada, all I've seen for sale are EluneVision, Grandview and then on Amazon there's some EliteScreen offerings (though way more expensive than they are in US).


Interested in this as well (same PJ too). What drives me crazy about EluneVision is how difficult it is to get samples. I did see a sample of their Aurora 4K ALR screen (which in fact was a mini 30”x16” or whatever physical screen) and the build quality was top notch, material was incredibly smooth and almost PVC like with zero texture (but it speckled like crazy with the laser PJ I had at the time). But couldn’t get a sample of the white 1.0 reference 4K or 8k screen.

Not to mention the fact that EluneVision didn’t respond to multiple inbound emails.

The Silver Ticket has a very faint texture to it IIRC from the sample I have but will double check.


----------



## pbc

Dominic Chan said:


> If you look closely at the Benchmark results, the Elunvision Reference Studio 4K has a *gain of 0.81* (white measured at ony *98.35 nits*, when the projector is calibrated on the Stewart ST100 to *120.65 nits*). Essentially a 2000 lumens projector will look like a 1620 lumens projector when used with the screen.
> 
> And yet the review simply repeats Elunvision’s claims such as "The Reference Studio 4K material used in this NanoEdge LED screen has a *1.0 gain*. Advertised as a perfect Lambertian diffuser, the material will deliver whatever is projected back to your eye unaltered. *It shouldn’t change the output level*, nor should it alter grayscale, color, or viewing angle." with only a watered down comment "the EluneVision’s color of *white looked much the same* and the array of saturated colors also looked the same, there was *just a slight overall brightness difference*".


Good catch on the nits measurements.

@Michael Osadciw … was this accurate in your review…did the Ref 4K in fact measure at 98.35 nits vs the 120.65 of the ST100 as this was not called out in your review anywhere?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

pbc said:


> Good catch on the nits measurements.
> @Michael Osadciw … was this accurate in your review…did the Ref 4K in fact measure at 98.35 nits vs the 120.65 of the ST100 as this was not called out in your review anywhere?


The EV Ref 4K "1.0" was (and still is) about 10-15% dimmer than an ST100 (those numbers are averaged out on many installations I've measured and accounts for variances in material production, throw distance, size, and environment). I noted that there is a slight colour shift (towards blue, if I recall correctly) and a drop in light output. It's visible with the eye for those of you you very, very used to looking at white grayscale steps each and every day.

Does the EV look bad? No. But the EV would be a negative gain screen if you put it in competition with the StudioTek100 using a laboratory spectroradiometer for measurements. The projector would throw less light back at the viewer compared to a ST100. If you want all the light from your projector that you paid for, you'll need at least a Stewart StudioTek100. For extra juice with HDR, the StudioTek130 looks incredible. When calibrated correctly, the highlights for HDR really come through more on a 1.3 than they can on a 1.0 gain screen.

The Stewart is reference without argument. I fully support a reference image. I understand that the EV (was at the time) less money, and that may have be a fair deciding factor for people (hence the reiterated 1/3 price statement). The price gap has narrowed somewhat over the years and EV doesn't have 2.39:1 or 2.40:1 options like Stewart does. EV only has the 2.35:1 option for those wanting contstant image height; 2.35:1 is too narrow for today's 2.39:1 content.

The buyer should be aware of differences between all brands such as off-the-shelf build quality vs. custom, customer service quality from their chosen retail outlets/installers/etc. I recommend everyone to have due diligence before making their final purchase.


----------

